# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim    vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim    vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer    ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO    SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

*korisni liknovi kako se ne bi neke teme ponavljale

stari linkovi ne rade pa ih brišem
molim cure koje se liječe u Rijeci da mi slože nekakav info i pošalju na pp da ga zakeljim ovdje***

----------


## barbyRI

evo barby :Smile:  citam ja svaki dan vas,sa vama sam tu.....
tigrical kako je kod tebe stanje?
pzz svim curama i da vam na jesen svima bude uspjesno!

----------


## cranky

> *korisni liknovi kako se ne bi neke teme ponavljale:*
> 
> SAVJETI
> SPERMIOGRAM U RIJECI
> KBC RIJEKA


Mija hvala na novoj temi.
Meni ovi linkovi ne rade  :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

Mija ni meni linkovi ne rade.

*barby* ja sam u fazi čekanja plodne jeseni...

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* draga, evo me tu sam i ja, dišem na škrge...teško mi je već, trbuh je već dosta velik ali i teško podnosim sve, brzo se umaram, štitnjača me ubija (često mi pozli, zna Cranky, vidjela me na nuklearnoj kako mi je bilo loše, danima sam imala modrice kako su me dizali na krevet) ali ne dam se...nema šanse...brojim 28 tjedan, obavila sve pretrage i preglede (a njih je stvarno bilo da poludiš) sad je malac 1200g i  sad trebamo dobijati na težini i lijepo dočekati finiš...zato neka nam svima jesen bude plodna! 
Mislim na vas sve i jedva čekam da se vidimo na nekoj kavici!

----------


## barbyRI

> Mija ni meni linkovi ne rade.
> 
> *barby* ja sam u fazi čekanja plodne jeseni...


ajde zelim ti da ti ova jesen bude plodna,naravno i svim ostalim curama koje idu u postupak!!!!!!!
ja evo u 18tj,gladujem,postim,smrsavila sam u mjesec dana 6kg,zuc me muci moram pazit da me opet ne ulovi napad da ne dospijem na operaciju.tek kad se beba rodi onda se moram tog rijesit,a mislim da nece biti bas lako ni tada jel ko ce onu malu pincicu pustit kuci i otici na par dana u bolnicu :Crying or Very sad:  inace sam ok kao da ni nisam trudna,super se osjecam sta se tice trudnoce,i dalje sam 24h u pokretu,bila sam prosli tj kod ginek imala neke lagane bolove u jajnicima,kao da cu stvari dobit pa mi je rekla da malo mirujem da sam pretjerala.a kod mene je to tesko..radila sam pretrage,nuhalni nabor pokazao ok,i isla sam napravit prenatalni test na med.fax nalaz je uredan,sad sam malo mirnija...
*diabolica* tebe muci stitnjaca?kakvi su ti nalazi?moji za sad ok,ali mi je povisen euthyrox na 125mg,sad za 10 dana moram na kontrolu opet,svaki mjesec obavezno.kakve smetnje imas? ej reci mi kakv ti je bio nalaz na med.faxu,koja vrijednost?
pozz svima!

----------


## diabolica

*barby* imaš pp da ne gnjavim ostale curke sa našim problemima

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo i mene da malo uletim.. :Smile:  - još sam bez interneta (kao bez glave!)
sali strašno mi je žao za to što si morala proživjeti......
svim trudnicama šaljem puno debele hladovine  :Smile:  i pobogu MIRUJTE MALO!!!!!!
nadam se da se vidimo u 09. mj.
ja krećem s skupljanjem nalaza.....
pozzz

----------


## Sumskovoce

Danas saam zvala humanu i kaže mi sestra da je dr. Vlastelić na GO do kraja mjeseca!!!! I da neka ja zovem 30/08 da mi daju datum konzultacija početkom 9. mjeseca, svakako prije očekivane M....
Šokirala sam se jer su mi prvo rekle da ga nema do 20/08, a sad do 01/09 i zato što sad nisam više sigurna hoćemo li stići na vrijeme. Mislim da za kratki protokol ćemo imati sasvim dovoljno vremena, ali to stiska ne omogućava dr. odabir dugog protokola.
je li uopće uobičajeno dati dugi protokol u slučajevima kao što je naš? Kada vi jesenske ptičice idete na zadnje konzultacije prije postupka?

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## Vojvođanka

sumskovoce ja sam se već pomirila s činjenicom da neću uspjeti skupiti sve nalaze za postupak u 9.mj. baš zbog dr. Vlastelićevog go. - m treba stići 8.9. a ja moram raditi sve briseve - nema šanse da uguram konzultacije i dobijem nalaze do tog datuma.......
strpljen - spašen!!!!
s obzirom da si mlada sigurno ćeš ići na kratki protokol

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* hvala ti na odgovoru. Malo je pustoš ovdje već neko vrijeme.....
Eh sad, hoćeš li stići, možda i hoćeš ako napraviš briseve što prije, za konzultacije zoveš 30.08. i kažeš kad ti dolazi vještica i zamoliš da te prime. Jel bi ti išla sad u 9. mjesecu?
Pitam jer sam ja jako nesigurna, malo mi je to sve nabrzaka....ili cvikam pred postupak. Kad bih bar mogla odgodit za 11. mjesec......

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* nema straha od postupka! Pa, i nije ti baš nabrzaka... Nemoj odgađat.

Curke, kiss!

----------


## Sumskovoce

MA htjela bih odgodit jer MM ima tu alergiju koja je sada na vrhuncu, jako je izgreban na velikim površinama kože i iritacija mu je u ovo doba godine najjača. Kad nam je dr dao termin nismo ni razmišljali o tome, a trebali smo. Lani smo se vjenčali u 11. mjesecu baš iz istog razloga, jer mu je ranije (kad se svi ostali žene i kad nije zima itd.) koža u jako lošem stanju. NA zadnjem s-gramu nađeno je puno leukocita u sjemenu i laborant mi je rekao da ima neku kroničnu upalu, a nema od čega drugog bit nego od upaljene i iziritirane kože. Jučer smo se MM i ja dogovorili da ćemo dr. V pokazat njegovu kožu i pitat ga za mišljenje. A prije toga ćemo napravit nalaz krvi da vidimo kako stoje leukociti u krvi.
KAd već idem, htjela bih ići kad smo u najboljem stanju i on i ja, a za mjesec dana on neće bit u nikakvoj formi, već suprotno  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

zna mozda tko od vas koje ste pacijentice dr Vlastelica ide na kraju ipak u penziju od 1.1.2011?

----------


## weather

Ide i jedva čeka! Jedino će još raditi privatno u Crikvenici.

----------


## barbyRI

> Ide i jedva čeka! Jedino će još raditi privatno u Crikvenici.


da,da pretpostavljala sam da ce nastavit radit jos privatno u crikvenici,ali znaci ove sljedece god ipak ide pa pa...

----------


## dani82

Drage moje suborke!
Neko vrijeme nisam pisala tu i nisam vas izvještavala o zbivanjima kod mene. U isčekivanju 11. mjeseca uletio mi je jedan ljetni postupka. 21dc počela sam se pikati s decapeptylom. Sve je krenulo super, ali stvari nikako nisu dolazile. Nakon 11 dana decapeptyla napravljen je kontrolni uzv i na desnom jajniku imala sam nešto što je sličilo na nekakve majušne cistice, moja je dr pretpostavila da će to otići s menstruacijom, ali mi je savjetovala da ne ulazimo u postupak ako do menstruacije ne dođe u roku tjedan dana. Već sam se pomirila da ništa od toga kada sam dan prije istekaka tog roka i nakon 18 decapeptyl dobila stvari. 3dc započinjem s menopurom, a 6dc prvi utz... Doktor obustavlja stimulaciju jer su mi ciste dosegle veličinu od 3cm, svejedno naručuje me na utz za 2 dana da vidimo što se dešava. Tada me naručuje na utz slijedeći dan, koji donosi odluku da ćemo probati s puncijom jer imam 2 folikula koji obećavaju, a endometrij mi je dobro zadebljan. 11dc punkcija. Nažalost niti jedna js ... bio je petak 13, za vrijeme punkcije dvaput je nestalo struje. Naravno da ne vjerujem u nesreću petka 13, ali eto izgleda da mi ovoga puta nije bilo suđeno. Nikada nisam imala cistu, vjerojatno sam ih dobila od predhodnih klomifenskih stimulacija.
Toliko emocija: tuga, razočarenje, pa ponovno nada i onda sve ispočetka i tako svaki drugi dan ... i što je najsmješnije suprugu nalaz nikad bolji od teške oligoasthenozoospermije došli na astenozoospermiju i to sa stvarno lijepim brojčicama.
Nadam se da vas nisam previše udavila, samo sam vas željela obavjestiti što se sa mnom sve dešavalo proteklih mjesec dana.
Velika pusa svima, pogotovo novim riječkim trudnicama!  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* draga, baš mi je žao što ti se sve ovo izdogađalo ovog ljeta...šta da kažem, skupljaj snagu za 11. mjesec i nema odustajanja.
Šaljem ti puno  :Kiss:  i mislim na tebe!

----------


## Snekica

Dani, draga, žao mi je, ali nažalost ojačala si u tom pogledu, pa ćeš biti spremna za 11. mj.  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Ne znam hoće li mi slijedeći postupak biti u 11. mjesecu, jer kako sam bila u postupku sada automatski sam skinuta sa popisa za 11. mjesec. Meni je itako sada potreban odmor od svega, pa kada bude, bude.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* baš mi je žao! Bit će još dobrih nalaza i dobrih spermića, lijepo se odmori, skupi snagu i u nove pobjede! Kiss

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani* jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## innu

ajoj moja *dani,*  :Love:  baš mi je žao, nadam se da će ti sljedeći postupak proći s manje komplikacija i da će bit dobitni, od sveg srca ti to želim!
Svima puno pozdrava, a trudnicama posebno :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Ajoj *Dani* draga  :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao da si se toliko izmrcvarila  :Love: 
Glupi Klomifen i ciste  :Evil or Very Mad:  Tako je i meni u 5 mjesecu bilo, 2 cisturine ko šaka, a vidi me sad  :Wink: 
Draga odmaraj, skupi snage i uzmi vremena koliko ti treba, a onda u novu pobjedu!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

Joj *dani* draga, žao mi je da si to morala proči. Skupljaj snagu, doći će bolji dani!  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* zao mi je,bas te sve to potrefilo ....sas odmaraj i skupi snage za sljedeci postupak,super za dragoga spermiogram,sad lijepo pokusavajte prirodno i drzim fige da bude uspjeha! sta se tice cista ne moraju one uvijek biti prepreka,evo ja vec godinama nisam imala cistu i iza transfera mi nadju veliku cistu,odnosno negdje na utz prije vracanja zamrznutih,i nakon nekoliko dana ja opet na pregled posalje me dr vadit betu a ja trudna :Smile:  nisam mogla vjerovat.

drzim fige za moju frendicu koja cetvrtak ide na punkciju a negdje za vikend joj je transfer,prvi postupak.nek bude uspjesan :Very Happy: 
i naravno svima vama koje ste Ili cete ici uskoro u postupak!

----------


## sali

*dani82* draga, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tini

dani82 žao mi je zbog svega ali skupi snagu i kreni dalje !  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo   sam malo svratila da  pozzzdravim   barby   i  da joj pozelim sve najbolje  ,  pazi se! pusaaa

----------


## barbyRI

> samo sam malo svratila da pozzzdravim barby i da joj pozelim sve najbolje , pazi se! pusaaa


 hej draga moja! hvala ti...kako si mi ti,kako kod tebe stoje stvari? :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a vidis  u potpisu   ,  cekam  jesen  za dogovor  za 2. IVF., ubi me ovo   cekanje  između postupaka  5-6mj................jedva cekam

----------


## barbyRI

ajde drzim fige draga da ovaj put bude uspjesno!

----------


## vita22

Evo da se malo i javim dugo naporno ljeto bliži se kraju........od danas sam pikalica kratki protokol.....počela akcija ponovo nadam se da će mi se netko brzo pridružit.......sretno svima a posebno novim trudnicama.....nadam se da se brzo i vidimo.........

----------


## lucija83

Vita22 sretno ti draga bilo !!!
Cranky  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za tebe trudničice naša!!!!
I puno pusa svima, ja čekam deveti mjesec pa krecem sa skupljanjem nalaza!!

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* bravo za start!
Puse svima, a posebno trudnicama!

----------


## diabolica

*Vita22* nek ti je sretan i ZADNJI ovaj put, sa što manje živciranja.....
Ostalim curkama želim najsretniji start i da nam Rijeka živne u novoj sezoni jer ova prošla baš i nije bila obećavajuća.
Pusde svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vita* puno sreće i dobrih vibri za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure imam jedno pitanjce za vas koje očekujete svoj postupak: Ima li koja od vas da ima zakazan IVF u 11. mjesecu, a da bi išla u postupak u 9. mjesecu?

----------


## cranky

*Vita*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da ćeš se priključit u vlakić  :Wink: 

Evo mi danas s prvog pregleda i ima nas 1 mali fažolić  :Zaljubljen:  od 2 mm i već nam srce titra  :Grin: 
Dragi mi je odmah poprimio normalnu boju kad sam mu rekla da ipak nisam 3u1  :Laughing: 

Drage moje svima vam šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i baby dust-a

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* prekrasno!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Vita* želim ti super start i još bolji finiš  :Kiss: 
*Cranky* super za fažolić!!!!
Pozdrav svima!!

----------


## tini

Cranky čestitam !

----------


## Kikica1

Cestitke na malom fazolicu Cranky! Kad ce kavica da nas malo zarazis  :Smile:

----------


## innu

*cranky,* bravo za fažolić :Zaljubljen: 
*vita* evo još malo za tvoj start~~~~~
cure, pozdravljam, i stvarno, kad će kavica?!

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* super za maleno srčeko!

----------


## barbyRI

cranky,nisam ni znala do sad da je beta pozitivna bila.super,bas mi je drago,dobrodosla i ti u krug trudnjaca!

----------


## vita22

Hvala drage moje nadam se da će mi se još  netko od vas ubrzo pridružiti........puse Cranky drago mi je zbog vas bravo za bebicu riječku..........

----------


## lucija83

Ajme Cranky sva sam se naježila ma prekrasno!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*Cranky* danas najljepša vijest! Bravo za srčeko!

----------


## barbyRI

sumskovoce,bravo :Very Happy:  sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bebach

*Šumskica*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i sad ti šaljem milijon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tvoje mrvice prime za svoju mamicu!!!  :Kiss: 

Evo, ja jučer počela sa bockanjem, menopur x2...malo pecka,al sva sreća ne traje dugo, možda minuticu... 02.12.- pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje! nadam se da će biti puno punih folikulića!

 :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## lucija83

> cure drage imam novosti! Danas vracene dvije 8stanicne mrve :- D


jao super, sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Vockice* moja, i ovako da ti poželim najljepši i najsretniji Božić sa jednim malim srcem ispod tvoga! Sad si mama i ništa me neće razuvijeriti u to!
A *Bebach* je na dobrom putu da ima isti scenarij kao i Vockica, sretno s bockanjem! Pa i *Loks* (info, please!)! Ma ja ću riknuti, Istrijanke su raspalile!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*HVALA HVALA HVALA!!!!!*  Obožavam vas!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ranga

*sumskovoce*, baš mi je drago čuti lijepe vijesti! Sretno!

ja sutra imam punkciju, strah me malo, imam 3 ili 4 folikula. Koje biste mi učinkovite tablete protiv bolova iz vlastitog iskustva preporučlile?

----------


## Pinky

sretno cure!
betahcg (brevactid, choragon) se daje kao podrška žutom tijelu u slučaju da nema opasnosti za hiperstimulaciju. vjerojatno zbog toga ne daju svima.
p.s. vodim vas na odbrojavanju, pa pogledajte je li sve točno  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> *sumskovoce*, baš mi je drago čuti lijepe vijesti! Sretno!
> 
> ja sutra imam punkciju, strah me malo, imam 3 ili 4 folikula. Koje biste mi učinkovite tablete protiv bolova iz vlastitog iskustva preporučlile?


Ja popijem Knavon (to i inače pijem za M bolove) i Normabel.

----------


## mravak

*Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trocifrenu betu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolne ubode i prekrasne folikule !!
*Ranga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju !!!!!!

----------


## skandy

> *sumskovoce*, baš mi je drago čuti lijepe vijesti! Sretno!
> 
> ja sutra imam punkciju, strah me malo, imam 3 ili 4 folikula. Koje biste mi učinkovite tablete protiv bolova iz vlastitog iskustva preporučlile?



brufen od 600 i normabel 0,5 .da sam barem ranije skužila tu kombinaciju

----------


## bebach

*Snekica, Mravak*  :Kiss:   :Heart: 
*ranga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju!!!

----------


## mravak

*skandy inbox !!!!!!*  :Raspa: 

*bebach*.. sada možeš promijeniti potpis :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Danas bila punkcija, dobili smo 4 js, i nadamo se transferu u četvrtak...

----------


## dani82

Odličan rezultat....držim fige za tulum u labu!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## bebach

*Mravak* eh,da... :Grin: 

*Skandy* inbox!!!! :Grin: 

*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi party u labu!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## thinkpink

cure treba mi hitno pomoć, pa se nadam da mi možete uskočiti sa informacijom. inače sam dugo na forum.hr, a danas sam se registrirala i na rodama, nažalost upravo radi ove teme. danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa i imam uputnicu za HSG u KBC-u Rijeka. otišla bih sada do bolnice naručiti se ( inače me privatno vodi dr V pa je to po njegovoj preporuci ). treba mi informacija gdje točno moram ići, dr je rekao da se mogu naručiti i fax-om ali ja bih rađe to osobno obavila. ako slučajno znate i koje je radno vrijeme za primanje uputnica? nadam se da sada nije prekasno i da to mogu obaviti još danas. 
zahvaljujem unaprijed!

----------


## Kikica1

Ides u zgradu ginekologije (preko puta poliklinike) i spustis se na 1.kat. Samo prati hodnik i dodjes na odjel za humanu reprodukciju, vidjet ces gdje to pise na vratima i tamo pokucaj i vidi sa sestrom. Nama obicno kazu da ne dolazimo prije podne, podne i pol jer im bude guzva, tako da jos stignes. Sretno.

----------


## thinkpink

punooooo ti hvala! evo baš sam na izlazu iz stana, pa sam za svaki slučaj pogledala da li mi je netko odgovorio. sad znam gdje je to! nažalost, kada sam imala spontani prije godinu dana sam završila u tom istom hodniku samo vrata nasuprot....u ambulanti za trudnice. a ništa, valjda će slijedeći put biti bolje. nadam se da ću preživjeti današnji dan. javim kako je prošlo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:  jupi za js,a sad masu dobrih vibri za tulum u labu i dobitni transfer u cetvrtak! Ranga, nadam se da punkcija nije jako bolila i da se partija u labu! Vibre i tebi za Bjngo postupak!

----------


## sara38

Svim curama veliki  :Kiss: , a *Tigricil*  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## ranga

*bebach, mravak, tigrical*, hvala na podršci i savjetima, punkcija prošla, bila mi je jako bolna, i to onaj prvi dio pripreme za punkciju, a sama aspiracija je bila prilično ok. No, kratko je trajalo i sad se osjećam prilično dobro. dobili smo 5 js, što me isto ugodno iznenadilo budući da mi je doktorica rekla da imam 3-4 folikula. u četvrtak transfer, ne mogu vjerovati da sam već do tuda dogurala! *tigrical,* znači da smo se danas vidjele, a vidimo se dakle i u četvrtak.  pozdrav svima!!

----------


## tigrical

*ranga* vjerojatno jesmo, ali danas je stvarno bila užasna gužva u čekaonici. Tko ti je radio punkciju?

----------


## ranga

dr. smiljan. a tebi? znam da je danas bilo 5 punkcija, od toga se sjećam jedne visoke žene s kratkom plavom kosom koja je išla mislim prva, i jedne niže s plavom poludugom kosom. ja sam bila zadnja na redu.

----------


## ranga

> *tigrical*  jupi za js,a sad masu dobrih vibri za tulum u labu i dobitni transfer u cetvrtak! Ranga, nadam se da punkcija nije jako bolila i da se partija u labu! Vibre i tebi za Bjngo postupak!


tnx Sumskovoce!  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> dr. smiljan. a tebi? znam da je danas bilo 5 punkcija, od toga se sjećam jedne visoke žene s kratkom plavom kosom koja je išla mislim prva, i jedne niže s plavom poludugom kosom. ja sam bila zadnja na redu.


Ja sam kod dr. V., ali danas zbog gužve, punkciju mi je radio dr. V (drugi). Ja nisam niti jedna od navedenih...

----------


## thinkpink

ja sam jutros pitala za info kako doći na MPO kliniku u Ri, pa eto da vam se javim, predstavim i podijelim svoje današnje iskustvo. 
imam 35 godina, moj nevjenčani suprug za koji dan 41. imam hipotierozu koju liječim već 4 godine i pod terapijom sam euthyroxa. maternica je miomatozna. prije godinu dana sam ostala trudna u prvom ciklusu pokušavanja, međutim već u 10-tom tjednu je uslijedio spontani pobačaj i nakon njega kiretaža. dosta teško sam sve to podnijela i psihički i fizički. od onda ništa....zadnjih 9 ciklusa je bilo ciljano, uz praćenje bazalne temperature i LH trakica, međutim rezultata nema.
kako imam policu privatnog osiguranja, nakon kiretaže sam krenula kod dr V privatno i stvarno je čovjek predivan i ostavio je na mene uistinu poseban dojam. na zadnjem pregledu je predložio HSG jer sumnja na to da su možda nakon kiretaže jajovodi ostali začepljeni. e sad mi smo se sve dogovorili, rekao mi je da se javim prvi dan ciklusa u bolnicu da napravim briseve i sedimentaciju. i tako došla ja danas konačno do bolnice, ali nije dugo trajalo.
sestra na prijemu narudžbi je rekla da bez konzultacija partnera (??????) kod MPO liječnika ne mogu napraviti hsg, kao niti bez spermiograma partnera. ja sad stvarno ništa ne razumijem doktor mi to uopće nije spominjao i sad se bojim da će mi ovaj ciklus propasti, nisam baš sigurna da li će biti toliko susretljivi da nas u slijedećih tjedan dana naruče na konzultacije i da moj dragi napravi spermiogram i još ja HSG (sve to u 7 dana malo mi nerealno izgleda).
molim vas kakva su vaša iskustva na ovu temu? ili me molim vas uputite na neki link na kojem mogu naći sve informacije ove vrste za MPO u Rijeci.
isto tako molim savjet i iskustva za nekog dobrog, strpljivog doktora MPO, koji mi može zamijeniti dr V nakon što ode u mirovinu.

----------


## mravak

*tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~za nezaboravni tulum u labu !! :Preskace uze:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tigrical sretno

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Heart:  sve sam ti rekla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*thinkpink* dobrodošla na rodu, tu si na pravom mjestu  :Wink:  a odgovorila sam ti "tamo" pa škicni.

Svima koje ste u postupku, pikalicama, čekalicama (sorry zaboravit ću sigurno nekog ako budem nabrajala) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

Evo i skoro sam zaboravila  :Embarassed: 

Drage moje moram vam se pohvalit da nam je danas došao nalaz od amniocinteze. Nalaz je uredan i stiže nam naša mala curica  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sam presretna, a tata ne skida osmjeh cijeli dan zato što je curica (nisam ga još nikad ovakvog vidjela  :Laughing:  )

Puse svima i mislim i vibram za sve vas.

----------


## tigrical

> Evo i skoro sam zaboravila 
> 
> Drage moje moram vam se pohvalit da nam je danas došao nalaz od amniocinteze. Nalaz je uredan i stiže nam naša mala curica 
> Ja sam presretna, a tata ne skida osmjeh cijeli dan zato što je curica (nisam ga još nikad ovakvog vidjela  )
> 
> Puse svima i mislim i vibram za sve vas.


Bravo za nalaz! Čestitke na curi...znam da je oboje jako želite.

----------


## thinkpink

> Nalaz je uredan i stiže nam naša mala curica 
> Ja sam presretna, a tata ne skida osmjeh cijeli dan zato što je curica (nisam ga još nikad ovakvog vidjela  )


kako lijepo, mora da je sreća neizmjerna! čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fijolica

Pozdrav svima! Nema me dva dana i već toliko lijepih novosti!
*Sunskovoce*, bravo i čestitam! Strpljenje se isplatilo!! Tako mi je drago :Klap: 
*tigrical i ranga*, za tulum u labu!! :Dancing Fever: 
*Cranky*, prekrasne vijesti, čuvaj se i mazi svoju princezicu :Heart: 
*thinkpink*, evo i ja se sutra idem naručit za konzultacije (al sam ovdje doznala da mi treba i uputnica za M spermiogram - hvala Rodo!! pa se sve nadam da je to to - ali  naći će oni već nešto što nedostaje :Laughing: 
Dobila sam uputnicu i za hormone (iako ne znam koliko će to biti vjerodostojno s obzirom na moj (ne)ciklus), vidjet ćemo... Ja sam sretna samo da se nešto napokon događa da nemam osjećaj da mi vrijeme prolazi u čekanju...
Svim ostalim curama puno toplih pozdrava!!

----------


## thinkpink

[


> B]thinkpink[/B], evo i ja se sutra idem naručit za konzultacije (al sam ovdje doznala da mi treba i uputnica za M spermiogram - hvala Rodo!! pa se sve nadam da je to to - ali  naći će oni već nešto što nedostaje
> Dobila sam uputnicu i za hormone (iako ne znam koliko će to biti vjerodostojno s obzirom na moj (ne)ciklus), vidjet ćemo... Ja sam sretna samo da se nešto napokon događa da nemam osjećaj da mi vrijeme prolazi u čekanju...


a izgleda da smo ti i ja onda na zajedničkom početku, taman nam je procedura ista! možda se i sretnemo. molim te reci mi samo što ti je ginekolog napisao na tu uputnicu za konzultacije, meni je stavio kontrola ???? to sam vidjela tek kad sam došla doma! e sad ako me radi toga opet vrate, oduševit ću se. ja ću sutra faxirati sve te mile uputnice koje imam, pa ću u srijedu opet u bolnicu.
nisam samo skužila zar oni misle da nitko od nas ne radi???? ili svi koji tamo dolaze ne rade? dođite danas u podne, sutra u dva, pa malo faxirajte....da i svi imamo doma fax????

----------


## fijolica

> thinkpink dobrodošla na rodu, tu si na pravom mjestu  a odgovorila sam ti "tamo" pa škicni.


*Cranky*, možeš, pliz, i meni proslijediti svoj savijet budući da sam i ja nova u tome i zanima me isto što i thinkpink :Rolling Eyes: 
*Thinkpink*, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku, ali nisam sigurna jesi li dobila, pa mi javi ako nisi da opet pošaljem.

----------


## lucija83

evo nam još jedne pišulje jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! super da je nalaz odličan!!!!
Sretno curke!!!

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky*, možeš, pliz, i meni proslijediti svoj savijet budući da sam i ja nova u tome i zanima me isto što i thinkpink


Imaš pp  :Wink:

----------


## fijolica

> [
> 
> a izgleda da smo ti i ja onda na zajedničkom početku, taman nam je procedura ista! možda se i sretnemo. molim te reci mi samo što ti je ginekolog napisao na tu uputnicu za konzultacije, meni je stavio kontrola ???? to sam vidjela tek kad sam došla doma! e sad ako me radi toga opet vrate, oduševit ću se. ja ću sutra faxirati sve te mile uputnice koje imam, pa ću u srijedu opet u bolnicu.
> nisam samo skužila zar oni misle da nitko od nas ne radi???? ili svi koji tamo dolaze ne rade? dođite danas u podne, sutra u dva, pa malo faxirajte....da i svi imamo doma fax????


Meni je napisao PREGLED,dakle, slično. Ja idem sutra osobno predati te uputnice, a u srijedu idem vadit hormone. Stvarno nemam pojma kako ću sve to iskombinirati s poslom - pokušati ću što je manje moguće izostajati i mijenjati smjene, ali ne želim ni razmišljati kako ću sve to uskladiti, bolovanje nema smisla jednom tjedno, ili svakih par dana. A u bolnici ne mogu reći "čujute, ja radim", jer ko te pita, sretan si ko nova godina kad dobiješ termin!
Cure, kako se vi nosite s time?

----------


## thinkpink

*Thinkpink*, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku, ali nisam sigurna jesi li dobila, pa mi javi ako nisi da opet pošaljem.[/QUOTE]

----------


## thinkpink

*Thinkpink*, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku, ali nisam sigurna jesi li dobila, pa mi javi ako nisi da opet pošaljem.[/QUOTE]

ne, nisam dobila, mislim da iz nekog razloga još ne mogu ovdje primati privatne poruke, ne kužim baš zašto. inače sam aktivna na jednom drugom forumu, ali ne znam da li to sad smijem tu pisati. ako nije problem pokušaj mi još jednom poslati, moguće da nisam nešto aktivirala, jer sam se tek danas ulogirala po prvi put i to brzinski jer mi je hitno trebala info.

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* čestitam na curi  :Very Happy: 
*thinkpink* još koji dan ili post nećeš moći primati pp jer si nova, a onda će ti ga aktivirati.... dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## bebach

*Thinkpink* mislim da dok nemaš barem 10 postova da ne možeš ni primati ni slati pp...
*Cranky* čestitam na curici!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*tigrical i ranga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni transfer u četvrtak! možda se i upoznamo, morati ćemo si staviti neki znak raspoznavanja...?!  :Grin: 

svima puuuuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bebach* eh draga...sad tebi slijedi čekanje u beskrajno dugim redovima....ali neka..preživjet ćeš...kad si ono rekla da je 1. uzv?
*Cranky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Za tvoju malenu curu  :Very Happy: 
*trigrical i ranga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se luduje u labu i da bude dobitni transfer u četvrtak!!!!!!!!!!
*thinkpink* dobrodošla i što prije trudna otišla  :Wink:  
*fijolica* za tebe vrijede iste vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za početak - *thinkpink i fijolica* savjetovala bih vam da pripremite s-gram, svoje briseve, nalaz papa testa, po mogućnosti hormone (spolne) i za vas i za VM, a za VM bi dobrlo došao i hormon štitnjače. Sve te uputnice vam daje vaš ginekolog ili dr opće prakse, a i na humanoj će vam reć da to skupite. Za HSG u KBC Rijeka je ludnica doć na red, dugo se čeka, naručuju samo srijedom, a sve se mora podredit vašim ciklusima. Moj savjet je da se naoružate strpljenjem i hrabro krenete... BTW mislim da svi radimo, te da nikog nije briga za naše propuštene radne dane...

----------


## bebach

*Šumskica...* 1. uzv je u četvrtak! ma već sam pronta na čekanje, stvarno mi nije bed...evo prošli put srela našu Ambru i lipo smo se načakulale...tako da brzo prođe! eko ti,draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za strpljenje do vađenja ooogromne tete bete!  :Kiss: 
A za *HSG* ja imam drukčije iskustvo, stvarno nisam puno čekala...kad sam se odlučila, za nekih 2 tjedna sam to obavila...možda sam samo imala sreće (ČUDO!!!)...
ali problem je jedino što to rade samo srijedom i što se sve mora potrefit...ali sve se da rješit! :Yes: 

*fijolica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da što prije dočekaš svoju bebolinu!

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta sad slijedi, a ovo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za narednih 9 mjeseci!
*cranky* koka, tvoja curka za mog malog frajera ha?
*thinkpink* dobrodošla i da što prije dobiješ veeeliki plus!
*fijolica, šumskica, ranga, dani82*  :Kiss: , *bebach, mravak, lucija* i sve stare i nove curke šaljem vam veeeliko  :Heart: !

----------


## thinkpink

cure puno hvala na dobrodošlici! bilo bi mi draže da je neko drugo mjesto i neke druge prilike, ali to se valjda ne može birati. vidim da vas/nas/ ima puno i dok čitam vaša iskustva pitam se da li ću biti dovoljna jaka i dovoljno hrabra za sve što nas čeka....
molim vas samo malo pojašnjenje što se "radi" na tim prvim konzultacijama /razgovoru/ na koji par ide kod doktora. čisto da znam kako to izgleda.
druga važna informacija mi je da li je ok da vadim spolne hormone na 4-ti dan ciklusa? 
a imat ću još mali milion pitanja......kad čitam ove vaše postove, kao da ste sve medicinu završile-prestrašno što sve čovjek mora znati da bi si pomogao.

----------


## thinkpink

> Meni je napisao PREGLED,dakle, slično. Ja idem sutra osobno predati te uputnice, a u srijedu idem vadit hormone. Stvarno nemam pojma kako ću sve to iskombinirati s poslom - pokušati ću što je manje moguće izostajati i mijenjati smjene, ali ne želim ni razmišljati kako ću sve to uskladiti, bolovanje nema smisla jednom tjedno, ili svakih par dana. A u bolnici ne mogu reći "čujute, ja radim", jer ko te pita, sretan si ko nova godina kad dobiješ termin!
> Cure, kako se vi nosite s time?


kako je bilo danas sa predavanjem uputnica? nadam se da si bila bolje sreće nego ja jučer. ja sam danas sve faxirala, a još sutra moram od dragoga uputnicu za spermiogram, nije je uspio danas dobiti. sutra ću otići do bolnice (tako mi je sestra rekla) pa da se pokušamo nešto suvislo dogovoriti. hormone ću vaditi u čet, jer ne stignem sutra ujutro hormone, pa na posao u Opt, pa nazad u bolnicu u 12, a taman mi je uletio tjedan da mi kolege koji mi može biti zamjena nema.

----------


## ranga

htjela bih vas pitati jeli još netko kao ja iskusio veću bol kod punkcije pri umetanju spekuluma nego kod same aspiracije? meni je punkciju radila dr. smiljan i bila je dosta neugodna - da zašto sam uopće ušla u cijelo ovo liječenje ako ne mogu podnijeti običan ginekološki pregled (umetanje spekuluma), zašto ne želim surađivati i tome slično. ja jesam inače malo osjetljivija kad su ti pregledi u pitanju ali kod moje gin. me isto malo boli, ali ne ni blizu ovoj boli koju sam iskusila kod punkcije. je li moguće da je to zbog toga što je doktorica Smiljan malo grublja? utješite me malo, jer sam sad već sva na iglama zbog sutrašnjeg eventualnog transfera, i stalno si mislim da nešto nije u redu samnom jer me toliko boli, a ne znam kako si pomoći...pokušala sam se opustiti što sam više mogla, ali mi to nije pomoglo, dok kad mi je bila sama aspiracija to sam uspjela i bol je zasita bila neznatna..

----------


## klara

> htjela bih vas pitati jeli još netko kao ja iskusio veću bol kod punkcije pri umetanju spekuluma nego kod same aspiracije? meni je punkciju radila dr. smiljan i bila je dosta neugodna - da zašto sam uopće ušla u cijelo ovo liječenje ako ne mogu podnijeti običan ginekološki pregled (umetanje spekuluma), zašto ne želim surađivati i tome slično. ja jesam inače malo osjetljivija kad su ti pregledi u pitanju ali kod moje gin. me isto malo boli, ali ne ni blizu ovoj boli koju sam iskusila kod punkcije. je li moguće da je to zbog toga što je doktorica Smiljan malo grublja? utješite me malo, jer sam sad već sva na iglama zbog sutrašnjeg eventualnog transfera, i stalno si mislim da nešto nije u redu samnom jer me toliko boli, a ne znam kako si pomoći...pokušala sam se opustiti što sam više mogla, ali mi to nije pomoglo, dok kad mi je bila sama aspiracija to sam uspjela i bol je zasita bila neznatna..


Sve je u redu s tobom. Naravno da boli. Sigurno i više nego kod pregleda jer si napeta i prestrašena.
Doktoricu bi trebalo pitati zašto je ona odabrala svoj posao kad nije u stanju biti ljubazna prema pacijentima  :Razz:

----------


## ranga

> Sve je u redu s tobom. Naravno da boli. Sigurno i više nego kod pregleda jer si napeta i prestrašena.
> Doktoricu bi trebalo pitati zašto je ona odabrala svoj posao kad nije u stanju biti ljubazna prema pacijentima


hvala, Klara, na podršci. sigurno da bi mi bilo lakše da nije imala takve komentare. srećom, ovaj put mi bar nije spominjala nikakve troškove..

----------


## skandy

ništa neobično za docenticu.

cure kojima je uz stručnost potrebna i moralna podrška, ne bi trebale biti njezine pacjentice

----------


## thinkpink

> ništa neobično za docenticu.
> 
> cure kojima je uz stručnost potrebna i moralna podrška, ne bi trebale biti njezine pacjentice


meni je već sad jasno da ona ne bi nikako bila dobra za mene....ili ja za nju - kako se uzme
zna li netko pouzdano kada dr V ide u mirovinu?

----------


## skandy

koliko je meni poznato,radi do kraja ove godine

----------


## kiki30

tako je,radi do kraja godine a šta se tiče docentice-nemam riječi.bila kod nje na punkciji i nikad više

----------


## delfin

*Ranga,*znam kako ti je. I ja se zgrčim i boli me sve. Nisam u kbc Rijeka u postupku, ali s docenticom imam loša iskustva još od prije.
Uglavnom,nemoj misliti da nešto s tobom nije u redu. Nije baš lako stalno biti izložen ginekološkom pregledu,pa i žene koje idu jedanput godišnje osjećaju nelagodu,da ne bi mi koje pregledavaju različiti doktori. :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Poseban pozdrav jednoj samopikalici koja si je danas po prvi put sama dala injekciju i to bez ikakvog problema  :Klap: 

Sretno svima sutra na uzv-u, transferu...
Čekalicama posebne vibre  :Heart:

----------


## wanna be a mammy

Pozz svima. Već duže vrijeme vas pratim, ali nikako da se uključim. Mi smo u 10. mj. bili na konzultacijama kod dr. Smiljan, a sad smo u fazi prikupljanja nalaza. Sljedeći tjedan idemo kod psihologa i pravnika. Malo me hvata trta u vezi toga pa ako bi mi netko mogao reći šta me čega bila bih mu zahvalna. Inače zanima me da li se može i kako prebaciti kod drugog doktora jer je dr. Smiljan *** (MM je doslovno htio otići iz ambulante) a koliko vidim bit će i gore? Nadam se da nije jedino rješenje da odemo u Zagreb?

----------


## Sumskovoce

undefined

----------


## Sumskovoce

ne mogu vjerovat da mi je izbrisalo post  :Sad:    tigrical - vibram za transfer! Bebach- tebi vibre za uzv i puno folikulica! Ranga- vibre za tulum u labu! Nama cekalicama nek dani brzn prodju i donesu velike bete!

----------


## bebach

*Šumskica*  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti za oooogromnu betu!!! :Very Happy: 
*tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer! :Klap: 
*diabolica* hvala ti...evo i tebi jedno veeliko  :Heart: 

 :Kiss:   svima...i držite nam fige za sutrašnju 1. folikulometriju!!!

----------


## fijolica

*Thinkpink*, s naručivanjem sve prošlo ok, sada :Cekam:  Kako je tebi bilo, si obavila šta?
Svima kome treba -  sretno s folikulometrijom, ultrazvukom, punkcijama,...!
Onima koje čekaju - neka što brže prođe!
 :Bye:

----------


## loks

drage moje sada tek riječke čekalice i pikalice, a ubrzo trudnice, veliki bacin vam šaljem i mislim na svih vas. poseban  :Love:  dragoj *sumskojvockici i bebach*...da im ovaj Božić bude najljepši u životu!

----------


## thinkpink

> *Thinkpink*, s naručivanjem sve prošlo ok, sada Kako je tebi bilo, si obavila šta?
> Svima kome treba -  sretno s folikulometrijom, ultrazvukom, punkcijama,...!
> Onima koje čekaju - neka što brže prođe!


iskreno...jako dobro je sve prošlo i koliko sam bila tužna i razočarana u ponedjeljak toliko sam danas sretna. imam osjećaj da se nešto miče, možda samo umišljam, ali predugo vremena smo stajali na mjestu.
možeš mi se sada javiti na private, vidim da su mi ga danas odobrili, pa se možemo i tamo tipkati!

----------


## cranky

> Poseban pozdrav jednoj samopikalici koja si je danas po prvi put sama dala injekciju i to bez ikakvog problema 
> 
> Sretno svima sutra na uzv-u, transferu...
> Čekalicama posebne vibre


*JEEEEEE go pikalica go*  :Very Happy:  

Draga  :Heart:  sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

LOKS draga, nadam se da ti je lijepo na skijanju  :Wink:  i da cemo ne samo bebach i ja,vec i ti skupa s nama za bozic dobit veliku betu!!!

----------


## sara38

Sretno danas svima a posebno *Tigrical*  :Heart: !
*Cranky*  :Yes:

----------


## Ambra

Kod docentice se trebaš unaprijed psihički pripremit onda popititi nešto za bol i pokušati se opusiti!!! Prvi put je definitivno šok, jer već te jako boli dok te samo pere, a nije ni počela.   

Pozdrav Bebach, nadam se da će sve super proči i da čes imati puno puno stanica :Smile: ))

Sumskovoce....za naj lijepšu betu  :Smile: )))

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ambra*  :Kiss: 
*Dany* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
*ranga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu 
Pozdrav i  :Kiss:  ovoj tajanstvenoj pikalici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Apropo docentice, ja ne kužim zašto se ljudi uopće liječe kod nje ako ti treba psihijatrijska pomoć nakon susreta s njom ?????? Kužim da novi parovi dođu u neznanju, ali zašto ostaju kod nje? Ili neki vole da im se priča odriješito, radi preglede grubo i spušta im se u svakoj prilici???

----------


## tigrical

Transfer prebačen za subotu...idemo na blastice! Jaaako sam vesela, a istovremeno se i bojim!
Kiss svima!

----------


## mayica01

Apropo docentice, ja ne kužim zašto se ljudi uopće liječe kod nje ako ti  treba psihijatrijska pomoć nakon susreta s njom ?????? Kužim da novi  parovi dođu u neznanju, ali zašto ostaju kod nje? Ili neki vole da im se  priča odriješito, radi preglede grubo i spušta im se u svakoj  prilici???



ja sam kod profesorice smiljan i nisam nikad imala takvih iskustava kao sto pricate..bila je uvijek korektna prema meni..kad sam dosla kod nje na prve konzultacije odmah mi je rekla da je moj slucaj za ivf-icsi..a kad je muz radio 1.put nalaz spermiograma bio je kod dr.V koji mu je rekao ..ma to je dobar nalaz ,samo vi pokusavajte prirodno,prema tome da sam isla kod dr.v mozda jos ni danas nebi isla u postupak,meni vise odgovara da mi se kaze kakvo je stanje i ne treba mi ga uljepsavat,jer nisam mogla zatrudnit 5god.. a nekome vise pase ovo drugo..
a sto se tice punkcije,bila sam i kod dr v i kod moje dr...i vise mi se sviđalo kako radi prof.smiljan jer to puno brze napravi..a to mi je bitno da u sto kracem roku osjetim bol,a punkcija kako god okrenes boli..
to je samo moje iskustvo..i rezultat je tu..i hvala joj na tome..

----------


## skandy

docentica je konkretna osoba i to isto treba poštovat ali u toj svojoj konkretnosti često pretjeruje pa tako pacjenticama  govori da im nije ona kriva što su od cijele Rijeke izabrale muža koji ne može napraviti djete ili kao što se izderala na mene kojeg vraga dolazim svaki drugi dan a ja  trudna krvarim,pa kad je vidjela da sam ipak izgubila plod ,onda je malo stišala strasti.
to su samo neki slučajevi a ima ih  čitav niz.

U njezinu stručnost nikada nisam sumnjala

----------


## kiki30

ja kod dokt.v. punkciju tako reć nisam ni osjetila,on je to pomalo,pa napomenuo sad će malo zabolit itd a kod nje-kad je počela ubadat,ja joj govorim da malo pomanje,ona da nema vremena,da je druge žene čekaju,sva nabrušena.ja samo što nisam pala u nesvjest a s tim još sestra koja je bila uz mene govori-ja neznam zašto se vi žene toliko mučite oko djeteta,to vam je samo briga,pa daj ovo pa daj ono,ja imam jedno djete i da se nije dogodilo ne bi nikad ni imala djecu!!!  šta su to riječi hrabrenja???

----------


## maza975

nadala sam se posptupku u 12 mjesecu, ali su me lagano odbili, jer trebam dobiti oko 7.12. a to da je prekasno za se ide u postupak jer da im 23.12 dolazi majstor za frižider, i da labos ne radi. A nadala sam se da ću još jednom to obaviti sa dr V. prije nego ide u penziju. Eto otpisali me.

----------


## dani82

Drage moje ja kad čitam ove postove meni se čini da je humana na kbc-u Rijeka strava i užas  ... ja sam osobno pacijentica dr. Smiljan i cijenim njenu stručnost i otvorenost i stvarno mi nije jasna ta njena "grubost" o kojoj se piše na ovom pdf-u. Bila sam i na folikulometrijama i na punkcijama i transferima i drugih doktora i stvarno nisam primijetila da je nitko nešto nježniji od docentice.
Docentica je otvorena i meni se baš to kod nje i sviđa, znaš na čemu si, a ne kada ti netko priča bajke... 

*Tigrical* odlično, držim fige za subotu  :Kiss: 

Svima veliki pozdrav, da vas sada sve poimenično ne nebrajam  :Wink:

----------


## ranga

cure moje, tako sam uzbuđena, danas bio transfer, vraćene dvije mrvice !!! (ne znam kako staviti smajliće- koji skaču od sreće :Smile: . vratili su mi dvije jer nisu baš odlične (kaže docentica), malo se sporije razvijaju, još su četverostanične. Ali, nema veze, ja sam optimistična.  :Smile: 

hvala svima za dobre želje i vibre - *sumskovoce. loks, fijolica*...

*suskovoce, mayica01, skandy, cranky, kiki30*, *ambra* (vidim da me totalno kužiš što se tiče docentice) - što se tiče docentice, izgleda da je danas bila puno bolje volje i sve je puno bolje prošlo. I ja vjerujem da je ona stručna, sviđa mi se što sve jasno kaže i zahvalna sam joj što mi pomaže, jedino su mi njeni pregledi i neki komentari malo grubi. Ako budem opet trebala ići u postupak, *sumskovoce*, možda ću pokušat tražiti drugog doktora. *kiki30*, no comment na ove komentare

*thinkpink* - tako sam se i ja osjećala na prvom pravom dogovoru - nešto se naokon događa

*bebach* - kako je prošla folikulometrija? Kod kojeg si ti dr.?

*maza975* - žao mi što nisi upala u postupak u 12.mj. 

i na kraju *tigrical* - mislila sam na tebe danas i mislim da smo se i vidjele, tj,, da smo skupa ušle u onu usku prostoriju gdje se rade spermiogrami - ja na transfer, a ti si još ostala na dogovoru (bar mi se čini da si to bila ti po tvom opisu). Poslije sam čekala da se vidimo u sobi i bilo mi žao što nisi došla, ali sad vidim da je ipak dobra vijest u pitanju. sretno u subotu!

----------


## tigrical

Joj, *ranga* sijećam se da je netko ušao zamnom i da sam zatvarala vrata toj osobi, ali ne sjećam se lica jer sam bila napeta u iščekivanju šta će mi reć...
Da vas sad svih ne nabrajam, želim sreću svima, a posebno čekalicama bete!

Kod mene jutros euforija, a sad sam totalno down...

----------


## mare41

tigrical, draga moja, zašto down? nema razloga, evo čekam i ja s tobom i  :Kiss:

----------


## bebach

*loks* draga moja i mi tebi želimo najlipši Božićni poklon! :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji dan i vikend party!  :Kiss: 
*Ambra*  :Kiss:   u kojoj ste fazi? 
*ranga*, evo prošla 1. folikulom. ...imam 6 folikula i u subotu dolazimo na 2.uzv! ja sam kod dr. Vlastelića! ...najbolji doktor kojeg sam ikad upoznala i neopisivo mi je žao što ide u penziju!  :Crying or Very sad: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje 2 mrvice,da se ulove za svoju mamicu i čvrsto drže sljedećih 9.mj.!!! :Very Happy: 
*tigrical*ma koji down, bit će sve super, vidjet ćeš! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice i uspješan transfer!!! vidimo se u subotu!

----------


## tigrical

> tigrical, draga moja, zašto down? nema razloga, evo čekam i ja s tobom i


Stalno razmišljam kako će se prestati dijeliti...

----------


## vita22

*Tigrica L* draga moja neće ne biti će to prave bebice............svima :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> Stalno razmišljam kako će se prestati dijeliti...


 :Taps:  (imaš sreću što tu ne postoji smajlić koji te tuče po guzi) nemoj bit down, nervozna ok, ali ne down pliiiiiz  :Heart:  nije moj nos bez veze  :Wink:

----------


## Ambra

*Bebach* trenutno je pauza za mene, malo odmora od svega. Kada bi barem jedna od vas objavila trudnocu sigurno bi prije skupila snagu i nadu za dalje! Za sada mi ne ostaje nista drugo nego da vas pratim i da se veselim  :Very Happy: skupa s vama  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

stvarno steta da dr vlastelic ide u mirovinu,vrhunski doktor je,drag,razuman,itd...svi koje vrijede odu,a evo kako cujem za docenticu takvi ostaju.puno cura u cekaoni na humanoj je znalo pricat da je gruba i lajava,i sad vidim da je to stvarno tako...

svim curama koje su u postupku i one koje ce ici zelim uspjesan postupak i da vam ova god bude bingo!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje suborke...  evo da vam dam malo poticaja za dalje...

Danas sam bila na pregledu , srce nam kuca... veliki smo 2 cm !! Zamislite 2 cm a imamo veliku glavu , i beba je stalno mahala mami rukama i nogicama.... mama se je naravno rasplakala a dr. ju je jedva uslikala jer se je stalno micala... neopisiva sreća..... 

Svima vam , mojim suborkama koje ste mi puno pomogle sa svojim postovima i PP puno vam hvala i  želim svima vama da ovu sreću osjetit što prije... i zato budite uporne kao što sam ja bila !!

Mojim trudnicama velika puca ( Šumsko tu se i ti ubrajaš jer ti si trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno ) !!

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Hej cure, pratim vas i šaljem dobre vibracije  :Smile: 
Ambra, odmori se za novu godinu, ali odmah u akciju nakon toga!
Bebach i sumskovoce ... mislim na vas! Sve je moguće  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Drage moje suborke... evo da vam dam malo poticaja za dalje...
> 
> Danas sam bila na pregledu , srce nam kuca... veliki smo 2 cm !! Zamislite 2 cm a imamo veliku glavu , i beba je stalno mahala mami rukama i nogicama.... mama se je naravno rasplakala a dr. ju je jedva uslikala jer se je stalno micala... neopisiva sreća..... 
> 
> Svima vam , mojim suborkama koje ste mi puno pomogle sa svojim postovima i PP puno vam hvala i želim svima vama da ovu sreću osjetit što prije... i zato budite uporne kao što sam ja bila !!
> 
> Mojim trudnicama velika puca ( Šumsko tu se i ti ubrajaš jer ti si trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno ) !!


Predivno! Kiss!

----------


## dani82

*Mravak* prekrasno!  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

mravak bas mi je drago!!!!!!!!! stvarno nema lijepseg osjecaja.ja svaki utz kad vidim svoju bebu iako sam na kraju trudnoce se raznjezim i suze mi idu.to mozemo osjecat i znat samo mi koje smo bile u MPO vodama,one koje nisu imale na svu srecu problema sa neplodnoscu to tako ne dozivljavaju.
pozz veliki svima!

----------


## thinkpink

[QUOTE]


> stvarno steta da dr vlastelic ide u mirovinu,vrhunski doktor je,drag,razuman,itd...svi koje vrijede odu,a evo kako cujem za docenticu takvi ostaju.


Ja sam nakon informacije da moj omiljeni doktor ide u penziju zaključila da onda moramo zatrudnjeti prirodnim putem,  :Laughing:  super sam to zaključila šta ne???? A bit će kako bude, ali taman kad sam odlučila da moram krenuti sa bolničkim pretragama, eto problema. 
Inače se jako vežem za ljude, a mislim da u ovoj situaciji stvarno moramo jako, jako vjerovati doktoru koji nas liječi i imati sa njim odličan odnos, jer je ovo ipak jedna strašno specifična i osjetljiva situacija. 
Nismo svi isti, ja sam jako emotivna i znam kako sam se osjećala kad sam došla kao hitnoća u bolnicu radi spontanog, a doktor koji me pregledavao je imao jako ružan ispad jer ja plačem  :Crying or Very sad: , a on "to" cijeli dan radi i dijagnosticira i kamo bi došao da su takve sve pacijentice. Bez brige nisam mu ostala dužna....
A s druge strane tamo je bila sestra koja mi je brisala suze i jedna predivna doktorica, anesteziolog koja mi je prije anestezije uhvatila ruku  :Love: i rekla da će sve biti ok i da je ona to isto prošla. 

I samo da napomenem nisam namjerno pisala niti imena niti inicijale, ali mislim da se jako dobro zna tko je kakav tamo. Dobar glas daleko se čuji, a loš još dalje!

----------


## barbyRI

[QUOTE=thinkpink;1759194]


> Ja sam nakon informacije da moj omiljeni doktor ide u penziju zaključila da onda moramo zatrudnjeti prirodnim putem,  super sam to zaključila šta ne???? A bit će kako bude, ali taman kad sam odlučila da moram krenuti sa bolničkim pretragama, eto problema. 
> Inače se jako vežem za ljude, a mislim da u ovoj situaciji stvarno moramo jako, jako vjerovati doktoru koji nas liječi i imati sa njim odličan odnos, jer je ovo ipak jedna strašno specifična i osjetljiva situacija. 
> Nismo svi isti, ja sam jako emotivna i znam kako sam se osjećala kad sam došla kao hitnoća u bolnicu radi spontanog, a doktor koji me pregledavao je imao jako ružan ispad jer ja plačem , a on "to" cijeli dan radi i dijagnosticira i kamo bi došao da su takve sve pacijentice. Bez brige nisam mu ostala dužna....
> A s druge strane tamo je bila sestra koja mi je brisala suze i jedna predivna doktorica, anesteziolog koja mi je prije anestezije uhvatila ruku i rekla da će sve biti ok i da je ona to isto prošla. 
> 
> I samo da napomenem nisam namjerno pisala niti imena niti inicijale, ali mislim da se jako dobro zna tko je kakav tamo. Dobar glas daleko se čuji, a loš još dalje!


istina bas je cudno to kako se vezes za jednog dr i sad kad on ode sve ostaje prazno,cudno nekako..ja sam kod dr vlastelica vec šar god jos prije MPO voda,od kad sam imala spontani,prvi pregled kad me moja socij ginek poslala u kbc da se jos jednom provjeri da moram na kiretazu ,bio mi on,nakon 2 dana me operirao,kad mi je bilo najteze pred operaciju me bodrio,kako mi nisu mogli naci venu za anesteziju,svu me izboli on me dokle drzao za ruku,tjesio,jako puno mi je znacilo to.kad sam se probudila bio je blizu....onda kad sam krenula u MPO vode,sam od pocetka kod njega,uvijek je bio strpljiv,brizan,nema sta,svak cast,uvijek sam se bojala sta ko bas ne bude dezuran kad mi bude punkcija,foliulometrija ili transfer.nekako sam se naucila na njega i evo imala sam srece uvijek je bio tamo.kad sam nakon trnasfera brzo prokrvarila,dosla tamo placuci tjesio me,bas se vidilo da mu je krivo... a isto tako kad sam ubrzo nakon toga saznala da sam trudna razveselio se,zagrlio me i rekao tako mi je drago zbog vas da vam ne mogu opisat kao da ste moja vlastita kcer.i skupa smo se rasplakali.sjecam se tog dana ko danas.jos sam mu na to kad smo se vidjeli zadnji put rekla dr e sad me jos porodite ,kad ste sve do sad obavili i onda mozete ici u mirovinu.ša se tako nasmijao.bas mi je zao sta ga vise necu vidjet u kbc,ai nadam se da ce i dalje ostat radit u crikvenici u klinici kamo sam i prije odlazila kod njega na preglede pa cu koji put otici na redovni pregled,bar znam kod koga idem

----------


## thinkpink

[QUOTE][QUOTE=barbyRI;1759208]


> istina bas je cudno to kako se vezes za jednog dr i sad kad on ode sve ostaje prazno,cudno nekako


..

sad si me rasplakala...... lijepa je tvoja priča i sretna! i u svakom slučaju je sigurno lakše prolaziti kroz sve te muke kad imaš čovjeka koji će te dočekati na vratima ordinacije sa osmijehom na licu i kojem nikada ništa nije teško. ja mu se stvarno divim, jer nije to lako.

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure nije me bilo par dana (ali sve sam sada nadoknadila i pročitala). 
Vidim da ima dosta lijepih informacija i zato svim curama čestitam!!!!
Nažalost pročitala sam i negativne postove koji su me razžalostili, ali svim curama poručujem da moramo biti ustrajane do samog kraja, jer naš cilj je početak novog života.

----------


## cranky

*Mravak* predivno  :Very Happy:  uživaj!

*Tigrical*  :Heart:  draga moja šaljem ti sve moguće i vibre i pozitivu i trudničku prašinu i....  :Wink:  za sutra  :Klap:

----------


## lucija83

> Drage moje suborke...  evo da vam dam malo poticaja za dalje...
> 
> Danas sam bila na pregledu , srce nam kuca... veliki smo 2 cm !! Zamislite 2 cm a imamo veliku glavu , i beba je stalno mahala mami rukama i nogicama.... mama se je naravno rasplakala a dr. ju je jedva uslikala jer se je stalno micala... neopisiva sreća..... 
> 
> Svima vam , mojim suborkama koje ste mi puno pomogle sa svojim postovima i PP puno vam hvala i  želim svima vama da ovu sreću osjetit što prije... i zato budite uporne kao što sam ja bila !!
> 
> Mojim trudnicama velika puca ( Šumsko tu se i ti ubrajaš jer ti si trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno ) !!


ajme predivno!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  sretno dalje!!
Tigrical draga nadam se da ti je ovo zadnji postupak!!!
sretno svima!1

----------


## tigrical

Hvala vam svima, javim se čim dođem iz kbc-a. Kiss!

----------


## innu

*tigrical* obavezno javi, sretno.......
cure drage, da vas ne nabrajam, pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## tigrical

Vraćene dvije blastice!

----------


## dani82

Odlično!!! Nadam se da je to to!

----------


## tigrical

I ja se nadam! Dani82, mislim na tebe...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:  za blastice! Ovo je BINGO!!!! Vidjet ćeš!
*Mravak i smrdljiva čarapa*  :Kiss:  velika pusa za vas drage moje!
*Mravak* trudničice moja napisala sa, ti PP prije nego sam otvorila forum...kako mislimo jedna na drugu  :Heart:  obožavam čitati tvoje trudničke postove i želim ti od srca još puno prekrasnih trenutaka sreće sa bebicom!!!! A željela bih ti se i ja pridružiti što prije moguće  :Smile:  

Za čekalice drage puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da slavimo i skakućemo od sreće nad velikim betama!
*bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju 2. folikulometriju i puno zdravih js!!!!!
*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ogroman  :Love: 

Ali ne mogu se oduprijeti ideji da nakon transfera dani puuuno sporije prolaze nego inače.....

----------


## bebach

evo mene sa 2.uzv! imamo 9 folikula i u pon. punkcijaaa...uhhh...  :Shock: 
*
mravak* predivnooo!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*tigrical* ma znala sam!!! šta sam ti rekla!!! suuuuuper!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje blastice!!!
p.s. hvala ti na instrukcijama  :Grin: 
*loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super huper party u labu!!!
*Ambra*  :Kiss: 
*MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitnu inseminaciju!!!
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## skandy

bebach  ,mi se čini ili si i ti kao mravak to odradila brzinski ?

u svakom slučaju  bravo za svih devet  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

----------


## fijolica

> MANNY 
> Drage moje cure nije me bilo par dana (ali sve sam sada nadoknadila i pročitala). 
> Vidim da ima dosta lijepih informacija i zato svim curama čestitam!!!!
> Nažalost pročitala sam i negativne postove koji su me razžalostili, ali svim curama poručujem da moramo biti ustrajane do samog kraja, jer naš cilj je početak novog života.


Potpisujem!!
Bravo *bebach!* :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*bebach* molim, nema na čemu. Super za 9 folikula. Jesu ti rekli koliko su veliki? I meni se čini nekako brzo kod tebe...već nakon 2 uzv-a štoperica. Zaboravila sam te danas pitati da li si dobila papir gdje piše u koliko sati je štoperica i kad se mora doć na punkciju? Nema veze ako nisi, večeras u 22,00 je pikanje u guzu. Šta si dobila Decapeptyl samo za danas? Puna sam pitanja jer ste bili taman na odlasku...

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani82*  :Heart:  nadam se najboljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima  :Heart:  , kome za šta treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Cranky  :Kiss:

----------


## bebach

*skandy* draga, hvala ti  :Kiss:  ...šta inače ne ide tako brzo...ja sam mislila da je inače to tako... :Rolling Eyes: 
*fijolica* i tebi veliki cmok!!!
*tigrical* da, da, dobila papir, u 22 štoperica...dobila sam 1 decapept. i 2 menopura za danas i to je to... dok. je rekao da su veličine 18-19... valjda je ok! punkc. ujutro u 8 (hmmm, tako je rekao da dođemo, pa ćemo vidjeti kad ću biti na redu)

----------


## vulkan

evo da se malo javim mojim curama....   *bebach*sretno za punkciju i da bude puno,puno js i na kraju mala bebica ili dvije!!!*loks*  nadam se da lijepo provodite vrijeme na mariborskom pohorju i da konačan rezultat bude mali janez,ha,ha,ha...ma koji janez-ISTRIJAN,možda blizanci ISTRIJANI!!!*Ambra*  da skupiš snagu za dalje i da dođeš kod mene na kafe!!!*šumskica*  za tvoje mrvice koje su se primile za mamicu i čekaju da ti objave vvveeellliikkkuu bbbeetttuuurriinu!!!odmaraj i razmišljaj pozitivno-pa da i njima napravim najbolji kafe na svijetu naravno kad narastu!!!*smrdljiva čarapa* pozdrav tebi i tvojim dečkima da brzo kupite stan i naprijed po novu bebicu!!!veliki pozdrav mojoj *Mare157 i snekici* !!!  da na sljedečoj kavici budemo sve s trbuščićima ko iz postupka a ko iz prirodnjaka dok čekamo postpak...ha.,ha,ha....

----------


## MANNY

*BEBACH* ČESTITAM TI! Jesam ti rekla da treba samo pozitivno razmišljati i da će biti sve ok. Tako sam sretna zbog tebe. Šaljem ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak, za punkciju, da sve brzo i dobro prođe, pa za transfer.... i vidjet ćeš bit bit će ti to dobitno - baš imam takav predosječaj.
Svim curama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba.

----------


## loks

*bebach i njezinom mužiću* puno posebne ~~~~~ za sutra...bit će sve super, a moja prognoza je najmanje 10js  :Yes: . anestezije sam se i sama bojala to znaš a na kraju bogom dana stvar. malo zadrijemuckaš i kad se zbudiš sve je pasalo
*sumskica* da su se tvoje mrve lipo smjestile!
svima ostalim  dragim ženama sve naj naj!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Bebach*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju!
*Vockica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivnu tetu betu!
*Loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tranfer twinsića u srijedu!
*Manny*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za božićni bingo!
*Vulkan i Ambra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzi nastavak do bebolinke!
*Čarapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvog malog miša i budućeg brata ili sekicu!
 :Zaljubljen: 
Moderatorice, nemojte vikati, ali morala sam sve moje cure iz kruga 60 km staviti na jedno mjesto  :Embarassed:

----------


## tigrical

> *Bebach*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju!
> *Vockica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivnu tetu betu!
> *Loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tranfer twinsića u srijedu!
> *Manny*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za božićni bingo!
> *Vulkan i Ambra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzi nastavak do bebolinke!
> *Čarapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvog malog miša i budućeg brata ili sekicu!
> 
> SIZE=1]Moderatorice, nemojte vikati, ali morala sam sve moje cure iz kruga 60 km staviti na jedno mjesto [/SIZE]


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cure čekalice i pikalice!

----------


## Sumskovoce

divne zenice moje ljubim vas! Ja prijavljujem dvje smedje kapi jucer i jos dvje danas. Nema crvenog,a nema ni grceva za sada,pa se ne brinem. Danas 8dc... Imam li razloga za brigu?

----------


## simbi73

molim vas ako moze neko dami odg... sto je bolje uzimati gonale ili klomifen

----------


## Aurora*

> molim vas ako moze neko dami odg... sto je bolje uzimati gonale ili klomifen


Da bi ti mogli odgovoriti na ovo pitanje trebali bi znati puno vise o tebi, ako pitas za sebe. Koja je dijagnoza od tebe i partnera, koliko dugo pokusavas ostvariti trudnocu, da li si vec imala koji postupak ili je ovo prvi, gdje ides u postupak...? Znaci to ovisi o puno toga i nije moguce tako jednostavno odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje.

----------


## tigrical

> divne zenice moje ljubim vas! Ja prijavljujem dvje smedje kapi jucer i jos dvje danas. Nema crvenog,a nema ni grceva za sada,pa se ne brinem. Danas 8dc... Imam li razloga za brigu?


Implantacija  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Implantacija


*tigrical* HVALA DRAGA! Tako sam se i ja ponadala odmah, zato se i nisam zabrinula, ali na pdf-u Nakon transfera Kaduana piše da je smeđe kapanje u pravilu početak prave M i onda mi sve lađe potonule  :Sad:  jedva sam zaspala kako sam se rastužila... Moje kapanje je stalo, bilo je zaista 4 kapi ako se sve skupa zbroji, a sada više ništa...Vidim ja da je počela moja faza frke i panike. Mislim da ću na 11 dnt ipak popiškat neki testić. 
Koji je na HR tržištu najosjetljiviji test? Clearblue ili?
Za nas čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!
Za čekalice transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!
Za sve ostale jedan veliki  :Kiss:  i  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*Sumsko*, Kadauna je dobro napisala, ali tebe je to (ja mislim) 7dnt, pa mi se čini prerano za M, ipak se više nadam da je implantacija.

----------


## Snekica

*Držim fige na rukama i nogama (zaposlila sam i sve oko sebe) da je implantacija!*

----------


## ranga

*bebach*, kako je prošla punkciija?

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce* to je implantacijsko 100%  :Wink: 
Čakalicama veliki pozdrav!!!  :Heart:

----------


## vulkan

*vočkica* pošto je transfer bio 3 dan-pre rano je za M ali idealno za IMPLANTACIJU!!!!!probaj se ne sekirati i ne ići svaku sekundu na wc i tražiti vraga....meni je isto tako bilo par kapi kada je beta bila 25 ,znači da se uhvatilo ali nažalost u mojem slučaju kasnije se nisu održale!zato samo hrabro s pozitivnim mislima i ništa drugo nego očekujem objavljivanje vvveeellliike tete bete!!!!sretno od srca za malog Po..č..a!!!!!

----------


## vita22

Drage moje evo i mene napokon ......čitam vas stalno *Tigrica L ,Dani, Sara38....*evo ja krećem ubrzo sa smrzlinama u čet prva folikulometrija...*Cranky,Diabolica* :Kiss: svim novim curama i starim big hug...

----------


## Sumskovoce

vulkan, vita, dani82, snekica,tigrical Zakon ste mi  :Heart:  ! Nego sta je nego implantacijsko  :Wink:  danas sam bila po jos utrica i uputnicu za betu...mislim da ce beta u petak...neznam jos. Navikla sam na te utrice, malo sam manje zivcana jer ne kapam i danas je sve cool...

----------


## tigrical

> Drage moje evo i mene napokon ......čitam vas stalno *Tigrica L ,Dani, Sara38....*evo ja krećem ubrzo sa smrzlinama u čet prva folikulometrija...*Cranky,Diabolica*svim novim curama i starim big hug...


Bravo za start! Idemo dalje! Kiss

----------


## tigrical

> vulkan, vita, dani82, snekica,tigrical Zakon ste mi  ! Nego sta je nego implantacijsko  danas sam bila po jos utrica i uputnicu za betu...mislim da ce beta u petak...neznam jos. Navikla sam na te utrice, malo sam manje zivcana jer ne kapam i danas je sve cool...


Draga, bravo za stav!
Navukla si se na utriće  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

*Vita* :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Ajmo *Vita*  :Heart:  ajmo pingvinčići  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

> Ajmo *Vita*  ajmo pingvinčići


X

----------


## sali

> Ajmo *Vita*  ajmo pingvinčići


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice i pikalice  :Heart:

----------


## bebach

evo drage moje, prošla je i ta punkcija koje me bilo neopisivo strah! sve ok, blažena anestezija!  hvala vam svima na pozitivnim vibricama i riječima podrške! stvarno mi puno znače! :Heart: 
malo me još i danas boli, valjda će do transfera proći! imamo 7 js  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  U čet. zovemo i onda će nam reći da li da dođemo taj dan ili u sub.!
*Šumskice* to je definitivno bilo impl. jer za tebe imam predosjećaj da je to TO...od samog početka! evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku tetu betu i malog Sebastijana-drž se za svoju mamicu!!! 
*vita22* sretno draga!!! 
*vulkan, Snekica, MANNY, loks, mare157, Šumskica, Ambra, tigrical, ranga*  veliki veliki  :Love:  i cmoks!

----------


## thinkpink

Cure da li za HSG moram biti natašte? znam da će mi raditi tek u ranim popodnevnim satima, a već rano ujutro moram biti u bolnici. pretpostavljam da se ostane prespavati jednu noć. ili? da li ste vi samoinicijativno uzele nešto protiv bolova prije pretrage? h :Very Happy: vala

----------


## tigrical

> Cure da li za HSG moram biti natašte? znam da će mi raditi tek u ranim popodnevnim satima, a već rano ujutro moram biti u bolnici. pretpostavljam da se ostane prespavati jednu noć. ili? da li ste vi samoinicijativno uzele nešto protiv bolova prije pretrage? hvala


Uh, ja se ne sjećam da li treba biti natašte, mislim da ne, valjda bi ti napomenuli da se mora. Zovi ih i pitaj. Ja sam odležala cca jedan sat nakon HSG-a u sobi, da zadovoljim sestre da vide da li sam o.k., i potpisala da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost, ali bilo mi je stvarno dobro. HSG me bolio (ne plašim te, ali valjda znaš da nije ugodan), ali čim je prošlo ja sam se osjećala dobro da mogu doma. Svarno mislim da nema potrebe ostati prespavati.

----------


## tigrical

Nisam popila ništa od tableta, bol je kratka i brzo prođe.

----------


## skandy

ne treba natašte

----------


## bebach

*thinkpink* ne znam da li trebaš biti treba natašte,ali nemoj se niti najesti...ja sam ujutro pojela par keksića i mlijeka,a poslije toga nisam ništa. isto sam došla u 8 ujutro,a hsg imala tek oko 13 h...već su mi bili donijeli i ručak u sobu i sestra kad je došla mi je rekla: "niste valjda jela?!" naravno da nisam...osim onog ujutro, šta sam joj prešutila... :Grin: 
boli,ali kratko traje...ja nisam uzela ni prije a niti poslije nikakvu tabletu...stvarno kratko traje sam taj postupak,a poslije me jedno pola sata bolilo kao 1. dan M...izdržala sam, odležala još 2 sata i potpisala da idem doma (iako sam se do doma vozila sat i po)
Tako da ne brini, šaljem ti punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok!  :Kiss:

----------


## thinkpink

cure ljubim vas  :Klap: , puno hvala! 
javim kako je bilo, svašta sam već pročitala o tome, a opet kad sam kiretažu preživjela valjda ću i ovo čudo. ne bojim se uopće što je pravo čudo za mene. 
danas došao nalaz spermiograma : normozoospermia. 
idemo dalje.... sutra bi mi trebali biti gotovi nalazi spolnih hormona, pa možda nešto zaključimo još u ovoj godini!
laku noć i slatko sanjajte!

----------


## diabolica

*Vita* draga sretno u novom pokušaju  :Heart: 
*Tigrical*~~~~~~~~pa do neba za ovaj nadam se posljednji put!
*Dani, Innu, Sumskovoce, lucija83, sara38, sali, s**thinkpink, bebach,* *vulkan, Snekica, MANNY, loks, mare157, Ambra, ranga, fijolica, mravak, cranky* i sve ostale koje nisam napisala, mislim na vas i šaljem vam veeeeliki **

----------


## Sumskovoce

bebach hrabrice moja,sve si prezivjela. A tek kad dozivis radost vracenih mrvica, to je neopisivo lijep feeling! Jedva cekam da nam javis da si PUPO! Thinkpink bolje ne citaj o hsgu, manje ce te boliti  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Da i ovdje javim, bila sam nestrpljiva pa sam popiškala testić i  danas, 11dnt3dn pokazao +  :Very Happy:  
Sutra beta.... Hvala od  :Heart:  svima vama koje ste vibrale za naš uspjeh i vjerovale u nas! Cranky, sve mi se čini da onaj tvoj "Nek ti bude kao meni" ima prsteke u tome  :Wink: 
Za još riječkih uspjeha, pluseva i velikih beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!!! 
*Tigrical, Ranga, Bebach, Dani, Vita, Sara38*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!!

----------


## skandy

divno,divno,divno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## svrco

prije skoro tri godine kad sam ja radila HSG se nije uopće ostajalo u bolnici nego ti ambulantno naprave pretragu i odmah ideš kući. nisam niti tih sat vremena odležala. odmah su me sprašili. znam da sam jedva stajala na nogama. iskustvo strave i užasa ali zato su mi sve punkcije koje su uslijedile bile ni upola tako bolne kao HSG!  :Smile:

----------


## skandy

...šumskovoce dobiva svoju vockicu   :Sing:

----------


## dani82

Čestitam Sumskovoce, nisam ni sumljala da će biti drugačije!  :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

Šumskovoce čestitam vam od srca!!!!! jupijejejejejejej!!!!

----------


## Ambra

...Šumskovoce, maaa super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! 
Jako sam sretna za tebe!  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, *Sumskovoce* predivno! To je to! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## barbyRI

sumskovoce krasna vijest,cestitam!!!!!!! krenulo je polako na kbc rijeka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ranga

*sumskovoce*, čestitam od srca!!!! Tako mi je drago! (joj, sad sam tako uzbuđena i jedva čekam da i sama napravim testić  :Wink: )

----------


## bebach

i još jednom: aaaaaaaaa *Šumskicaaaaa* znala saaaaam!!!  sad ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sveg  :Heart:  za oooooogromnu beturinuuuu!!! juuupiii jeeee!!! :Very Happy: 

*ranga, tigrical* drage moje i vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić i ooogromnu tetu betu!!!

svima svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Sumskovoce*, to te ja pitam!!! Prekrasno, predivno! Sad možeš mjenjati nick u "jagodica" jer je jedna takva u tvojoj buši i još koji dan će i jedno srce biti ispod tvog!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Vockice moja, želje o njajljepšem Božiću su ti se ostvarile, pa sad sretno i laganim koracima u Novu 2011.! Konačno je i onaj poklon ispod bora dobio svojeg vlasnika ili vlasnicu! Sretno, draga! :Heart: 
Najprije nijedan post nije išao, a sad oba! Nevažno!

----------


## vita22

Cure hvala na lijepim željama..........vidjet ćemo sutra šta kažu za pingiće,*Šumskice* bravo neka i nama krene na *kbc Ri...*

----------


## cranky

:Very Happy:  koje divne vijesti *Šumskovoće*  :Very Happy:  i sad fino povuci cijeli ovaj riječki vlakić za sobom po pluseve  :Klap:

----------


## fijolica

*Sumskovoce*, čestitam od srca! Svo ovo čekanje se isplatilo!
Ostalim curama puno sreće za što god vam treba :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

*Sumskovoce* čestitke draga...odmah se sjetim svojeg plusića.....Ajmo Rijeka još beturina na sunce do kraja godine......

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

:Very Happy:  šumskovoće  :Very Happy:  šta sam ja rekla? sve je moguće  :Klap:  
ma bravo! Dižemo prosjek kbc-u i nadu svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

*Šumskovoće nestrpljivo čekamo tvoju betu........................ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~   !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## thinkpink

drage cure! odradila sam HSG pa da vam se javim sa dojmovima. nije bilo tako strašno osim valjda 2-3 sekunde kada sam sve zvijezde vidjela u plavim i ljubičastim bojama i mislim da sam na nekoliko trenutaka izgubila svijest, jer se ničega ne sjećam. kako sam inače pravi pekmez, jako sam se iznenadila kako sam dobro sve podnesla, ostala sam ležati još do 16h i da me nije sestra probudila ne bi se vjerojatno ni budila do danas ujutro, ha ha. 
svakako preporučam ležanje nakon ovog postupka, jer je meni odmah nakon bilo sasvim ok, ali me nakon cca 2 sata ulovilo boljeti jako.
uglavnom, jajovodi su bili potpuno začepljeni, doktor kaže da sa ovakvim jajovodima nije prvi put moglo doći do trudnoće prirodnim putem, što znači da me nisu dobro obradili na kiretaži. :Evil or Very Mad: 
kako sam bila sva zbunjena nisam pitala doktora da li trebam uzeti kakav antibiotik, mislim da mi tamo nisu ništa dali. i naravno pitanje koje mi se isto sada mota po glavi kad možemo krenuti u akciju? mislim da ću sada do ovulacije biti taman spremna pa da iskoristimo i ovaj ciklus. jedino me brine to da li u onoj tekućini koju uštrcaju ima i kakav lijek koji eventualno može biti štetan za plod, pa da čekam do slijedećeg ciklusa (iako sam nestrpljiva pokušati sa novim jajovodima)!

*voćka* - danas nakon kiše biti ćeš prava voćka poslije kiše! :Heart: 

veselim se svim vašim uspjesima kao da su moji, nisam vas još sve polovila, ali nastojat ću pa da i ja vas mogu bodriti kao vi mene! :Love:

----------


## bebach

*MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule i bingo insemin.!!!
*Šumskica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku tetu betu!!!
*vita22*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pingiće!!!
*smrdljiva čarapa*  :Kiss:  tebi i tvojoj maloj srećici kako bi ti rekla "prikolici"!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
*thinkpink* :Klap:  mislim da možeš odmah u akciju...barenm je nama tako dok rekao!

----------


## bebach

*thinkpink* rekao nam je da možemo odmah, da to ništa ne smeta, ali ipak smo pustili  da prođu 2 mjeseca, kao možda uspije prirodno...ali niks...pa smo, evo krajem 11 mj., krenuli u postupak. (hsg sam radila u 9.mj.)! Tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca da ovaj ciklus iskoristite u kućnoj radinosti i napravite jednu home made bebolinu! :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*thinkpink* definitivno odmah ovaj mjesec u akciju (nema ništa štetno u kontrastnoj tekućini) jer su ti sad šanse najveće  :Klap:

----------


## bebach

evo, da vam javim, imamo 3 embrija i idemo na blastice!!! :Very Happy:  u sub. transfer! držite nam fige i vibrajte!!! :Heart:  puuuuno  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## skandy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za blastice i transfer i za sve,sve šta ti treba  .......do neba  i više 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za blastociste!!!!!!!!!!

*Šumsko*, gdje je ta beta????? Izludit ću od čekanja....
*
thinkpink* nama je primarijus nakon HSG rekao da iduća 3 mj. puno vježbamo ... prvo šta sam pomislila je da moramo smršati... a onda mi je mozak proradio i skužila sam da mislil na keks.... :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> *MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule i bingo insemin.!!!
> *Šumskica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku tetu betu!!!
> *vita22*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pingiće!!!
> *smrdljiva čarapa*  tebi i tvojoj maloj srećici kako bi ti rekla "prikolici"!!! 
> *thinkpink* mislim da možeš odmah u akciju...barenm je nama tako dok rekao!


potpisujem + dodajem brdo vibri za tvoj transfer blastica u subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## svrco

*sumskovoce* - beta???

----------


## giga

pozdrav , čestitke , vibrice i dobre želje svima

pisala sam na odbrojavanju , pa da napišem i tu

u ponedjeljak bio transfer 3 embria  1 - 8stanična , 2 4stanične ( kako biologica kaže sva 3 A kvalitete) ... na razgovoru sa profesoricom prije transfera smo odlučili da ne idemo na blastice jer su se u zadnja 2 puta prestala razvijati i nismo stigli do transfera...
inaće najviše uspjeha u ovih 17 puta sam imala sa blasticama ali nisam htjela riskirati ovaj put neka su točkice ipak u meni

beta 27.12. ali ja ću to prije obavit

----------


## innu

*giga* ajde, nek ti je sa srećom!!!!
*bebach~~~* za blastice!
*vita* za tvoje smrzotine posebne ~~~~
... i svima vama koje čitate~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fijolica

*bebach, giga, vita, MANNY, ranga, tigrical* - sretno svima za sve što iščekujete!!
*Šumskovoće*, tebe sam izostavila jer ti više ne čekaš - sretnu trudnoću!! *Cranky, Mravak* i ostale trudnice :Kiss: 
*thinkpink*, slobodno na posao - putevi su ti otvoreni :Grin: 
Kakvi su ti bili hormoni? Moji spolni ok, tsh sitno iznad gornje granice - mene to sada brine jer mi je taj nesretni tsh malo normalan, a malo povišen pa sam odlučila posjetiti endokrinologa (budući da me nitko do sada nije pregledao bez obzira na povišene vrijednosti)
Znam da je taj tsh bitan za začeće i trudnoću pa bih to voljela riješiti prije nego opet nešto krene po zlu. 
Pitanje za cure kojima je dijagnosticirana hipotireoza (čini mi se da sam čitala za dijabolicu, barbyri i thinkpink, ako vas ima još, javite se) - kada ste otišle kod endokrinologa, koliko ste čekale na pregled - primaju li brže kada su vrijednosti poremećene i kada se planira trudnoća) i kojeg biste mi preporučili u kbc-u? Možete i na pp! Help :Confused:

----------


## barbyRI

> *bebach, giga, vita, MANNY, ranga, tigrical* - sretno svima za sve što iščekujete!!
> *Šumskovoće*, tebe sam izostavila jer ti više ne čekaš - sretnu trudnoću!! *Cranky, Mravak* i ostale trudnice
> *thinkpink*, slobodno na posao - putevi su ti otvoreni
> Kakvi su ti bili hormoni? Moji spolni ok, tsh sitno iznad gornje granice - mene to sada brine jer mi je taj nesretni tsh malo normalan, a malo povišen pa sam odlučila posjetiti endokrinologa (budući da me nitko do sada nije pregledao bez obzira na povišene vrijednosti)
> Znam da je taj tsh bitan za začeće i trudnoću pa bih to voljela riješiti prije nego opet nešto krene po zlu. 
> Pitanje za cure kojima je dijagnosticirana hipotireoza (čini mi se da sam čitala za dijabolicu, barbyri i thinkpink, ako vas ima još, javite se) - kada ste otišle kod endokrinologa, koliko ste čekale na pregled - primaju li brže kada su vrijednosti poremećene i kada se planira trudnoća) i kojeg biste mi preporučili u kbc-u? Možete i na pp! Help


je bitan je i zna radit velike smetnje pri zacecu.za zacece kazu obicno dr da nebi trebao biti veci od 2 otprilike.meni je cesto varirao.ali se sa lijekovima stabilizira.ja sam od 75mg tableta sad u trudnoci dosla do 125mg,svakih 4tj obavezno na kontrolu i vadjenje hormona,vec mi je muka i bolnica i pikanja,jedina prednost je sta sad ne cekam.... :Smile: ajde bar nesto.a nebi ti znala koliko se sad ceka za narucit se,ja dolazim jednom to na mjesec ne narucena,inace sam svih ovih 16 god koliko sam u tome isla 2 puta otprilike godisnje,narucila se jedno 2,3mj ranije.ako ti je povisen kad se narucujes napomeni i reci da zelis rijesit to cim ranije jel da ne mozes cekat.preporucam ti dr bicanica ok je dr,inace radi samo cetvrtkom na poliklinici,ostale dane na odjelu,a i u medicu je radio privatno,sad da li jos ne znam.zadovoljna sam sad kod njega,prije toga sam 14 god bila kod dr crncevic orlic, i katastrofa! :Razz:  u sekundi te izbaci van a po 5,6 sati sam uvijek cekala.u 14 god mi nikad nije dala da radim utz stitinjace da se vidi imam li kakve cvorice mozda,i na kraju sam morala platiti i ici privatno,ovaj dr se cudio da sta me nije slala na utz.on me odmah poslao kad sam presla kod njega.cijelu trudnocu mi ej bio lijepo nizak tsh oko 0.60-0.70 a sad pred kraj trudnoce skocio na 2.70,iako je i to jos u granicama vrijednosti,nebi smio sd vise rast.prekjucer sam vadila hormone,sad cekam 7 dana nalaze pa 16.12 na kontrolu zadnju prije poroda,i onda mi je rekao da negdje mjesec i pol,dva iza poroda opet dodjem.
nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla. koliki ti je tsh?

----------


## fijolica

Sada je 5. Na proljeće je bio 2, a prije nekoliko godina je bio 10. Nisu mi dali nikakvu terapiju, jer kao, prvi put je, možda je od stresa i smiri se. I je, ali me ovo sad kopka... Hvala na preporuci, čula sam za njega da je dobar. Ti uputnicu daje dr opće prakse ili gin?

----------


## fijolica

*Barbyri*, još jedno pitanje - naručuješ se na poliklinici (interni)  ili na nuklearnoj ili negdje drugdje?

----------


## thinkpink

Cure hvala na savjetima, nema druge nego na posao. nadam se da ću za dan - dva biti kao stara / nova! danas sam nekako kilava, čini mi se da sam se bolje osjećala jučer odmah nakon zahvata nego danas, ali to je valjda sve normalno i puno bolje od onoga što sam očekivala.
danas mi je 11-ti dan ciklusa i sad sam pišnula lh trakicu, a već ih neko vrijeme nisam koristila jer nikako da potamne kako treba, već su mi strašno išle na živce. i sada mi je trakica skoro tamna kao kontrolna, baš čudno za moj 11-ti dan ciklusa. prestala sam mjeriti i bazalnu nakon godinu dana bezuspješnog mjerenja, ali možda je sad pravi trenutak da krenem opet. eto, puno nade polažem u ovaj ciklus, baš sam dobila neophodnu dozu optimizma koja me davno napustila, nadam se opravdano.

----------


## fijolica

*thinkpink*, bravo za optimizam - slušaj taj unutarnji glas! Ja sam zatrudnila kad sam se najmanje nadala, kada nisam mjerila bazalnu, a kamo li znala za lh trakice - i to baš na 11/12 dan ciklusa. Tada sam imala jedino optimizam :Wink:

----------


## thinkpink

> *thinkpink*, bravo za optimizam - slušaj taj unutarnji glas! Ja sam zatrudnila kad sam se najmanje nadala, kada nisam mjerila bazalnu, a kamo li znala za lh trakice - i to baš na 11/12 dan ciklusa. Tada sam imala jedino optimizam


a kad sam ja zatrudnila prvi put, Bog zna, ja nemam pojma...nisam u to vrijeme znala ni što je bazalna ni što su lh trakice!
poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Sumskovoce

Curke hvala od  :Heart:  na čestitkama i vibricama i sorry što se nisam prije javila. Moja beta jučer 51, 12dnt3d, imala sam pomalo buran dan (vidite cijeli post na odbrojavanju) i sada doma ležim i čekam ponedjeljak kada ćemo znati više. Moja nada se još uvijek velika, moja ginica i dr. Vlastelić su oboje rekli da je rano za išta znati, ali da stanje upućuje na dobro. Sad preostaje samo iščekivanje i molitva...naravno vaše vibre kao uvijek puno pomažu  :Love:  Od  :Heart:  svala svima!!!!! Javim se uskoro!

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barbyri*, još jedno pitanje - naručuješ se na poliklinici (interni) ili na nuklearnoj ili negdje drugdje?


narucujem se na poliklinici na 1.katu na internoj. i uputnicu ti da tvoja dr opce prakse

----------


## barbyRI

> Curke hvala od  na čestitkama i vibricama i sorry što se nisam prije javila. Moja beta jučer 51, 12dnt3d, imala sam pomalo buran dan (vidite cijeli post na odbrojavanju) i sada doma ležim i čekam ponedjeljak kada ćemo znati više. Moja nada se još uvijek velika, moja ginica i dr. Vlastelić su oboje rekli da je rano za išta znati, ali da stanje upućuje na dobro. Sad preostaje samo iščekivanje i molitva...naravno vaše vibre kao uvijek puno pomažu  Od  svala svima!!!!! Javim se uskoro!


sta su ti rekli za vrijednost 51 bete? moja je prvas bila 32 i sestra samiram me odmah ubila u pojam kao to je nista....i evo jos 4tj i stize moja sreca.tako da ne gubi nadu.sta sam ja sve prosla,prvo od te bete sta su je zanemarili pa dr ustanovio da imam vanmaternicnu i podhitno na operaciju,na kraju dosla dr dan u bolnicu vadima betu ona se povisila ,opet za 2 dana jos visa i na utz vide da je moja mrvica tu i da je normalna trudnoca u maternici.tako da i dr katkad grijese. bas prosli tj me frendica zove i kaze znas da sam radila test i pozitivan je a inace je isto u MPO vodama,10 na 11mj imala zadnji postupak i propao,ostala prirodno trudna i ode kod svoje pametne ginek,necu reci koje kaze joj nema trudnoce ja nista ne vidim.ode vadit betu ona 6000 i nesto,ode za dva dana opet kod nje ona kaze opet isto,nis se ne vidi,i ja joj kazem pazi mozda je tako mala trudnoca da se gestacijska jos ne vidi kao sta je i kod mene bilo,i jucer ode privatno i kazu joj sve ok,6tj ste trudni.ajde sad reci jesu ti dr normalni?ubiju te u pojam radi njihovog nemara

----------


## ranga

> Curke hvala od  na čestitkama i vibricama i sorry što se nisam prije javila. Moja beta jučer 51, 12dnt3d, imala sam pomalo buran dan (vidite cijeli post na odbrojavanju) i sada doma ležim i čekam ponedjeljak kada ćemo znati više. Moja nada se još uvijek velika, moja ginica i dr. Vlastelić su oboje rekli da je rano za išta znati, ali da stanje upućuje na dobro. Sad preostaje samo iščekivanje i molitva...naravno vaše vibre kao uvijek puno pomažu  Od  svala svima!!!!! Javim se uskoro!


Sumskovoce, sve moje dobre žeelje (i vibre) ti šaljem da to bude sve ok, ma šta ok, da bude super!  :Smile: 

imam samo jedno pitanjce - što znači 12dnt3d , kužim ovo 12dnt(12. dan nakon transfera), ali što znači 3d? tnx

----------


## tigrical

> Sumskovoce, sve moje dobre žeelje (i vibre) ti šaljem da to bude sve ok, ma šta ok, da bude super! 
> 
> imam samo jedno pitanjce - što znači 12dnt3d , kužim ovo 12dnt(12. dan nakon transfera), ali što znači 3d? tnx


3d ako je transfer bio 3. dan od punkcije ili 5d ako je peti dan od punkcije (blastociste)

----------


## ranga

tnx *tigrical*, sad mi je sve jasno  :Smile:

----------


## fijolica

> barbyRI 
> narucujem se na poliklinici na 1.katu na internoj. i uputnicu ti da tvoja dr opce prakse


Hvala!

Sumskovoce, držim fige! Ima zaista puno primjera niske bete koje su završile sretnim trudnoćama :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Barby meni dr rekao da beta nije losa za tako rano. Gledala sam na betabase i medijan za 12dnt 36,pa mojih 51 zaista nije jako lose. Neznam sta mislit,osim na dobro. Vrijeme ce pokazat...

----------


## barbyRI

ma naravno da ce biti sve ok...ja sam skontala da su rekli da nisu zadovoljni...

----------


## bebach

drage moje, evo da i ovdje javim...od danas imam 2  mrvice na čuvanju u bušini!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
betu vadim 24.12.!!! 

*sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon!!! 
*tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu!!!
*MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće!!!

 :Kiss:  svimaaa!!!

----------


## cranky

> drage moje, evo da i ovdje javim...od danas imam 2 mrvice na čuvanju u bušini!!!
> betu vadim 24.12.!!! 
> 
> *sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon!!! 
> *tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu!!!
> *MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće!!!
> 
>  svimaaa!!!


Potpis X

I tebi za tetu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*bebach* za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

*Šumsko* mislim na tebe cijelo vrijeme ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve OK !!  :Heart: 

*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu trocifrenu betu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink: 

*sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon!!!

*tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!

*MANNY*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće!!!

*GIZMOS* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći ultrazvuk dođe što brže  :Yes: 

*svim ostalim čekalicama koječega* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I moja trudnička želja je da odemo na kolače u 1mj. i da sve koje ste sada u postupku budete tamo TRUDNE !!!*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

*Mravak* s guštom želim da ispunimo tvoju trudničku želju!

----------


## bebach

> *Mravak* s guštom želim da ispunimo tvoju trudničku želju!


i ja!!! i ja!!!  :Heart: 

 :Kiss:  našoj dragoj trudničici!

----------


## cranky

Veliki potpis na Mravak X  :Heart:

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure puno vam svima hvala što mislite na mene i moje folikuliće. Vaše vibre sigurno im pomažu da narastu. Sutra, 13.12., idem na drugu folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Svima vama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba.

----------


## Vojvođanka

jooj crancy  :Heart:  tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

> jooj crancy  tvoj avatar


 :Kiss: 

Drage moje svima vam ubrzo želim jedan takav  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje stižem sa lošim vijestima, danas beta samo 70,36  :Sad:  ovaj put ipak nismo uspjeli...ili smo umalo uspjeli kako god da postavimo stvari, i ovaj uspjeh (+ na testu) u prvom pokušaju je velik uspjeh i zahvalna sam na tome. Sve nade su na vama sada, *tigrical, bebach, Manny, sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  da su vam bete velike i duple i želim vam najljepši božićni poklon!!!!

----------


## mravak

*Sumskovoce*   :Love: 

Znam da ti je srce slomljeno...i  meni je bilo.... ali mladi ste, dijagnoza vam nije loša kakvih ima i zbog toga ZNAM da ćeš u sljedećem postupku ostat trudna...  :Yes: 

 :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce*, žao mi je. Tako je i meni bilo u prvom postupku. Nadam se da će tebi ipak trebati manje nego meni da zaista ostvariš trudnoću. Skupi snage za dalje, ti si jedna pozitivna osoba i s takvim stavom ćeš brzo ostvariti svoj cilj.  :Kiss: 
*tigrical sara38, bebach, Manny* želim vam velike bete!
*vitta* draga moja znaš što tebi najviše želim*!!*

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* jako mi je žao. Znam da ti to sada ništa ne znači, ali kažu da je dobar znak... Kiss
*Sara38*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Vitaaaaa* pa di si ti? Javi nam se malo.... Kissssssssssss

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure. Nažalost moji folikulići su maleni, ne rastu(niti 5mm na 13DC). Odustajemo od ovog postupka i čekamo novi ciklus sa novom, jačom stimulacijom- klomifen. Puno pozdrava i svejedno puno vam hvala na dobrim željama i vibrama.

----------


## barbyRI

sumskovoce zao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad:  samo hrabro dalje :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Drage moje cure. Nažalost moji folikulići su maleni, ne rastu(niti 5mm na 13DC). Odustajemo od ovog postupka i čekamo novi ciklus sa novom, jačom stimulacijom- klomifen. Puno pozdrava i svejedno puno vam hvala na dobrim željama i vibrama.


Žao mi je. Koja ti je sada bila stimulacija?

----------


## vita22

Evo me ........čuda moga ja nikako da dočekam et od ovih pingvina pojavila mi se ovulacija(koje inače nemam) i sada pratimo stanje u pet opet uzv....mislim na vas pogotovo na tvoju betu *Tigrice...na Sarine..*beboline.....na *Cranky-nu* saricu.......i posebno na moju *Dani* ...i na sve naše borbene Riječanke............*Šumskovoće* žao mi je ali bit ćeš i ti ubrzo mama......jesi danas bila u Ri ujutro.....?Puse svimaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## diabolica

Sumskovoce  :Love: 
Svima šaljem puse i mislim na vas u ovim postupcima...

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* Andrej je šećer! Pusa!

----------


## Ambra

sumskovoce  :Love:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical*  :Kiss:

----------


## MANNY

> Žao mi je. Koja ti je sada bila stimulacija?


Pila sam klomifen 3 tbl dnevno od 3-7DC. Sad mi je rekao da pijem isto klomifen 3tbl dnevno ali od 3-9 DC.

----------


## fijolica

sumskovoce,  :Love:  
manny, više sreće sljedeći ciklus!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## bebach

*Šumskica* drž se, draga!  :Kiss: 
*MANNY*  :Love: 
*diabolica* Andrej je preslatki, pravi bombončić!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*tigrical, sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!! :Yes: 

kissssss svima!!!

----------


## diabolica

> *bebach, giga, vita, MANNY, ranga, tigrical* - sretno svima za sve što iščekujete!!
> *Šumskovoće*, tebe sam izostavila jer ti više ne čekaš - sretnu trudnoću!! *Cranky, Mravak* i ostale trudnice
> *thinkpink*, slobodno na posao - putevi su ti otvoreni
> Kakvi su ti bili hormoni? Moji spolni ok, tsh sitno iznad gornje granice - mene to sada brine jer mi je taj nesretni tsh malo normalan, a malo povišen pa sam odlučila posjetiti endokrinologa (budući da me nitko do sada nije pregledao bez obzira na povišene vrijednosti)
> Znam da je taj tsh bitan za začeće i trudnoću pa bih to voljela riješiti prije nego opet nešto krene po zlu. 
> Pitanje za cure kojima je dijagnosticirana hipotireoza (čini mi se da sam čitala za dijabolicu, barbyri i thinkpink, ako vas ima još, javite se) - kada ste otišle kod endokrinologa, koliko ste čekale na pregled - primaju li brže kada su vrijednosti poremećene i kada se planira trudnoća) i kojeg biste mi preporučili u kbc-u? Možete i na pp! Help


Kako ti je rekla BarbyRi, štitnjača je opasna stvar za začeće, radi ogromne probleme a na žalost dosta žena niti ne zna da ima povišene vrijednosti TSH a muku muče sa strudnjivanjem. Kad sam otkrila da imam hipotireozu (tada mi je TSH bio 18 a treba biti manje od 5) već sam iza sebe imala na žalost spontani pobačaj i 4 inseminacije. Ja sam prije trudnoće išla na kontrole u polikliniku Sunce i tamo ti bude nalaz krvi gotov isti da i šalju ga mailom kući a kako sam u trudnoći trebala povećavati terapijsku dozu prebacila sam se na Nuklearnu kod dr. Petretić a jednom me pregledala i druga endokrinologica jer mi je TSH divljao za vrijeme trudnoće. U trudnoći je najvažnije kontrolirati hormone svaki mjesec obavezno i konzultirati se sa endokrinologom pogotovo do 4 mj. trudnoće dok ti beba nema sama formiranu štitnjaču. Prije postupka je idealno sniziti TSH na 1-2 jer kažu da je to optimalno za zečeće, ja sam ga skinula na 1,25 i to sam si sama pojačala dozu za 25 Euthyroxa prije postupka cca 2 tjedna i onda izvadila krv da vidim na koliko mi je pao. Najvažnije je da se sama redovito kontroliraš vađenjem krvi, uputnicu ti daje tvoja dr. opće medicine a kod endića ideš na konzultacije i kontrolu kad ti je potreban UZV iili su ti vrijednosti TSH odnosno T3 i T4 povišeni van granica normale i sl. Nadam se da ti nije vještica uzrok tvoje neplodnosti i želim ti da što prije imaš plusić!

----------


## mare157

*diabolica* Andrej je presladak!!!
*BarbyRi* šta još samo 4 tjedna?!?!? Kako vrijeme leti!!!
Mojim riječankama *bebach, vita22, sara38* sretno drage moje!
*sumskice* i ovdje  :Love:  Dočekati ćete vašu bebu, ovo je dio odličan znak iako znam da ti to sada i nije neka utjeha. Drži mi se, jaka si ti žena!

----------


## barbyRI

> *diabolica* Andrej je presladak!!!
> *BarbyRi* šta još samo 4 tjedna?!?!? Kako vrijeme leti!!!
> Mojim riječankama *bebach, vita22, sara38* sretno drage moje!
> *sumskice* i ovdje  Dočekati ćete vašu bebu, ovo je dio odličan znak iako znam da ti to sada i nije neka utjeha. Drži mi se, jaka si ti žena!


 Da termin mi za 4tj ali rekla ginek da bi moglo to i oko bozica ili jos ove god....a ja bas nebi tako rano,neka moj pisonja doceka radje termin :Smile:  jos sam mali imam tek oko 2300,bar da to 3kg doguramo

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRi* čestitam što si već dogurala skoro do kraja....želim ti brz i lagan porod i da se što prije oporaviš a tvoja bebolina da lijepo napreduje....izdrži još malo, znam da su ovi zadnji tjedni najgori!

----------


## barbyRI

tnx :Smile: 
tako brzo je to proslo da ni sama ne mogu vjerovat,kao da je jucer bilo kad sam u 2.mj ono bila na punkciji i transferu...
maleni ti je presladak! tako ozbiljan izgleda kao da ima vec 4,5mj :Smile:

----------


## Huljica

[QUOTE=bebach;1766639]drage moje, evo da i ovdje javim...od danas imam 2  mrvice na čuvanju u bušini!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
betu vadim 24.12.!!!

E,Bebachice,čini mi se da smo bile isti dan na transferu...(ja-krevetac do prozora)!!!!

----------


## diabolica

> tnx
> tako brzo je to proslo da ni sama ne mogu vjerovat,kao da je jucer bilo kad sam u 2.mj ono bila na punkciji i transferu...
> maleni ti je presladak! tako ozbiljan izgleda kao da ima vec 4,5mj


Užasno vrijeme leti....tako brzo da isto ni sama ne vjerujem da sam bebu dobila IVF-om i da se sve odvijalo još početkom ove godine...čudo stvarno....zato svim curkama poručujem da je samo malo dovoljno da vam se ispuni najveća želja...nikad ne znaš kad će se to dogoditi, zato u svaki postupak, pa makar on bio i neuspješan na kraju, ulazite pune optimizma i volje jer i to je bitno za uspjeh! 
Pusek svima šaljem a najviše ~~~~~~~~~~~~onim curkama koje upravo sada čuvaju svoje mrvice!

----------


## bebach

*Huljica* dobrodošla i još brže o(ti)šla na trudnički pdf!!!  :Very Happy: 
ako si na transferu bila u sub. 11.12. onda sam ja ona krevetac do tebe!  :Wink: 
ne mogu ti poslat privatnu poruku (pp) jer imaš samo 1 post (a čini mi se da ih moraš imati najmanje 10, da bi mogla i primati i slati poruke) evo ti moj mail, pa se javi: bebach06@net.hr
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeliku beeeetu!!!  :Klap: 
*tigrical*  :Kiss: 
*vita22 i sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Huljica

> *Huljica* dobrodošla i još brže o(ti)šla na trudnički pdf!!! 
> ako si na transferu bila u sub. 11.12. onda sam ja ona krevetac do tebe! 
> ne mogu ti poslat privatnu poruku (pp) jer imaš samo 1 post (a čini mi se da ih moraš imati najmanje 10, da bi mogla i primati i slati poruke) evo ti moj mail, pa se javi: bebach06@net.hr
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeliku beeeetu!!! 
> *tigrical* 
> *vita22 i sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Skontala sam da si ti po anesteziji.... Ja sam već luda od niezvjesnosti,do 24tog ću vrisnut!!!! Kako se ti nosiš sa čekanjem?

----------


## mery0908

Bog cure?Stalno pratim ovu stranicu.stalno smo razmisljali dali cemo ici opet na um.opl.po ovom novom zakonu ali eto odlucili smo se,pa smo dosli do punkcije-18.12.pa se nadamo sreci kao i vi ostale!!!lijep pozdrav svim curama a drzite se!!!!!!!!sad samo treba cekat!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Bog cure?Stalno pratim ovu stranicu.stalno smo razmisljali dali cemo ici opet na um.opl.po ovom novom zakonu ali eto odlucili smo se,pa smo dosli do punkcije-18.12.pa se nadamo sreci kao i vi ostale!!!lijep pozdrav svim curama a drzite se!!!!!!!!sad samo treba cekat!!!!!


Dobrodošla! Napiši nam malo o sebi. Kakva je bila stimulacija? Kod kojeg si dr.? Koliko imaš folikula? Znači večeras ti je štoperica. Sretno!
I molila bi te da ubuduće koristiš izraz potpomognuta oplodnja (jer nema ničeg umjetnog i naziv je ružan) ili kraticu MPO - lakše ti je pisat.

----------


## Malena72

sumsko voce jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
Znam kako ti je , jer znam kako je meni bilo kad sam prokrvarila večer prije bete  :Sad: 
Drži se, doći će vrijeme kada ćemo sve mi imati naše bebice. Pusa.

----------


## ranga

hej, Malena72, tebe već dugo nije bilo na forumu. Što ima kod tebe?

----------


## Malena72

Mravak pusa velika  :Smile: 
Želim svima čekalicama, svim pikalicama i svima koje ulaze u protokol ili će tek ući svu sreću i mislim na svih Vas iako se ne javljam često. 
Bebach,  huljica,  tigrical,  sara 38  ************** puno dobrih vibrica!!!
Diabolica  :Smile:  pusa tebi i tvome malenome  :Smile: 
Barby Ri  želim brzi, lagani porod i puno sreće i zdravlja  :Smile:

----------


## Malena72

Ej Ranga pusa  :Smile:   evo ja sam dobro  :Smile:   ne javljam se baš često...ali zato mislim na sve Vas  :Smile:  čujemo se uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Malena72*... lijepo od tebe što misliš na nas...  :Kiss: 

*Ranga*  prekrasan avatar  :Zaljubljen: 

*Bebach, huljica, tigrical, sara38,vita22*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Diabolica* svi ćemo mi tvojim stopama....

*BarbyRI...*još malo i beba je tu .......
*
Šumsko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*
Gizmos,Cranky*.....  :Zaljubljen: 

Nisam vas se pohvatala...ima nas  :Embarassed: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svi ostalima za bebu ili dvje

----------


## barbyRI

hvala Malena72 :Smile: 
mravak evo jos malo da,brojim dane...svaki dan nesto novo,cudno osjetim i mislim evo me danas u rodilistu :Smile: 
kako si ti,kad je tebi termin tocno?

----------


## mravak

Osjećam se odlično, a termin mi je jako daleko... 8.07.2011.

I mene tu i tamo nešto štrecne i odmah crne misli mi prođu kroz glavu, nikako da se opustim...

Misliš da ćeš tako brzo??? imaš ti još mjesec dana da se družiš s nama, možda dođeš i na kolače  :Yes:

----------


## barbyRI

> Osjećam se odlično, a termin mi je jako daleko... 8.07.2011.
> 
> I mene tu i tamo nešto štrecne i odmah crne misli mi prođu kroz glavu, nikako da se opustim...
> 
> Misliš da ćeš tako brzo??? imaš ti još mjesec dana da se družiš s nama, možda dođeš i na kolače


 brzo ce ti to proci vidjet ces,ova zima pa kratko proljece i evo ti termina..tako sam i ja mislila ajme cijela god mora proci do mog termina,kad evo mi ga pred vratima... :Smile:  pa ne znam ocu brzo rodit,ja se sve nekako nadam da cu oko termina,bolje da je beba jos u busici nek naraste jos malo.ili nek produzi koji dan pa nek se rodi na mame rodjendan,kud ces lijepseg poklona :Smile: 
kakve kolace?

----------


## mravak

Zaželila sam da se nađem sa curama sa ovog foruma na riječkoj kavici,meni draže na *riječkim kolačima u 1.mj.* da se upoznamo .
Nisam do sada nikad bila jer mi datumi nisu odgovarali...

----------


## ranga

cure moje, samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu i bila je 0.100. Dakle, od ovog puta ništa.
mravak i barbyRi, uživajte u trudnoći, svima ostalima ~~~~za sve što im treba!

----------


## lucija83

Ranga draga žao mi je... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ranga

a eto, u 3.mj. idemo opet. samo mi je žao što nemam nikakvih smrzlića da mogu i to probati, ovako u 3.mj. sve ispočetka, opet dugi protokol...
što ima s tobom, lucija83?

----------


## dani82

*Ranga* žao mi je, nadam se da će ožujak donijeti više sreće!

----------


## vita22

Ništa od mojih pingvina sve se odužilo ...a kbc ne radi od petka tako da idem u 2011.g. puse svima

----------


## lucija83

Ja još čekam stvari pa da idem te hormone vaditi, kasne mi stvari dosta jel se to inace događa nakon velike stimulacije zna li netko?? naravno trudna nisam ali moja seka je juuuuuuuuuupi!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*ranga* žao mi je! I bolje da nemaš smrzlića...
*vita* sve znaš :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*vita*  :Heart:

----------


## Huljica

> Zaželila sam da se nađem sa curama sa ovog foruma na riječkoj kavici,meni draže na *riječkim kolačima u 1.mj.* da se upoznamo .
> Nisam do sada nikad bila jer mi datumi nisu odgovarali...


I JA,I JA!!!!!! Ja bi isto na te kolače....ako ne ispalim od čekanj bete....

----------


## cranky

> Ništa od mojih pingvina sve se odužilo ...a kbc ne radi od petka tako da idem u 2011.g. puse svima


A hebemu sve i pingvini  :Love: 



> *ranga* žao mi je! *I bolje da nemaš smrzlića*...
> *vita* sve znaš


Potpis X

----------


## Pinky

> a eto, u 3.mj. idemo opet. samo mi je žao što nemam nikakvih smrzlića da mogu i to probati, ovako u 3.mj. sve ispočetka, opet dugi protokol...
> što ima s tobom, lucija83?


smrzlića, na žalost u hrvatskoj ne možeš ni imati (mene riječ smrzlići asocira na smrznute blastice)
možeš imati samo smrznute js, a to je uglavnom  ko da nemaš ništa, na žalost.

sretno u 3 mjesecu!

----------


## diabolica

*ranga* šteta...al sretno u ožujku!
*Vita* navijam za 2011! :Heart: 
*BarbyRI* budi spremna na sve...nek torba bude spakirana! I sretno tamo na 5. katu je živa ludara...još da sam ostala koji dan sigurno bih počela piti nešto za živce! 
Trudničicama  :Razz:  uživajte u svojim bušicama!

----------


## bebach

*ranga* baš mi je žao  :Sad:  drž' se, draga! držim ti fige za 03.mj.!
*vita* :Love:  bit će u 2011.g.! 
*Huljica* i ja sam luda od tog čekanja...a danas tek 7dnt! uhhh... :Cekam: 
*tigrical, mravak, šumskica*  :Kiss: 

*svima* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za šta god vam treba!  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> *ranga* šteta...al sretno u ožujku!
> *Vita* navijam za 2011!
> *BarbyRI* budi spremna na sve...nek torba bude spakirana! I sretno tamo na 5. katu je živa ludara...još da sam ostala koji dan sigurno bih počela piti nešto za živce! 
> Trudničicama  uživajte u svojim bušicama!


 torba je vec odavno spakirana i ceka.... :Smile:  kazes ludara? sta su sestre lose ili? jel kako citsm po drugim forumima svi hvale i 3. i 5. kat da su sve bas ok

----------


## diabolica

Rađaona u Rijeci je prekrasna i svi su super profesionalni od doktora do pomoćnog osoblja...ne znaš kako da im se zahvališ kad vidiš kakvo veliko srce imaju te babice koje ti stvarno pomažu da se što prije riješiš muka, anesteziologinje su odlične, pažljive i drage, svi su suosjećajni i svaka pohvala 3. katu.....ali zato kad dođeš na 5. kat tu počinje psihijatrija, te žene stvarno nisu za taj posao, ne shvaćam zašto netko radi takav osjetljiv posao a nema sluha za bol, za stres poslije poroda kad ti hormoni divljaju i sav di jadan kad ne znaš šta te snašlo, umjesto da te utješe i da ti daju podršku one su stvarno jako bezobrazne...ja imam malo više godina, nisam njamravica, rodila sam već jednom ali ovo nigdje nisam doživjela, takvu neljubaznost, otresitost, opterećenost dojenjem (pazi, ako ne dojiš ma makar imao boleštinu poput mene onda si neprijatelj br. 1 i odmah te šikaniraju), i doslovno pokazivanjem drskosti...*BarbyRI* čudi me da si čula pohvale na njihov račun, svi baš izrazito loše karakteriziraju osoblje na 3. katu. Bila sam točno prije godinu dana na laparoskopiji i 7 dana bila na ginekologiji na 2. katu i stvarno mogu reći da su svi bili jako korektni, onda sam bila na 4. katu na patologiji trudnoće i tamo su svi bili jako dragi pogotovo jer sam imala spontani i baš su bili suosjećajni, poslije sam radila amniocentezu i sve je bilo savršeno. Beba mi je bila 7 dana na Premanturnom odjelu i tamo su sestre prekrasne sve do jedne, vidiš da vole svoj posao i te bebice, na Humanoj su svi ok. jedino u toj zgradi na 5. katu je stvarno toliko užasno da sam ne sramim se priznat imala par puta napade plača kad sam vidjela njihov odnos prema ženama i bebama....čak sam ispunila onaj upitnik gdje sam navela svoje svoja iskustva i mislim da nisu zaslužili slogan Bolnica prijatelj djece. Evo malo sam offtopic ali neka znate šta vas čeka....znam da ćete i to izdržati samo da svoje pinčice držite u rukama. 
Pusa od mene i moje beboline!

----------


## Huljica

Hej cure, test negativan,menga stigla! Nisam čak ni tužna,nego bisna ka ris...nisam ni dočekala betu.

----------


## mravak

*Huljica*  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

Huljica zao mi je :Crying or Very sad: 
diabolica vjerujem  da ti je bilo gadno tamo i da si jedva cekala da ides doma,nadam se da cu ja imat vise srece.... :Smile:  nisu valjda sve sestre iste,ima i dobrih... dvije poznate su mi sad nedavno rodile i nisu se bas pretjerano zalile.valjda su naletile na dobre sestre.... :Smile: 
sta se tice dojenja mozda im je to smetalo da ne zelis dojit pa su te malo poreko gledale...ne znam..... :Rolling Eyes: 
ja imam isto hipo kao i ti i to vec 16 god vodim borbu sa stitnjacom i divljanjem hormona svako toliko ali svejedno namjeravam dojit.raspitala sam se na sve strane svugdje su mi dali zeleno svijetlo.i moja ginek koja i sama ima hipo isto rekla bez problema onda dr kod kojeg se lijecim rekao pa naravno da cete dojit zasto bi smetalo,pa i cijelu trudnocu uzimate lijekove i to od 125mg onda bi i sada preko posteljice smetalo za bebu jos vise nego poslije preko mlijeka.i moja opce prakse dr isto rekla,tako da daj boze da budem imala mlijeka dojit cu.koliko citam po netu skoro sve zene doje uz hipo, hiper.i sve je ok sa bebicama bilo.vjerujem da ce i s mojom :Smile: 

ostale cure pozz i drzim fige da vam naredna god bude uspjesnija nego ova!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*huljica*  :Sad:  žao mi je
*ranga*  :Sad:  drži se! Uspjet će nam u 2011. Dobro da si već dobila novi termin, ja tek trebam na konzultacije u siječnju...
*vita* još malo i stigla ta nova godina!!!
*bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!!!!

----------


## vita22

Drage moje hvala valjda je 2011.g naša.................ali moja kuma nakon 3ivf-a trudna(na kbc RI).......čestitam joj iako nije s nama tu .......

----------


## mery0908

tigrical ja se izvinjavam ako sam nesto lose napisala!i izvinjavam se unaprijed ako budu gramaticke greske u mojim postovima,nisam iz hrvatske,tu sam se udala pa jos me nekad muci hrvatski.
bila sam kod dr.Vlastelica,ovaj put sam imala 13js,4 su bile nezrele,6 su zamrznuli a tri su oplodili od toga su se dvije razvile,znaci da te dvije su mi vratili.sad treba samo cekat betu 7.1 lijepi pozdrav!

----------


## lucija83

Mery0908 nadam se da ce ti ovaj postupak biti dobitni!! sretno svima!!

----------


## bebach

*Huljica*  a baš mi je žao! :Sad:  drž se,draga! :Love: 
*Šumskica* big  :Love:  &  :Kiss: 
*Mery*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!

*svima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite!

----------


## ranga

hvala vam svima na podršci, neka nam je svima sretnija 2011.!

----------


## bebach

12dnt 5d beta = 254,2
juuuupiii jeeeeee!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tini

Bebach čestitam tebi i TM !!! :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje želim vam svima sretan božoć i ugodne blagdane  :Kiss:

----------


## skandy

bebach,draga  čestitam  od srca

----------


## tigrical

> 12dnt 5d beta = 254,2
> juuuupiii jeeeeee!!!!!


Bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bebach* Još jednom čestitke od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Bebach bravoooooooooo!!! cestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## sara38

*Bebach* čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## barbyRI

bebach cestitke!!!!! :Very Happy: 
sretan Bozic svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*bebach* čestitam!!

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

:Very Happy:  Čestitke Bebach  :Klap:

----------


## bebach

Drage moje, *HVALA VAM* od  :Heart: !!!

Svima tužnicama šaljem veliki  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da u 2011. sve mazite svoje trudničke bušine!!!  :Kiss: 

Posebna  :Kiss:  za* tigricu, šumskicu, saru38 i huljicu*!

----------


## mravak

*Bebach*  dobila si predivan poklon za Božić !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Čestitam od srca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## skandy

bebach,meni nije jasno kako si se usudila zatrudnjeti prije nego li je TM promjenio radno mjesto a ti odstranila septum  :Cekam: 

naravno da ironiziram   :Grin:   i  čestitam još jednom  :Klap: 

a da sam na tvom mjestu,javila bi se i dotičnom doktoru ,onako , iz inata   :Mad:

----------


## bebach

*mravak* Hvala ti!!!!!  :Kiss:  velika!!!  :Heart: 

*skandy* hvala ti! vjeruj mi da sam toliko sretna da o tome nisam niti razmišljala! Glavno da ja imam moju srećicu u bušini!  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*bebach* čestitam!!

----------


## mravak

> bebach,meni nije jasno kako si se usudila zatrudnjeti prije nego li je TM promjenio radno mjesto a ti odstranila septum 
> 
> naravno da ironiziram    i  čestitam još jednom 
> 
> a da sam na tvom mjestu,javila bi se i dotičnom doktoru ,onako , iz inata


*Potpisujem !!! 
*

----------


## Snekica

Bebachhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Konačno sam stigla do neta i to samo da ti pošaljem VEEEELIKUUU pusu tebi i malom bebachu u tvojoj bušici!!! Naravno i čestitke tebi i TM!

----------


## Malena72

Bebach iskrene cestitke i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## mery0908

Bebach zelim sve najbolje tebi i tm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cure moze se napravit beta i prije nego sto je dr.rekao?
svima zelim SRETNU NOVU 2011 GODINU

----------


## cranky

Bebach čestitam!!!!!

----------


## cranky

Drage moje  :Heart:  želim vam svima sretnu i uspješnu 2011. i da 2012. *sve* dočekaete s bebom/ama u narjučju ili barem u buši  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

A tko će drugi nego ja navijat za kavu  :Laughing: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62209-R...57#post1779857
Škicnite i upišite se  :Klap:

----------


## dani82

Drage moje, želim vam sretnu novu 2011., puno sreće, zdravlja i ljubavi i da se svima u ovoj godini ostvari najveća želja!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

> Drage moje, želim vam sretnu novu 2011., puno sreće, zdravlja i ljubavi i da se svima u ovoj godini ostvari najveća želja!!


Švercam se i potpisujem!

----------


## tigrical

> Bebach zelim sve najbolje tebi i tm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> cure moze se napravit beta i prije nego sto je dr.rekao?
> svima zelim SRETNU NOVU 2011 GODINU


Naravno da možeš vadit betu ranije!

----------


## bebach

*Drage ženskinje, hvala vam na čestitkama i želim vam svima SRETNU NOVU 2011.g. uz puno zdravlja, sreće, ljubavi i da sve u ovoj godini mazite svoje trudničke bušine i mirisne smotuljke!!!*  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Svima želim sretnu novu i da vam se ostvari najveća želja pa da ovog podforuma uopće više ne bude nego samo Riječka kavica!!!

----------


## Snekica

Sretna 2011.g. svima sa ovog pdf-a uz najljepše želje! 
Potpisujem Diabolicu i da nam svima nova bude kao i njena stara 2010.!  :Heart:

----------


## Malena72

Sretna Nova svima i od mene  :Smile:    Neka nam  donese sreću, zdravlje i bebice koje si toliko želimo!!  Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## innu

> Svima želim sretnu novu i da vam se ostvari najveća želja pa da ovog podforuma uopće više ne bude nego samo Riječka kavica!!!


ovo je tako dobro napisano da debelo potpisujem!

----------


## vita22

Sve najbolje vam želim u 2011 da nam se sve želje ostvare i da se prekrasne bebice rode........................

----------


## tigrical

*Tia* ništa nam se ne javljaš? Kako si?

----------


## barbyRI

sretna nova 2011 svima!!!!!!!!
da vam ova bude uspjesna i da bude puno plusica na testu i pozitivnih beta!

cure,vi koje ste kod dr vlastelica jel definitivno otisao u mirovinu sa 1.1. ili? kako to sad ide na humanoj,morali ste birat drugog dr ili?

----------


## tini

Dr.Vlastelić je radio do 26.12. i koliko znam preporučio je svojim pacjenticama ( bar onim s kojima sam u kontaktu ) da se jave dr.Vlašiću za dalje.

----------


## barbyRI

> Dr.Vlastelić je radio do 26.12. i koliko znam preporučio je svojim pacjenticama ( bar onim s kojima sam u kontaktu ) da se jave dr.Vlašiću za dalje.


 a znaci ipak je.... :Crying or Very sad:  tnx

----------


## mery0908

opet nista od moje bete,jucer popodne prokrvarila!!!

----------


## diabolica

*mery0908* žao mi je, teško je ali skupi snagu za dalje i glavu gore, ne daj se!

----------


## tigrical

> opet nista od moje bete,jucer popodne prokrvarila!!!


Žao mi je!

----------


## Malena72

mery0809 žao mi je ali kao što sam već rekla neka nam nova godina donese nove pobjede i puno malih zdravih bebica  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mery0809*  :Sad:  žao mi je, drži se draga!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Curke sutra nam je kavica, dođite sve!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kod mene pao dogovor za konzultacije kod dr. V...nadam se skorom postupku u ovoj novoj godini punoj nade....
Znate li možda koliko se pauzira između dva stimulirana postupka? Dobro sam reagirala na ovu stimulaciju, pa se nadam već na proljeće krenut iznova...

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce* kod mlađih žena bi pauza između 2 stimulirana trebala biti 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Shock:  ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj... to znači samo 2 pokušaja godišnje.... čula sam negdje da je 3-4 mjeseca OK pauza....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Neki dr. preporučuju 4 mj. neki 6 mj. ja sam uvijek nekako na oprezu i poslije stimuliranog ne bih baš tako brzo u novu stimulaciju, i obavezno se kontrolirajte svakih 6 mj. papu i UZV dojki na to doktori premalo upozoravaju a nažalost sr... se događaju!

----------


## malalena

Bok cure, nakon nedavnog lošeg perioda ili kako da nazovem neuspjeh, javljam se iako vas stalno čitam. za koji dan krećem ponovo u postupak. dosta sam tražila mišljenja drugih cura ali nisam vidjela da se o tome puno raspravljalo. naime moj muž i ja bi uz postupak paralelno krenuli na akupunkturu. da ne pišem o nečemu o čemu se raspravlja na nekom drugom mjestu evo pitala bi dali znate gdje je u ri najbolje ići? a i molim vas da me uputite na mjesto di se o tome raspravlja jer ja nisam našla a voljela bi čuti iskustva drugih parova. tnx

----------


## CERES

Malalena imaš pp!

----------


## sali

Mi smo bili na akupunkturi u Rijeci. Detalje ti šaljem na pp.

----------


## Lua

> Mi smo bili na akupunkturi u Rijeci. Detalje ti šaljem na pp.


Ako može i meni na pp. Isto me zanima akupunktura....
Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## fijolica

Budući da za lijepe želje nije nikada kasno, svima vam želim uspješnu i sretnu novu godinu te da vam se ostvari ono što si same najviše želite :Yes: 
*bebach*, čestitam!!!
Pozdrav svim starim i novim forumašicama :Wink:

----------


## juliette

Curke, može meni u PP isto informacija za akupunkturu u ZG. Pliz.

----------


## Hrabrica29

Evo curke i mene nakon dugo vremena. Napokon smo krenuli i čekamo 2. mj. za postupak. Ja sam htjela stimulirani ali dr. kaže da idemo na prirodni  :Sad: 
Sva sam zbunjena, totalno van sebe. Imam kočnicu u sebi koja mi ne da da se veselim, a euforija je jaka.
Da li još netko od vas ide u 2. mj. na postupak?

----------


## ranga

Sali, može i meni detalje na pp? na koji način akupunktura može pomoći?

----------


## tigrical

Vidi, vidi, u Rijeci svi idu na akupunkturu...zato nikoga nema u postupku...

----------


## malalena

Uf voljela bi da idem samo na akupunkturu i da sam sigurna da će mi pomoći. Nažalost neizbježno mi je pikanje i ona užasna punkcija koje se bojim ko samog vraga...Nego imam još jedno pitanje...kada sam bila na dogovoru sestra mi je rekla da neka ne uzimam uputnicu prije nego krene ovaj novi sistem elektronske uputnice. međutim kako u petak moram bit na kbc danas sam išla kod gin po uputnicu i dobila onu papirnatu, da bi sad vidjela da se u rijeci od danas primjenjuje elektronska. Nadam se da će mi prihvatit ovu uputnicu jer mi gin. nije niti spomenula ništa o tome. e sad više ne znam šta ću...a lako da nemam užasna iskustva sa tim uputnicama...

----------


## cranky

*malalena* na novoj su rekli da se primjenjuju elektronski recepti, a uputnice nisu spominjali.

----------


## malalena

dobro, imam recept papirnati za utrogestane...sutra ih odmah idem pokušat dignut u ljekarni pa ću vidjet...hm...valjda se neću morat vraćat u onaj kilometarski red kod moje gin.

----------


## cranky

Nema frke u primjeni su i papirnati još uvijek
http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Ri...epata-u-Rijeci

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobar info za te uputnice i recepte...danas zovnem svoju gin da mi ukuca jednu digitalnu za naše konzultacije.
Zanima me, danas su nam prve konzultacije nakon postupka, ja bih najradije da nam dr odredi novi termin i novu terapiju, pa da samo dođemo s uputnicom po lijekove na 1dc određenog ciklusa...
Ša mislite, hoće li proć taj moj plan? Ili sam suvišno optimistična?

*Hrabrice* nemoj se bedirat zbog prirodnog postupka...sad prirodnjak meni zvuči super, jer smo u 11. mj imali stimulirani, pa je još rano za novi stimulirani, ali priorodnjak bi možda mogao...

----------


## innu

*sumskovoce*, dobar ti je plan, i tako bi to i trebalo bit osim ako ne dogovorite dugi protokol. Sretno i javi šta ste se dogovorili!
cure, svima pozdrav i sretno, u kojoj god fazi bile!

----------


## cranky

Sumskovoce jel ti uspjela ta digitalna uputnica??? Jer, koliko sam ja skužila, to se za sad odnosi samo ne recepte.
A i ako dobro vidim u članku, za sad su samo primarci uključeni u to.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* nisam ni pokušala s uputnicom (digitalnom) jer sam našla jednu staru od lani i bila je OK.
BTW moj plan je u cijelosti uspio  :Very Happy:  imamo zakazan novi postupak u 4. mjesecu, znamo već protokol (bit će dugi ovaj put) i dolazimo 21dc po špuntice  :Wink:  Super! Naš novi doktor me apsolutno oduševio, jako mi se sviđa njegov pristup i način komunikacije...svaka pohvala... Sad radosni čekamo proljeće

----------


## mravak

*Šumskovoće* navijam za tebe!! I meni je drugi postupak bio dobitni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maza975

bok cure,
bila sam do sada kod dr Vlastelića, sada me on prebacio do Vlašića, išla bi se danas naručiti za dogovor za IVF, koliko se čeka da me uopće primi

----------


## Sumskovoce

*maza975* ja sam čekala 10 dana, od kad sam se naručila, pa do konzultacije. Probaj nazvati pa se dogovori...

----------


## Aurora*

Ja sam bas zvala Humanu i receno mi je da su termini za ovaj mjesec popunjeni, a raspored za slijedeci da jos nemaju, te neka dodjem s uputnicom 31.1, 1.2. (ili da je posaljem faxom) pa ce me naruciti. Na pitanje koliko dugo se ceka na konzultacije, receno mi je da cu u roku mjesec dana biti primljena. 

*maza957* javi sta si ti danas obavila.

----------


## maza975

poslala sam muža da to obavi, čekam da mi se javi

----------


## mravak

*Skandy inbox !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
 :Smile: 

Cure uvijek je bolje otići osobno naručiti se , naravno ako živite u krugu Rijeke !!

----------


## lucija83

Aurora*, Dani82 cure sretno!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

Hvala* Lucija*!

----------


## cranky

*Dani82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajde nek se ostvari što si na odbrojavanju napisala, budi nam nova trudnica od smrzlićkih jajaca  :Grin: 

*Sumskovoce* super da si sve to tako lijepo uspjela i posložila  :Klap: 

*Aurora** jel ti to krećeš?  :Very Happy: 

Drage moje, svima šaljem tonu pozitivnih vibracija i mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*cranky*  :Kiss:

----------


## ranga

sumskovoce, kod kojeg si to novog doktora i kod koga si bila prije?

----------


## tantolina

Jel zna netko što je s BarbyRi...nema je neko vrijeme----je možda rodila?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani* neka ti ovdje zavibram od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
*Ranga* bila sam kod dr. V a sad sam kod drugog dr. V  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

*BarbyRi* je rodila sinčića  :Very Happy:  17.01. (znam sa drugog foruma  :Wink:  )
Evo pa da službeno i ovdje čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

I ja čestitam Barby, pratila sam njenu čudesnu priču od početka, čestitke cijeloj obitelji :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Čestitke BarbyRi  :Very Happy: 

Cure hvala na podršci  :Kiss: 
Što se tiče zamrzavanja js-a u Rijeci, samo da vas obavjestim, da ih zamrzavaju vitrifikacijom.

----------


## mravak

*Barby Ri napokon si dočekala svoj mirišljavi smotuljak, čestitam ti od srca!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

> *Barby Ri napokon si dočekala svoj mirišljavi smotuljak, čestitam ti od srca!!*


x

----------


## innu

*barbyRi*, čestitam!!!
*dani82*, ~~~~~!
cure, pozdrav!

----------


## tigrical

*Barby* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barbi*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jupi!!! Čestitam na sineku!!!!
*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom!!!!

----------


## mare157

> *barbi* :-d :-d jupi!!! Čestitam na sineku!!!!
> *dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom!!!!


potpisujem!!!

----------


## Snekica

> *Barbi*   Jupi!!! Čestitam na sineku!!!!
> *Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom!!!!


I ja potpisujem, kao da si mi uzela riječi iz usta!

----------


## sara38

Čestitke* Barby*  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## maza975

Aurora, dužna sam ti odgovor, naravno da nije bilo nas naručiti (nije mu se dalo). Iću ću JA onda kao što su tebi rekli početkom mjeseca

----------


## mayica01

draga moja barby..jos jednom sve cestitke tebi i malenom,naravno i muzeku puzeku..pozzici od nas m@w

----------


## fijolica

BarbyRi, čestitam od srca :Heart:  Pratim tvoju priču od početka, bravo!!!!
Ostalima, sretno!!

----------


## vita22

Dani :Heart: ...svima za sve šta vam treba,Barby čestitke na tvom pišuljcu.............ja sutra na konzultacijama kod dr.V...pa krećemo na smrznute js...........Tigrica L,Sara,Crancky,Innu,Diabolica.....ma  svi big kisss...

----------


## cranky

Vita22  :Kiss: 
Baš super, Dani nam je krenula odlično (vibr vibr za blastice), a sad ti moraš nastavit otočki vlakić sa smrzotinama (vibr vibr)  :Klap:

----------


## tigrical

Oooo, *vita22* ide po smrzliće, klap 2. put! 
Krenulo je i u Rijeci...brzo ću i ja na konzultacije kod novog dr.
*Dani* 
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Ajde, ajde koke moje...neka vam od sada svaki postupak bude dobitni! Mislim na vas sve....
*Barby* čestitke na malom zamotuljku...uživaj! 
Pusa :Heart:

----------


## VALERIJA

tko je sad od mpo liječnika na kbc-u u rijeci...da li ima koji novi doktor...hvala

----------


## innu

> tko je sad od mpo liječnika na kbc-u u rijeci...da li ima koji novi doktor...hvala


 nema novih, dr.Vlašić i doc. Smiljan!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Nakon sto sam Vas cesto citala i trazila ovdje savjete za svoja pitanja odlucila sam da je puno bolje da se i pridruzim :Smile: 
Nisma ni slutila da je ostvariti majcinstvo tako teska misija, ali pretpostavljam da po tome nisam nimalo razlicita od svih vas.....
Pokusavali smo oko 9 mjeseci i to za ozbiljno (ja kad nesto radim onda radim heheh), ovulacijski testovi, bazalna temperatura, pracenje sluzi, tajming......onda smo krajem proslog ljeta olucili krenuti s pretragama.
Suprug je dobio nalaz: teska oligoasthenozoospermia i odmah smo otisli na prve konzultacije u rijecki Kbc. 
Primila nas je doc. Smiljan i trenutno smo u postupku za ICSI.
Stavljena sam na dugi protokol i evo danas nakon 11 injekcija Decapeptyla stigla je konacno i mjesecnica pa se u subotu spremam zapoceti i s Menopurom.
To bi bilo od mene za prvi put...dok se ne usaltam :Smile: 
PS. Posebno pozdravljam Cranky koju sam upoznala preko jednog drugog foruma i koja mi je zaista puno pomogla sa svime sto me je mucilo u vezi postukpa :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*LilyoftheValley* dobrodošla! Uh, koji nick, morat ćemo ti ga nekako skratit...
Bravo za start! Tu smo, pitaj šta god te zanima...ali, ako ti je Cranky bila mentor, ti sigurno više nemaš pitanja  :Laughing:

----------


## innu

> *LilyoftheValley* dobrodošla! Uh, koji nick, morat ćemo ti ga nekako skratit...
> Bravo za start! Tu smo, pitaj šta god te zanima...ali, ako ti je Cranky bila mentor, ti sigurno više nemaš pitanja


potpis!!!!
dobrodošla!

----------


## cranky

> PS. Posebno pozdravljam Cranky koju sam upoznala preko jednog drugog foruma i koja mi je zaista puno pomogla sa svime sto me je mucilo u vezi postukpa


Dobro došla *LOTV*  :Wink:  znači krenulo je  :Klap:  



> ali, ako ti je Cranky bila mentor, ti sigurno više nemaš pitanja


 :Heart:  
(kako da shvatim ovog što krepava od smijeha na kraju rečenice???? ha?  :Kiss:  )

----------


## tigrical

Draga, to znači da sve znaš i da skoro nije imala potrebu uključiti se na forum. Pusa bebi Sari!

----------


## cranky

> Draga, to znači da sve znaš i da skoro nije imala potrebu uključiti se na forum. Pusa bebi Sari!


 :Heart:  I još kad mene krene priča  :Laughing: 
Puse od nas dvije  :Kiss:

----------


## sali

*LilyoftheValley* dobrodošla 

Ja sam danas obavila prvi ultrazvuk. Za sada 3 veća i jedan manji folikul, ultrazvuk ponovo u nedjelju.

puse svima  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Sali  :Heart:  sretno i nek tako dobro i nastavi vibr vibr  :Yes:

----------


## dani82

*LilyoftheValley* dobrodošla!!
*Sali* sretno, da bude čim više lijepih folikulića i lijepih js-a!

----------


## tigrical

> Sali  sretno i nek tako dobro i nastavi vibr vibr


Sve je rečeno!

----------


## barbyRI

cure hvala na cestitkama! da,rodila sam 17.1,dosli kuci na moj rockas 20.1 kud ces lijepseg poklona,ovo mi je najljepsi rođendan bio u zivotu iako ga nisam stigla bas proslavit,jedino me brdo cvijeca docekalo doma kad sam dosla....i torta naravno :Smile: 
nisam do danas imala net,odnosno laptop mi se pokvario tako da nisam prije mogla ni javit.
svima vama tu od srca zelim da postanete mame uskoro jel stvarno nema lijepseg osjecaja od toga,iako porod nije lak i namucis se vraski ali isplati se :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitam još jednom!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Huljica

Čestitam BarbyRI!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

hvala cure!

----------


## maza975

bok cure,

evo nakon pauze, danas sam se naručila kod novog dr V za dogovor za IVF, vidjet ćemo što kaže u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Aurora*

*maza957* super! Zar si vec u ponedjeljak dobila termin za razgovor? Pa to je brzo! Ja planiram ici sutra se naruciti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dosta nam brzo ide u KBC Ri, a dr je super...vidjet ćete cure, ja sam se jako jako pozitivno iznenadila  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

evo stigla m 7.2. prva folikulometrija.............svima dragim curaamaaaaaa sretnooooo....

----------


## visibaba

> Ja planiram ici sutra se naruciti.


 oooo, sto ja to citam!!! :Very Happy: 
jes draga, bravo za akciju! ova vijest me jako razveselila!

----------


## maza975

I meni se čini da ide brzo, mogla sam čak birati da li ću doći ovu srijedu (sutra) ali da će biti guzva, jer da je dosta cura naručeno , pa da ne čekam previše ipak sam se odlučila za drugi tjedan. Nadam se da će nam krenuti

----------


## tigrical

> evo stigla m 7.2. prva folikulometrija.............svima dragim curaamaaaaaa sretnooooo....


Bravo!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*vita22* bravo za akciju koja je tek započela, šaljem ti puno puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## diabolica

> evo stigla m 7.2. prva folikulometrija.............svima dragim curaamaaaaaa sretnooooo....


 
Sretnooooooooooo!

----------


## Aurora*

Da prijavim da sam bila i narucila se.  :Smile: 

Ja sam dobila termin dva tjedna od narudzbe, sto znaci da nije bilo tako brzo kao sto je islo npr. kod *maze957*, ali i to mi se cini dovoljno brzo pa se ne bih zalila. 

Primjetila sam da je cura koja se narucivala nakon mene dobila termin par dana prije nego ja, a znam takodjer da je netko posla faxom uputnicu dan prije nego sto sam ja bila tamo pa su ga narucili par dana kasnije... U glavnom, kod narucivanja uzimaju u obzir datum zadnje menstruacije pa valjda prema tome odredjuju konzultacije koji dan ranije ili kasnije.  :Wink: 

A ono sto me jako iznenadilo kao novost na Humanoj je,

prvo, u 11h kada sam dosla u cekaoni nije bilo zive duse, nigdje jednog pacijenta, sestre, doktora nikoga!  :Shock: 

i 

drugo, na vratima stoji obavijest o radnom vremenu gdje izmedju ostalog pise:

*PAUZA 11h-11:30h*  :Shock: 

Stariji pacijenti ce znati kakav je kaos uvijek vladao na Humanoj i koja guzva je uvijek bila pa ce razumjeti moju nevjericu nad zatecenim stanjem. Nadam se da ovo znaci samo to da je netko uveo malo reda tamo i da ce s takvom novom organizacijom svima biti bolje, i sestrama i doktorima i, naravno, nama na prvom mjestu.  :Smile: 

A za informaciju da napisem jos i to da se po novom *narucuje od 12-14h*. Da ne bi netko poput mene dosao tamo u 11h pa morao cekati do 12h ili se vratio neobavljena posla i morao dolaziti jos jednom drugi put...

----------


## tiki_a

> oooo, sto ja to citam!!!
> jes draga, bravo za akciju! ova vijest me jako razveselila!


Još je neke razveselila  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Aurora** to si ti valjda potrefila baš takav dan... vjeruj mi da i dalje vlada ludnica od kad počnu folikulometrije. 11 i je neko vrijeme kada se sve malo stiša osim ako nema puno punkcija i transfera taj dan.

----------


## tigrical

> *Aurora** to si ti valjda potrefila baš takav dan... vjeruj mi da i dalje vlada ludnica od kad počnu folikulometrije. 11 i je neko vrijeme kada se sve malo stiša osim ako nema puno punkcija i transfera taj dan.


Da, i meni se čini, tamo je najveća gužva rano ujutro od 07,00 pa dok se ne obave folikulometrije, punkcije, transferi, kasnije laganini.

----------


## lucija83

Svim curama ovdje želim svu sreću i da što prije budete trušaste!!! Aurora* draga bravo za start!!

----------


## Aurora*

*lucija83* a sto je s tobom? Kada si ti ponovo u postupku?

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora** to si ti valjda potrefila baš takav dan... vjeruj mi da i dalje vlada ludnica od kad počnu folikulometrije. 11 i je neko vrijeme kada se sve malo stiša osim ako nema puno punkcija i transfera taj dan.


Ja sam se bas ponadala da su se stvari organizacijski promjenile na bolje...

----------


## lucija83

> *lucija83* a sto je s tobom? Kada si ti ponovo u postupku?


Ja sam u fazi skidanja kila a kako mi se čini da ce to malo duže potrajati mislim da necemo tako skoro u postupak budemo vidjeli.

----------


## dorina199

heloo :Wink: 
ja sam nova na ovom forumu, iza mene 5 inseminacija, 1 prirodni ivf neuspjeli, također jedan stimulirani ivf i sada trenutno u fazi čekanja za 3 mj. za još jedan ivf.
sve pretrage napravljene, hsg u redu, laparaskopija u redu, mm kako kad, do zadnjeg puta oliga... a zadnji put normozospermia. ne predajem se, nastavljam borbu.

----------


## tigrical

> heloo
> ja sam nova na ovom forumu, iza mene 5 inseminacija, 1 prirodni ivf neuspjeli, također jedan stimulirani ivf i sada trenutno u fazi čekanja za 3 mj. za još jedan ivf.
> sve pretrage napravljene, hsg u redu, laparaskopija u redu, mm kako kad, do zadnjeg puta oliga... a zadnji put normozospermia. ne predajem se, nastavljam borbu.


Dobrodošla!

----------


## dorina199

hvala!!!

----------


## dorina199

jučer sam bila kod svoje drage prijateljice koja mi je pomogla oko ovog svega i uputila me da ne ostanem previše zatečena i radujem se s njom, nakon 17 ivf čeka curicu i to još dva tjedna do termina a možda i ranije. želim reći da nada umire posljednja a je sretna kao malo djete kad mi dr. da novi termin i da krećem ponovo. zaboravim na sve ono što me čeka ili dobro ili loše samo mislim da još ovaj put. ne znam kako vi sve to shvćate i da li sam ja možda u krivu?

----------


## mery0908

barbyRI,iskrene cestitke tebi,bebi i suprugu!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*dorina199* svi mi otprilike jednako razmišljamo jer imamo isti cilj. I da, nada umire posljednja, ali težak je ovo put... Super za tvoju prijateljicu! 17 IVF-ova, opa! 
Napiši nam još malo o sebi, koje ste godište ti i TM. Kod kojeg ste dr. i jeste li bili samo u Ri u postupku?

----------


## dorina199

ja 83 a mm 72 kod dr vlašića smo od početka i nadam se do kraja. bila sam na par pregleda u zg ali sve mi je to bilo malo naporno pa smo se odlučili da nam je bolje u ri, smatram da mi je tako najlakše jer kombiniram posao i sve to skupa pa mi je zg bio jako dalek. Sve je to krenulo prije 5 god kad smo odlučili da je vrijeme za zajednički život ali dok sam sve preglede obavila i ostalo prošle su već 2 god pa onda hsg pa pauza onda pokušali prirodnim putem- ništa, onda na prepuruku dr na laparaskopiju i to obavili opet pauza , i onda sam krenula na inseminacije, nakon 5 neuspješnih (dr je mislio da će uspjet) odlučila sam se za ivf. Prvi prirodni bez stim. propao odmah nisam ni došla do punkcije, onda mj. dana pauze a onda stim. klomifen a nastavak s gonalom za drugi ivf. ništa- do bete nisam ni došla. i sad čekam sve je već dogovoreno za 3 mj. za još jedan postupak ali ovaj put nešto drugačije, nisam ni zapamtila što mi je sve rekao dr. to ću usput saznat. To vam je kratka priča o meni. Da li ima još netko za postupak uskoro?

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI,iskrene cestitke tebi,bebi i suprugu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 tnx :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*dorina* dobrodošla! Ima nas puno koje čekamo termine. Na odbrojavanju je lista cura "on-go" - koje čekaju postupke, pa škicni.

----------


## staff

da se i ja javim...rodila sam djevojčicu  malu Niku
8. 12.2010. sve je prošlo u najboljem redu.  
sretno svima

----------


## tigrical

> da se i ja javim...rodila sam djevojčicu malu Niku
> 8. 12.2010. sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. 
> sretno svima


Čestitke! Pusa Niki!

----------


## dani82

*dorina* dobrodošla!!!
*staff* čestitam!!!

----------


## vita22

moja 1. folikulometrija odlično prošla imam 2 vodeća folikula (prvi put bez stimulacije)....dr.zadovoljan pa i ja ponovo čet....dole na kbc ludnica dugo nisam vidjela takvu gužvu......sretno svima Dani :Heart:  novim curama dorodošle ........kafetaruše moje pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## dani82

*vita* moja ti ćeš to meni ovaj put ekspresno odradit  :Wink:

----------


## vita22

Valjda valjda čuda se događaju ........................

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Meni je malo stekao ovaj forum pa sam skoro odustala ali evo nisam mogla odolit:D
U subotu navecer sam primila stopericu i evo me danas (ponedjeljak) doma nakon punkcije :Smile:  Btw. 11 dan ciklusa nakon dugog protokola.
Bila sam u anesteziji pa necu kukat, uglavnom dobili smo 8 jajnih stanica a i spermiogram nam se prilicno popravio :Smile: 
(od teske oligoastheno na "samo" astheno). Ipak, nadam se da ostaju pri dogovorenoj ICSI metodi jer mislim da su tako vece sanse.... 
Rekli su mi da do cetvrtka necu dobiti nikakve novosti nego da dodjem tamo oko 10 i pol ujutro pa cemo vidjeti da li ce biti transfera.....uhhhh nadam se da ce biti, da ce uspjeti dobiti dobre embrije  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

PS. Iako uglavnom ne poznajem zene s ovog podforuma, od srca cestitam svima koje su prosle ovaj tezak put i postale majke, i takodjer drzim fige svima koje cekaju ili se nalaze u postupcima kao i ja  :Smile:

----------


## lucija83

Superička Vitta sretno dalje!!

----------


## sali

Odlične vijesti Vita  :Heart: 
Dobrodošlica novim curama :Heart:

----------


## sali

> da se i ja javim...rodila sam djevojčicu  malu Niku
> 8. 12.2010. sve je prošlo u najboljem redu.  
> sretno svima


Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

innu i ti si nam se pritajila! To je neki novi trend?! Ajde više da i za tebe skačemo! 
Phiphy go girl! znaš, onaj dan kad smo se vidjele rekla sam si da te neću pitati ni pilati kako si, šta je s tobom jer uvijek na kraju neki maler izbije na površinu  :Smile:  i samo sam čekala da se oglasiš! Čestitam, draga Sretno preostalih 8mj trudnoće i na kraju čitav život s tvojim bebolinom!!!  :Heart: 
Sutra vadi betu jedna moja draga frendica (isto naša mala klinika), nije na Rodi ali znam da nas čita i da je sve jako zbunjujemo  :Razz:  pa joj želim da sutrašnji dan provede u oblacima i da joj se osmijeh više nikad ne skine sa lica!  :fige:  :Bye:

----------


## xena1

> *dino* pa to je super,5 god... bas ti od  zelim da ti ovaj put uspije pa da eskimici budu za drugi put
> *xena* mi smo 12.10. bili prvi put na konzultacijama i rekli su nam da ja napravim hormone (iako sam sve povadila,jos mi brisevi ostaju) a mm pregled urologa, e on je bio kod urologa i onda mu je on dao jos nekih pretraga da obavi, sad smo to obavili i mora se opet javiti urologu da vidimo da li mozemo natrag na mpo ili da li ce mu dati jos koje pretrage da obavi. kuis? zato sam malo nestrpljiva jer sam ful znatizeljna kako to sve ide u postupku, i ono da malo meni zavibrirate...


hej draga.
znam kako ti je.isto je bilo i meni.ushićenost,neznanje,nestrpljivost a stalno trebaju neki nalazi.kod nas je to sve išlo malo brže nego što ide kod vas jer mm nije trebao nalaze urologa samo markere i spermiogram koji je napravio na svoju ruku u puli,e da i krvnu grupu i rh.
no dobro,nadajmo se da nećete više trebati nalaza nego da ćeš brzo dobiti(ponekad je čekamo kao ozebo sunce,a kad netreba doći čupamo kosu :gaah: ).
e kad dobiješ onda ćeš lijepo zvati  i reći ima kad si dobila pa ćeš prvi dan ići na folikulometriju tj.počinje se od 8-og dana ciklusa.onda ideš svaki drugi dan na pračenje kako se folikuli razvijaju i endometrij raste.
samo mi reci prvo jel ti radila hsg(propuhivanje jajnika ) ili je to ok i šta ćete prvo inseminacije ili odmah ivf?
koliko dugo pokušavate?
a vibrat ćemo ti cijelo vrijeme.pa zato smo tu,da jedna drugoj budemo podrška.bude lakše.barem malo.vjeruj mi... :Laughing:

----------


## xena1

> xena pa to je super ako bez ikakve terapije dobiješ 1,2 folikula ja sam mislila da si ti na klomifenu bila..
> Phiphy pa ne mogu vjerovati, čestitam to si sad bila u postupku?


pa zasad je tako.ama baš ništa nisam pila.ali mi nije jasno...zašto neće....

kameleon,a kako si nam ti? što se zbiva?

----------


## jejja

*phiphy* cestitam  :Very Happy: 
*vatra* draga, ajde da i ti krenes jer tocno znam koliko si nestrpljiva, dijelim s tobom iscekivanje svega toga, zato nek urolog stane s pretragama da se bacite u baby making  :Love:  ... iduci tjedan mi je HSG nadam se da ce to biti ok...
ostalim curkama sretno u postupcima, one koje cekaju betu (ako ih ima) neka bude veeeelika i neka se sve mrvice cvrsto drze za svoje mamice..

----------


## mravak

*Phiphy* čestitam na pozamašnoj beti !!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

*xena* ma rekao mi je da slijedeci put kad dodjemo ce mi raditi hsg, i da cemo se dogovoriti sta i kako dalje.. to znaci jos malo cekanja,ali dobro... mi cemo na ivf jer u potpisu ti pise dg mm,sto znaci da su mu nasli samo 5 spermija i to nakon centrifuge...e i onda kad idemo na konzultacije mm ce napraviti i sgram pa cemo i to vidjeti...na bebici radimo cca.2 godine..  :Kiss: 
tako je *jejja*!!!! dosta je bilo... idemo radit nesto korisno..  :Laughing: 
e i vas dvije bi mogle doci na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77151-O...28-by-sarazg33 da se i tamo druzimo... puse!! mislim...mogu i ostale naravno... ;-*

----------


## Argente

phiphy, legendo  :Very Happy: 
ajmo nove: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77213-Rije%C4%8Danke-kava!!!

----------


## innu

[QUOTE=Snekica;2281079]innu i ti si nam se pritajila! To je neki novi trend?! Ajde više da i za tebe skačemo!
Reko da probam tako kad drukčije neće  :Wink: 
Stižeš na kavicu? 
Cure, pridružite se, neće vam biti žao!

----------


## Snekica

Ne, imamo svoju  :Razz:

----------


## butterfly101

o Bože *phyphi*,čestitam od srca...ma kako si izdržala,to mi nije jasno, kako si uspjela ne javit, često sam te se sjetila,i pitala se sta je s tobom...,ma predivno iznenadjenje...čuvaj se i kad postanes svega svjesna želim ti da ti trudnoća bude do kraja predivna i da uživas u blaženom stanju...sretno draga!!!!!
Ne mogu vjerovat kako si se išuljala..... :Wink:

----------


## suzy.s

> Ne, imamo svoju


Pozdrav cure! evo i mene.Danas mi je 15dc u prirodnom ciklusu a folikul se još nije izdvojio pa čekamo srijedu da vidimo dalje..... kaže dr.da ako ne bude ništa do 20dc da odustajemo! dali vam se kad to desilo i dali se to računa u postupak??????? pliz odgovor ako neko to zna!!*pnyphi  od srca sve naj.**dino84 i tebi čestitke i sve najjjjjjjj!!!*

----------


## Bubamara 87

Suzy s meni je na prosloj folikulometriji 28 dan bila ovulacija. Vodeci folikul se pojavio oko 20-tog dana. Ja sam na tempiranim odnosima pa nezz to za postupak  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*suzi s*  na žalost meni se to dogodilo dva puta. prvi put kada sam bila u postupku sa decapeptilom moji folikul se pretvorio u folikularnu cistu, znači nije puknuo i morala sam odgodit postupak nakon 8 dana bockanja, bio je predvidjen dugi protokol. drugi put mi se desilo kad sam bila u sekundarnom.

----------


## phiphy

Hvala vam, cure, svima na čestitakama!!! Sad treba dočekati ultrazvuk  :Coffee:  ...
*Sneki*, mudro zboriš, samo su dva moguća ishoda  :Smile:  .

----------


## Snekica

Mi imamo samo dva folikula, loša reakcija, neznam... vidjeti ćemo... u čet opet fm

----------


## phiphy

Sneki, ma to je V. krivo gledao  :Laughing: . Držim fige da se do četvrtka pojave još barem par komada!

----------


## jejja

Evo i mene nakon HSG... takvu bol ne zelim nikome, mucnina, nesvjestica, u jednu ruku me bilo sram i htjela sam izdrzati do kraja ali eto... Zbog uzasnih bolova i ''vracanja'' klipa odustaje se od pretrage- nije dokazana prohodnost, mozda je grc u pitanju jer na UZ ne vide fizicku prepreku, uspjeli su ustrcati samo 6 ml i onda je stalo... Ostaje laparo kao opcija ali za sad ju necemo raditi... Sad na Duphaston da regulira cikluse, onda Klomifen a u 1.2013 IVF, odustali od AIH ...

----------


## Snekica

jejja  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

> o Bože *phyphi*,čestitam od srca...ma kako si izdržala,to mi nije jasno, kako si uspjela ne javit, često sam te se sjetila,i pitala se sta je s tobom...,ma predivno iznenadjenje...čuvaj se i kad postanes svega svjesna želim ti da ti trudnoća bude do kraja predivna i da uživas u blaženom stanju...sretno draga!!!!!
> Ne mogu vjerovat kako si se išuljala.....


Hvala ti, butterfly  :Smile:  ! Ma nije uopće bilo teško ne dolaziti na Rodu - jednostavno sam osjetila da se moram malo maknuti, ne čitati svakodnevno o tuđim, češće tužnim, nego sretnim pričama i dodatno se opterećivati i razmišljati o svemu. Kako mi je i prošla m. dosta kasnila, naravno da sam se i tada nadala i nakon toga mi je zaista pasalo da se povučem, poližem rane i pokušam naći mir za dalje. A u mir se Roda prošli mjesec nije uklopila  :Smile:  . Tako da ništa nije bilo na silu, sve po feelingu  :Smile:  .

----------


## vatra86

*jejja*  :Shock:  ne mogu vjerovati.. bas mi je zao... ali ajde ima nade, nesto se pokrece.~~~~~~ da ivf dude uspjesan
*sneki* pa valjda ce bit ok i s dvije,ako se jos koja ne pojavi... snazna si ti,mozes ti to!!! ~~~~~ da bude uspjeha ovaj put!
e sad malo o meni  :Grin:  nama je urolog preporucio biopsiju testisa. da li znate da li se to radi u rijeci? i jeli netko od vasih muzeva bio pa da mi napise iskustvo... hvala!
pusa svima i drzite mi se!!!

----------


## jejja

Vatra mislim da u KBC RI to rade, zvrcni telefonom humanu sutra pa ce ti znat tocno reci.. Nadam se da ce ti se javiti netko ko je to prosao, ne zvuci mi bas ugodno , grlim puno

----------


## vatra86

hvala *jejja* i ja tebe  :Love:  bas smo se uvalile,a?  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

E ovako,zvala sam humanu i rekli da to ne rade,pa sam zvala urologiju i kazu da je taj zahvat vrlo rijedak kod njih. Pa bi bila zahvalna da mi se netko javi tko je to prosao i gdje je radio biopsiju.. Bas sam neka sav u nedoumici. Ima parova sa istom dg pa nisu to morali raditi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja znam da se radi u Sloveniji znam neke koji su tamo radili, a probaj zvati VV i Petrovu oni su najjači naši centri bar što se tiče obrade muškog djela.
Vatra vjerojatno puno ovisi i o stupnju dijagnoze oni to nama prezentiraju kao tešku i laku npr.oligoozospermiju i sa lakšim oblikom moguće je raditi AIH a sa težim oblikom moraju raditi ICSI

----------


## vatra86

Ma odlucili smo napravit jos jedan sgram i konzultacije prije invazivnih zahvata. Moram objasnit dr.M neke stvari  :Laughing:  a onda ce me hitit iz ordinacije...  :Laughing:   hvala mimi!!! Pusa

----------


## suzy.s

evo i mene! nešto se pokrenulo pa u petak opet F. DAdanas mi nije spominjao odustajanje pa se nadam da će biti OK

----------


## vatra86

meni je i gin rekao da se biopsija radi kao zadnja...tako da cemo mi ipak jos pitati na mpo o tome.. e i briseve sam danas napravila, pa cemo biti spremni za postupak, pa sta bude bude.... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~ da nas netko razveseli, mozda *dino* ??

----------


## Snekica

suzi imaš pp

----------


## dino84

vatra, mislim da vas ipak neću razveseliti  :Sad:  Jutros sam radila test i negativan je, pa sam išla vaditi betu da mogu prekinuti s utrićima i ona je 8.8. Ponovit ću u ponedjeljak, ali ne nadam se ničemu jer mislim da je preniska za 9dnt blastice. Raspoloženje mi je kao i ovo vrijeme vani. Bilo mi je puno lakše kada sam prošli put vidjela 0 na nalazu.

----------


## suzy.s

dino84 samo hrabro!!! :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: .... MOŽDA SVE NA KRAJU BUDE *OK*

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino nažalost mislim da se kod tebe ipak radi o biokemijskoj t. :Love:

----------


## vatra86

*dino* ma i ja cu ti jos drzati  :fige: ... hug veeliki!!

----------


## kameleon

dino  :Love:  drži se!!
snekica, sretno!!  :fige:  :fige:  za oba!! da budu dobitni!!

----------


## butterfly101

*dino*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Mali Mimi

jel netko zna do kad dr. Vlašić radi, tj. hoće li imati godišnji sad za praznike?

----------


## Snekica

Eh, to si me trebala sinoć pitati da ga odmah ujutro pitam  :Razz:  
U ponedjeljak imam punkciju! Vidjeti ćemo šta se do izdogađalo unutra!

----------


## olivera

dr.V.će ići na go od ako se dobro sjećam badnjaka do iza nove g.. znma to jer sam ga pitala za sebe nešto  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Sneki  :fige:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> dr.V.će ići na go od ako se dobro sjećam badnjaka do iza nove g.. znma to jer sam ga pitala za sebe nešto


Hm a hoće li netko drugi onda preuzeti pacijente ako se baš potrefe ti dani?

----------


## thinkpink

drage moje sve cure i stare i nove....vi koje ste upravo trudne i vi koje ćete vrlo brzo biti....vi sretne i nesretne 
.
da se konačno javimo moj mali sin i ja. nakon teške trudnoće i kompliciranog poroda moja sreća od sreće veća ima 4 i pol mjeseca, igra se po cijele dane, fino spava i puno se smije.

došla sam vam samo poželjeti sve ove emocije koje ja upravo prolazim....iako negdje duboko u srcu svako jutro kada se probudim pitam se da li je ovo malo čudo uistinu naše i stvarno tu ili sam samo lijepo sanjala.

svih vas znanih i neznanih jako često se sjetim i stvarno vam svim srcem želim sve ovo što sada imamo.

posebno lijepe želje idu forumašici Maloj Mimi....draga mora doći i tvoj red!

za poticaj i nadu svima, u ova 4 i pol mjeseca nakon mog poroda još 5 predivnih ivf ri beba je došlo na svijet /njihove mame su moje prijateljice/. samo ne odustajte! ljubim vas sve!

----------


## phiphy

> Hm a hoće li netko drugi onda preuzeti pacijente ako se baš potrefe ti dani?


Mala Mimi, nema postupaka u tom periodu, nešto kao 8. mjesec  :Sad:  ...

----------


## vita22

*Snekice * da bude super punkcija...............

----------


## lasta

Snekice  :fige:  ....mislimo na tebe

----------


## Inesz

> Snekice  ....mislimo na tebe


i mi...  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*sneki* stisni zube.... pretpostavljam da si o ovim trenucima na punkciji... ~~~~~~za predivne stanice

----------


## Inesz

ja se nadam da Snekica neće morat stiskat zube i da je dobila anesteziju.~~~~


nadam se da ni jedna cura pri kirurškom zahvatu koji se zove aspiracija folikula neće morati stiskati zube i da će mogućnost odgovarajućeg obezboljenja postojati svugdje i svakoj na izbor.

----------


## vatra86

bas sam pomislila na sneki,da vidim kako je prosla...i ja drzim  :fige:

----------


## dino84

Kod mene se ipak radilo o biokemijskoj t.  Zvala sam humanu, 14. idem na konzultacije da se dogovorimo s dr kada ćemo po naše pingvinčiće.

Snekica,  :fige:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> drage moje sve cure i stare i nove....vi koje ste upravo trudne i vi koje ćete vrlo brzo biti....vi sretne i nesretne 
> .
> da se konačno javimo moj mali sin i ja. nakon teške trudnoće i kompliciranog poroda moja sreća od sreće veća ima 4 i pol mjeseca, igra se po cijele dane, fino spava i puno se smije.
> 
> došla sam vam samo poželjeti sve ove emocije koje ja upravo prolazim....iako negdje duboko u srcu svako jutro kada se probudim pitam se da li je ovo malo čudo uistinu naše i stvarno tu ili sam samo lijepo sanjala.
> 
> svih vas znanih i neznanih jako često se sjetim i stvarno vam svim srcem želim sve ovo što sada imamo.
> 
> posebno lijepe želje idu forumašici Maloj Mimi....draga mora doći i tvoj red!
> ...


thinkpink draga hvala ti  i nek si se konačno i ti javila ovdje s novostima
Snekica nam valjda odmara pa će nam se javiti valjda uskoror draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje jajčeke i tulum u labu

----------


## suzy.s

Bok cure!!    Evo i mene.... Nažalost ništa . Punkcija obavljena ali prazan folikul tako da više sreće u 2/13 u stimuliranom postupku!

----------


## Snekica

thinkpink, mah mah! Pusa tvom bebaču, tebi i TM! To je san svih nas ovdje, pa i muke koje si nažalost prošla. Sad je sve iza tebe, a tvoja bebica guguće u tvom naručju! Sretno!
suzy.s žao mi je, to je cijena prirodnjaka, nikad neznaš šta će biti.  :Love: 
dino84, bemu miša, žao mi je! Mada, dobar je to znak, s pingvinićima će biti bingo, sigurna sam!
Ok, dosta o vama, sad malo o meni :alexis: 
Mi smo s početna 2 folikula dogurali do punkcije i čak 6 js! E sad, jel su one zrele i ne, to je pitanje za biologe, a ja živim u rozoj boji i čekam četvrtak da mi kažu za transfer. Prvi put sam dočekala da mi doc kaže da možda bude ET u subotu. Jel me samo tješio ili ne, ostaje misterij, ali zvuči obečavajuće.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Snekica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Suzy zao mi je, bit ce sretan taj 2/13

----------


## vita22

*Snekice* nismo ni sumnjali u dobar rezultat   :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Suzy*, hrabro dalje!
*Snekice* bravo!!!!

----------


## vatra86

*thinkpink* ja te ne poznajem,ali ti zelim cestitati na bebacu 
*dino* bas mi je zao, saljem veeeeliki hug
*susy* i tebi vellikiii hug, i ~~~~~ za slijedeci da bude dobitan
*sneki* lipa moja znala sam da ce ovog puta biti dobrih vijesti, samo nek se sad tako nastavi i da za 9 mj i ti drzis svog smotuljka  :Kiss: 

evo s obzirom da cemo pricekati s biopsijom testisa, jer bismo prije obavili jos jedan sgram i da se konzultiramo s nasim mpo dr., mozda grijesim sto idemo ali se nadam da covjek nesto zna i da ce nam dati pravi savjet prije te biopsije... pusa svima!!!

----------


## suzy.s

*SNEKICA*   DRŽIM  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  SVE ĆE BITI OK!!!

----------


## butterfly101

*suzy.s i dino* žao mi je, ali samo uporno i hrabro naprijed

----------


## butterfly101

*sneki* sve se ovoga puta nekako kreće u dobrom smjeru....vjerujem u transfer sa super embrijima, držim ti fige. pusa

----------


## Snekica

hvala!!! I ja se nadam nečem dobrom!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Thinkpink* divno, uživaj. Sve je sjelo na svoje, uvijek sjedne sve kako treba.

*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  Ovo mora na dobro, mora!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Sneki  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## loks

*Snekica*  :Very Happy:  nema to veze sa nikakvom utjehom doktora, vjeruj da nije radi toga rekao. a ta subota bit će dobitna, ima u njoj neki znak. kad prođe i kad javiš pozitivnu betu ću ti reć zašto!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

E da, z iskustva subota je dobitna. 
Loks - grlim tebe i malenoga  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

*sumskovoce*  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

A ja u subotu imam 2 pira!!!  :gaah:  Pitanje je sad - otkazati ET ili pireve?  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki  :Laughing:  pa kakva su to pitanja

----------


## Snekica

Pa moram malo podignuti atmosferu na forumu  :Razz: 
Nego, često te čitam ovdje zadnje vrijeme, da nam se ne spremaš na nešto novo?! Npr. na 3.?!

----------


## vatra86

Sneki- sta si odlucila.za subotu et ili pireve?  :Laughing: 
Jesi zvala da vidis kakvo je stanje s mrvicama?

----------


## lasta

> A ja u subotu imam 2 pira!!!  Pitanje je sad - otkazati ET ili pireve?


odgodi sve i dođi kod nas na roštilj  :Razz:

----------


## phiphy

Suborke moje, prijavljujem  :Heart:  !!! Ludnica! Bila sam toliko napeta i nervozna da mi je cijeli pregled u magli tako da bih sad opet, kad sam se malo sabrala, na uzv da malo bolje pogledam što se ima za pogledati  :Smile:  . Pregled mi nije puno pomogao da se počnem smatrati trudnicom, ali valjda će to pomalo sve sjesti na svoje mjesto. 

*Sneki*, pa ima li se tu šta birati? Ujutro na transfer, a onda laganini na oba pira  :Very Happy: . *Vulkan* je uspjela kad joj je bila živa frka oko organizicaije godišnjice, ako se dobro sjećam  :Smile:  . Usmjerila sam par vibrica prema labu za tvoje embrijiće dok sam bila u pordumu!

----------


## Snekica

A ludice moje!!! Sad još i roštilj?! Čekam sutra pa ću više znati...
*vatra86* u Ri ne možeš zvati tako sam osuđena čekati sutra  :Cool: 
phiphy ajde sad cool i čekaj slijedeći! Jeste čuli srce? Možda si napisala ali sam danas teška zbunjola  :Embarassed:

----------


## vita22

*Phiphy* bravo za  :Heart:  sad možeš uživat....*Snekica* pa Božić je mora biti pozitivno

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Pa moram malo podignuti atmosferu na forumu 
> Nego, često te čitam ovdje zadnje vrijeme, da nam se ne spremaš na nešto novo?! Npr. na 3.?!


Moja, ča si pala s mendule?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jedva preživljavam ovako, a kamoli da dobijemo još pojačanje. Nostalgija me hvata, skoro prvi rođendan, pa se vrti film u natrag, na postupak, čekanja, UZV, sve redom kako se izdogađalo. A vedar je topic, sami uspjesi u Rijeci. Sad ćemo i tebi skakati, još samo malo :grli: 

*Phiphy* čestitam draga, nisam znala za betu, ali srčeko je  :Zaljubljen:  Neka ti je školski do kraja!

----------


## tigrical

phiphy :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

vita22  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Phiphy cestitam <3

----------


## jejja

*Phiphy*   :Very Happy:  
*Vatra* draga, dodatni Sgram nikako ne mozes smatrati da grijesite.. jos jedno misljenje ne moze biti nista lose. a na biopsiju se moze uvijek, po meni je pametno jos jednom napraviti pretragu.. i da znas da ti drzim najvece figetine da bude bolji nego prethodni..
*Sneki* cekamo to sutra skupa s tobom da nam javis super vijesti :D

----------


## vulkan

Phipy čestitam,ja i nakon 11 tj.još nisam svjesna tek kad se nađeš na uzv onda se osvjestiš... :Yes: 
Sneki sutra transfer i onda na oba tuluma i ima da plešeš do jutra tako da se odmah pripreme što ih čeka u životu,he,he sretno još jednom...
Thinkipink čestitam!
Šumskica pozdrav svima trima!!!

----------


## Argente

phiphy  :Shock:  pa ja sam ovo skoro preskočila! Sad mogu čestitke, jel' da? PA DRAGA MOJA ČESTITAAAAAAM!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Šta je Sneki donio Sv. Nikola???

----------


## phiphy

Hvala vam, koke, svima  :Smile:  . 
*Sneki*, ja nisam ništa čula, ali bila sam neubrojiva pa tko zna  :Smile:  . Zezam se malo, nije bilo zvuka, ali sam se toliko skoncentrirala da vidim tu treperavu točkicu koju su svi u ambulanti vidjeli iz prve osim mene da je sve moguće  :Laughing:  .
*Vulkan*, drago mi je čuti da i tebi u 11. tjednu nije još sve baš 100% jasno  :Smile:  .
*Argente*, HVALA!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vulkan - pa kud već 11. tjedan?!?! Si dobro sada? Stigla kući?

----------


## vulkan

Šumskica ide vrijeme,ide...sad sam super više manje ali bilo mi je za plakati po cijele dane,ali več zaboravila samo da je bebica dobro!!!
Sneki javi se,javi se....

----------


## Snekica

> Šta je Sneki donio Sv. Nikola???


Od svih silnih 6 js donio je 2 trostanična malca. Bilo bi bolje da su več 8-st ili moruleali šta sad?!   :Smile:  Tu su, naši su, nedam ih nikome i baš me briga  :Razz:  Sad pićim u horizontalu. 
E da, ß je na Badnjak!

----------


## jejja

*Snekica* ima da ti Badnjak bude najbolji na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

*Snekice* ma ako nije beta za badnjak pozitivna onda....za tvoja dva malca.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

vita šta je s tobom?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki dobro da si se javila, ajde navijamo za te malce

----------


## vita22

Šta je s Vitom sutra vadim betuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....

----------


## dani82

*Snekica* sretno!!
*Vita* za betu do nebaaaa!!!!!  :Heart: 
Naravno puno srce i svim ostalim forumašicama!!

----------


## vita22

*Dani82*

----------


## mravak

Snekica  :Zaljubljen: !!
Vita za betu !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Draga uvjerena sam da će biti velika!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> Sneki dobro da si se javila, ajde navijamo za te malce


Sneki jučer imala frku s telefonom, pa se javila kad je stigla doma  :Razz:

----------


## mayica01

Vita22.... :Heart: ... sretnooo....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vita i Mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za veliku betu!
Snekice - Bravo za mališane u buši. Naši su da, to su baš oni dugo čekani  :Kiss:

----------


## phiphy

*Vita22*, vadiš 'riječku' betu, 21 dnt?  :Very Happy:  

*Vulkan*, što je bilo, mučnine?

*Sneki*, najbolje im je kod tebe u bušonji, tek sad će procvjetati!

----------


## vulkan

Sneki opusti se i uživaj to je to i nema ti druge!!!!
Vita sretno za danas ,ako je suditi po RI betama ti nam se pridružuješ,he,he..
Phipy da,da cijelodnevne mučnine i povra....uf kad se sjetim,sad se malo smirilo...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vulkan - gotovo je s mučninama, možda će te malo mučit još tjedan dana, ali ne bi smjelo duže. Ležiš ili švrljaš okolo? 
Vita - s nestrpljenjem čekamo novosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

evo  moja betica 19dnt 332 malo sramezliva ali dr kaze da je ok uzv 20.12.

----------


## phiphy

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo, vita22! Moja frendica je imala malo preko 600 21 dnt i evo, za 2 mjeseca će roditi!

----------


## Inesz

> evo  moja betica 19dnt 332 malo sramezliva ali dr kaze da je ok uzv 20.12.


moja je bila 19dpt 243, i eto puže po kući...  :Smile: 

je li to prva beta?

----------


## cranky

Viiiiitaaaaa22  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Vitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa YES!!!

Znam da ne smijemo skakat i vibrat ovdje, ali ovo je s guštom!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vita*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Čestitam! Super je beta!!!

----------


## vatra86

*Phiphy i Vita* ČESTITAM VAM OD SRCA!!!! kako volim ovakve vijesti i to jos riječke...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  :Laughing: 
*Sneki* moram i tu jos malo ~~~~~~~~
*Jejja* hvala draga... sve sam ja isplanirala.. hahahahahah... pa kad me opet nesto ošamari... 
cure svima jos malo ~~~~~~~ da bude jos + !!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam našoj najnovijoj trudnici na ovom PDF-u!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vulkan

I ja se pridružujem čestitanju,bravo,bravo i glavu gore,bit če sve ok!!!
Šumskica do sada sam bila zatvorena u kući-relacija kauč-wc školjka,a od sada ču nadoknaditi ova 2 mjeseca,javi se kad ste u šetnji i kad bude naravno lijepo vrijeme!!!

----------


## dani82

Vita draga moja, sve znaš, neka bude školski do kraja!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

vita predivno! To te ja pitam! Čestitam još jednoj Riječkoj trudnici! Nek ti trudnoća bude mirna i lagana, da poželiš čim prije po seku ili bracu! Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## innu

> vita predivno! To te ja pitam! Čestitam još jednoj Riječkoj trudnici! Nek ti trudnoća bude mirna i lagana, da poželiš čim prije po seku ili bracu! Sretno!


Sve je rečenO, ja samo potpisujem i još malo :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Phiphy i Vita, čestitke !!!!
Sneki, mora bit ovaj put !!!

----------


## magi7

evo pratim Vas,
vita čestitam od srca, snekica vibram do neba da uspije
pusa svima :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Drage moje hvala vam puno nisam zamišljala da ću ja ovo uskoro doživit nakon 5 godina .......ali  isplatilo se drage moje najdraže Riječanke volim vas jako puno punooooo...........*Inesz i Phiphy* hvalaaa puno olakšale ste mi ovaj dan.......... :Kiss:    svima pogotovo onima koje još čekaju svoju srečicu..........

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure jel ima tko da je morao jutros na folik. ili nešto, ja trebala doći pa otkazala zbog snijega baš nas je iznenadio

----------


## mayica01

vita22.. od <3 ti cestitam...uzivaj.. :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

vita 22 koje veselje!!! čestitam!!!
snekice čuvaj mrve do božića da bude beta do neba!!!  :Very Happy: 
phiphy čestitam na  :Heart:  i sretno dalje!! 
koliko lijepih vjesti, predivno!!  :Love: 
pozdravi i svim ostalim hrabricama i čekalicama  :Love: !!

----------


## Argente

vita22  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam!!

----------


## vita22

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mayica01

dali koja od vas koristi Crinone gel umjesto utrogestana? ja sam uzasno napuhana od ET pa sad ne znam dali moze biti od toga,jer u nuspojavama uopce ne pise napuhanost vec samo pospanost..

----------


## mravak

*mayica01*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~da je napuhanost od hormona trudnoće !!!!!!!!!  :Yes:

----------


## butterfly101

ajme cure drage pa ovdje ima puno zimiskih radosti...neznam od kuda da počnem

*sneki* navijam da se mrve čvrsto uguraju i griju u tvom toplom bušeku pa neka ti stvarno ovaj Božić bude u najlijepšem siječanju cijeli život .

*vita*bravo za betu....

*phyphi* draga čestitam ti za srčeko i želim lijepu trudnoću

----------


## Snekica

ja koristim Crinone. Nemam nikakvih nuspojava, kao da ne uzimam ništa. Skužila sam da s utrićima imam stalne grčeve i napuhnutost pa sam se odlučila za Crinone. Preporodila sam se!

----------


## tantolina

Cure jel zna koja koliko ima djelatnika u Ri na humanoj? Tri su doktora i 5 sestara ako se ne varam! A koliko ih je u labu?

----------


## butterfly101

Da i ja se pitam...sta ces biti djedica Bozicnjak ..  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Tantolina, koliko ja znam u labu ih je troje, tri bilogice.

----------


## vita22

4 u labu pobrojala ih na transferu...

----------


## tantolina

Hvala puno cure... Idem sutra na konzultacije pa bi im odnijela malo naseg domaceg maslinovog ulja...

----------


## vatra86

Tantolina-super ideja..i mm je rekao da im nesto odnesemo,mi idemo 27.12.

----------


## Bebica_2

Evo cure samo da vam se malo javim, pratim vas al ne pišem puno!!
Mi smo prije dva dana proslavili prvi rođendan :Smile: 

Jučer sam srela tantolinu u Rijeci, baš mi je bilo drago da smo se vidjele!!

Puse svima od nas i svima želimo šta prije ostvarite uspjeh!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala puno cure... Idem sutra na konzultacije pa bi im odnijela malo naseg domaceg maslinovog ulja...


jesi dogovorila šta, ja isto bila ujutro

----------


## sara38

Ajme Vitaaaaaa........  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam draga od srca i neka ti sve dalje bude super.... (i meni je lani sv. Nikola donio pozitivan test  :Wink: )

----------


## vita22

Hvala *Sara38* vidjela sam kako je tebi krenulo za Sv.Nikolu pa i ja poželila.......pusa tvom najljepšem avataru

----------


## phiphy

Ekipa, da li netko zna kad je V. na godišnjem u 12. i 01. mjesecu?

----------


## vita22

*Phiphy* mene je naručio 20.12. ja mislim da oni idu od božića na dalje i budu negdje do sredine 1 bar su tako svake godine neznam za ovu

----------


## phiphy

:Sad:  Ajme, tko zna kome ću dopast u ruke. Imam uputnicu za anomaly scan utz u 13. tjednu i to je točno tjedan prije sredine 1. mjeseca. Baš sam se nadala da ću se izboriti da dopadnem u ruke V., a ne tko zna kome...
Tko je još na KBC-u OK za taj pregled?

----------


## Kikica1

Vidim da se prica o godisnjem na humanoj...zna li netko do kad ce dr Smiljan raditi, da li i ona do 20.pa je nema, ili? Jos kad bi netko znao tocne datume od-do, ja zahvalna.

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki.....kakva je situacija...svaki dan te se sjetim :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Evo otpraćujem 8dnt, svaki dan kad prođe i kad mora doći slijedeći sve me više hvata  :scared: , a do sad sam bila kao  :Cool:

----------


## dino84

Evo ja sam danas obavila konzultacije. Dogovorili smo FET u 2. mjesecu. Od danas sam na duphastonima, krajem 1. mjeseca bi trebala dobiti stvari i onda od 5. do 9 dc po dva klomifena da izazovemo ovulaciju. Kaže dr. da je kod mene najveći problem što nemam ovulacije, a prošli put na klomifen nisam reagirala baš bajno. Sad mene zanima, što ako ne uspijemo izazvati ovulaciju, što onda? Danas sam baš neka  :Sad: 

Sneki, kako si nam ti? Danas je ispred mene na humanoj čekala jedna žena koja je došla javiti pozitivnu betu, uspjelo im je iz prvog puta, baš je bilo lijepo vidjeti kako su sretni.

----------


## Argente

dino84, ne znam koji je običaj ako ne uspiješ ovulirati s klomićima, možda samo s estrofemom za debljanje endometrija, ako se ne varam tako idu cure na donaciju...

----------


## Snekica

Moj postupak je završio... jednom...možda i upali...  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

:Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasta

Sneki  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## suzy.s

*snekica* baš mi je ža! :Love: HRABRO NAPRIJED........ ZNAN KAKO JE TO PROŽIVLJAVATI TOLIKO PUT ALI.....MOŽDA DRUGO LITO ZA SVE NAS BUDE DOBITNO!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Joj sneki moja...nemam rijeci...saljem ti veliki zagrljaj ...jednostavno neznam zasto to mora biti tako?! :'(

----------


## magi7

Snekice :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Vittaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!! NEK TI JE SRETNO DALJE!!!
Snekice nedaj se, samo hrabro dalje!!!!
Mah mah svima!!

----------


## jejja

Sneki zao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## vita22

*Snekice...........Lucija83* pa di si ti hvala punooooo.....

----------


## phiphy

Ajme, Snekić, baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lucija da šta je s tobom u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## loks

ajojjj Snekica jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## vita22

Drage moje umijesto srca prijavljujem missed ab u 7tt

----------


## tigrical

vita22 sve znaš :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

Sve neke lose vijesti danas.  Vita, bas mi krivo.  :Love: x

----------


## Inesz

Vita22,
žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Vita22, napisala sam ti sve na odbrojavanju! Žao mi je, draga, i sama znaš koliko!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vita22 nemaš pojma koliko mi je žao, stvarno nije fer

----------


## sali

Ajme Vita stvarno nije fer, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina70

Vita, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mayica01

vita zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## vulkan

A joj jako mi je žao Vita...šaljem ti zagrljaj
Sneki tek sad vidim...bemu miša...nova nada u novoj godini sigurna sam!!!

----------


## vatra86

*vita* sta reci.. zao mi je jako..drzi se, saljem veeeliki   :Love:

----------


## vita22

Evo sad tek stigla doma a šta je tu je već dogovorili novi postupak u 5 mj. ... sva sreća da mi je beta pala pa ne  moram na kiretažu hvala svima :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

vita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 5 mj...taman ces se oporaviti saljem jos jedan  :Love:

----------


## cranky

Ajoj Vita  :Love:  tako mi je žao i uopće ne znam šta da ti kažem  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Evo curke da se javim nakon duzeg vremena. M kasni 3 dana, testic jutros pozitivan,beta 27.12  :Smile:

----------


## giga

Evo da se i tu javim , danas bila punkcija 12 js  :Dancing Fever:  , u ponedjeljak transfer. Mislila sam da neću stignut do transfera jer je bilo govora da rade do petka , ali eto rade i na Badnjak  :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

bravo giga...
sretno dalje!

----------


## mare41

> bravo giga...
> sretno dalje!


X

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo giga 
ii sretno bubamari s betom, koju mislim da možeš slobodno i koji dan ranije ako ti je test pozitivan :Yes:

----------


## vatra86

*bubamara*  :Very Happy:  super!!! ~~~~ za veliku betu!
*giga* lijepi broj js!! sretno i ~~~~ da bude uspjesno!

----------


## Inesz

> Evo curke da se javim nakon duzeg vremena. M kasni 3 dana, testic jutros pozitivan,beta 27.12


bubamara,
sretno
 :Smile: 
je li to spontana trudnoća ili mpo? koji dan nakon transfera je beta 27?

~~~~

----------


## Bubamara 87

Evo danas vadila betu, nalaz u pon. Na utz gestacijski mjehuric sitan al se vidi  :Wink: ). Trudnoca 3tj. Ovo je bila pauza izmedju inseminacija i eto spontano doslo.  Hvala na vibricama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Evo danas vadila betu, nalaz u pon. Na utz gestacijski mjehuric sitan al se vidi ). Trudnoca 3tj. Ovo je bila pauza izmedju inseminacija i eto spontano doslo.  Hvala na vibricama.


vidiš ti to super, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Ajde giga, super, javi nam ishod!
Zapravo mi je grozna praksa nekih MPO odjela u drugim bolnicama koji ne rade vikendom, ili nedjeljom, pisalo se da je bilo i nekih propalih postupaka radi toga, preranih/prekasnih punkcija...bravo naši što niste prešli na tamnu stranu  :Smile: 

Bubamara87, čestitam!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki  :Crying or Very sad:  K vrapcu! 
Vita  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je  :Sad: 

Bubamara - čestitam ti! 
Argente - nisu u Ri na mračnoj strani, ja sam imala punkciju na veliki petak i transfer na veliki ponedjeljak. Imala bi na Uskrs da su tako stanice htjele... Svaka im čast, dobri su u svom poslu. A i kao ljudi. Njihova me ljudskost i toplina i dan danas prati u sjećanju. Pritom - šeficu odjela nisam imala priliku upoznati

----------


## nina32

Ma šefica je legenda nad legendama, baš kao i svi ostali!

----------


## mravak

vita, Snekica, zao mi je.....MORA i vama jednom zasjati sunce...samo budite uporne!

Bubamara cestitam !

giga...bravo ! Sretno dalje!

PS. Moj prirodni IVF zavrsio biokemijskom trudnocom .... šmrc

----------


## vatra86

*mravak*  :Love: 
bas se nekako zaredalo losih vijesti zbog neuspjeha... nadam se da ce nam 2013 ipak biti uspjesnija

----------


## giga

Upravo obavljen ET dva osmostanicna embria , i 6 embria zamrznuto.
 Sretan Bozic

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo giga i Sretan Božić svima vama

----------


## Argente

> bravo giga i Sretan Božić svima vama


Nemam inspiracije pa samo iksam Mimi

BTW, kad nam Humana počinje raditi, 2.1.?

----------


## vita22

Bravo Giga sretno,Argente neznam za druge ali dr.V tek 14.1.

----------


## Bubamara 87

Vita i snekica zao mi je  :Sad:  giga bravo  :Wink:  Moji nalazi gotovi beta subota 1050 danas 2364  :Smile:  po krvi 5 tj. T

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Vita i snekica zao mi je  giga bravo  Moji nalazi gotovi beta subota 1050 danas 2364  po krvi 5 tj. T


bravo Bubamara super ti je beta

----------


## olivera

Argente i drugi doktori bi trebali početi oko 14.1. a V. 100% taj dan.

----------


## Snekica

Fiumanke moje pa sretan vam Božić!  :Very Happy:  Znate i same šta vam želim za slijedeći Božić, zar ne?! Malo u zakašnjenju, ali nema veze, za lijepe želje nije nikad kasno... al sam se izvukla...  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

*sneki* is back!  :Wink: 
evo da vam i ja cestitam Božić i ovdje i da se lijepo provedete tijekom blagdana... 
samo da najavim da mi sutra ponavljamo sgram i konzultacije pa drzite fige jer sam pomalo u frci..
puse!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak :hug:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Sretan vam Bozic svima!

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje,nadam se da ste se lijepo provele za Božićne blagdane-da vas drugi Božić ispod bora dočeka najljepši poklon!!!
Kao ovaj našoj dragoj Argente-draga,čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!! bravo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Cure mm i ja bili danas na 2. sgramu iiiiiiii.... OLIGOASTHENOSPERMIAAAAAAA  :Very Happy:  mi sretni dr. sretan!!  :Laughing: 
U sijecnju moram na HSSG, a u veljaci inseminacija...
i moram reci da je nas dr.M pre pre divan...svaka mu cast... 
pozz svima i malo cu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesnu 2013 svima vama. pusaa

----------


## Argente

Ćo Fjumanke, kade ste, ča sve feštate  :Dancing Fever:  neka neka, tako treba! Dobru zabavu svima i da '13. višestruko nadmaši '12.!
vatra86 - wow, to je stvarno veliko poboljšanje ako ih ima dovoljno čak i za inseminaciju! Čestitam! Šta govori dr.M, jel još prati forum?  :Grin: 
kiki30  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Argente hvala...
dr m je zakon...ovaj put nismo pricali o forumu pa ne znam..  :Laughing: 
Malo je zatisje na ovoj temi...

----------


## Bubamara 87

Bravo vatra nek 2013 bude najsretnija  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Argente ne sjecam se da li sam ti cestitala,ako nisam...cestitam ti od <3 i nek bude skolska T.
Bubamara- hvala..

----------


## butterfly101

ciao cure drage...malo smo uspavane vidim,prepustili smo se ovim blagdanima i odmaramo, ali ovako lijepe vijesti bilo bi šteta propustit, *Argente* i *Bubamara* čestitam od srca!
Lijepo ste vi otpratile ovu godinu,nadam se da ćemo mi doćekat novu sa ovakvom srečom.
*vatra*slažem se da je *moj*  dr.M najbolji. :Grin:  :Grin: 

svima želim sve naj u novoj godini i neka se sve treseod beta....

----------


## vatra86

butterfly posudis ga malo,tu i tamo?  :Laughing: 
Moram napisati da sam kod njega dozivjela najneosjetljiviji pregled u zivotu!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## butterfly101

Slažem se sa tobom...ma ne samo pregled nego i razgovor, ma najbolji je.
samo nisam kužila ono sa forumom,nije valjda da nas čita  :lool:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Hvala butterfly! I ja tebi i svim ostalim zelim pozitivne bete i srceka mala u 2013.g.  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

*butterfly* rekao mi je da zna sta zene pisu po forumu i da se ne hvatam za svaku informaciju iako su neke korisne.. tako da... a mozda prodje tu i tamo, bas on ima vremena sve to citati..

----------


## lucija83

Argenteeeeeeeee čestitammmmmm aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa koje predivne vijestiiiiiiiiii vriištim od srećeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Lipe moje Fiumanke i Istrijanke sretno vam novo lito i zelin van puno zdravlja, srice, i poz bete i + u sto kracem roku a ostalo ce doci samo od sebe!!! pusa svima!!

----------


## vulkan

Sve najbolje od srca vam želim u Novoj godini i da vam je ova bila zadnja u dvoje :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Sve najbolje od srca vam želim u Novoj godini i da vam je ova bila zadnja u dvoje


X

----------


## Snekica

*Sretna nova godinaaaaaaaaa!!!* Potpisujem* vulkan i vatru* (a baš ste se našle s nickovima  :Smile: ) i naređujem vam da se u '13. odnosite po tim propisima! :mama:  :pivo:  :njam:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Također nek nam se ostvari svima ona najveća želja koju imamo u 2013!

----------


## Snekica

> Također nek nam se ostvari svima ona najveća želja koju imamo u 2013!


X
Rječke betočekalice SRETNO!  :fige:

----------


## suzy.s

*sve naj naj ii ostvarenje naših najvećih želja u* !!!! moje su želje svima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubamara 87

Svima sve najbolje u novoj i nek vam 2013.bude najsretnija. Zelim svima plusice,poz.bete, srceka i bebice sto prije!zivjeli!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

potpisujem sve želje i čestitke kojima se iskreno pridružujem. :pivo:

----------


## vita22

Drage moje fiumanke , bodulke i  istrijanke .................znate šta vam želim u* 2013*

----------


## Bubamara 87

Evo cure da se javim. Beta danas 34113. Gestacijski mjehur pravilan i u njemu vitalni embrionalni odjek 6,3 mm. Srceko titra na utz.  :Smile: mama presretna

----------


## dani82

> Drage moje fiumanke , bodulke i istrijanke .................znate šta vam želim u* 2013*


Potpisujem vitu!!

Bubamara čestitam, sretno do kraja!!

----------


## vatra86

bubamara....  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart: 

*pitanje!!!* moram ici napraviti HSG pa me zanima kad inace narucuju ujutro, u podne..  :Smile:  u koje doba dana?
i ono malo opisite vasa iskustva i tako to..  :Laughing: 
hvala!!!

----------


## mayica01

bubamara beta ti je 34113..ti bokca..jos nisam nikad cula za toliku betu  :Smile: ))

----------


## tigrical

> *pitanje!!!* moram ici napraviti HSG pa me zanima kad inace narucuju ujutro, u podne..  u koje doba dana?
> i ono malo opisite vasa iskustva i tako to.. hvala!!!


Naručuju ujutro, dobiješ spavaćicu, ide se u drugu zgradu (sestra te vodi i vrati) i kasnije se malo leži u sobi. A, ako te zanima bol...što svih zanima, vrlo je individualna i nekad čak nema veze s prohodnošću jajovoda.

----------


## phiphy

Malo su promjenili kako rade HSG. Sad se radi u podrumu u jednoj od ambulanti i ako se dobro sjećam, mislim da sam bila naručena u podne.

----------


## vatra86

Jer meni je rekao da ce mi raditi u amb tamo na humanoj..ma nije bitno,zanimalo me samo u koje doba dana narucuju...a za bol..ma nema te boli koju ja ne mogu izdrzati..  :Laughing:  hvala cure!

----------


## Bubamara 87

Hvala svima.Ja sam bila na hsg sad u 10 mj. I radio mi je v u ambulanti di me inace pregledava na humanoj. Ja sam bila narucena u 12 h. A sto se tice boli, nije ugodno, boli al da se izdrzat toliko.ja sam prije nego sam isla popila ketonal

----------


## Bubamara 87

> bubamara beta ti je 34113..ti bokca..jos nisam nikad cula za toliku betu ))


To je beta sa 6tt. Kazu da je to super, onda valjda je  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

u je *bubamara*, koja beta...čestitam od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubamara 87

> u je *bubamara*, koja beta...čestitam od srca


 :Wink:  hvala ti

----------


## suzy.s

bubamara 87   čestitam od :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Hvala,bubamara...tako sam si nekako i zamislila...tnx.. Uzivaj nam u T...  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

ja sam od danas pikalica-duuuugi protokol

                                                                                                        ju-pi-je-jeeeee   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> To je beta sa 6tt. Kazu da je to super, onda valjda je


hihihihihihih, čestitm  :Very Happy: 
Njušim li ja još jedne riječke twinse  :Grin: 

P.S. Moja beta u 5tt bija je preko 11.000  :Smile:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Hihihihihi vidjet cemo. Zasad su spominjali samo 1 plod. Kad su tebi vidjeli da su blizanceki  :Wink:  ?

----------


## kiki30

Svima sve najbolje u novoj,puno lijepih betica,hrabrih srčeka i velikih beba!!
Bubamara,čestitam na srčeku !!  :Very Happy: 
Butterfly, da taj duuugi protokol bude i zadnjiiii protokol..  SRETNO!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

hvala *kiki*, potpis ti je zakon.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Hihihihihi vidjet cemo. Zasad su spominjali samo 1 plod. Kad su tebi vidjeli da su blizanceki  ?


U 5 tt nesigurni, da li se razvijaju podjednako ili ne. U 6 tt dvije srčane akcije. U 8 tt prokrvarila, i dalje dvije srčane akcije. U 12 tt potvrđeno dva dečka koji su zaspali prije manje od pol sata. 
Od  :Heart:  ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti ishod  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubamara 87

> U 5 tt nesigurni, da li se razvijaju podjednako ili ne. U 6 tt dvije srčane akcije. U 8 tt prokrvarila, i dalje dvije srčane akcije. U 12 tt potvrđeno dva dečka koji su zaspali prije manje od pol sata. 
> Od  ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti ishod


Aaaaa predivno!!! Ja sam sad skoro u 7tt i vidjeli su samo jednu srcanu akciju. Ma kako god da je samo da prodje sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

> ja sam od danas pikalica-duuuugi protokol
> 
>                                                                                                         ju-pi-je-jeeeee  :-d


sretno!!!!! ~~~~~~~ da bude zadnji i uspjesan!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterflly puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam upali ovaj put
Bubamara čestitam!

----------


## butterfly101

hvala cure !!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bubamara 87

> hvala cure !!!!


 sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

butterfly vibrrrrr da ti je ovo toliko dugi protokol da bude za čitav život!  :Heart: 
bubamara beta je woow! ali još je više wooow srčana reakcija! čestitam!

----------


## Bubamara 87

> butterfly vibrrrrr da ti je ovo toliko dugi protokol da bude za čitav život! 
> bubamara beta je woow! ali još je više wooow srčana reakcija! čestitam!


Hvala sneki  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

ZASTO SE NA HUMANOJ NITKO NE JAVLJA...ILI JE ZAUZETO ILI SE NE JAVLJAJU???? LUDA SAM.. M nema...spotting vec 3 dana... trebala bi se javiti 1 DC za HDG, a sad ne znam jeli to M ili ce tek doci?

----------


## Bubamara 87

Ja sam zvala prosli tjedan isto tako. Moras bit uporna na kraju sam ih dobila nakon nekih 20 poziva u danu  :Wink:

----------


## jejja

bila sam ja danas dole nakon sat vremena pokusavanja na telefon, sestra je sama na odjelu i ne stigne se javljati.. ili biti uporne ili *vatra* napisala sam ti i na odbrojavanju otici cu ti ja dole, nazvati te kad ulovim sestru i dati ti ju na telefon

----------


## suzy.s

Pozdrav cure!!! Da li neka od vas zna kako ide bolovanje po novome od 01,12,12 kad ginekolog otvara......... Da li imaš pravo biti na bol. Dok ideš na folikulometrije jer nisam iz ri a više puta mi se desilo da čekam red skoro do podne pa ne stignem na posao!? Da se pripremim jer u 2 mj krečem u dugi protokol!!!

----------


## dino84

> Pozdrav cure!!! Da li neka od vas zna kako ide bolovanje po novome od 01,12,12 kad ginekolog otvara......... Da li imaš pravo biti na bol. Dok ideš na folikulometrije jer nisam iz ri a više puta mi se desilo da čekam red skoro do podne pa ne stignem na posao!? Da se pripremim jer u 2 mj krečem u dugi protokol!!!


Mislim da se oko naših prava nije ništa promijenilo, samo bolovanje sada otvara ginekolog. Mislim da ti ovisi puno od ginekologa do ginekologa da li će ti dati bolovanje za fm. Meni moja recimo, nije dala, nego mi je dala samo od transfera pa do bete. A isto sam iz Pu i bila mi je frka zbog posla. Najbolje da provjeriš sa svojim ginekologom. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Suzy to je i mene zanimalo...ali imam super kolegice koje su mi rekle da ce me mjenjati kad budem morala fm.a bolovanje cu otvoriti nakon iui pa do bete.
Nego da ja nesto pitam... Ja danas dobila M i zovem humanu i kaze da ima termin za hsg za 15. Sto mi je prerano i 22.sta mi je kasno kod dr.M.pa me zanima da li mi moze napraviti neki drugi dr? Rekla je sestra da ce me zvati kad pita dr.M.

----------


## kiki30

cure kade ste?  :Smile:  došla malo škicnut ali vidim da je neko zatišje..
butterfly,kako si?kako ide pikanje?
argente,javi nam se koliko vas ima  :Smile: 
svim curama koje uskoro kreću u postupak-SRETNO!!!

----------


## ivez051

Cure, molim za pomoć:nisam bila na humanoj od 2008.god.a treba mi inforamcija za rođakinju iz Zadra: na koji način se sada naručuje za konzultacije?Da li još uvijek na tel 658 254, u koje vrijeme i može li se faksirati uputnica? Koliko se čeka termin za dr. Vlašića? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure, molim za pomoć:nisam bila na humanoj od 2008.god.a treba mi inforamcija za rođakinju iz Zadra: na koji način se sada naručuje za konzultacije?Da li još uvijek na tel 658 254, u koje vrijeme i može li se faksirati uputnica? Koliko se čeka termin za dr. Vlašića? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.


Da zovite na taj broj najbolje iza 12 sati, uputnicu ne treba faxirati nego samo nek uzme sa sobom kad bude išla na konzultacije, ne kužim termin kod dr. Vlašića za što dali konzultacije ili postupak?

----------


## ivez051

> Da zovite na taj broj najbolje iza 12 sati, uputnicu ne treba faxirati nego samo nek uzme sa sobom kad bude išla na konzultacije, ne kužim termin kod dr. Vlašića za što dali konzultacije ili postupak?


Žena ima miom na maternici, a inače planira IVF (prošla 2 bezuspješne inseminacije) Njezin gin. iz Zadra joj je preporučio riječki KBC i dr. Vlašića, a prije samog postupka moraju utvrditi treba li  prethodno odstraniti taj miom, odnosno da li će on smetati za trudnoću.

----------


## dino84

> Cure, molim za pomoć:nisam bila na humanoj od 2008.god.a treba mi inforamcija za rođakinju iz Zadra: na koji način se sada naručuje za konzultacije?Da li još uvijek na tel 658 254, u koje vrijeme i može li se faksirati uputnica? Koliko se čeka termin za dr. Vlašića? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.


Kada sam išla prvi put kod dr. V, ja sam prvo faksirala uputnicu i drugi dan zvala za termin za konzultacije jer mi je tako sestra rekla. Za termin ovisi, ja sam čekala oko 2 - 3 tjedna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Onda je termin za konzultacije, za to se ne čeka puno evo kao što dino kaže 2,3 tjedna. Ja nikada nisam tamo faksirala uputnice a već sam godinama na tom odjelu

----------


## jejja

moze se faksirati rano ujutro na 051/658-221 a onda nazoves od 12h-14h 051/658-254 budes jako uporna ponekad,i dogovoris konzultaciju... iako se moze kao sto cure kazu samo nazvati pa donjeti uputnicu sa sobom.. ja sam za prve konz. slala faxom jer su mi tako rekli..

----------


## ivez051

Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## phiphy

Mogu potvrditi da se faxom šalje samo prva uputnica i ta vrijedi 6 mjeseci. Za daljnje konzultacije (nakon tih 6 mjeseci) treba nova uputnica, ali onda više ne treba slati faxom, već se s njom treba nacrtati na odjelu.

----------


## vatra86

Ja nisam slala up za prve konzultacije, samo sam se telefonski narucila i sa sobom donijela up. I bolje je zvati ujutro, jer navodno radi samo jedna sestra koja je poslije 12 u amb ako su konzultacije pa se ne javlja na tel. ja sam neki dan zvala dva dana za redom i nista, ali se javljaju oko 9...to sam skuzila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra preko tjedna ih uvijek bude više tako da ako je jedna sa dr. druga je u onom uredu

----------


## vatra86

neam pojma...tako sam cula...cu vam javit sutra kad se vratim sa HSG-a..

----------


## Mali Mimi

a čuj nasjedila sam se tamo ispred onih vrata tijekom proteklih godina, možda odu malo odmoriti ali su uglavnom tamo

----------


## phiphy

I nemojte se čuditi/ljutiti ako ih i dobijete u 9 pa vam kažu da za naručivanje nazovete poslije 12  :Smile:  .

----------


## vatra86

evo mene iz ri... ipak treba poslati faxom uputnicu i nazvati... danas su bile 3 sestre...
moj hsg nije dobro prosao...ali sta je tu je...
malo cu vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

kako to misliš nije dobro prošao?

----------


## Snekica

vatra šta se dogodilo?!

----------


## jejja

Sneki pisala je na odbrojavanju vidi tu, klik

----------


## vatra86

Hvala *jejja*
pisala sam na odbrojavanju/prije začeća detaljno...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Vatra zao mi je zbog hsg,nadam se da si dobro!folikul za 10 u 8dc  :Wink: vidim da je inseminacija u 2 mj.pa nek je sretno. I svim curama saljem vibrice i drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

*bubamara* dobro sam... hvala.. pusa

----------


## suzy.s

> *bubamara* dobro sam... hvala.. pusa


*bubamara 87*  šta kaže dr.? koliko vas ima? :Wink: si ok?

----------


## Bubamara 87

> *bubamara 87*  šta kaže dr.? koliko vas ima?si ok?


Suzy bas sam u srijedu bila kod V.  Sve ok, sad smo 9tj. , 1mrva velika 2 cm  :Wink: . A ja i nisam tako dobro,imam nonstop mucnine,povracam,samo lezim nemam snage za nista al dobro proci ce i to uskoro, nadam se  :Wink: . Ti sad u 2mj. Kreces?

----------


## vatra86

*bubamara* potrpi jos malo... nadam se da ce brzo proci te mucnine..uh..
*suzy* pa di si ti... daj malo detalja, sta se desava kod tebe?

----------


## suzy.s

*bubamara* ajd bić će sve ok!!!!!!!još 2mj.i mučnine če proći kad beba"oživi"..... tako barem kažu!!!  A JA JOŠ MALO PA POČINJEM SA DUGIM PROOKOLOM :Very Happy: .........JEDVA ČEKAM TAKO BAREM IMAN OSJEČAJ DA SE NIŠTO DEŠAVA!!! CURKE PUNO POZDRAVA I DRŠTE SE!!!

----------


## Bubamara 87

> *bubamara* ajd bić će sve ok!!!!!!!još 2mj.i mučnine če proći kad beba"oživi"..... tako barem kažu!!!  A JA JOŠ MALO PA POČINJEM SA DUGIM PROOKOLOM.........JEDVA ČEKAM TAKO BAREM IMAN OSJEČAJ DA SE NIŠTO DEŠAVA!!! CURKE PUNO POZDRAVA I DRŠTE SE!!!


A nadam se da ce sto prije proc. Suzy zelim ti svu srecu svijeta da ovaj put bude dobitan pa da uskoro izmjenjujemo savjete o bebicama  :Wink: . Sretno i drž'se  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubamara 87

> *bubamara* potrpi jos malo... nadam se da ce brzo proci te mucnine..uh..
> *suzy* pa di si ti... daj malo detalja, sta se desava kod tebe?


Uh vatra vjeruj mi da jedva cekam,pa da napokon uzivam u trudnoci  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Suzy  :Very Happy:  drzim  :fige:  za pozitivan ishod!!!

----------


## Snekica

suzy držim palčeve!!! puno puno AltGr+1

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav curke,
evo da se i ja malo javim. Dobila nalaze briseva ihepatitisa i sve u redu :Smile:  Tako da krećem slijedeći mjesec u sekundarni, pa kud puklo :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

suzy i magy7.... i ja sam idući mjesec u prirodnom IVFu...joj nikako dočekat...to je još mjesec dana ......

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak - želim ti najveću moguću sreću u 2. mjesecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Reci mi,ako nije bad, da li si sama pitala prirodni postupak, predložen ti je ili si baš morala?
Nešto sam proučavala novi zakon i način rada klinika i upalo mi je u oči (ako sam dobro skužila) da mora bit određen br. prirodnih postupaka.

----------


## mravak

Draga Vočkice  :Smile:  prvo sam potrošila zaleđene( pišem ovo jer znam da ih imaš i ti) od njih 5 sam dobila jedan 4st. embrij 3dan...znači jako slab... naravno ništa od toga...sve su odledili i oplodili u jednom šutu..... 

E onda po novom zakonu imamo pravo na 2 prirodna IVFa i 4 stimulirana..... doktori predlažu kada se ide na drugo( treće) dijete da se ide prvo prirodni postupak da se izbjegne gomilanje jajnih stanica, tj embrija---meni sasvim logično.... 

Da, i kada sam došla malo su me zbunili...pitali su me jesam došla zbog njihovog poziva????? malo sam ostala zbunjena.... onda je vidio godinu kada sam rodila i rekli mi pa vi ste skoro rodili...želim reći da OČITO nakon nekog vremena šalju poziv da se vidi što će s embrijima /jajnim stanicama koje su pohranjene kod njih duže vrijeme....da li netko zna koliko se čuvaju embriji, jajne stanice kod njih?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala ti Mravak na objašnjenju. Nije da planiram novi postupak, ne još nekoliko godina, ali ako bi išla ponovo žicala bi prirodne postupke i naravno prvo odleđivanje stanica (to mi je logično). Makar svi znamo kako je mala šansa da se odmrznuta JS oplodi - slučajevi uspješne trudnoće iz ovih postupaka se broje na prste (možda čak i jedne ruke). 
I sad kad je na snazi novi zakon, mislim da bi tražila transfer jednog embrija po jednog.
Kako su se moja gledišta dramatično promijenila ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Draga Vočkice  prvo sam potrošila zaleđene( pišem ovo jer znam da ih imaš i ti) od njih 5 sam dobila jedan 4st. embrij 3dan...znači jako slab... naravno ništa od toga...sve su odledili i oplodili u jednom šutu..... 
> 
> E onda po novom zakonu imamo pravo na 2 prirodna IVFa i 4 stimulirana..... doktori predlažu kada se ide na drugo( treće) dijete da se ide prvo prirodni postupak da se izbjegne gomilanje jajnih stanica, tj embrija---meni sasvim logično.... 
> 
> Da, i kada sam došla malo su me zbunili...pitali su me jesam došla zbog njihovog poziva????? malo sam ostala zbunjena.... onda je vidio godinu kada sam rodila i rekli mi pa vi ste skoro rodili...želim reći da OČITO nakon nekog vremena šalju poziv da se vidi što će s embrijima /jajnim stanicama koje su pohranjene kod njih duže vrijeme....da li netko zna koliko se čuvaju embriji, jajne stanice kod njih?


To koliko se čuvaju j.s. i embriji je određeno zakonom, mislim da 5 godina pa još 5 ako želiš dalje ali treba platiti a nakon toga se daruju drugim parovima

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Draga Vočkice  prvo sam potrošila zaleđene( pišem ovo jer znam da ih imaš i ti) od njih 5 sam dobila jedan 4st. embrij 3dan...znači jako slab... naravno ništa od toga...sve su odledili i oplodili u jednom šutu..... 
> 
> E onda po novom zakonu imamo pravo na 2 prirodna IVFa i 4 stimulirana..... doktori predlažu kada se ide na drugo( treće) dijete da se ide prvo prirodni postupak da se izbjegne gomilanje jajnih stanica, tj embrija---meni sasvim logično.... 
> 
> Da, i kada sam došla malo su me zbunili...pitali su me jesam došla zbog njihovog poziva????? malo sam ostala zbunjena.... onda je vidio godinu kada sam rodila i rekli mi pa vi ste skoro rodili...želim reći da OČITO nakon nekog vremena šalju poziv da se vidi što će s embrijima /jajnim stanicama koje su pohranjene kod njih duže vrijeme....da li netko zna koliko se čuvaju embriji, jajne stanice kod njih?


To koliko se čuvaju j.s. i embriji je određeno zakonom, mislim da 5 godina pa još 5 ako želiš dalje ali treba platiti a nakon toga se daruju drugim parovima.
Prirodne postupke obično sugeriraju svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Magi7 i suzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove postupke

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pardon postoji razlika u čuvanju j.s. i zametaka dakle citiram da ne bude greške:
"(6) Preostali zameci koji nisu uneseni u spolne organe žene čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka od pet godina zameci se uz pristanak darivatelja daruju radi postizanja trudnoće i rađanja korisniku prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju koji pristane na takav postupak. U slučaju da bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele produljiti čuvanje zametaka daljnjih pet godina, obvezni su snositi trošak čuvanja.
(7) Preostale jajne stanice čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka jajne stanice uništavaju se uz obavijest bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima o tome. Ako žena želi jajne stanice darovati, obvezna je o tome obavijestiti zdravstvenu ustanovu u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona.

----------


## mravak

> I sad kad je na snazi novi zakon, mislim da bi tražila transfer jednog embrija po jednog.
> Kako su se moja gledišta dramatično promijenila ...


Potpisujem, prije sam zahtjevala da mi vraćaju po 2 embrija, a sada bi da mi vraćaju po jedan.

*Mala Mim*i hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mali Mimi - citiram tvoj post (7) Preostale jajne stanice čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka jajne stanice uništavaju se uz obavijest bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima o tome. Ako žena želi jajne stanice darovati, obvezna je o tome obavijestiti zdravstvenu ustanovu u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona. 
Da li to znači da nakon 5 godina (pretpostavljam 5 godina od punkcije) oni će me obavijestiti da planiraju uništiti moje js?
I bez da mi ponude mogućnost da ih odmrznemo i pokušamo oplodit? A donirati ok?
Nadam se da sam krivo shvatila.
Makar - neki dan sam razmišljala i o donaciji JS (ja donirati paru kojem treba), nisam znala da se to i RH može. I to sa zamrznutim JS. 

Mravak - apropo vraćanja, na dan mog transfera predloženo mi je vraćanje samo jednog embrija (argument - u prvom postupku smo vam vratili dva pa nije uspjelo) i nisam pristala, inzistirala sam na transferu oba. Tako se često u obitelji pitamo koji od mojih dečki ne bi bio sa nama da sam ih poslušala....  :Sad:  A srećom nisam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sumskovoce to još nitko ne zna točno, ali mislim da bi te klinika svakako trebala obavijestiti pri isteku tih 5 god.

----------


## phiphy

> Mali Mimi - citiram tvoj post (7) Preostale jajne stanice čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka jajne stanice uništavaju se uz obavijest bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima o tome. Ako žena želi jajne stanice darovati, obvezna je o tome obavijestiti zdravstvenu ustanovu u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona. 
> Da li to znači da nakon 5 godina (pretpostavljam 5 godina od punkcije) oni će me obavijestiti da planiraju uništiti moje js?
> I bez da mi ponude mogućnost da ih odmrznemo i pokušamo oplodit? A donirati ok?
> Nadam se da sam krivo shvatila.


Meni bi bilo logično da oni tu obavijest o uništavanju pošalju nekoliko mjeseci ili pola godine prije isteka 5 godina i u tom dopisu ponuditi ti mogućnosti, npr.
1) javiti se na kliniku za postupak (odmrzavanje i oplodnja)
2) javiti se ako se želi donirati
3) ako se ne javiš na kliniku, nakon isteka 5 godina js se uništavaju

Vjerojatno je to definirano nekim podzakonskim aktima, pravilnicima...

----------


## marina čolić

dobra večer...neznam ni sama odakle da počnem,sva sam zbunjena i nadam se da će mi neka od vas pomoći,ako ne makar ću s nekim razgovarati...da krenem od početka...
muž i ja par godina planiramo bebu...2011 na badnjak nam je to i uspjelo ali prije točno godinu dana naša beba nije preživjela i izgubila sam ju u 7 tjednu.odstranili su mi jajovod(prije par godina izgubila sam prvi zbog ciste).sada nemam nijedan.doktor u puli mi je odmah savjetovao da idemo u rijeku zbog mojih godina(36).i krenuli smo,15.03 smo bili na prvom razgovoru u kbc-u.doktor je bio jako optimističan jer kod nas nije slučaj neplodnosti,nego taj da sam ja izgubila jajovode.presretni odlazimo doma i odmah počinjemo sa prikupljanjem dokumentacije i nalaza.nakon par dana prvi šok...bris iz ureaplazme nije ok i moram na antibiotsku terapiju...drugi šok...lijek kojim se ta bakterija najlakše makne ja nesmijem popiti...tri mjeseca kojekakvih antibiotika koji ne pomažu...u dogovoru s mužem pravimo par mjeseci pauze da se sve smiri...treći šok,muž je imao tešku prometnu i opet odgađamo liječenje i rijeku...oko nove godine mi se upalilo grlo i odlazim kod svoje doktorice opće prakse koja mi prepisuje lijek koji SMIJEM piti a koji mi moj ginekolog nije davao jer sam navodno alergična.pijem ga i sve prolazi bez problema.odlučujemo pokušati ić u rijeku...sve sam izračunala,ako idući mjesec prikupim sve nalaze i oni budu u redu u trećem mjesecu mogu početi sa hormonima....jeeeeee...i jučer šok...zovem rijeku i govorim sestri šta smo odlučili i da znam šta sve treba i da smo bili na razgovoru prije godinu dana i da ako svi nalazi budu ok dali mogu doći po inekcije,ona mi hladno odgovara da moram ponovo na razgovor i naručiti se i sve iz početka...dali je to moguće...zašto opet razgovor...to će nas unazaditi zbog liste čekanja...dali je to moguće????

----------


## magi7

> dobra večer...neznam ni sama odakle da počnem,sva sam zbunjena i nadam se da će mi neka od vas pomoći,ako ne makar ću s nekim razgovarati...da krenem od početka...
> muž i ja par godina planiramo bebu...2011 na badnjak nam je to i uspjelo ali prije točno godinu dana naša beba nije preživjela i izgubila sam ju u 7 tjednu.odstranili su mi jajovod(prije par godina izgubila sam prvi zbog ciste).sada nemam nijedan.doktor u puli mi je odmah savjetovao da idemo u rijeku zbog mojih godina(36).i krenuli smo,15.03 smo bili na prvom razgovoru u kbc-u.doktor je bio jako optimističan jer kod nas nije slučaj neplodnosti,nego taj da sam ja izgubila jajovode.presretni odlazimo doma i odmah počinjemo sa prikupljanjem dokumentacije i nalaza.nakon par dana prvi šok...bris iz ureaplazme nije ok i moram na antibiotsku terapiju...drugi šok...lijek kojim se ta bakterija najlakše makne ja nesmijem popiti...tri mjeseca kojekakvih antibiotika koji ne pomažu...u dogovoru s mužem pravimo par mjeseci pauze da se sve smiri...treći šok,muž je imao tešku prometnu i opet odgađamo liječenje i rijeku...oko nove godine mi se upalilo grlo i odlazim kod svoje doktorice opće prakse koja mi prepisuje lijek koji SMIJEM piti a koji mi moj ginekolog nije davao jer sam navodno alergična.pijem ga i sve prolazi bez problema.odlučujemo pokušati ić u rijeku...sve sam izračunala,ako idući mjesec prikupim sve nalaze i oni budu u redu u trećem mjesecu mogu početi sa hormonima....jeeeeee...i jučer šok...zovem rijeku i govorim sestri šta smo odlučili i da znam šta sve treba i da smo bili na razgovoru prije godinu dana i da ako svi nalazi budu ok dali mogu doći po inekcije,ona mi hladno odgovara da moram ponovo na razgovor i naručiti se i sve iz početka...dali je to moguće...zašto opet razgovor...to će nas unazaditi zbog liste čekanja...dali je to moguće????


Draga Marina, ma nije sve tako crno.Treba biti uporan. Ne znam da li imaš onu uputnicu koji ti da ginekolog i možeš 6 mjeseci tamo na konzultacije i sve što treba? Ako imaš naručiš se samo na konzultacije i kad budu svi nalazi Ok, krećeš u postupak. Ako nemaš bilo bi dobro da ju nabaviš-ona pokriva sve osim postupka. Eto nadam se da sam pomogla. Bit će sve OK, vidjet ćeš.

----------


## Argente

marina, dobrodošla!
Istina je da ne možeš samo doći s odrađenim nalazima i odmah u postupak... sve bolnice imaju ograničenja na broj postupaka, zato i postoje liste. Svejedno i ako si lani već imala određen termin za IVF, to sada ništa ne znači jer te sigurno nisu prebacivali iz mjeseca u mjesec pa "kada se mala javi"  :Smile: 
No, ne brini previše, liste u Ri nisu baš duge. Ako imaš sve nalaze vjerojatno ćeš brže doći na red, a pogotovo ako budeš išla prvo u prirodnjak (postupak bez hormona).
Kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> marina, dobrodošla!
> Istina je da ne možeš samo doći s odrađenim nalazima i odmah u postupak... sve bolnice imaju ograničenja na broj postupaka, zato i postoje liste. Svejedno i ako si lani već imala određen termin za IVF, to sada ništa ne znači jer te sigurno nisu prebacivali iz mjeseca u mjesec pa "kada se mala javi" 
> No, ne brini previše, liste u Ri nisu baš duge. Ako imaš sve nalaze vjerojatno ćeš brže doći na red, a pogotovo ako budeš išla prvo u prirodnjak (postupak bez hormona).
> Kod kojeg si doktora?


Ja mislim da ona nije ni imala još termin za IVF jer to obično ide tako da 1. konzultacije budu informativne dr. ti kaže što sve treba napraviti i onda sa prikupljenim nalazima ideš tek na 2. konzultacije i kad dr. vidi da je sve uredu onda se tek gleda  u knjigu sa slobodnim terminima za postupke. Tako da mislim da nije ni bila nigdje upisana i to je sasvim normalni slijed da se mora još jednom naručiti i tek tada će dobiti termin...eto marina nisi ništa propustila nego jednostavno se rasteglo zbog svih otežavajućih okolnosti koje ste imali

----------


## phiphy

*Marina*, nije nemoguće da ćete uletjeti u postupak u 3. mjesecu. Skupite sve nalaze prije konzultacija (trebat će ti ponovo svi brisevi i HIV i hepatitis jer važe 6 mjeseci), nazovi humanu, sigurno već imaju raspored za 2. mjesec, dobit ćeš termin za konzulatacije. Ako su svi nalazi u redu, moguće da nećeš čekati za postupak, a u najgorem slučaju ne bi trebala čekati više od mjesec dana. Kako je napisala Argente, posebno ako se odlučite za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Kikica1

Marina, kao sto cure kazu, nije toliki crnjak, mislim da liste nisu bas toliko duge da ces sad cekati pola godine.
Istina da od 2011. ni ja nisam bila na Humanoj pa vjerujem da se dosta toga promjenilo ali jedini postupak koji sam ja cekala za mene stoljecima je bio prvi jer se trazio HSG, pa laparo, pa da muz operira varikokelu, pa da obavimo inseminaciju...al nakon te inseminacije mi je receno da ako dobim mengu odmah dodjem da krenemo sa stimulacijom i tako je i bilo. Kad smo isli na drugo dijete dr.me htio ubaciti isti mjesec na listu ali smo dogovorili kasnije jer sam jos dojila maloga. Taj postupak nije uspio, u medjuvremenu je dr.V. otisao u mirovinu i preuzela me profesorica. I kod nje sam dosla na razgovor i imala dogovoren termin za ivf, tako da je Marina zaista najvjerojatnije imala termin. Cinjenica je da te oni nece sami prebacivati iz mjeseca u mjesec, mozda da si im se javila i objasila situaciju i prebacila recimo za 6mj, onda bi te cekao, ovako moras ponovo na razgovor i dogovor.

----------


## Snekica

Kad sam u petak zvala da se naručim kod dr. V. još nisu imali raspored, rekla mi je sestra da nazovem 31.1. ili 1.2. da će onda imati sigurno.

----------


## tigrical

> Ja mislim da ona nije ni imala još termin za IVF jer to obično ide tako da 1. konzultacije budu informativne dr. ti kaže što sve treba napraviti i onda sa prikupljenim nalazima ideš tek na 2. konzultacije i kad dr. vidi da je sve uredu onda se tek gleda u knjigu sa slobodnim terminima za postupke. Tako da mislim da nije ni bila nigdje upisana i to je sasvim normalni slijed da se mora još jednom naručiti i tek tada će dobiti termin...eto marina nisi ništa propustila nego jednostavno se rasteglo zbog svih otežavajućih okolnosti koje ste imali


I ja mislim da je ovo točno. S tim da čujem da su termini popunjeni do 09. mjeseca...dakle, ipak se čeka...

----------


## Argente

phiphy, inbox!

----------


## kiki30

Tigrical ,imaš pravo za listu,i 7 mj. je popunjen a u 8. su vjerovatno na g.o 
Šta se tiče uputnice,ako ste bile na konzultacijama lani,a sad idete na kontrolu s nalazima treba vam nova uputnica,jer sestra na humanoj kaže:nova godina-nova uputnica!
kamo nam je butterfly?draga,javi nam se...

----------


## phiphy

Riješen inbox!

Čini mi se da ova popunjena lista ima veze s novim zakonom koji ograničava broj postupaka po instituciji s obzirom na broj ginekologa, specijalista humane, embriologa itd. Žalosno  :Sad:  .

----------


## Argente

A ne znam, rekla bih da su te liste poprilično rastezljiva stvar, prije tjedan-dva je jedna cura pisala da ju je M. odmah stavio u postupak a prvi put joj je (i temu je o tome otvorila)...

----------


## jejja

ja nisam bas dugo cekala na prvi IVF.. u 11/2012 sam napravila sgh i dogovorili smo da u 01/2013 krecemo s postupkom.. da li je to zato jer je pocetak godine pa se tako poslozilo ne znam. mozda ima veze sto dr M. ima manje pacijentica kako se meni cini pa je njegov raspored nesto rjedji nego drugima? nisam dovoljno dugo u svemu tome da bih znala kako to sve inace ide..

----------


## drama_queen

Ja sam kod dr.V i isto nisam dugo čekala na postupak, više sam čekala svojom "krivicom" nego zbog liste čekanja ...

----------


## vatra86

ne znam da li je kod inseminacija nesto drugacije..ali mi smo bili na drugim konzultacijama 27.12 s nalazima, 17.1 na hsg-u, i sad u 2. idemo na inseminaciju...cisto ako nekog zanima...  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Super ako je tako!

----------


## Inesz

> ne znam da li je kod inseminacija nesto drugacije..ali mi smo bili na drugim konzultacijama 27.12 s nalazima, 17.1 na hsg-u, i sad u 2. idemo na inseminaciju...cisto ako nekog zanima...


vjerujem da se kraće čeka na inseminaciju.

vatra, zašto inseminacija sa takvom muškom dijagnozom?

----------


## vatra86

*inesz* svi smo se to pitali, ali kad je dr tako odlucio, sta da radim...

----------


## suzy.s

evo i mene!!! jučer  napunila torbu punu inekcija i od petka službeno i ja RI PIKALICA!!!

----------


## vatra86

Bravo suzy!!  :Very Happy:  sretno!

----------


## mravak

*Suzy*  :fige:

----------


## jejja

*Suzy* puuuno srece

----------


## kameleon

puno puno pozdrava i lijepih želja svima!!! 
ja sam također dobila lijekove i počinjem s pikanjem od subote!  :Smile: 
dr se ovaj put odlučio na dugi protokol,jer sam u zadnjem kratkom protokolu imala samo 2js..
možda ovaj put bude više sreće  :Smile: 
na humanoj opet 18. po nove lijekove...od 3.dc dupla doza gonala, pa šta bude...

----------


## Mali Mimi

kameleon i suzy šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> kameleon i suzy šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## vatra86

*kameleon* zelim ti da ovaj bude dobitan!!!

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam svima!!  :Very Happy: 
malo sam kasnila na konzultacije, ali nije bilo nikoga..
neko zatišje pred buru??
vatra kada ti krećeš??
pozdravi!!

----------


## vatra86

a evo cekam M, pa se moram javiti...ali mislim da od toga ne bude nista jer i ovako imamo losu dijagnozu sgrama, i jos je MM imao temeraturu i jos je na antibioticima ali i na cinku i biastinu, pa se nekako nadam da bi se nasa inseminacija pretvorila u prirodni ivf ali sumnjam... eto..

----------


## suzy.s

[bcure[/b]- hvala vam svima na dobrim željama!!! Možda mi ovaj 14 put bude bolji nego prijašnji!!!!

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Koje zatišje....

Čekam M koja treba doći 20 i nekog.... joj ovaj mjesec nikako da mi prođe.....

----------


## Inesz

Cure, vi koje dugo čekate na postupak, mislim da neke privatne klinike imaju slobodne termine na račun HZZO
evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78787-P...=1#post2343591

----------


## kameleon

hej, mravak...baš da zatišje...
evo ja se pikam već neko vrijeme, tek oko 24.2. prve folikulometrije, sve ovisi kad vještica dođe..trebala bi  18-tog...kad sam na humanoj po još lijekova..
jedva čekam uzv...nadam se samo da će ovo pikanje na duge staze polučiti dobre rezultate i kvalitetne js!!  :Smile: 
pozdrav tebi i sretno!!
pozdravi i svim čekalicama  :Love:  i da nam se što prije pridruže!!!
trudnicama savršene trudnoće do termina~~~~~!!!

----------


## mravak

*kameleon* sretno i tebi, svima čekalicama i trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

evo da nesto napisem s obzirom da je zatisje... ja danas bila na prvoj fm, nije bilo mog dr M, vec da.S... koja je rekla da za moj 8DC folikul je preveliki, naravno da mi nije rekla koliki je i kakav mi je endometrij i na jos 100 pitanja nije htjela odgovoriti, i da dodjem sutra na inseminaciju  :Shock: ... ali sam bila uporna i dobila svog dr.koji je bio u guzvi ali svaka mu cast...pa je rekao da ipak dodjem sutra da i on pogleda pa da cemo se sve dogovoriti... evo toliko...
curke moje fiumanke i istrijanke saljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam krene

----------


## mravak

*~~~~~~~~~~~~* vatra za tebe!!!!!!

----------


## roan

bok cure ! imate iskustva sa mogućom cistom? ,stimulirani jajnici klomifenom ,5-9dc ,sve ok ,jedan folikul ,naručena na inseminaciju ,BEZ ŠTOPERICE jer kao da nije potrebno, na dan inseminacije 19*22 folikul ,nije puklo,otišlo dalje 19*29 i što sad ??? inseminacija očito nije uspjela ,pogriješio da nije dao štopericu ,kako se sad ta cista liječi i općenito svemu tome pristupa! tako sam ljuta i razočarana ... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Roan* cista ce najvjerojatnije nestati sa menstruacijom. Vjerujem da si ljuta, ali lijecenje neplodnosti se vecinom odvija metodom pokusaja i pogresaka i prvi postupci su rijetko kad pogodeni. Sad znate da treba stoperica, pa ce sljedeci put biti bolje  :Smile:

----------


## drama_queen

vatra drž' se ti svog doktora, nekako mi se cini da oni koji nas inace prate uvijek nekako bolje znaju ..."gostujuci" doktori ne bi mozda trebali donositi odluke koliko god strucni bili  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

*roan* i ja idem sutra na aih bez stoperice, kad ce folikul puknuti i da li ce puknuti je pitanje, meni je danas na 9dc 20 mm.. ali imala sam ja folikularnu cistu i otisla je uz mengu, vjerujjem da si ljuta i ja bi bila, a mozda cu i biti... sretno!
*drama* slazem se ja s tim, najvise volimo kad nam je nas dr tamo, ali ja sam pitala za opcenite stvari na koje nisam dobila odgovor a u vezi mog stanja se je umijesala, tako da... treba trpit i to je to, nema druge...

----------


## roan

evo sve prošlo ok ,folikul puknuo na 19*29 ,čudno mi sve to al tako je vidjela na utz .kaže da je ovulacija bila,sad se pokrivamo tempiranim,jer je inseminacija očito bila prerano ,estrofem pijem zbog tankog endometrija ,rečeno-do daljnjeg ..imate iskustva??u uputama piše da ukoliko se sumlja na trudnoću da prestat pit ,on kaže da do daljnjega 2*1 tabl .na dan ..koga poslušat?

----------


## kismet

> evo sve prošlo ok ,folikul puknuo na 19*29 ,čudno mi sve to al tako je vidjela na utz .kaže da je ovulacija bila,sad se pokrivamo tempiranim,jer je inseminacija očito bila prerano ,estrofem pijem zbog tankog endometrija ,rečeno-do daljnjeg ..imate iskustva??u uputama piše da ukoliko se sumlja na trudnoću da prestat pit ,on kaže da do daljnjega 2*1 tabl .na dan ..koga poslušat?


draga, ne zamaraj se uputama, ja sam 11+4 i pijem 3x1 estrofem dnevno, po protokolu koji mi je dan, slušaj liječnika  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

mi bili na inseminaciji s 4 spermija, na broj... u sri idem opet da se dogovorimo sta cemo smisliti za slijedeci ciklus...
*roan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Podignuta je tema Riječanke kava!!! pa se javite da se naćakulamo.

----------


## Inesz

> mi bili na inseminaciji s 4 spermija, na broj... u sri idem opet da se dogovorimo sta cemo smisliti za slijedeci ciklus...
> *roan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nevjerojatan potez! Inseminacija kod dg azoospermia. Pitam se tko sve nije bio pri zdravoj pameti kad su odlučili u ovom slučaju raditi inseminaciju!

Draga, žao mi je da vas tako muče. Posve nepotreban postupak inseminacije, nepotreban atak na tvoje tijelo, neppotrebno igranje tvojim živcima i živcima tvog muža, nepotrebno trošenje novaca osiguranja. Sa tom dijagnozom i nalazom od 4 spermija raditi inseminaciju je namjerna greška u liječenju. Nadam se da će ti se dr ispričati bar radi ovoga, nadam se da  vama i drugim parovima u takvoj situaciji više neće ovako raditi.

----------


## mravak

> Nevjerojatan potez! Inseminacija kod dg azoospermia. Pitam se tko sve nije bio pri zdravoj pameti kad su odlučili u ovom slučaju raditi inseminaciju!
> 
> Draga, žao mi je da vas tako muče. Posve nepotreban postupak inseminacije, nepotreban atak na tvoje tijelo, neppotrebno igranje tvojim živcima i živcima tvog muža, nepotrebno trošenje novaca osiguranja. Sa tom dijagnozom i nalazom od 4 spermija raditi inseminaciju je namjerna greška u liječenju. Nadam se da će ti se dr ispričati bar radi ovoga, nadam se da  vama i drugim parovima u takvoj situaciji više neće ovako raditi.


istog sam mišljenja !
Potpisujem

----------


## kismet

> Nevjerojatan potez! Inseminacija kod dg azoospermia. Pitam se tko sve nije bio pri zdravoj pameti kad su odlučili u ovom slučaju raditi inseminaciju!
> 
> Draga, žao mi je da vas tako muče. Posve nepotreban postupak inseminacije, nepotreban atak na tvoje tijelo, neppotrebno igranje tvojim živcima i živcima tvog muža, nepotrebno trošenje novaca osiguranja. Sa tom dijagnozom i nalazom od 4 spermija raditi inseminaciju je namjerna greška u liječenju. Nadam se da će ti se dr ispričati bar radi ovoga, nadam se da  vama i drugim parovima u takvoj situaciji više neće ovako raditi.


Potpis!
Nećkala sam se da li bih uopće nešto napisala vatri, ali nisam je htjela dodatno demoralizirati...imala sam iskustva sa sva tri liječnika sa humane, mislim da joj se niti njezin liječnik neće ispričati, a pogotovo prof. koja ju je dopala neki dan..svakom laiku je jasno da s ovakvim nalazom raditi inseminaciju je nebuloza, u najmanju ruku, meni je već bilo upitno čemu je slati na AIH i nakon drugog, poboljšanog spermiograma kad je i on indicirao barem IVF, a idealno bi bilo da su radili ICSI.
Vatra, a i sve ostale cure, zauzmite se za sebe i ne dozvoljavajte, kao što vam je Inesz napisala, ovakvo igranje s vašim zdravljem, živcima i vremenom. Ma bolje da ne napišem dalje, nemam što lijepo napisati o njima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

Uzorak koji nakon obrade sadrži  manje od milijun spermija/ml smatra se lošim uzorkom za intrauterinu inseminaciju.

Raditi inseminaciju sa 4 (slovima četiri) spermija, to je... ma nemam riječi. Smijala bih se da nije pretužno.

----------


## roan

a inseminacija  bez štoperice na slijepo ?ono kao -možda pukne ..nema šanse da im idući postupak dozvolim na taj način raditi inseminaciju ..i sad nakraju me šalju na vađenje bete za 15 dana ali nisu sigurni da li je bila to nekakva cista 19*29 ili folikul,ja sam uvijek mislila da se to može vidjeti na utz a ne tako nagađat .u svakom slučaju previše pacijentica ,premalo doktora ,ubrzani i nemaju se vremena posvetiti ponaosob .

----------


## Argente

Ja sam već demoralizirala sirotu vatru  :Love:  pa da se ne ponavljam...ali što se tiče štoperice roan, tu se ne bih složila, koliko ja znam na KBC Ri je inseminacija bez štoperice uobičajena praksa, a ne greška u protokolu.

----------


## cranky

> a inseminacija  bez štoperice na slijepo ?ono kao -možda pukne ..nema šanse da im idući postupak dozvolim na taj način raditi inseminaciju ..i sad nakraju me šalju na vađenje bete za 15 dana ali nisu sigurni da li je bila to nekakva cista 19*29 ili folikul,ja sam uvijek mislila da se to može vidjeti na utz a ne tako nagađat .u svakom slučaju previše pacijentica ,premalo doktora ,ubrzani i *nemaju se vremena posvetiti ponaosob* .


Da istina, ne može se dobiti preosobni pristup, ali to ne opravdava *LOŠE i OPASNO* liječenje! A vidim da je sve više toga  :Sad:  A ovo što su vatri i tebi napravili je upravo to  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cranky

> Ja sam već demoralizirala sirotu vatru  pa da se ne ponavljam...ali što se tiče štoperice roan, tu se ne bih složila, koliko ja znam na KBC Ri je inseminacija bez štoperice uobičajena praksa, a ne greška u protokolu.


Nekad nije bila, od kad se to promijenilo?

----------


## Argente

> Nekad nije bila, od kad se to promijenilo?


Ne znam, rekla mi je phiphy - phiphy, javi se!
U svakom slučaju mislim da je inseminacija bez štoperice manje čudna nego inseminacija bez provjere prohodnosti jajovoda...roan, ti na kraju nisi ni otišla na HSG ili?

----------


## dino84

Prošle godine u 4. mjesecu, kada sam išla na inseminaciju, dobila sam štopericu, ali mi folikul svejedno nije puknuo i pretvorio se u cistu.
Istina je da ima puno pacijenata i da se ne može svakome posebno posvetiti, ali opet i dr. V i dr. M su mi uvijek odgovorili na svako pitanje koje sam imala.

----------


## Inesz

Ovaj forum čitaju mnogi. Novinari, liječnici... Moguće je da čitaju i u inspekciji ministarstva zdravlja i u HZZO-u. 

Budući da je loša i neprimjerena praksa raditi postupke intrauterine inseminacije bez primanja injekcije bhcg kao pokretača ovulacije (tzv štoperica), nadam se da se ta ista injekcija koja nije dana (a nužna je)  ne  naplaćuje od osiguranja.

----------


## kismet

> Da istina, ne može se dobiti preosobni pristup, ali to ne opravdava *LOŠE i OPASNO* liječenje! A vidim da je sve više toga  A ovo što su vatri i tebi napravili je upravo to


Baš sam ljuta i žalosna kad čitam što se dogodilo roan i vatri, ali, kako čujem,  nažalost, nisu usamljeni slučajevi u posljednje vrijeme...
Shvaćam da ih je brojčano premalo, sve je više pacijenata, a ključni je problem što se sva tri liječnika ne bave samo MPO-om, "pokrivaju" oni i druge odjele...o individualnom pristupu neću niti pisati, ja bih rekla da to tamo ne postoji. Bez obzira na navedeno, pacijentice to ne bi trebale osjetiti na vlastitoj koži - kao što sam i ja to nekoć osjetila, jer previše koriste "ne znam", "nisam siguran" i "možda", a ovakvim debaklom, kakav su "priredili" Vatri nikome ne ulijevaju povjerenje.
Kao što je Inesz napisala, ljudski bi se bilo barem ispričati na propustu, ali mislim da to tamo nećete doživjeti.

A o nekakvoj komunikaciji, povjerenju koji bi vam MPO-vac kojeg ste izabrale trebao ulijevati - o tome bih mogla napisati knjigu, pa da ne offtopičarim i zachatavam temu...

Pusa svima, držite, hrabro u nove pobjede i cure, zauzmite se za sebe, budite informirane i ne pristajte na bilo što!

----------


## phiphy

Meni baš nije cool da se ovo pretvorilo u opću pljuvačnicu protiv dr. na riječkoj humanoj jer to stvarno nije fer.

Tu ću nadodati da mi je situacija s inseminacijom s 4 spermića totalno nerealna da se uopće mogla dogoditi i osim nefleksibilnosti i pretrpanosti poslom ne vidim drugi razlog da se u trenutku kad se vidjelo sg promijenilo plan i umjesto AIH-a odradilo punkciju i ICSI. Ostavljam mogućnost da o cijeloj proceduri nešto ne znam pa da to iz nekog razloga nije moguće.

----------


## phiphy

4 AIH-a, sva 4 bez štoperice, rađeni u 2011. i 2012.
S obzirom da je *dino84* dobila štopericu, moguće da to ovisi (i) o dijagnozi (granični PCO), ja sam, kao, OK i ispostavilo se, s poprilično redovnim o.

----------


## kismet

> Meni baš nije cool da se ovo pretvorilo u opću pljuvačnicu protiv dr. na riječkoj humanoj jer to stvarno nije fer.
> 
> Tu ću nadodati da mi je situacija s inseminacijom s 4 spermića totalno nerealna da se uopće mogla dogoditi i osim nefleksibilnosti i pretrpanosti poslom ne vidim drugi razlog da se u trenutku kad se vidjelo sg promijenilo plan i umjesto AIH-a odradilo punkciju i ICSI. Ostavljam mogućnost da o cijeloj proceduri nešto ne znam pa da to iz nekog razloga nije moguće.


Ne vidim po čemu je ovo "pljuvačnica", samo argumentirano raspravljamo o evidentnoj pogreški i krivoj liječničkoj procjeni. Ponavljam, nije im prvi put, a nefleksibilnost i pretrpanost nisu nikakve isprike.

----------


## Argente

Da, možda bismo mogle malo stati na loptu, nije sve tako crno  :Smile: 
No, bogu hvala zato i imamo forum da svatko može izreći svoje mišljenje (naravno dok ne pređe u vrijeđanje i klevetanje) i skrenuti pažnju i na crnilo i na bjelilo.

...e pa nije da me netko pitao, ali izričem svoje mišljenje, a to je da:
1. vatrina inseminacija jest debakl /s radošću ću se posuti pepelom ako ispadne suprotno/
2. nedavanje štoperice u inseminaciji ne vidim kao neki problem
3. neposvećivanje pacijentu zbog nedostatka vremena - o tome ne moram na teoretskom nivou kao u prethodne dvije točke jer imam vlastito iskustvo koje je takvo da nikad nisam osjetila ikakvo požurivanje i neposvećivanje, naprotiv, svaki sam put unutra bila onoliko koliko je mene bilo volja i dobila tražene odgovore i imala osjećaj da je mom doktoru baš stalo.

Kakogod, oko forsiranja inseminacije sa preslabim spermiom se valjda svi slažemo, a vjerojatno i po pitanju prethodne provjere prohodnosti jajovoda -  koga zanima može pogledati drugu stranicu ovog dokumenta:
http://www.hdhr.org/doc/POSTUPNICI_z...HDGEHR_web.pdf

 :peace:

----------


## kismet

Argente, kratko i koncizno, vi mast trast ju  :Laughing: 
Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

> Podignuta je tema Riječanke kava!!! pa se javite da se naćakulamo.


Ja cu samo reci da po meni inseminacija bez provjere prohodnosti jajovoda nekako nema smisla a kamoli je raditi s 4 spermica...ja sam davno dobila ispriku sto me se forsiralo na inseminaciju i ponudu da odmah iduci mjesec idem na ivf...ali to je bilo za vrijeme starog dr .V. O tome da li se radi sa ili bez stoperice ne znam, ja sam je svojedobno primila a da li se sta u praksi promjenilo to ne znam. 
Individualan pristup, koliko sam ga dobila toliko i nisam ali ne mogu se zaliti da mi se nije posvetilo dovoljno vremena ili mi se nesto nije objasnilo ako sam pitala. 
Budem na kavi necenzurirana  :Razz:

----------


## Inesz

Ne razumijem cure kad pišete da radimo pljuvačnicu ako kritički progovaramo o nedobrim, štoviše štetnim praksama u mpo.

Ne razumijem kad se mirite sa tim da vaš liječnik nema za vas vremena, da vaš liječnik ne daje odgovre na vaša pitanja, da vas vaš liječnik ne informira o postupku i bez da ga pitate. Ne razumijem kada takav način rada smatrate prihvatljivim i nalazite opravdanja za takvu praksu.

Tko hoće šutiti i trpiti, tko hoće biti neinformiran, tko hoće biti nekritčan-neka bude, njegov izbor. Ali, kritički pisati, ukazivati na greške, činiti da bude bolje-naše je pravo (i dužnost, rekla bih).

----------


## lasta

Jedan od razloga zasto smo otisli iz Rijeke između ostalog je bio dr. zahtjevanje da se napravi aih i u nasem slucaju. Dok nam sa jedne strane govori da razmislimo o posvajanju i/ili donaciji.
Ima tome osam godina unazad.

Vidim nije se nista promjenilo.

----------


## jejja

Ja moram reci da nisam dugo na humanoj u Ri, ali svaki put kad sam nazvala, dosla na pregled,folikulometriju, postupak, sta god da sam pitala odgovor sam dobila, objasnjenja isto tako.. sad kad mi je bilo hitno opet su mi uskocili i bili tu s razumjevanjem, podrskom... tako da o individualnom pristupu ili pomanjkanju vremena za moja pitanja ne mogu govorit. Govorim o svom doktoru i svim sestrama o kojima sam svasta citala ali sve i jedna su uvijek bile divne prema meni.. desilo se da sam uletila na stolicu prof. na folikulometriju i da mi nije bas puno rekla i odgovorila ali na punkciji je bila super prema meni sve mi objasnila i pokazala s obzirom da je to bio moj prvi postupak... Ovo sto se Vatri desilo je glupo, zaista, ja kao laik shvacam gresku.. ne znam je li joj se dr ispricao ali znam da u sljedeci postupak idu IVF jer je takav dogovor s doktorom.. A i moram naglasit da je nama pocetnicima teze jer dodjes tamo neupucen u taj svijet, nepripremljen na sve te izraze, postupke i ostalo i nekako kao i u svakoj drugoj grani medicine ides s povjerenjem da je dr taj koji zna sta radi..

----------


## kismet

> Jedan od razloga zasto smo otisli iz Rijeke između ostalog je bio dr. zahtjevanje da se napravi aih i u nasem slucaju. Dok nam sa jedne strane govori da razmislimo o posvajanju i/ili donaciji.
> Ima tome osam godina unazad.
> 
> Vidim nije se nista promjenilo.


Na bolje se nije promijenilo sigurno, vjeruj mi.
Iz tvog potpisa je vidljivo da ste uspjeli, van Rijeke i to Vam je sigurno bila ispravna odluka, pogotovo s obzirom da, kao i što si napisala, su vam sugerirali AIH, a s druge strane vas uputili na posvajanje i donaciju (?!).
"Početnici" bi se svakako trebali dobro informirati, a o vjerovanju u to da vaš liječnik zna najbolje i zna što radi sam već pisala gore, da se ne ponavljam.

----------


## tigrical

Potpisujem Inesz i Argente. Meni je vrlo teško iz moje perspektive jer sam dugi niz godina u MPO. Mislim da je vrlo bitno ovo što kaže kismet da se početnici trebaju dobro informirati. Ja sam na samom početku godinu i pol čekala na red za hsg. Kasnije sam u čekaonici bila kao one kojima se ja sad čudim... Izađu iz ordinacije i onda imaju sto pitanja, a unutra samo slušaju. Hvala Bogu jezik imam, a i vrlo ga dobro upotrijebim u ordinaciji. Moj doktor zna koliko sam upućena i on me sam pita koji protokol želim i šta mislim...dapače i odbijala sam njegove prijedloge i on se naknadno složio sa mnom. Meni je to savršen odnos. A da ima svega - ima. I ne smijemo se izvlačiti na gužve.

----------


## butterfly101

Ddrage moje suborke, nadala sam se da ću se pojaviti sa lijepim vijestima ali na žalost ovaj mojji 7ivf nije urodio plodom. 
Ali borba se zahuktala i ja idem dalje puna nade....

----------


## kismet

> Potpisujem Inesz i Argente. Meni je vrlo teško iz moje perspektive jer sam dugi niz godina u MPO. Mislim da je vrlo bitno ovo što kaže kismet da se početnici trebaju dobro informirati. Ja sam na samom početku godinu i pol čekala na red za hsg. Kasnije sam u čekaonici bila kao one kojima se ja sad čudim... Izađu iz ordinacije i onda imaju sto pitanja, a unutra samo slušaju. Hvala Bogu jezik imam, a i vrlo ga dobro upotrijebim u ordinaciji. Moj doktor zna koliko sam upućena i on me sam pita koji protokol želim i šta mislim...dapače i odbijala sam njegove prijedloge i on se naknadno složio sa mnom. Meni je to savršen odnos. A da ima svega - ima. I ne smijemo se izvlačiti na gužve.


Veliki potpis  :Smile: 

Butterfly, žao mi je da ti 7 nije sretan broj, ali lijepo je vidjeti da si i dalje pozitiva - isplatiti će se, uroditi će plodom :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

jaoooo... sto ucinih na forumu... svako toliko ga napalim, mislim, forum... he he...
cure moje drage... ja vas sve potpisujem...ali cu vam napisati kako ja gledam na humanu ri, mi smo jako malo u mpo vodama, puno sam od vas naucila, pa sam dosta spremna krenula u to.. ugl.. da, greska se desila... meni je zao da je tako ispalo, ali i mojem dr. nitko se nije nadao da ce sgram nakon 4 mil biti 4 na broj, onda se radi i o mojoj O, koju nitko ne moze znati kad ce folikul puknuti, pa je prof na 8 DC rekla da je veliki i da ce 9 DC biti aih a odnos smo imali 7DC, pa folikul nije puknuo 9 DC pa de moj dr rekao da dodjemo 10 DC na aih, znaci 2 i po dana apst. + moj folikul se jos drzi. Profesorica je bila iznimno korektna na aih sve mi objesnila i bila bez suvisnih onih njezinih komentara i strucna (imala je novu frizuru)..
e sad.. meni nije jasno zasto se taj aih nije pretvorio u icsi kad su mi ga mogli punktirati taj dan...ali dobro, bilo i proslo...
Sta se danas desilo... moj dr iznenadjen sa svime od sgrama do mojeg folikula koji jos stoji i velik je 26 mm, tako da od ovog naravno nista i Tigrical neces se morati posipati pepelom.. i rekao je on ne zeli riskirati slijedeci ciklus sa losim sgramom i da bi on da idemo na prirodni ivf a i ja sam to htjela predloziti jer su se stvarno igrali nasim zivcima..ali ne krivim samo njih, jer ko je mogao znati kakav ce biti sgram i moj folikul koji nikako da pukne... i jos bi htjela reci da su sestra puune razumjevanja i strpljenja i volim kad se netko ponasa tako prema pacijentima jer sam i sama med.sestra a mm hvali embriologicu koja ga svaki put tijesi.. tako da ovo sta sam ja do sada vidjela i nije tako crno, a ko zna, mozda pocrni s vremenom... Hvala cure sta ste se ovako razmahale, treba reci svoje misljenje... super ste!!! a mi idemo u nove pobjede za tocno mjesec dana!!
Zelim svima puuno srece i nadam se da ce nasa Ri  uskoro biti bolja i uspjesnija (ocito niste nikad bile u OB Pula, Ri je Houston)

*Butterfly* bas mi je zao da nije uspjelo, ali tvoja pozitiva ce te dovesti na pozitivan ishod... skidam kapu na upornosti.. pusa!!

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala,a nema sta nego samo naprijed!
A ono zadnje u zagradi za ob pula trebala si ipak uvecat od ostatka teksta jer si tocno napisala... :Smile: , stvarno je sramota na sta nasa bolnica slici,ko zna sta si tek turisti misle kad dodju i vide to.

----------


## tini

> jaoooo... sto ucinih na forumu... svako toliko ga napalim, mislim, forum... he he...
> cure moje drage... ja vas sve potpisujem...ali cu vam napisati kako ja gledam na humanu ri, mi smo jako malo u mpo vodama, puno sam od vas naucila, pa sam dosta spremna krenula u to.. ugl.. da, greska se desila... meni je zao da je tako ispalo, ali i mojem dr. nitko se nije nadao da ce sgram nakon 4 mil biti 4 na broj, onda se radi i o mojoj O, koju nitko ne moze znati kad ce folikul puknuti, pa je prof na 8 DC rekla da je veliki i da ce 9 DC biti aih a odnos smo imali 7DC, pa folikul nije puknuo 9 DC pa de moj dr rekao da dodjemo 10 DC na aih, znaci 2 i po dana apst. + moj folikul se jos drzi. Profesorica je bila iznimno korektna na aih sve mi objesnila i bila bez suvisnih onih njezinih komentara i strucna (imala je novu frizuru)..
> e sad.. meni nije jasno zasto se taj aih nije pretvorio u icsi kad su mi ga mogli punktirati taj dan...ali dobro, bilo i proslo...
> Sta se danas desilo... moj dr iznenadjen sa svime od sgrama do mojeg folikula koji jos stoji i velik je 26 mm, tako da od ovog naravno nista i Tigrical neces se morati posipati pepelom.. i rekao je on ne zeli riskirati slijedeci ciklus sa losim sgramom i da bi on da idemo na prirodni ivf a i ja sam to htjela predloziti jer su se stvarno igrali nasim zivcima..ali ne krivim samo njih, jer ko je mogao znati kakav ce biti sgram i moj folikul koji nikako da pukne... i jos bi htjela reci da su sestra puune razumjevanja i strpljenja i volim kad se netko ponasa tako prema pacijentima jer sam i sama med.sestra a mm hvali embriologicu koja ga svaki put tijesi.. tako da ovo sta sam ja do sada vidjela i nije tako crno, a ko zna, mozda pocrni s vremenom... Hvala cure sta ste se ovako razmahale, treba reci svoje misljenje... super ste!!! a mi idemo u nove pobjede za tocno mjesec dana!!
> Zelim svima puuno srece i nadam se da ce nasa Ri  uskoro biti bolja i uspjesnija (ocito niste nikad bile u OB Pula, Ri je Houston)
> 
> *Butterfly* bas mi je zao da nije uspjelo, ali tvoja pozitiva ce te dovesti na pozitivan ishod... skidam kapu na upornosti.. pusa!!



Ja ću ti samo zaželjeti sreću i iz iskustva (a imam ga puno, pogledaj potpis) reći da ivf nije bio moguć u tvojoj situaciji zato jer nisi dobila štopericu jer štoperica je odgovorna za sazrijevanje folikula ali isto tako je odgovorna i za to da se jajna stanica u folikuku odvoji iz onih silnih granulica koje biolog još izčisti nakon punkcije...tako mi je objašnjeno nakon jedne pripreme za AIH bez štoperice...Sama imam negativnih iskustava ali možda je ovaj postupak insemenacije trebao biti nešto ohrabrujuće bar da ne propadne postupak tj. kad si već dole bolje insemenacija koja nema smisla nego ništa...bar meni osobno bi bilo lakše da se mogu uhvatiti za zadnju slamku spasa....ali to sam ja...Isto sam imala folikule koji su prelazili u ciste i rane ovulacije...zato sam išla na folikulometrije već od 5 d.c da bi u prirodnjaku imala 9.d.c punkciju...
Drži se i bit će sve o.k.

----------


## vatra86

Tini, hvala na pojasnjenju, eto sad znam jednu vise za tu stopericu. A sto se tice mog aih, nisam ja bila ljuta na dr. Jer nitko nije mogao znati da ce sgram biti los, mm je rekao da odustanemo od tog aih, ali ja sam bas htijela ici, a sad znam kako i to izgleda.
Hvala jos jednom..

----------


## phiphy

Da ne bi ostalo nedorečeno - ja jesam za iznošenje i diskutiranje i dobrih i loših stvari koje se događaju. Da nije bilo ovog foruma, a posebno ove teme, dolazila bih na humanu kao neuka tuka koja kima glavom na sve što joj dr. kaže i pristaje na predloženo liječenje jer ne zna bolje. Iz današnje perspektive, to bi značilo da bi moj MPO put u većoj mjeri bio drugačiji od ovog kojeg sam, na kraju, prošla. Reagirala sam jer je napisano par stvari koje su meni 'zazvonile' i nisu mi se učinile fer prema našim dr.

Po pitanju posvećenosti - nikad nisam bila požurivana ili ostala neodgovorenih pitanja. Pacijentica sam prof. koja je imala strpljenja čak i za mm koji je ponekad s pitanjima zvučao kao malo dijete koje na svaku rečenicu odgovara sa 'Zašto'.

Po pitanju pretrpanosti - koja je alternativa? Više doktora? Postoje li uopće (uvijek se govori kako fali xy specijalista)? Da li bi Ministarstvo to platilo (štedi se svugdje i stalno)? Naši dr. bi mogli prestati raditi druge poslove...(da npr. V. prestane raditi na gini ili S. na faksu, tamo bi trebali zaposliti nove ljude pa su opet problem novci). Ako nas je previše i pretrpano je, mogli bi smanjiti broj postupaka, a to znači da ne bi dolazile na red praktički u mjesecu nakon donesenih urednih nalaza, već bi bile liste čekanja od tko zna koliko. Pa sad...

*Tini*, hvala na objašnjenju zašto se neštopani AIH ne može 'pretvoriti' u IVF. Smatram da je Vatri trebalo dati štopericu kako bi se omogućio IVF jer s nalazom prvog sp. i nešto boljim drugim, ali opet ne baš sjajnim, lako se moglo dogoditi (a i dogodilo se) da sp. za AIH opet bude banana. Da postupak ne propadne, išla bi štoperica pa ovisno o sp. ili AIH ili IVF/ICSI.

----------


## vatra86

Phiphy. Potpisujem!!  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Da se ni mene krivo ne shvati...
Prvo potpisujem Argente i Tigrical.
Drugo, bez obzira na "početnički status" treba se informirati i dati dr do znanja da si informiran. Meni se stvarno, u mom hvala bogu kratkom stažu, nikad ništa neugodno na odjelu nije desilo i svi su bili stvarno super. Od mog starog dr V, pa preko sestara koje su mi stvarno puno olakšale psihičko stanje sa svojom pozitivom i susretljivošću. Na sve što me zanimalo sam dobila odgovor bez problema. Drugi je par rukava što bi ja u ordinaciji bila zbuki i zaboravila tamo pitat, pa sam poslije trčala na forum za dodatne info  :Razz: 
A treće, bez obzira na sve gore napisano, jako me ljuti kad čitam kako se nekad diletantski i neodgovorno odrađuju neki postupci, kako sam prije napisala, loše i opasno  :Sad:  Pogotovo što znam a su to uradili stručnjaci koji jako dobro znaju svoj posao.

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni još nešto nije jasno zar nisi ti vatra bila nedavno na hsg i nalaz nije bio dobar?

----------


## Argente

Cure koje postupate sada, jesu li i naši krenuli s ovjeravanjem papira kod javnog bilježnika prije svakog postupka kao ovi na VV?
Da ne bude zabune, mislim na ovu potvrdu.

----------


## dino84

> Cure koje postupate sada, jesu li i naši krenuli s ovjeravanjem papira kod javnog bilježnika prije svakog postupka kao ovi na VV?
> Da ne bude zabune, mislim na ovu potvrdu.


Mi smo bili sada u postupku, nismo morali ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika.

----------


## mravak

> Mi smo bili sada u postupku, nismo morali ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika.


također!

----------


## vatra86

Mi isto nismo nis ovjeravali za sad... HB...

----------


## butterfly101

Cure dali ste imali iskustva sa fragmentacijom embrija,meni se to ponavlja u svakom postupku pa neznam postoji li pozitivan ishod sa takvim embrijima. 
Phiphy sve si napisala tocno i nema se sta dodat,osim da pitam kako tvoja mrva i ti?

----------


## paty

ćao cure
možete mi pomoći koji je broj fax. na humanoj,trebala bi faksirati uputnicu

----------


## jejja

051/658-221 i kasnije nazoves 051/658-254 od 12-14h za info

----------


## paty

hvala jejja

----------


## tini

> Cure dali ste imali iskustva sa fragmentacijom embrija,meni se to ponavlja u svakom postupku pa neznam postoji li pozitivan ishod sa takvim embrijima. 
> Phiphy sve si napisala tocno i nema se sta dodat,osim da pitam kako tvoja mrva i ti?


Ovisi kolike su fragmentacije, do 20 % fragmentacija uzima se da embrij ima šansu za implantaciju, što je veća fragmentacija to je manja šansa za implantaciju jer to znači da se embrij ne dijeli kako treba pa se zato događa da embrij tijekom diobe gubi stanice tj zato imamo trostanične, peterostanične...itd... embrije tj embrije s neparnim brojem stanica...ja sam imala od 3-staničnog do 7-staničnog...ostala sam trudna sa savršrnim osmostaničnim embrijem...zato je moj savijet ne brini za fragmentacije nego u pohod za savršenim embrijem...znam da je to velika muka ali isplati se...meni se isplatila svaka suza...svaka punkcija i sve neugodno što sam prošla u postupcima...ali za taj mali osmjeh i ručice oko vrata...pa kad mi kaže "ta je mama?" prošla bi sve ovo i još toliko...

----------


## lina2

Jutro svima!!
Samo jedno pitanjce, obzirom da prvi put vadim betu, da li mi netko može reći kamo je to? Na uputnici piše medicinska biokemija!
Obzirom da mi je gin.jedva dala uputnicu, nisam ni pitala kamo trebam ići.
Hvala!!

----------


## kiki30

lina,ideš na polikliniku,odmah prizemno lijevo..inače imaš prednost pa ne moraš čekati red  :Smile:  Sretno!!!

----------


## lina2

Hvala kiki30!!!
Šta da samo zaobiđem red, pa pojest će me ono ljudi!  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*lina2* trudnice imaju prednost, lijepo piše na vratima.... a nalaz se podiže u drugoj zgradi, SRETNOOOOOOO!!!!!!

----------


## lina2

Hvala mravak!!  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

*butterfly*, hvala na pitanju, evo, sad je stvarno sve ok, dobro sam, a nadam se i bebolini  :Smile:  . Uskoro idem na uzv pa ću biti pametnija. Još malo pa smo odradili pola puta  :Shock: .
Žao mi je da tvoji embrijići nikako ne postaju fotogeničniji i držim  :fige:  da ti se potrefi jedan savšeni kao i tini.

*lina2*, do 8:15 vade krv onkološkim pacijentima, tj. oni imaju prednost, kad oni završe (nekad i prije 8:15), krećemo mi ostali. Sestra uvijek izađe iz ambulante i pogleda uputnice da vidi da li svi čekaju na pravom mjestu pa možeš, k'o fol, pitati da li imaš prednost pa ti ona mora reći Da  :Smile:  . Tako će svi čuti da ti je autoritet rekao da možeš prva u red i moći će njurgati samo sebi u bradu  :Razz:  .

----------


## lina2

Sviđa mi se se ideja!! Tako će i biti!
Hvala phiphy!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly a kakav je spermiogram ako nije jako loš da probate tražiti Ivf tako smo mi u ovom dobitnom postupku embriji su nam sa Icsi bili puno lošiji

----------


## Sumskovoce

Butterfly - Jedan od mojih sinova bio je 7-stanični embrio 3. dan. Rekli su da ima manje šanse jer je neparnog broja. A vidiš da unatoč tome mali živ, zdrav i jako glasan.

----------


## nina977

> Cure dali ste imali iskustva sa fragmentacijom embrija,meni se to ponavlja u svakom postupku pa neznam postoji li pozitivan ishod sa takvim embrijima. 
> Phiphy sve si napisala tocno i nema se sta dodat,osim da pitam kako tvoja mrva i ti?


Ja imam isti problem,u svkom postupku dobijem 10-12 st,a na kraju od svega toga niti jedan kvalitetan embrij,svi sa velikom fragmentacijom.Baš sam danas imala transfer,2 morule ali isto fragmentirane.Ovaj put mi je rađeno pola IVF pola ICSi ali nije bilo razlike u fragmentaciji(prvo je biologica mislila da ove koje idu klasičnim IVf-om da će biti manja fragmentacija,ali ništa od toga).Rekla je da jednostavno imam takav genetski kod i da u principu i takvi embriji imaju šansu.Ma,tko će ga više znat...luda sam od svega..

----------


## phiphy

Kakva je veza fragmentacije i nepranog broja stanica? (pitam jer ne znam, a vidim da povezujete te dvije pojave). Fragmentaciju embrija uspoređuju s fetom kruha koju dijeliš na 2 dijela - bit će mrvica, isto se događa i kod dijeljenja stanica u embriju. Ako je previše mrvica (fragmenata), nije dobro jer negativno utječe na dalnje dijeljenje. Iz toga bi proizašlo da će jako fragmentirani embrij možda biti i neparan...

----------


## jejja

sto se tice bete na poliklinici... na vratima vise ne pise da trudnice imaju prednost... danas nas je dve bilo tamo i sestra je izasla vidjela da smo za bete ali smo morale cekati.. iako sam i ja zadnji put od druge sestre dobila uputu da odmah udjem danas nismo ni ja ni cura koja je jos bila tamo.. ali inace bete idu bas kao sto phiphy kaze..

----------


## nina977

> Kakva je veza fragmentacije i nepranog broja stanica? (pitam jer ne znam, a vidim da povezujete te dvije pojave). Fragmentaciju embrija uspoređuju s fetom kruha koju dijeliš na 2 dijela - bit će mrvica, isto se događa i kod dijeljenja stanica u embriju. Ako je previše mrvica (fragmenata), nije dobro jer negativno utječe na dalnje dijeljenje. Iz toga bi proizašlo da će jako fragmentirani embrij možda biti i neparan...


To stvarno ne znam,nikad do sad nisam imala neparan broj već moji embriji  najčešće zaostaju za jedan dan u podjeli

----------


## butterfly101

ma mene ta fragmentacija stalno muči, radili smo mi i pola pola ali nikako. 
Spermijogram je u granicama normale, isto mi je embriologica rekla da je to stvar gena. 
Neznam sta da radim, jer  sa svom tom stimulacijom,i brojem stanica koji se kreće od 6-12js , nikad ne uspijemo dobit da se zametak lijepo razvija a kamoli da se nešto zaledi. Čak planiram odustat od svih tih hormona i ići samo u prirodnjake.

nina977 sretno i držim fige

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ma mene ta fragmentacija stalno muči, radili smo mi i pola pola ali nikako. 
> Spermijogram je u granicama normale, isto mi je embriologica rekla da je to stvar gena. 
> Neznam sta da radim, jer  sa svom tom stimulacijom,i brojem stanica koji se kreće od 6-12js , nikad ne uspijemo dobit da se zametak lijepo razvija a kamoli da se nešto zaledi. Čak planiram odustat od svih tih hormona i ići samo u prirodnjake.
> 
> nina977 sretno i držim fige


butterfly imaš pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i iskoristi ih, napravi kako ti intuicija kaže...kod mene je ipak bilo razlike u tome jesu li radili ICSI ili IVF pa sam mislila da vam može i to pomoći. Mi nismo imali nikad punoo j.s. niti embrija i stvarno nam je trebalo dosta vremena da dođemo do pravog

----------


## nina977

> ma mene ta fragmentacija stalno muči, radili smo mi i pola pola ali nikako. 
> Spermijogram je u granicama normale, isto mi je embriologica rekla da je to stvar gena. 
> Neznam sta da radim, jer  sa svom tom stimulacijom,i brojem stanica koji se kreće od 6-12js , nikad ne uspijemo dobit da se zametak lijepo razvija a kamoli da se nešto zaledi. Čak planiram odustat od svih tih hormona i ići samo u prirodnjake.
> 
> nina977 sretno i držim fige


Totalno te razumijem,točno tako se i ja osijećam, imali smo do sad 6 stimuliranih,kad se sve zbroji valjda 70 js a niti jedan pošteni embrij.
Ma,stvarno više ne znam ,možda kako kaže Mali Mimi trebamo čekati da se potrefi jedan dobar,ali ne znam koliko imam više psihičke snage za sve to....

----------


## nina977

> butterfly imaš pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i iskoristi ih, napravi kako ti intuicija kaže...kod mene je ipak bilo razlike u tome jesu li radili ICSI ili IVF pa sam mislila da vam može i to pomoći. Mi nismo imali nikad punoo j.s. niti embrija i stvarno nam je trebalo dosta vremena da dođemo do pravog


Mimi,iz kojeg puta ste vi uspjeli? Jesi uzimala kakvu dodatnu terapiju?Ja sam na Decortinu 5 mg i Fragminu svaki put ali ništa..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mimi,iz kojeg puta ste vi uspjeli? Jesi uzimala kakvu dodatnu terapiju?Ja sam na Decortinu 5 mg i Fragminu svaki put ali ništa..


Da ja sam bila isto na toj terapiji zadnjih nekoliko puta, uspjeli iz 14 pokušaja, prije tog još 3 AIH i jednom smo imali sa smrznutim j.s. ali te se nisu ni odledile pa ne brojim

----------


## butterfly101

ajme Mimi draga, stvarno si veliki poticaj svima nama. :Love: 

ja uzimam fragmin i crinone gel, za sta je taj Dectarin. 

*nina977* vjerujem da će se upornost isplatit,mimi je pravi dokaz,ali ono što ubija je čekanje! 
Malo mi je lakše kad znam da nisam jedina sa tom fragmentacijom, mislila sam da sam čao.
sta je sa našom *snekicom*?

----------


## kismet

Decortin je kortikosteroid za sustavnu primjenu - glukokortikoid, ja sam do jučer (12 tjedan) uzimala po 5 mg (od punkcije) u vidu nekog imunosupresiva, obzirom na moju endometriozu, upalu zdjelice netazjašnjenog uzroka (svi brisevi, cervikalni i uzeti tijekom operacije, pa i slobodna tekućina su uvijek bili negativni - sumnjalo se na aseptične apscese). U Pragu ih je daju praktički po defaultu, skoro svima, ali u različitim dozama - nije dokazano, barem ne decidirano, da pospješuju implantaciju i rani razvoj ali ukratko, laički rečeno, trebali bi poslužiti da tvoj organizam prihvati embrio i ne odbaci ga kao strano tijelo, figurativno rečeno. Ako sam pogriješila, nek me netko ispravi, tako mi je objašnjeno, a to sam i ukratko zaključila iz pročitanog. Recimo, po jednoj teoriji, endometrioza, pa i blagi oblik, je autoimuna bolest, a Decortin, između ostalog, je terapija za razno-razne autoimune bolesti.

----------


## butterfly101

*kismet* hvala ti na objašnjenju, hm, šta bi rekao moj dr. kad bi mu predložila da mi prepiše tu terapiju. Kod mene nema endom. ali očito nešto ne štima. sve moguće nalaze koje sam napravila bili su u redu, uključujući genetičke pretrage, na temelju njih uveli su mi samo fragmin. 

P.S. Drage moje hvala vam na svim odgovorima, najbolje ste!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam isto zbog endometrioze uzimala dec. na svoju ruku, zbog ovog što je kismet objasnila, samo ne toliko dugo koristila sam ga negdje do bete znači samo oko implantacije i tih 14 dana, sad koliko je on bio ključan ne znam ali nakon toliko puta sam probala

----------


## nina977

Kod nas na Sv.Duhu svima daju Decortin ali mislim da 2.5 mg,ja imam 3 autoimune bolesti pa mi zato daje 5mg od prvog dana stimulacije.
Butterfly,dobro kažeš, Mali Mimi nam je baš dabar poticaj da se ne predajemo... :Smile:

----------


## suzy.s

cure !!! evo i mene ! sutra imam prvu F. pa da vidimo kako se situacija razvija?! da li koja od vas zna dali radi dr. V ?

----------


## jejja

*suzy* mislim da su radnim danom ujutro svi tamo, bar su najcesce bili kad sam isla na fm.. sretno i da ne bude velika guzva..

----------


## Snekica

Vidim da me se Leptirica zaželila, pa rekoh da se javim!  :Kiss: 
Tu sam, čitam vas na preskoke, odmaram, sutra idem na konzultacije, vidjeti ćemo što ćemo se i kao dogovoriti. Uskoro vam se češće javim  :Smile: 
MM malena ti je  :Zaljubljen:  (svi pišu u muškom rodu, a ja ipak mislim da je curka purka  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## kameleon

obavljen prvi uzv, i da...ima puno malih folikula i jedan se već izdvojio na 16 14, 7dc!?!?!?!?!?!?! ima netko kakvih iskustava s preuranjenim folikulom??? nadam se samo da neće taj jedan zeznuti cijeli postupak...
Dr kaže, dođite vi opet sutra, pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo...samo se nadam da neću morati svaki dan ići do 14dc, kad mi je inače ovulacija..
suzy, trebali bi sutra biti svi doktori..
butterfly  :Love: 
pozdravi svima!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

kameleon kako je prošlo danas? Hoće pustiti ovaj da ode, a maleni da narastu ili? 
Ja sam bila danas na konzultacijama, u 05/13 sam u postupku, a do tad ću napraviti par nalaza pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje.

----------


## butterfly101

*kameleon* ja sam imala jednom sličnu situaciju, bila sam 8 dc na folikulom. i već dobila štopericu,neznam šta se desilo ali od 12js bila je samo jedna zrela,oplodila se,bio je transfer ali ja sam opet ovdje.
Nadam se da će kod tebe biti pametniji i da neće žuriti. Sretno

*Sneki*  ajde super, samo naprijed...ja čekam nikako da se naručim na konzult. Joj da se barem telefonom može dogovorit šta dalje, barem za nas koje smo već u toku tokova...

----------


## kameleon

hej sneki, butterfly...hvala na brizi...puno vas pozdravljam i još malo pa ste obje opet u akciji!?!? šta ne biste došle na rječku kavicu u subotu??? ajde baš ste mogle!!! :Smile: 
jučer sam bila malo u šoku, ali danas smo malo pametniji..
ovaj veći 18 16, a maleni na 14 12, tako da rastu...valjda će ga stići!  :Laughing: 
pa pitala sam da li ovaj veliki može puknuti, a da ovi mali ostanu, ali kaže dr da neće riskirati, jer da kad jedan pukne da je to onda lančana reakcija...tako da sutra opet uzv pa vjerovatno i štoperica, to će sutra odlučiti..nadam se da će biti nešto zrelih  :fige: 
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki ajde to je brzo
Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ima svakakvih slučajeva i nemogu se uspoređivati što je nekom rano ili kasno onom drugom nije, čak ni 2 ciklusa iste osobe se nemogu uspoređivati tako da prepusti to liječnicima (iako sam i ja bila trtaroš i pitala se stalno što ako ovo ili ono)

----------


## vatra86

*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje kako treba... meni na 8 dan ciklusa folikul bio 19 mm ali u prirodnom ciklusu, a ovulacija na 14 dc, sad kad idem na prirodni ivf, sigurno ce mi dati stopericu vec na 8dc.. a ja bi da ipak bude kasnije...ali dobro... bitno da se tvoje lijepo oplode i da nam ubrzo budes trbusasta
*sneki* pa to je super da idete opet...imas vremena za rijesiti jos te nalaze  onda  5 mj. u napad!!! 
*jel bi koja isla na kavicu u ri iz istre?*

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav cure,uvijek vas pratim i jedva čekam da objavite i vi svoje bete i da nam se pridružite...
Sneki odlične vijesti i od srca držim fige kao i ostalim curama...uvijek uz vas!!!

----------


## Snekica

vatra dolijeva ulje na vatru! Ja sam skoro pa uvijek ZA ali nas nije ostalo puno koje bi išle! Za subotu neznam kakav je MM plan (ovisno o vremenu), ali mislim da neću moći. 
I da, hvala vam na mislima!

----------


## vatra86

A dajte istrijanke...idemo su u riku na kafe!!! Ja peljen!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kameleon

hvala vatra!!! danas štoperica, četvrtak punkcija ( 11dc), ima 1o-tak folikula..  :Smile: 
nadam se da će se javiti još netko iz istre tko bi došao s vatrom na kavicu..butterfly???
mali mimi, istina, samo nisam očekivala tako veliki folikul 7dc...ali za sada je dobro prošlo!!
pozdrav tebi i bebi,uživajte!!!tako je lijepo vidjeti trudnice na ovom našem podforumu...nekako, sve ih je više i više!!!  :Very Happy: 
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## tigrical

> A dajte istrijanke...idemo su u riku na kafe!!! Ja peljen!!


Daj nagovori Sneki!!! Ona je uvijek za akciju!

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon 10 folikula? Wow..to mora biti dobro ovaj put, pa i smrzlica da imate, drzim  :fige: 
Pa di su te istrijanke??? Sneki? Butterfly?? Ala su da iznenadimo fiumanke!!! Ja ne znan ki je jos iz istre...

----------


## roan

bok cure ..nije me bilo par dana ..čekam 11.03 za vađenja prve bete od prve inseminacije..e sad ..imate iskustva sa estrofem tabletama ? ja sam ih počela piti prije ins.radi tankog endometrija i rekao dr.da ih nastavim piti ..s obzirom da ga ja neću vidit do 11.03 da li ste vi to pile nakon inseminacije toliko puno vremena ? piše u uputstvima da ukoliko se sumlja na trudnoću odmah prestat .i što sad ? nije da ne sumljan ipak je ins.bila+temp.odnosi ,znači mogućnost postoji ..da li se uopće (pod pretpostavkom da  se nije uspjelo uhvatit )zbog kljukanja efostona može dobiti menzis ?jer KAO piju se dok se ne dobije menzis ili beta pozitivna ..iskustva??????

----------


## kismet

roan, slobodno nastavi s estrofemom po uputi koju si dobila od liječnika s MPO, već sam pisala nekome (ne mogu se sjetiti gdje, ali nedavno) - ja sam 12+6 i još ih pijem; bez brige...oni u tvom slučaju služe za zadebljanje endometrija i bolju receptivnost istog!

----------


## lasta

> Pa di su te istrijanke??? Sneki? Butterfly?? Ala su da iznenadimo fiumanke!!! Ja ne znan ki je jos iz istre...


 :Storma s bičem:

----------


## lasta

roan ja sam pila estrofem do nekih 14tt

----------


## vatra86

Lasta ides i ti? Imam ja i sjedalicu spremnu!  :Wink:

----------


## lasta

Idemo na put i mi...a tako mi je zao

----------


## vatra86

Ocito se istrijanke drze onog: lipo je u Istri piti i ziviti...  :Laughing:  ali nase fiumanke isto su super!! A stvarno nitko nije za akciju! A dobro... Slijedeci put..nadjemo se na pola puta!

----------


## butterfly101

curke žao mi je, lipo se zabavite... bit će veselo vjerujem :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

vatra, pusti babe i dopelji se sama!

----------


## Snekica

Ja bi drage volje došla (zna tigrical  :Razz: ) ali dali su lijepo vrijeme (što mi sad ne ide u prilog  :Smile:  ) i MM je organizirao akciju piljenja drva, a mene čeka spremanje marende, ručka...  :gaah: 
Idući put idemo, ok?!

----------


## suzy.s

EVO I MENE!!!................12 DC IMAM 10-12 FOLIKULA I SPREMAM SE ZA PUNKCIJU VJEROVATNO U PON.  DRŽITE MI FIGE!!! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Drzim noznorucne fige!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

:fige:   :fige:

----------


## butterfly101

Bravo Suzy i sretno na punkciji,ima ih puno pa navijam da dobijes i puno lijepih stanica.

----------


## Snekica

> EVO I MENE!!!................12 DC IMAM 10-12 FOLIKULA I SPREMAM SE ZA PUNKCIJU VJEROVATNO U PON.  DRŽITE MI FIGE!!!


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Bubamara 87

Sretno suzy  :Wink:

----------


## suzy.s

Hvala cure!!! Rekao doktor da ima više od očekivanog 12-15 kom!!! živi bili pa vidili u pon.

----------


## paty

Suzy.s sretno u pon. prava "koka nesilica"

----------


## dino84

Cure, zna li koja kako se u Ri provode prirodnjaci kod cura s PCOS-om koje nemaju ovulaciju? Ja bez Klomifena ne ovuliram nikako, a čitam da u drugim klinikama prirodnjaci moraju biti bez ikakve stimulacije pa me zanima kakvo je stanje kod nas. Jer ako je i tu tako, ja onda nemam šanse iskoristiti ona 2 prirodna postupka na koje imam pravo  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

*dino* ne znam kako je to kod nas, meni jos nisu trebali, ali sam pricala s jejjom o tome na kavi, ona ne ovulira ni sa klomicima, tako je ona osudjena na ta 4 stimulirana, pre strasno kakav zakon imamo... vjerujem da ce ti se javiti cure s iskustvom da ja kazem da ti vise ni jedan postupak nece trebati jer si vec trudna jos samo da beta potvrdi..  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Dino84 ja mislim da ipak daju klomifen ja znam da ako meni bude trebao prirodnjak bez klomifena nema šanse

----------


## suzy.s

cure!!! imamo 16js  i čekamo četvrtak!!!!

----------


## mravak

*suzy.s* prava si koka!! svaka čast na toliko jaja  :Naklon: 

 sada su nam mrvice zajedno i labu i imaju tulum....moja jedna i brdo tvojih  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

suzy, mravak  :Very Happy:  za veseli tulum u labu!!!!!
dino ja nisam dobivala ništa, ali kod mene su redovne ovulacije...ali mislim da su neke dobivale klomifene...nadam se da će ti se javiti netko s takvim iskustvom...a šta vatra kaže, sretno s betom, pa da ti niti ne treba ivf u prirodnom ciklusu!!  :Smile: 
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## vatra86

Suzy 16 js? Uuuuu stvarno si prava koka.tebi i mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~ za super plodan tulum!!!
Kameleon tebi pusica

----------


## butterfly101

Opa suzy,pa ti rasturaš...a u kombinaciji sa mravak bit ce to pravi tulum....fige drzim cure

----------


## butterfly101

Dino sigurno daju klomifene jer ih je i meni dr.spominjao jer neman redovite o. Ali ti si alo preubrzala draga,pa beta tek ceka a ti si vec u drugom postupku....ma za usi te treba povuc

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima  :Smile:  Ma ja to samo informativno pitam, naravno da sam ja trudna i novi postupak će mi trebati jedino za bracu ili seku  :Smile: 
suzy, vau, 16 js, stvarno svaka čast... tebi i mravak držim  :fige:  za nezaboravan tulum!

----------


## jejja

*suzy* bravo za 16 komada , *dino* iako ti nece trebati, ali ako sam ja dobro shvatila kad sam mislila da ce mi propast 1 pokusaj jer nisam odreagirala nista na klomice samo klomice se moze provuc u blagostimulirani -prirodni... ne znam koliko je pametno javno sad o tome..ali vjerujem da bi se nesto dalo rijesiti da se provuce kao prirodni ako su samo klomici u igri.. pa makar kupila sama klomice pa nek pisu prirodni...

----------


## kiki30

Dino,držim fige za betu !!
Suzy,bravo! sigurno je veselo u labu !! :Very Happy: 
Jejja,a vidim krećeš u 5mj.  :Smile:  ma brzo će to doći.
Kameleon,sretno na sekun. !!
Kod mene ništa,nije bilo transfera jer se mrva stala razvijati 5 dan. tako da uskoro opet na još jedan prirodnjak ali u svemu tome je pozitivno je nalaz mm-normo!!!  :Shock:   Evo u 12 mj. bio teška olig. a sad normo! pa ti budi pametan  :Smile:  sretno cure!

----------


## jejja

*kiki30* zao mi je za mrvu, ali poskocit cu za spermio pa nek ostane takav i za iduci postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## dino84

Cure, nažalost, možda će mi ipak trebati koji prirodnjak. Danas 15dnt beta 0. Ovaj put me baš jako pogodilo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

*dino84* baš mi je žao!!  Odmori se malo od postupaka...i onda u nove pobjede...biti će jednog dana i beta pozitivna!!!  :Taps:

----------


## vatra86

Kiki super za sram, i ja bi takav scenarij, a za js sta je odustala, mi je bas zao..ali bit ce..saljem hug
Kao i dinu i na ovoj temi veeeliki hug..

----------


## vatra86

* sgram

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki i dino baš mi je žao :Sad: 
kiki jeste šta koristili za spermiogram?

----------


## suzy.s

KIKI I DINO  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: baš mi je ža

----------


## kiki30

dino,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
Mali Mimi,nismo ništa koristili,prije smo dosta toga probali pa niš..jedina razlika je ča je mm cijeli 2mj.bio na g.o , znači doma bez stresa na poslu,e sad da li je to možda utjecalo neznam..jer lani smo isto bili u postupku u 4 mj.kad je bio na g.o.  i onda je nalaz bio bolji,tj. blaga astheo.  kaže mi mm kako bi možda trebao i on bit na b.o prije postupka kad tako posao djeluje na njega hehe- :Laughing:  ma možeš mislit!

----------


## kameleon

aaaaaaa kiki, dino  :Love: 
odtugujte i onda hrabro dalje...  :Kiss: 

suzy i mravak  :fige:  za transfere!!!

----------


## butterfly101

*dino* žao mi je ...

*kiki*ma nisam ni kužila da si bila u "postupku", ili mi je promaklo ili si to šutke odradila , šaljem zagrljaj i želim ti uspješan prirodnjak...pusa

----------


## mravak

Drage moje...transfera nema  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

Mravak,joj,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
Butterfly,ma ja ti to onako malo po skrivećki ali su me "otkrili" hehe  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

mravak, šta je bilo? Koji dan?

----------


## mravak

Danas je 3. dan i danas se embrij prestao razvijati

*Suzy*  :fige:

----------


## jejja

*mravak* zao mi je  :Sad:  sta je ovo, nikako neke predobre vjesti da ulete i pokrenu lavinu dobitaka.. ajde nek ostali transferi prodju kako treba  :fige:

----------


## suzy.s

evo mene!!! danas imamo 9 oplođenih JS I ČEKAMO SUBOTU!!!! NADAM SE DA ČE PREŽIVJETI I DA ČE BITI TRANSFER!

----------


## mravak

*suzy.s.*  bravooooo!!   :fige:

----------


## kameleon

a baš mi žao mravak  :Love: 
suzy  :Very Happy:  to su super vijesti!!!  :fige: 
butterfly kada ti ideš u akciju??
pozdravi svima!!

----------


## vatra86

mravak...bas mi je zao... a bit ce... samo hrabro!  :Love: 
Suzy.s  :rock:  stvarno ovaj put moora biti dobitan... drzim  :fige: 
ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pokrene lavina dobrih vijesti i uspjesnih postupaka

----------


## Mali Mimi

mravak žao mi je
sad držimo fige suzy.s, ali bit će draga od 9 komada mora biti lijepih blastica

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Sretan dan zena drage moje  :Heart: 
*suzy.s* nek prezive do subote, nek bude i za smrzlice i da ti lijepo vrate mrvicu/mrvice koje ce ostati duugo s tobom  :fige:

----------


## butterfly101

Kameleon, mene sad cekaju konzultacije pa se nadam da ce me stavit u prirodni i to odmah sa slijedecim ciklisom...nadam se da ne trzim previse ali ja cu doc tamo sa mojom idejom :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Mislim da nećeš imati problema za to! Sretno!

----------


## paty

kod kojeg si dr,

----------


## butterfly101

Kod dr.MM

----------


## suzy.s

Cure!!!   Imam blasticu na sigurnom i još par komada  na čuvanju za sljedeće pute!!!  Ako bude trebalo......  Sada puno odmora i čekam betu 25,03, :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

Suzy.s,sretno !!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s to je super

----------


## mravak

*suzy* bravo!!!  :Klap:   :Klap: 

 Mislila sam na tebe i jedva čekala da nam se javiš ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kameleon

evo nam napokon još malo dobrih vijesti!!! suzy.s, zakon!!!  :Smile: 
baš me razvesele ovako lijepe vijesti!  :Very Happy: 
pozdravi svima!!!!
kismet, hvala ti na željama!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

bravo suzy! Sretno!

----------


## butterfly101

suzy.s supeeer..sretno i dobro je čuvaj

----------


## vatra86

*suzy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojcicu 25.3.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure!!!   Imam blasticu na sigurnom i još par komada  na čuvanju za sljedeće pute!!!  Ako bude trebalo......  Sada puno odmora i čekam betu 25,03,


suzy,
kokice neselice  :Smile:  neka je sa srećom!

Koliko je blastica u frizu?

----------


## suzy.s

4 BEBAČA!!!!   BIĆE ZIMOGROZNI :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  AKO SU NA MAMU! :Grin:

----------


## jejja

Suzi odlicno, sad nek je sretno do 25.03. i neka bude lijepa beta  :fige:

----------


## kismet

suzy, sretno i nek eskimići budu za bracu i/ili seku, da upali sada za jednu zimsku, zimogroznu bebu  :Klap:

----------


## jejja

brzinsko pitanjce, jel se na humanoj podize decapeptyl isto kao i gonal (njega sam tamo dobivala svaka dva dana za sljedece dane) ili cu to morat po recept ili se kupuje, cisto pitam da znam bit spremna kad zatreba..

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja sve dobivaš tamo

----------


## jejja

Zahvaljujem Mali Mimi..  :Heart:

----------


## suzy.s

a di ste svi????????????? NEKO ZATIŠJE!!!

----------


## jejja

U cekanjima ? Barem ja.. nikako da taj 5-i mjesec dodje  :Laughing:  preksinoc sam sanjala da sam bas lijepo trbusasta.. nestrpljiva sam krenut s bockanjem, nikad nisam mislila da cu jedva cekat inekcije..

----------


## butterfly101

Joj da,i ja svasta sanjam, cesto da sam trudna i bas se probudim sa tim lijepim filingom...jedva cekam taj dan. Ja cekam konzultacije pa do tada nemam novosti.

----------


## suzy.s

I JA SAN ZNALA SVAŠTA SANJATI--- DA SAM RODILA MALU PLAVU CURICU, A MI OBA DVA CRNI ?!  ALI NI ME BILO BRIGA ČA SU U LABU SMUČKALI ..... SAMO DA JE!!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

hehe suzy ugasi caps lock da ne vičeš na nas  :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

ćao cure
ja danas bila na kolsultacijama.dok pribavim dokumentaciju-nalaze pa u prirodnjak da odradim ta dva do ljeta
zabilježena za stimulirani tek u 10mj.

----------


## kameleon

u zadnje vrijeme često zatišje na ovom podforumu...
ali kad je kavica...hop..svi su tu!!  :Laughing: 
evo, ja čekam prvi uzv u ponedjeljak!  :Smile: 
slavni sekundarni  :Cool:  ...i potajno se nadam čudu!!
pozdravi!!!

----------


## olivera

Kameleon u pravu si za zatisje.zato na kavi sve bruji, tu si valjda nemamo nista novog za reci  :Smile:   hehe  
P.S. tigrice mogli bi malo gusce te kave, nekima je to jedini bijeg iz kuce, a tamo sve imamo dar govora  :Razz:  
Kameleon sretno!

----------


## tigrical

Imati ćemo svakako još jednu kavicu prije Zajedno za plodnost. Malo ćakulanja, a i dogovor za Zg.

----------


## vatra86

*jejja* 5 mj. ti je za čas... 
ja cu se u pon druziti s kameleon u cekaonici....i meni prva fm prije prirodnog ivf-a...

----------


## kismet

cure sretno, nek vam se ostvari sve o čemu sanjate  :Smile: 
_______________________________________________

Kameleon,  držim fige i mislim na tebe!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure sretno, nek vam se ostvari sve o čemu sanjate 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Kameleon,  držim fige i mislim na tebe!


X

----------


## phiphy

U borbi protiv zatišja  :Smile:  , prosipam puno trudničke prašine za sreću svim curama u postupcima!

----------


## kiki30

vatra,kameleon i ja sam u pon. u čekaonici   :Smile:  vidimo se...
phiphy,samo nas ti puno prosipaj,treba nam te prašine..   :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

*phiphy* hvala za prašinicu, nadam se da ste nam dobro....i kako je biti trudnica, vjerujem da uživaš i da te paze imaze  :mama: 

*kiki,kameleon i vatra* čini mi se da če vam ovoga puta vrijeme u čekaoni proletjet....sreeetno

----------


## olivera

Fino ste se poslagale,vrijeme ce vam brzo proci u pon. A ide li koja u nedjelju kad i ja?  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

olivera,draga..sretno sutra!!!  :Smile: 
butterfly,kad ćeš nam se ti pridružiti?kad ideš na dogovor?

----------


## olivera

Hvala Kiki, nadam se dobrome  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Olivera sretno i tebi..javi nam lijepe vijesti!

----------


## jejja

curke sretno na fm  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

evo vatra, javljam ti lijepe vijesti, transfer je obavljen  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Specifikacija?! Koliki, kakav, veličina, slika?!  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

4.stanični, pravilnog oblika, treći dan. može biti bilo šta, pretprošli mjesec je bilo isto tako pa ćorak. Ljetos su bila 2 savršena 8.stanična pa vanmaterična. Ja nisam za popravit statistiku, samo pobrkati lončiće :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Olivera...hehe sretno i navijam za betu. Malo sam zbunj. Sta vanmatericna nakon ivf-a? 
Kiki ja sam u petak gore.

----------


## olivera

da, vanmaterična nakon sekundarnog

----------


## vatra86

Olivera drzim  :fige:  za betu...ali bit ce velika.znam to!

----------


## vatra86

A da i ovdje napisem.. 9DC folikul 16.7 mm, sutra opet fm i najvjerojatnije i stoperica.. Ispricavam se curama koje su dugo cekale a ja samo 5 min jer sam kasnila...
Suzy.s kakvo je stanje kod tebe
Oliveri i ostalima ~~~~~~
Pusa

----------


## roan

bok cure!vidim da ste pretežno sve na ivf-u ,koliko ste bile puta na inseminacijama  da ste se odlučile za ivf ?da li su vam svaki put bile neuspješne i samo gubljenje vremena ?

----------


## vatra86

Roan mi smo bili jednom sa dg OAT.i bio je cisti promasaj tako da nas je dr poslao na ivf.

----------


## dino84

*roan*, i mi smo bili samo jednom na inseminaciji jer sam loše reagirala na klomifene.

*vatra*, odlično za folikul i držim  :fige:  za dalje!

----------


## suzy.s

kod mene je stanje: subota-- cjeli dan sukrvica ,navečer grčevi,  nedjelja--- sve ok bez nikakvog iscjetka i bolova , A DANAS ---grčevi. polako probija krv,mislim da se bori M SA UTRIĆIMA i da stiže prava M.

----------


## vatra86

Suzy ne ne i ne!! Iš menga!!! I dalje ti drzim  :fige:  koji ti je dnt?

----------


## suzy.s

9dnt blastice!!!

----------


## paty

to se i meni događalo uvijek sam procurila ranije dok nisam ostala trudna,neovisno o ultrićima
većinom je to bilo 10-11 dan transvera
iskreno se nadam da nije i kod tebe tako

----------


## vatra86

Pa kad mislis betu vaditi? Joooj suzy mislim na tebe i da je sve ok...

----------


## suzy.s

25.03 vadim betu!!! nemogu prije jer mi je na uputnici napisala datum vađenja! eventualno ako mi se smiri napravim test ali imam grčeve za p........ pa vjerovano niš od svega tega?!

----------


## butterfly101

Roan mislim da ako preskocis inseminaciju i ides na ivf po zakonu ih vise ne mozes iskoristit a cure ce znati na koliko ih imas pravo. Ako ste ok ti i muz bilo bi seta da ih propustite.

----------


## butterfly101

Suzy.s drzim fige da to bude znak implantacije....

----------


## Mali Mimi

roan imaš 4 AIH po zakonu a* nije toliko tu pitanje što bi mi htjeli* u pravilu ako su dijagnoze dosta lagane ide se prvo na to (nekad je to bilo 3 puta), tako smo i mi morali na početku iako sam ja mislila koju preskočiti (jer smo bili mladi i kao idiopati, mada se poslije nasložilo dijagnoza koje nisu vidjeli na početku) tako da iz moje perspektive nisu bile od koristi ali kažem imali smo mi puno većih problema nego što su dr. na početku mislili. Općenito uvijek se počinje s nekakvim lakšim postupcima od ciljanih pa AIH pa tek onda se ide na IVF ali to sve manje više dr. predlaže u skladu s vašom dijagnozom.

----------


## kameleon

cure, hvala vam svima..
olivera sretno, hura za transfer!!
vatra i kiki......idemo prirodnjaci!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
suzy.s nije gotovo dok nije gotovo!!!!!!!!drži se...držim fige da te ipak iznenadi M i NE dođe!!!!
mm bio danas kod biologa na petrovoj, ako i kako ovaj sekundarni prođe, idemo na biopsiju najvjerovatnije...
ali o tome ćemo nakon ovulacije i eventualne oplodnje  :Cool:  
bome, čekaona puna ko šipak!  :Laughing: 
pozdravi svima!!!!

----------


## kiki30

ma nije krcata..ja čekala samo dva i pol sata!!  :Smile: 
vatra vidimo se sutra a izgleda i u četvrtak na punkciji!
suzy,pišni koji testić,meni se na 9dnt blastica već vidio plus pa će i tebi-držim fige!..

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon-ma koja punkcija i ti ces s nama slaviti novu u radjaoni!
Kiki30 bas super skupa cemo odbrojavati..

----------


## phiphy

Opa, zahuktalo se ovdje opasno  :Klap:  .  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  svima!

*Butterfly*, želim da što prije ostaneš trudna pa da ja tebi mogu postavljati teška pitanja kao što je kako je biti trudan  :Smile:  .

*Roan*, kao što ti je Mali Mimi rekla, na AIH ideš ako dr. tako preporuči, a to ovisi o vašim dijagnozama. Da li AIH ima smisla...pa ima...posebno svakoj onoj curi koja je tako ostala u drugom stanju i nije morala isprobati 'ljepote' stimulacije i/ili punkcije. Mi smo bili na 4 AIH-a (kod S. bi bili išli i na 6 da nisam inzistirala da krenemo na IVF), podebljali smo statistiku za AIH na strani neuspješno, ali da li bih mogla reći da je gubljenje vremena...pa i ne bih. Sad se po Zakonu ima pravo na 4 AIH-a, to je 4 mjeseca, ako nemaš jako puno godina, nije to toliko puno vremena, a u svakom slučaju je puno banalnija i bezbolnija procedura od IVF-a.

----------


## vatra86

Meni punkcija u cetvrtak..bila sam prvi put kod dr.V. I bas je stosan.. Drzite fige da se moje jajceko ne pretvori u jaje na oko do onda.. Pusa svima

----------


## kiki30

I meni punkcija u četvrtak i 5. sam na redu!!! Bit će veselo..  :Smile: 
Vatra vidimo se...
Kameleon sretno!!
suzy,kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## vatra86

Kiki kako znas da si 5. Na redu? A koja sam ja?  :Razz: 
Suzy?

----------


## butterfly101

Ajme cure pa vi kao da ste se dogovorile od pocetka...barem vam je lakse kad ste skupa,a na transferu ce zvonit iz sobe 106 dok budete lezale,vec mogu zamislit cakule...i puno smjeha. 

Drzim vam svima fige!
Phypi draga pa nisam mislila da je to tesko pitanje, koliko sad brojite?

----------


## vulkan

:Razz: Sretno cure i hrabro u nove pobjede i da nam se što prije pridružite i zato vam šaljem puno,puno trudničke praššššiiiinnnneeeeeeeeeee..... :Razz:

----------


## phiphy

Sretno na punkciji, komadi!

*Butterfly*, evo nas, ušli u 23. tj. Sad nas čeka još jedna kontrola krvi i urina, a i OGTT. Nadam se da mi to neće ujedno biti i prvi trudnički rigoleto  :Grin:  . Eh, kako je biti trudan...prvo se i meni činilo lagano pitanje, a onda kad sam krenula pisati, skužila sam da zapravo ne znam što napisati. Biti trudan je nekako čudesno  :Smile:  , u isto je vrijeme skroz obično i potpuno neobično. Sad se jako dobro osjećam i lako je zaboraviti da se bilo što događa kad nemaš nikakvih smetnji, osim malo većeg trbuha. To je taj obični dio. Onda te beba šutne  :Laughing:  i podsjeti te da je tu, a ja se i dalje čudom čudim zar je zaista moguće da neko živo biće postoji u mom trbuhu. To je neobičan dio. Tako da je to neki mix emocija koje je zapravo i teško prenijeti u riječi. Ono što sigurno znam je da je moja najdraža uzv slikica ona s transfera. Ove druge svi imaju, a s transfera samo neki  :Smile:  . Od srca vam svima želim da i vi što prije gledate svoju najdražu uzv slikicu, a bebolini vam se javlja iz trbušine  :Heart:  .

----------


## vatra86

I ja bi slikicu s transfera...morat cuptati mm da pita biologicu, ful se skompao s njom..  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Phiphy draga bas si me raznjezila...uspjela si mi barem malim djelom docarat taj nevjerojatan dozivljaj...najvise me dirnula slicica sa transfera(znam da je vec na pocerku bebolino pokazao svoju fotogenicnu stranu),  saljem vam veliki kisss i hvala ti za ovaj postic! Cuvaj se i sretno

----------


## phiphy

:Zaljubljen:  sretno i tebi, *butterfly*!

*Vatra*, sličicu na transferu ćeš sigurno dobiti, tj. pitat će te da li ju želiš. Printaju dvije, jednu za tebe, jednu za njih za dokumentaciju pa te još i pitaju koju bi htjela od te dvije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy tvoj opis je tako lijep,i ja mogu sretna što nisam imala nekih ozbiljnijih poteškoća do sad u trudnoći ali opet kad ja razmišljam o trudnoći stalno mi se miješaju osjećaji od onog da je to  čarobno i nestvarno do vrlo česte zabrinutosti oko zdravlja djeteta, mene...vjerojatno bi bila sasvim druga priča da sam zatrudnila spontano prije xy godina.
No kako bilo da bilo želim i vama da vrlo brzo iskusite to i same...svi strahovi prođu barem nakratko kad vidite to čudo na ekranu kako se vrpolji

----------


## suzy.s

cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*svima koliko vas ima* za pozitivne ishode!!!   a kod mene noćas i jutros sve ok , pa popodne opet neka sukrvica  na ulošku roze boje......... tako da stvarno više nisam pametna!!!! ali ako ujutro bude sve opet ok idem kupiti test!!!! pa kud puklo!!!

----------


## kiki30

Suzy,držim fige za jedan lijepi plusić!!
phiphy,predivno.. a gdje je još malo trudničke prašine,molim lijepo !!  :Smile: 
vatra,dr. mi je rekao da nas ima puno u četvrtak i da sam ja 5. na redu za punkciju!

----------


## kameleon

kiki, hvala!!
tebi i vatri najbezbolnije punkcije,dobar tulum u labu i skori transfer, želim od srca!!!
mali mimi,vulkan i phiphy hvala šta nam se javljate trbušaste i sretne, pa nas malo razveselite i pospete tom čarobnom prašinom!!
suzy.s sretnoooo do neba, za plusić!!!!!! :fige: 
butterfly101  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

*phiphy* prelijep opis, bas jedva cekam, kao i sve ostale, da to osjetim..
curke sretno na punkcijama , i ~~~~~~~~ za tulume kojih ce vidim biti puno , donesem vam kafe u sobu nakon transfera ako treba, blizu posla ste mi  :Smile: 
a slikicu svoje prve blastice cu valjda uvijek cuvat, i druge i trece.. iako se nadam da mi nece bas trebat cijeli album samo za stanice  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Jejja moze kava..  :Razz: 
Suzy  :fige:  za ogroman +

----------


## mravak

*suzy.s.*  :fige:

----------


## innu

*phiphy*  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure drage, vidim da vas puno ima u postupcima, sretno svima!!!

----------


## suzy.s

cure!!!   ja sam LUDAAAAAAAAAAA............ napravila sam test i pokazala se druga crta malo svjetlija od kontrolne  ali je tu!!! ali i dalje mi ide sukrvica i laganini me grći trbuh!!!

----------


## mravak

*suzy.s*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sukrvica prestane i da 25. 3. beta bude troznamenkasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ajme suzy i ja sam luda zbog tebe a i zbog sebe... Idi vaditi betu sutra.. Probaj zvati gin da se konzultiras..nemam pojma.. Ali ova tvoja mrvica se neda ~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdrzi i da prestane krvaruckanje.  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*suzy.s* na tvom mjestu bih vadila betu danas, da znam na cemu sam! sukrvica nije nikakav los znak, cak i obilno krvarenje moze izaci na dobro.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

draga suzy,s to znači da si trudna-----bravo
ja sam kad sam ostala trudna napravila test 10dt  jako mi se slabo vidjela crtica a 15 d vadila betu i beta bila 1570 a transver je bio 3 dan
tako da je to sigurna trudnoća sretno dalje

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja potpisujem bubekicu, ma tko će čekat, izvadi betu tim više što ti je druga crtica tu

----------


## kiki30

suzy,bravo za drugu crticu!! brzo po betu!!!

----------


## suzy.s

tako bim se radovala,ruke su mi se tresle ko da iman pankresovu bolest dok san gledala u štapić ali me jako strah radi krvi i grčeva!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma svakom su grčevi u trudnoći ali ne prejaki, mene je puno jače bolilo kad trebam dobiti stvari ono baš sam tabletu morala popiti a sada ne, a krvaruckanje ima jako puno trudnica, dok god to nije prejako je OK

----------


## roan

hvala cure na odgovorima ,bila druga AIH ,sad je čekat rezultat i nadat se ..držim palčeve i za druge cure "trudilice"..

----------


## butterfly101

joj, jučer nisam svratila da vidim novosti, a ovdje tako napeto.....*suzy.s* ja ti se divim kako izdržiš, nadam se da si danas vadila betu i da čekamo dobre vijesti, fige do neba...
cure koje ste danas na punkciji, a ima vas,ima, držim fige i mislim na vaše prekrasne male stanice, i evo malo~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ohrabrenje i današnju betu

----------


## vatra86

Suzy ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu i da se mrvica dobro primila
Roan ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo moram priznati da punkcija nija tako strasna ali je folikul bio prazan, slijedeci ciklus ista prica samo 1.fm 6 dc.

----------


## butterfly101

ništa varta, žao mi je jer odlazak na te folikulom.je stvarno naporan,a pogotovo kad je folikul prazan, samo hrabro naprijed. možda se vidimo u slijedećem ciklusu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

žao mi je vatra meni je to bilo toliko frustrirajuće proći punkciju i onda mi kažu folikul je prazan uf...ali da utješim obično bude pun drugi put

----------


## bubekica

*suzy.s* jesi vadila betu?  :fige: 
*kik30* da tvoj polu-inkognito upisem na listu na odbrojavanju? zelim ti lijepe oocite danas!

----------


## kiki30

evo i mene,meni punkcija ipak bila malo strašnija nego kod vatre ali imamo j.s  - e sad čekamo nedjelju!!
vatra,žao mi je..vjerujem da će sljedeći put bit jedna lijepa j.s . 
olivera,trudnice..  :Smile:  kako si nam?niš se ne javljaš?
butterfly,ajde još malo pa nam se i ti pridružuješ  :Smile: 
bubekica,evo sad sam čekalica transfera..nadam se da će bit sve ok.

----------


## bubekica

*kiki30* prirodnjak? nisam ocekivala da ces se tako brzo javiti, taman sam okeljila listu, al evo stavljam na iducu  :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## kiki30

da,prirodnjak..e vidiš,ma bolje da me staviš na iduću listu čekalice bete nego transfera  :Smile:   hvala ti!

----------


## suzy.s

cure! ja sam se skulirala tj. smirila neću da se opterečujen......... čekan ponediljak i onda vadim betu... ništa prije!!! tako da bude sve po PS-u. i nadam se najboljem!!! a do tada :Coffee:  :Raspa:  i  :štrika:

----------


## olivera

kiki 30 ok sam, ništa se ne dešava i nemam pojma na čemu sam  :Wink:  još je preeerano za prognozu
vatra  :Love: 
ja ću kao suzy.s čekati betu kad je dr rekao pa što bude, prerano vađene bete su mi varljive i ne želim se opterečivati s tim  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Bravo strpljive moje curke, samo vi cekajte betu i  cuvajte se, a ja vam se extremno divim na strpljenju i skuliranosti jer to ne moze svako!  Kiki30 super za j.s navijamo za transfer  :Wink: ))))*

----------


## Bubamara 87

Cure evo i mene malo da vam se javim i zazelim srecu i saljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~ svima. Suzy drzim fige.

----------


## vatra86

kiki super da su ulovili js, drzim  :fige:  za dobar tulumu labu
suzy.s, olivera vama  :fige:  za velike bete.
meni je tek danas doslo u glavu situacija od jucer pa sam malo zalosna ali bit ce bolje,samo da probavim to..
pusu vam saljem

----------


## suzy.s

*vatra86* samo hrabro! bit će više sreće drugi put. i ja sam isto tako imala prazni F ali sam se tješila da ću prije u stimulirani pa da imam više šanse!*bubamara87* pa di si ti ženo ? kako beba? koliko ti je sada 4mj? su ti prošle mučnine?

----------


## butterfly101

Kiki30 bila sam danas dole i prazna cekaona,a kad ono potiho cujem veseli tulum iz laba...  :Wink: )

----------


## Bubamara 87

Suzy sve je ok. Evo jos par dana i na pol puta smo  :Wink:  ,ulazimo u 20 tj.Mucnine su bile do  12 tj.sad je ok. Zelim ti veeeeliku beturinu  :Smile: ))))

----------


## kiki30

butterfly,ma si čula,a ?ma znala san ja da će bit veselo..  :Wink:  kako si ti? kad krećeš ?

----------


## vatra86

Kiki jel danas transfer?
Suzy.s kako si? Kakvo je stanje?

----------


## olivera

kiki30 sretno kad god bio transfer  :Smile: 
ja sam postupak završila :Mad:  sreća pa nemam više prirodnjaka za ispucavati

----------


## nina70

Olivera, šta ništa??? Kad si vadila betu?

----------


## olivera

betu trebam vaditi 8.4. tek ali sam dobila m jutros

----------


## vatra86

Olivera- bemu misa.. A bas mi je zao..bit ce stimulirani uspjesniji.drzi se draga..

----------


## olivera

A drzim se,nisam ni ocekivala nista od ovog pa se nisam ni razocarala.  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

eh, baš mi je žao!!!

----------


## kiki30

olivera,baš mi je žao.. ma sve znaš..  :Love: 
evo i mene,javljam se s jednim lijepim 6-staničnim embrijem u buši..  :Smile:  pa ča bude!! 
strah me uopće radovati se i transferu nakon svega..   beta je tek 14.4 !!
suzy.s,držim fige za jednu lijepu betu sutra!!!

----------


## nina70

kiki30  :fige:  
Joj kako mi idu na živce s tim betama nakon 3 tjedna. To od muke dobiješ M.

----------


## Mali Mimi

olivera žao mi je 
kiki30 nadam se da bude velika beta

----------


## vatra86

Kiki ja se radujem za tebe, zbog tebe i drzim  :fige:

----------


## innu

*Olivera* grlim, žao mi je...
*kiki30* :fige: 
curke, sretno svima...

----------


## butterfly101

Olivera..drz se i hrabro dalje

suzy jedva cekam sutra da zatreses forum ogromnom brojkom...sreeetno

kiki draga,ma znala sam ja po zvuku iz laba da se tamo na veliko tulumari,sad ti zelim da joj osiguras lijep odmor u tvojoj busi slijedecih devet mj.

----------


## mravak

*Olivera* :Love: 

*Suzy.s.*  kako butterfly kaže da nam zatreseš forum ogromnom brojkom!!!!!!!!   :Kiss: 

*kiki30* za transfer  :fige: 

*svima suborkama trudilicama da što prije zagle svoje smotuljke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## vatra86

*suzy.s* nestrpljiva sam!!! kako kaze butterfly:_zatresi forum!!_

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s jesi bila vaditi betu? Evo i od mene vibre čekamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubamara 87

Suzy ~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku ß

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure !!  :Smile: 
došla vidjeti koju betu nam javila suzy.s ali niš još? ajde,javi nam se..malo uljepšati ovaj zimski dan ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzy.s

ništa od veselja............. u četvrtak sam imala izljev koji je trajao 2-3 sata i onda se sve smirilo! svi su me tješili da forši tako treba bili  ali ja san znala da je gotovo. a betu sam ipakvadila jutros i rezultat 7.3............... bila kod gin. a ona reče da mi je sve otišlo sa izljevom  i da je to nažalost to!!!  a ja se pitam dali je to onda bila biokemijska jer gin. mi nije htjala reći niš!!!??? a ja još nisam dobila pravi menzis?!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Suzy - žao mi je draga  :Sad:  
Meni je tako bilo u 1. pokušaju, rano sam napravila test, pa krvaruckala, otišla izvadit betu koja je billa cca 30. Nakon 3 dana beta je bila oko 45.

Liječnici su samo kimnuli glavom kad sam pitala da li je bila biokemijska.
Nije sad od velike utjehe, ali znaj da je stopa uspjeha trudnoće nakon biokemijske veća.

----------


## bubekica

*suzy.s* zao mi je. ja sam kod biokemijska procurila tek nakon skidanja s utrogestana i estrofema tako da ti ne znam reci za m.

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s baš mi je žao draga :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Aaaaaaa suzy.. Bas mi je zao.. Saljem veliki hug!

----------


## mravak

*suzy.s.*  :Taps:

----------


## butterfly101

Zao mi je suzy.s

----------


## Bubamara 87

Jako mi je zao suzy  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

suzy žao mi je!

----------


## suzy.s

Cure hvala Vam na podršci!!! danas sam zvala humanu i rekla mi sestra da je to bila biokemijska! tako da me to malo utješilo..... da se ipak nešto zbivalo. sljedeći mj.idemo na dogovor i onda u petom mj. po dva smrzlića, pa se nadajmo da će biti više sreće drugi put!!!*svim curama u postupku i onima koje tek kreću želim SVE NAJ...NAJ...NAJ!!!* i da konačno krene pozitivno proljeće!!!

----------


## kameleon

suzy.s, olivera  :Love: , držite se!!
kiki  :Very Happy:  , za dobitni!!!!!! 
ja i moj folikul,i dalje se družimo  :Cool:  
pozdravi svima!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s dobro je da imate smrzliće i istina je ovo što govore cure za biokemijsku to sam čula i od  dr.pa nadam se da će drugi put biti uspješno
čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

Kameleon kako tvoj folikul danas? 

Kiki kako je kod vas?

----------


## dino84

Mi smo danas obavili konzultacije, krećemo u novi stimulirani čim vještica stigne u 4. mjesecu.  :Smile: 

Jedna novost, rekla mi je danas sestra, pošto mi nismo u braku, treba nam za svaki postupak potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici i potvrda da on priznaje očinstvo djeteta i da mu ja dajem pristanak da on to prizna. Njima na humanu moramo donijeti 2 ovjerena primjerka od javnog bilježnika. Mi smo te potvrde već prije donijeli, ali sad trebaju nove za svaki postupak. Pošto to dosta košta, rekla nam je sestra da to sve možemo napisati na jednom papiru. Eto, još malo troška.

Puno ~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## nina70

Šta za svaki postupak treba nanovo ovjeravati izjavu o vanbračnoj zajednici i priznavanju očinstva???? Dakle, još jedna diskriminacija i bespotrebno bacanje para. Blago javnim bilježnicima, potvrda košta 90-100 kn.

----------


## vatra86

I nama je to bilo cudno kad nam je pricala cura u hodniku to pricala, za svaki postupak ovjeravati izjavu. I bas je mm komentirao da je jeftinije ozenit se.. Prestrasno mi je to iako smo mi u braku.

Kiki?
Kameleon?

----------


## paty

draga dino84 i meni je isto tako rečeno ja se raspitala to košta cca 200 kuna
ako znaš kako to sastaviti u jedan primjerak pošalji mi na pp
imam jedno pitanje meni je rečeno da sakupim sve nalaze pa da dođem da se dogovorimo kad bi krenula u prirodni  samo što se papa test čeka mjesecima,dali će me htjeti primiti bez njega budući da n eznam kada će biti gotov

----------


## paty

te ovjere se rade zbog toga kad se beba rodi u bolnici dobiva prezime oca a ne kao što je bilo u mom slučaju da je mali imao moje prezime na otpusnom pismu sve dok mu nismo izvadili rodni list,i to smo morali biti zajedno s bebom.čekali smo 2 sata sa bebom koja nema ni mjesec dana-užas

----------


## dino84

*nina*, da baš tako, za svaki postupak trebaju nove ovjerene izjave i to dva primjerka njima na humanu.

*paty*, sastavit ću tu izjavu nakon vikenda pa ti pošaljem na pp. Najbolje nazovi sestre pa pitaj za papa test, mene dr. prije godinu dana nije ni tražio novi papa test za postupak.

----------


## Argente

paty, ništa od toga jer to se regulira obiteljskim, a ne zakonom o MPO. Nakon rođenja ćete (ćemo) opet morati ići na općinu potvrđivati očinstvo/mijenjati prezime.
Plus, pred malo mi je pričala jedna naša forumašica da je i njeno dijete zavedeno pod njenim prezimenom iako je udana, zato jer nije promijenila prezime (ako se dobro sjećam, razlog tome je da se sve radnje nad djetetom vrše preko majčinog zdravstvenog osiguranja).

----------


## nina70

Da, kao što kaže Argente dijete će dobiti ono prezime koje mama ima na zdravstvenoj iskaznici (bez obzira na bračni status).
Nemam im što za reć nego da su jadnici.

----------


## vatra86

A bas su jadnici... Ja imam dva prezimena a razmisljamo da dijete ima samo ocevo... Mos'mislit..nece kako cemo mi, nego kako ce drugi...mah.. Pa valjda se da nesto napravit.

----------


## paty

Ma tko bi ih znao,stalno nešto smišljaju.jedno pričaju a drugo se radi sve u svemu jedno veliko sranje.oprostite na izrazu
ok dino84 unaprijed ti hvala.ako se sretnemo na humanoj vrijedi kava dupla.ako bude sve u redu i ako će me primiti bez pape krećem u 4mj

----------


## suzy.s

*paty* neznam kod kog si dr. ali mene nikad nisu tražili nalaz papa testa, samo briseve da nisu stariji od 6 mj.( ja sam kod dr.V)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da oni ne traže papu samo ono što je bitno zbog laba, ali dobro je to napraviti svaku godinu, radi svog mira

----------


## paty

suzy,s i ja sam kod dr.V
 pitao me je kad sam vadila,nisam se mogla sjetiti pa mi je zaokružio na onom papiru i to.
napravit ću se blesava i doći bez njega ako prođe.

----------


## kameleon

moje jaje čeka uskrs!! rado bi se bojalo!!  :Laughing: 
 :Cool:  još sutra uzv,a ako ništa odustajemo od ovog ciklusa!

----------


## butterfly101

joj kameleon želim ti da sutra čuješ dobre vijesti... ma to prolječe svih je pomutilo, pa i kod mene, nikako da dobim, već sam luda.Sram me i reči koliko mi kasni ali znam da ću dobit i to vjerojatno na Uskrs.

----------


## kameleon

za sad je sve ok,js pukla.. samo da se potrefi i tulum u labu..
malo nategnuto za ovaj ciklus!!! ...ali  :Cool: 
samo da odlede js, od onih prvih js prvo odleđivanje smo došli i do transfera  :Smile: 
puno pozdrava svim čekalicama, pikalicama, on go,tužnicama, trudnicama i svima  :Kiss:  velika i ostvarenje sna!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

kameleon~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Uskršnja jajca da se fino odlede i oplode

----------


## nina70

Sretan Uskrs!!! Znate što nam svima želim  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Sretan Uskrs!
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

Sretan Uskrs drage moje .....zelim svima kinder iznenadjenje koje cekamo

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretan Uskrs!

----------


## vatra86

Sretan vam Uskrs lipe moje!

----------


## Snekica

> Sretan Uskrs drage moje .....zelim svima kinder iznenadjenje koje cekamo


Hm... ajde pojasni ti plavuši malo..._ zelim svima kinder iznenadjenje koje cekamo_... čitam između redaka ili? Obzirom da ti već dugo kasni M?

----------


## paty

Sretan uskrs drage moje.
Kameleon sretno,da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni.tako sam i ja nisam polagala neku nadu u sekundarni,on je urodio plodom.

----------


## Snekica

E da, *sretan Uskrs*! Zaboravila sam jutros čestitati pa rekoh da se sad izvučem!  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

a di nam je *kiki30*?

----------


## roan

druga inseminacija bezuspješna ,planiram na IVF molim iskustva ,punkcije se nekako najviše bojim ,da li ste što uzimale -kakve ljekove prije punkcije ,s obzirom da imam anovulacijske cikluse pretpostavljam da će biti sa klomifenom kojeg sam i do sad koristila ..molim curke iskustva ..hvala!

----------


## vatra86

Roan e bas mi je zao...
Ja sam bila prosli mjesec na punkciji u prirodnom ivf-u, bez ikakvih lijekova..zagrizla sam onu spavacicu i pjevala neku pjesmu na sav glas..  :Laughing:  i nije me jako boljelo..vise me boljelo poslije.tako da slobodno uzmi nesto protiv bolova, ja sam uzela brufen tek kad sam dosla doma.

----------


## bubekica

*roan* stimulacija za IVF moze biti klomifenom, ali moze biti i puno jacim lijekovima, npr. gonal, menopur, puregon i sl, ovisno o nalazima hormona. cilj stimuliranog IVF-a je dobivanje veceg broja jajnih stanica. 
a sto se tice lijekova protiv bolova, za to bi se trebali pobrinuti u klinici.

----------


## Mali Mimi

roan ako ideš sa jačom stimulacijom i dobiješ više j.s. svakako ti preporučujem da se raspitaš za anesteziju imaš pravo na to

----------


## kameleon

roan  :Love:  bit će ivf dobitni!! 
ovisi da li ides na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ili stimulirani.. 
u svakom slučaju seetno!!!!!!
uspio transfer!!!! 2 embrija, bratac i sestrica!!!  :Very Happy: 
i dalje nastavljam biti kul, sve do bete.. :Cool: 
pozdravi!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

mene su pitali da li zelim injekciju Voltarena, pa sam odbila.. za jedan folikul, ali raspitaj se Roan, kakva ce bit stimulacija i kako to ide kod njih s anesezijom i analgezijom
*kameleon* ma koja beta, beturina na kvadrat!

----------


## Mali Mimi

kameleon bravo to je stvarno dobar uspijeh!

----------


## inspire_me

bok cure! i ja krećem ovaj mjesec sa prvim IVF-om, ovaj tjedan prva folikulometrija. Cula sam da punkcija boli ali ako su sve prezivjele.., a ono sto mene zanima da li nakon toga treba mirovati (taj dan) ili mogu odmah poslije na posao? Do sada sam bila cool oko svega a sad kad sam procitala ove postove na forumu stekla sam dojam da sam totalno nespremna i neinformirana...  :Shock:

----------


## kiki30

kameleon,bravo!! držim fige za betu!!
Evo me!!bila sam par dana bez komp. bez mob.,provela predivan tjedan s mm-skroz sam se opustila,da nema utrića ne bi ni sjatila se da sam bila u postupku.Od prvog dana me drži neki osjećaj da neće bit ništa od ovog pokušaja.Već sam se i pomirila s tim,ne želim ni brojati ni koji je dan,niti kad trebam dobit M-umorna sam već od toga.Baš onako flegma i paše mi to ,jako..  :Smile: 
malo u zakašnjenju želim vam Sretan Uskrs!!

----------


## Argente

Bravo kameleon, doduše od tebe nismo manje ni očekivali!  :Smile: 

phiphy, inbox!

----------


## kismet

> roan  bit će ivf dobitni!! 
> ovisi da li ides na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ili stimulirani.. 
> u svakom slučaju seetno!!!!!!
> uspio transfer!!!! 2 embrija, bratac i sestrica!!! 
> i dalje nastavljam biti kul, sve do bete..
> pozdravi!!!!!!!!!


bravo, sad kad stignu jedni zimski gemini  :Smile:  !

----------


## tigrical

> kameleon bravo to je stvarno dobar uspijeh!


Yes!!!

----------


## Snekica

ohoho! pa tu ima lijepih vijesti! 
Kamelen, bravo! 
kiki think pink!
roan žao mi je, ali nedaj se! Grlim!

----------


## phiphy

*Argente*, napravila mjesta!
*Kameleon*, bravo!!! Čestitam! To je bio stim.?
*Kiki*,  :Zaljubljen:  , neka i tebi feeling 'ovaj put sigurno nema ništa' donese bebu kao meni.

----------


## kameleon

hvala cure!!!!!!!
phiphy, sekundarni... :Cool: 
i jako neizvjestan...ali eto..valjda kad se najmanje nadas... :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav cure, vidim lijepe vijesti, navijam za beturine.
*Roan* ne brini se, nije tako strašno, ali prvi je put najgore jer neznaš šta te čeka. Želim ti da je i zadnji.
*Kiki* fige do neba,umor i fjaka su dobra znak  :Smile:

----------


## garfield

Pozdrav svima, pratim forum pa sam sad odlučila da se i javim. Ja i MM pokušavamo skoro 3 godine (obadvoje 38 god), a u MPO na KBC Rijeka smo nekih godinu dana. Prije nego smo odlučili krenuti s MPO prirodno sam zatrudnila ali u 7 tt spontani, nakon toga 3 x IUI - ništa, pa 4. IUI- biokemijska. Dr.M predložio je IVF u prirodnom, otišli 2 puta i obadva puta js pobjegla!?! I sad uspjeli prirodno- ali na žalost ispala je biokemijska ponovo  :Sad:  . Da li mi netko može predložiti još neku pretragu da napravimo?

----------


## roan

garfield ,što ti to znači j,stanica pobjegla?sory nisam još u Ivf -u ,ali planiram krenut s obzirom da mi druga IUI bezuspješna,pa mi je svaka info prijeko potrebna da znam što me čeka ,od punkcije koje me toliko strah ..pa do sveg drugog ..kako oni računaju IVF prirodni ?kod mene su anovulacije i bez klomifena -nikako ,da li to spada onda u stimulirani ?

----------


## dino84

roan, kad cure kažu da je stanica pobjegla, znači da je folikul puknuo prije punkcije. Mislim da se to događa jer prekasno daju štopericu. Zato kad si u prirodnom ideš na uzv prije punkcije da vide da li je folikul još tamo. Pošto je u prirodnom samo jedan folikul, punkcija stvarno nije jako bolna jer kratko traje, a smiješ si nešto i popiti za bolove.

A ovo za anovulaciju i klomifene, najbolje da pitaš svog dr. jer ne znam kako to oni tretiraju. Ista situacija je kod mene, ali ja sam do sada išla uvijek u stimulirani postupak. 

Sretno!

----------


## roan

hvala puno na odgovoru!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

garfield dobrodošla na naš forum!
Jesi li pregledala štitnjaču tj. izvadila hormone, i s obzirom na 3 biokemijske mislim da si kandidat za imunološke pretrage pitaj drugi put na konzultacijama svog dr. o tome a ako želiš već sad više informacije imaš tu temu IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE pa se možeš informirati.

----------


## garfield

> garfield dobrodošla na naš forum!
> Jesi li pregledala štitnjaču tj. izvadila hormone, i s obzirom na 3 biokemijske mislim da si kandidat za imunološke pretrage pitaj drugi put na konzultacijama svog dr. o tome a ako želiš već sad više informacije imaš tu temu IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE pa se možeš informirati.


Mali Mimi hvala na odgovoru i dobrodošlici! Hormone sam vadila prije malo manje od godinu dana i nalazi su bili u granicama normale. Ovih dana moram do dr. pa ću ga pitati za imunološke pretrage

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znači hormone štitnjače si iščekirala TSH, Ft4, Ft3, antitjela? Ne mislim na spolne hormone

----------


## nina70

*kameleon* super  :fige:

----------


## phiphy

> phiphy, sekundarni...


E, pa, to je za duple čestitke! Odlično!!!

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure! evo i mene nakon nekoliko dana........ jučer sam bla na dogovoru za FET i tako da krećem sa M u 5 mj.!!!rekao dr. da po beti je bila biokemijska i da je to dobar znak,  da nešto se počelo dešavati, pa čemo viditi daljnji razvoj događaja. Inače moj dr.V je veliki optimist i kad "padneš" on ti uvjek ulije nadu!!! :Yes:

----------


## kameleon

suzy.s super!!!!!
nadam se da će ti fet biti dobitni!!
phiphy,nina... hvala...ali  :Cool:  do bete, koja je 23.!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## magi7

Poz, evo ja jučer na prvoj folikulometriji, prirodno i več bila štoperica, sutra punkcija. Držte fige

----------


## kameleon

magi  :fige:  za folikul i tulum u labu!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

magi7 sretno!
suzy.s za FET u 5.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s bas lijepe vijesti... ~~~~~~~~ za FET.i tvoj dr.V je bas super i meni iako mene vodi M.
Magi7-  :fige:  za j.s. I tulum u labu..nadam se da i mene ceka istisenarij,uskoro.

----------


## kiki30

Magi,sretno sutra!!!
suzy.za FET puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vatra kad ti krećeš?

----------


## bubekica

*kiki30* kad je tvoja beta?  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Ja krecem...a cekam M... 
Kiki pa ti bi trebala vec vaditi betu... Sta nije tansfer bio 14.3?

----------


## kiki30

ne,transfer je bio 24.03-ja čekam M a ako ne dođe onda vadim betu 14.04 !!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Kiki mislim da je napokon doslo vrijeme da M ne dodje i da 14. Bude lipa velika beta..  :Kiss:

----------


## magi7

Pozdav, nema dobrih vijesti od mene, ovulirala prije punkcije-šmrc- Slijedeći mjesec opet prirodnjak-nadam se da će biti uspješniji

----------


## roan

curke u dilemi sam...treća inseminacija mi se "smiješi" ova dva puta  se  išlo sa jednim klomifenom i dođe jedan folikul od toga ništa ..s obzirom na moj pcos neznam dal se dr.boji dati dvije tabl.ipak možda bi imala više šanse da dođu dva-tri folikula što mislite ?

----------


## vatra86

Magi- bas bed.. Nadam se da idete uskoro opet...
Roan nemam iskustva, javit ce ti se netko, ili pitaj na odbrojavanju, tamo ce sigurno netko znati.

----------


## kameleon

magi  :Love:  i da sljedeći mjesec ulovite lijepi folikul!!!
roan, pitaj dr-a, to ti je najsigurnije, i sretno!!!! 
kiki  :fige: 
 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

roan trebala bi to isto što pitaš nas pitati dr. znači podsjeti ga na prijašnje reakcije sa 1 klomifenom pa ćeš znati što misli.

----------


## Kikica1

Roan, za inseminaciju ti je dosta jedan folikul, ono, jedan folikul, jedna js, jedno dijete. Prepostavljam da je dr najbitnije da ti potakne ovulaciju. Meni se cini da sam ja pila po dva i da sam imala 2 folikula. Enivej, vise folikula, moguca viseplodna trudnoca. Pitaj ginekologa, to je najpametnije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kikice1 ali ne mora nužno značiti to da je u folikulu jajna stanica, meni se više puta desio scenarij da su folikuli bili prazni, no to se na inseminaciji nemože unaprijed znati

----------


## roan

e da ,baš zato i pitam jer sam i ja čula da ne mora bit folikul sa j.s može bit i prazan ..hm..da ,možda najbolje pitat njega pa vidit šta će reć .znam da je mogućnost višeplodne veća u koliko je folikula više ali u ova dva postupka bio jedan i -niš .hvala curke svejedno !ja sam tek početnik sa svim tim pa sam sva puna pitanja :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

*roan*....kada sam ja bila početnik isto sam bila puna pitanja....i sve odgovore sam našla ovdje na forumu i sa sigurnošću mogu reći da nisam ovdje dobila dosta dobrih savjeta danas ne bi bila mama.....

svima vama jedno veliko hvala  :Heart: 

PS. meni se nikada nije desio prazan folikul.... eto koliko smo različiti.... i 4 puta su mi vratili po 2 odlična embrija i nisam zanjela blizance.... meni se nekada čini da su vode MPO kao POKER... ili ti LUTRIJA....

Zato pitajte cure...i one koje samo čitaju logirajte se i nećete požalit...   :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

istina mravak ko lutrija ...nikad neznas što ce ti tijelo učinit koliko god utjecali na njega ...kod mene je  u prirodnom bio jedan folikul i to prazan, u drugom prirodnom tri folikula i to kao jedan sitni i sva tri sa j.s. a u stimulaciji poprilično folikula (istina manjih nego bi trebalo) i samo jedna j.s. tako da ako je inseminacija ne bi ja baš riskirala s velikim brojem folikula jer ...što god mi računali svaki ima šansu za ufatit se  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Drama- zasto tebi u potpisu pise beta 15.5.?  :Wink:

----------


## roan

hvala curke,olakšavate ove dane dok se borimo sa svim tim postupcima,stimulacijama ,pregledima ...i najviše od svega -neplodnost boli, najviše zbog zatucanih ljudi koji stalno propitkuju-ima šta novoga ,šta ni ovaj put ništa i takvih glupih situacija ,gdje se osjećam manje vrijedno dok svi moji frendovi trčkaraju za djecom .. 
dr.kazao što i vi ,najsigurnije sa 1 klomićem zbog mogućnosti višeplodne,sad..zašto ne dolazi do oplodnje ..hm tko će ga znat! kako napisala mravak sve je to -LUTRIJA...cure thanks!

----------


## kameleon

roan  :Love:  biti će...treba samo vremena i upornosti....znam da nije lako, ali zato smo mi tu  :Kiss: 
tko će na kavicu????
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77213-R...-kava!!!/page3

----------


## vatra86

I ja pocinjem igrati lutriju u petak je prva fm.
Roan saljem hug...
Mene vise nitko nis ne pita a kad pita lijepo mu objasnim i vise ne pitaju.. To je moja taktika.. 
Pusa.cure!! 
I evo malo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dino84

vatra, ovaj put ćemo zajedno igrati lutriju, možda bude dupli dobitak  :Smile: 

I meni je u petak prva fm.

----------


## kiki30

vatra,dino za dupli dobitak puno ~~~~~~~ Sretno!!!
evo stanje kod mene isto,još čekam..  :Smile:  ako ne dobijem M do srijede ću pišnut koji testić
kameleon,kako si ti?

----------


## vatra86

*dino* dijelimo dobitak...  :Laughing:  
*kiki* drzim  :fige:  da M ne dodje i popiskis veliki +
a kameleon je  :Cool:   :Laughing:  sam pogodila?

----------


## kameleon

ja sam stvarno i dalje  :Cool:  
imam naravno sve simptome utrića... :Laughing: 
na bo od transfera, odmaram i uživam...
 :Kiss:  svima, vatra i dino sretno u petak i  :fige:  za novi postupak!!!!

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje ja sam gotova s mojim čekanjem ,nažalost i 10.postupak jedna velika nula  :Sad: 
nisam baš vjerovala u ovaj postupak ali nada je uvijek tu i uvijek pogodi taj minus,ta nula..
Tako da sad u 5mj. krećem na stimulirani,koliko god mi se više nekako ne ide ,ne mogu još odustati  :Smile: 
kamelon,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Aaaaaaa kiki30...  :Sad:  bas sam se i ja nadala... Ali lipo je cuti da jos imas snage i da ne odustajes... Hug i pusa

----------


## Snekica

Kiki žao mi je! Neka ti stimulirani donese veliku betu!

----------


## tantolina

Ajoj Kiki drži se  :Love:  ..... Držim fige za stimulirani

----------


## dino84

Kiki, jako mi je žao  :Love: . Držim fige za veliku betu u stimuliranom!

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina krasan ti je avatar :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*kiki30* žao mi je, ali samo nemoj odustati,upornost će se kad tad isplatit, samo je najteže jer se nezna kad će doći taj kad.  :Love:

----------


## paty

kiki30 žao mi je,samo hrabro naprijet,nema odustajanjaupornost se nakraju isplati,ja krećem u 5 mjesecu u prirodni

----------


## kameleon

kiki grlim.. baš mi je žao...  :Kiss: 
tantolina sretno dalje!! avatar je stvarno super!!  :Very Happy: 
vidim zahuktava se i  4  i 5 mjesec...
sretno svima sa čekanjem, pikanjem,transferima i betama!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  ma nema odustajanja,nakon razočarenja kad gledaš u onaj minus više i ne dođe tuga,nego ljutnja i ja ću bit ta koja će ugledati taj plus i pobjediti u ovoj borbi i gotovo-ma za inat  :Smile: 
tantolina,ma se znaš..držim fige,jako,jako....
kameleon,da nam pokreneš lavinu plusića,puno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Tako treba kiki, sad ćeš se ti lijepo izbost kako spada i ovaj put pobijedit!!

----------


## phiphy

*Kiki30*, baš mi je žao, a činilo mi se da si premašila svoje dane za dolazak m. i da to mora biti to ovaj put.
Ali, tako treba, samo hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## kiki30

phiphy,nisam još dobila M,radila sam test a kako je već bio 15dnt je trebalo pokazati !
tako da sam prekinula s terapijom i čekam da dođe da se mogu javit na humanu.
Argente,ma ima da se izbodem  onako pošteno za zadnji postupak  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Kiki a beta?

----------


## kiki30

A beta mi je u pon. a ići ću je vadit jer sam na bolovanju pa moram pokazat nalaz

----------


## drama_queen

> Drama- zasto tebi u potpisu pise beta 15.5.?


hahahahaha hvala vatra  :Very Happy:  nisam ni skužila, od svega sam ocito postala nepismena  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

pa kazu da su trudne zene malo zbunjola.. samo nek ti ta beta bude lipa velika i da zavrsis s tim nizom neuspjeha u potpisu..

----------


## olivera

dobro jutro,
malo sam se povukla zadnje vrijeme nakon 2 velike nule, nisam pisala pa da vas prvo pozdravim, tužne, sretne, trudne i sve ostale  :Smile: 
eto ja krećem opet 17.4. sa dugim stimuliranom pa ćemo vidjeti  :Bye:

----------


## phiphy

*olivera*, baš sam te se sinoć sjetila, da te dugo nema na temi, a već je dosta vremena prošlo...

----------


## olivera

nisam imala ništa pametno za reći pa sam šutila :Laughing: 
dve neuspješna prirodnjaka, eto
phiphy kako ste vi?

----------


## phiphy

:Laughing:  
Mi dobro, hvala na pitanju, osim mojih povremenih napadaja panike da neću sve stići obaviti prije poroda  :Laughing:  .
Sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## kameleon

olivera i kiki nazdravljam  :pivo:  za stimulirani!!!!!!!!!!
vatra i dino sretno sutra  :Kiss:  !!!!
phiphy,  :Joggler:  ,to samo mi žene možemo!
drama queen kako si ti??
roan jesi već krenula, šta kaže dr??
 :Kiss:  svima i pozdravi!!!!

----------


## drama_queen

> pa kazu da su trudne zene malo zbunjola.. samo nek ti ta beta bude lipa velika i da zavrsis s tim nizom neuspjeha u potpisu..


zamisli vatra sto ce tek od mene bit kad budem trudna kad sam sad ovakva  :Very Happy: , eto moja beta narasla u odnosu na zadnju ali nedovoljno ...

----------


## olivera

> Mi dobro, hvala na pitanju, osim mojih povremenih napadaja panike da neću sve stići obaviti prije poroda  .
> Sretno s pikanjem!


znači majčinski instinkt se probudio, taj osječaj frka, panika će te pratiti i kad budeš u svatovima svom djetetu,(šta će bit, jel sve ok)... kažu da se roditelji opuste tek kad dobiju unuke i onda uživaju u njima :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon hvala.. Sta ima kod tebe?
Drama- zao mi je zbog neuspjeha...ali bit ce to sve ok vidjet ces... Grlim

----------


## tigrical

Meni "smrdi" kod Kameleon... :Cool:

----------


## kameleon

ooo tigrical da bar..... :Kiss: 
ja naravno svaki put nakon transfera lijepo ispočetka pročitam temu trudnoća- prvi simptomi i kada...tako da ja uvijek umislim te simptome, a što ne umislim je od utrića....
ništa specijalno, osim što su (.)(.) nekako tvrde....ne bole baš kao u prijašnjim postupcima, nego su baš nekako tvrde...
i non stop  :njam: , što i nije neki simptom... :Laughing: 
a što se tiče vještice, niti ne znam kada nebi trebala doći, jer je prošli ciklus stvarno bio jako čudan...nikad duži...ali dobro je što mi je danas 10dnt, neću test, ali možda ipak izvadim krv privatno ovaj tjedan,jer mi je dr. napisao 23.   :Confused:

----------


## dino84

Obavljena prva fm i nemam dobre vijesti. Imam ogromnu cistu od cca 6 cm. Nastavljam sa stimulacijom i u pon opet fm. Ali navjerojatnije nista od ovog postupka. Kaze dr da se do pon mozda pojavi koji folikul.   Zna li tko mozda,ako se postupak prekine da li mi se ubraja u ona 4? Toliko me je to sokiralo da se nisam sjetila nista pitati.

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon jooooj ajde da je to to..toliko ti  :fige:  drzim da mora biti uspjesan...
Dino slicno i kod mene.. Cista na desnom j. 3 cm a na lijevom 2 folikulica jedan 10.5 mm a na drugom 11 mm. Vidjet cemo da li ce rasti, u ned opet fm. Ali mene taj jajnik boli od punkcije, pa ne znam da li ta cista moze biti posljedica punkcije.. A bit ce sta bude..pala mi nada u vodu i nece van.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja ne znam dino najbolje pitaj dr. jer nije bilo baš takvih slučajeva tu na našem riječkom topicu, znam samo za jedan slučaj iz Splita i njoj su brojali kao stimulirani a bio je otkazani postupak

----------


## dino84

*Mali Mim*i, pitat ću dr., danas me je baš ta cista iznenadila, pa nisam pitala ništa. Baš lijepo, ako mi ga budu brojali pod ona 4, stvarno najbolje da počnem skupljati novce za privatno jer onda mi ostaje još samo jedan postupak  :Sad: 

*Vatra*, danas baš nismo imale sreće. Nadam se da od ovih tvojih folikula bude nešto  :fige: . Ja nemam niti jednog, ili ih bar ja nisam vidjela, ta glupa cista je zauzela cijeli onaj ekran tamo. Mislim da si u busu sjedila iza mene, ako me intuicija ne vara  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

ma ne znam sta reci, bas sam si neka jadna... ja tebi drzim  :fige:  da se ipak koji folikul probudi, a i ako se ne probudi da ti ne racunaju to u postupak...
(ja se ne vozim u busu, autom sam dosla iz istre)

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Mali Mim*i, pitat ću dr., danas me je baš ta cista iznenadila, pa nisam pitala ništa. Baš lijepo, ako mi ga budu brojali pod ona 4, stvarno najbolje da počnem skupljati novce za privatno jer onda mi ostaje još samo jedan postupak 
> 
> *Vatra*, danas baš nismo imale sreće. Nadam se da od ovih tvojih folikula bude nešto . Ja nemam niti jednog, ili ih bar ja nisam vidjela, ta glupa cista je zauzela cijeli onaj ekran tamo. Mislim da si u busu sjedila iza mene, ako me intuicija ne vara


To ti je tako kad ne rade folik. 3 dc a trebali bi upravo zbog tih cisti, pretpostavljam da si na kratkom protoklolu?

----------


## dino84

> To ti je tako kad ne rade folik. 3 dc a trebali bi upravo zbog tih cisti, pretpostavljam da si na kratkom protoklolu?


Da, kratki protokol. A ne znam, bit ću pametnija u pon, ali potpuno sam izgubila nadu.

Vatra, onda mi intuicija i nije baš neka, ta cura je bila ujutro u busu, vidjela sam ju na humanoj i išla je natrag sa mnom busom, pa sam mislila da si ti  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Huh, ovo ti je već 3. stimulirani po novom zakonu!
Ne želim te demoralizirati ali što ako ti cista poždere stimulaciju i dobiješ opet 1 js?
Mislim da bi trebala ozbiljno porazgovarati s doktorom jer ako ti od 3 postupka 2 propadnu zbog njihove loše procjene to se zaista ne može nazvati optimalnim liječenjem :\
Tim više što ne reagiraš na klomiće...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## dino84

Argente, baš ovo što si napisala i mene muči. Razgovarat ću s dr pa ćemo vidjeti. Ne vjerujem da će od ovog postupka biti išta jer mi se ta cista čini prevelika  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

dino84 a da ti već sutra pitaš doktora za to? Čini mi se da ti je ponedjeljak daleko, nema smisla da se dalje bockaš i trpaš hormonima ako nema ništa osim te cisturine. Podsjeti me koji ti je dc?

----------


## dino84

Snekica, danas mi je 7 dc. Pitala sam ga danas da li da nastavim s lijekovima, rekao je da da jer misli da će se možda pojaviti koji folikul. A ja stvarno više nisam pametna šta da radim  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Uffffa! Ne bih ti voljela biti u koži!  :Sad:

----------


## paty

dina84 koliko si daješ gonala

----------


## dino84

> dina84 koliko si daješ gonala


2 gonala dnevno, od 3 dc.

----------


## kameleon

dino  :fige:

----------


## butterfly101

dino 84, tako nekako je i meni bilo, na kraju će ti vjerojatno povečati dozu gonala da uspije nešto dobit, kako su mi ciklusi bili produženi, a nekad i bez ovulacije to je sve bilo zbrda zdola. Tako da vjerujem da će ti povećati dozu gonala. drž se draga, držim fige!

----------


## kiki30

Čim nam se sunce pojavi,ovdi nastane zatišje  :Smile: 
Kadi ste cure? Vatra,dino kakvo je stanje..je sve ok.?
Kameleon,kad će betica?  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Kiki ma tu smo, beremo sparuge..  :Laughing: 
Evo ja imam folikul na lijevom a cistu na desnom koja se  polako smanjuje a folikul raste, sutra 3. fm i navodno stoperica.a sta je tebi reko dr. Ides opet u 5 mj?

----------


## tigrical

> Huh, ovo ti je već 3. stimulirani po novom zakonu!
> Ne želim te demoralizirati ali što ako ti cista poždere stimulaciju i dobiješ opet 1 js?
> Mislim da bi trebala ozbiljno porazgovarati s doktorom jer ako ti od 3 postupka 2 propadnu zbog njihove loše procjene to se zaista ne može nazvati optimalnim liječenjem :\
> Tim više što ne reagiraš na klomiće...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!


Ajoj-joj!

----------


## vatra86

*dino*, kako je proslo?

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* pošto te pratim u stopu u razmaku od par tjedana, molim iscrpan referat s punkcije!! naravno, ja se opet bojim da ću crknuti od boli  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

*ljubilica* na pp..  :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

> Kiki ma tu smo, beremo sparuge.. 
> Evo ja imam folikul na lijevom a cistu na desnom koja se  polako smanjuje a folikul raste, sutra 3. fm i navodno stoperica.a sta je tebi reko dr. Ides opet u 5 mj?


mmmm.. šparugice..fino ..  :Smile: 
a ja idem sutra na humanu pa se nadam da ću odmah s ovim ciklusom krenuti s stimuliranim,dugi protok  :Smile:  kad sam već u điru,da odmah i to riješim  :Smile: 
ajde super za cistu,ćeš videt da će na kraju sve bit dobro  :Smile:  držim fige..

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino gdje si?

----------


## roan

bok cure ,evo i mene ,kameleon- pozdravić!pitala si me da li sam ja krenula -nisam još idem na treću sreću sa inseminacijom ! imamo dva folikulića još nedovoljno velika al kaže dr.da bi moglo bit iz njih nešto ! sve pokušavam da ne stignem do "famozne" punkcije koje se tooooliko bojim....ali ako ova ne uspije -morat ću .kaže dr .da može prirodni ivf sa klomićem ,da li imate iskustva ? koliko je folikulića tada vam došlo ?bojim se toga ko vrag i držim palčeve da ova aih bude uspjeh da nemoram na to...uh!

----------


## phiphy

*Roan*, ako dođeš do punkcije: ta bol dođe, bude tamo malo, i prođe. Meni je bilo puno gore čuti da od 5 krasnih folikula imamo samo 2 stanice. I to da od te dvije nemamo ništa za transfer. Gore mi je bilo i čekanje na folikulometriju prije punkcije u prirodnom IVF-u i strah da je folikul puknuo i da punkcije neće ni biti. I čekanje ona tri dana i povratak na humanu po informaciju o transferu -  da li će ga biti ili ne...

----------


## mravak

roan... da je bol ugodna, nije, ali srećom kratko traje....sve ćemo mi preživjet za naše male bebice .....

----------


## roan

da ,zamisli ,ja nisam mogla vjerovat kad sam čula da ne mora u folikulu bit stanica ,toliko toga prođeš i onda -peh!toliko tih caka ima ..vidit ćemo šta će bit sa aih ,a onda psihička i fizička priprema za dalje ..

----------


## dino84

Evo me  :Smile:  Išao je MD sa mnom pa samo iskoristili lijepo vrijeme za shopping i šetnju po Opatiji, baš sam uživala. 
Stanje je danas slijedeće, cista je i dalje tu, kaže dr cisturina od 8cm. To je loša vijest. Dobra vijest je da na desnom jajniku, koji inače ne reagira, imam 2 folikula, oko 10 mm, na lijevom ih je nekoliko, ja sam izbrojala oko 4, 5, najveći je oko 13 mm. Kaže dr da je još i dobro ispalo. Nastavljam dalje sa stimulacijom i u srijedu fm. Sad me je samo strah da mi cista ne pojede stimulaciju pa da folikuli ne narastu više. Ali vidjet ćemo što će biti u srijedu.

Hvala vam svima na savjetima zadnjih dana i što mislite na mene  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

*vatra*, super za folikule i što se cista smanjuje  :Smile:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnji dobar razvoj situacije!

----------


## kameleon

roan neka uspije aih, pa ćeš lako dalje..  :Smile: 
kiki 30 tu sam, sve po starom, još ništa..  :Cool: 
možda sutra bude neki testić, ali užasno me strah - 
a beta je tek 23.
pozdravi svima, posebno  :fige:  za folikule kod vatre i dino!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde super dino samo nek bude nešto od njih, vatra i tebi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kikica1

Dino, a zasto ti ne ispunktira tu cistu? Meni se to desilo kad sam isla na prvi IVF, bio je u kratkom protokolu i pretpostavljam da je cisturina pojela dosta stimulacije. Meni je dr tada rekao da moramo ispunktirati cistu ili stati sa stimulacijom. Ispunktirao mi ju je slijedece jutro, nakon toga smo normalno nastavili sa stimulacijom, dan nakon toga stoperica jer su folikuli narasli...na kraju sam dobila 3js i dijete iz potpisa  :Smile: 

Jos da dodam, tad mi se cini da su folikulometrije bile malo cesce, usudila bi se reci i svaki dan a ne dva-tri puta po postupku.

----------


## nina32

Imala sam sličnu situaciju.U zadnjem postupku(dugi protokol)pojavila mi se cista,ali smo nastavili sa stimulacijom i na dan punkcije su mi je maknuli. I došao je dečko!

----------


## vatra86

hvala cure za vibrice...
*dino* dobro je kad su folikuli poceli rasti, mislim da su cure sve lijepo napisale, a i zelim ti njihov scenarij...da  ipak ispade sve super
*roan* ja sam imala slucaj praznog folikula i bas je to bed...ali nemoj se bojati punkcije, sve je to individualno, meni nije bila strasna.. sretno i da ne dodjes do punkcije

----------


## vatra86

Fiumanke sigurno piju kafe na Korzu kad nisu tu..  :Laughing: 
Evo danas stoperica, u cet punkcija pa mislim da bi bas bilo lipo da se pojavi neka j.s.

----------


## kameleon

opet ništa
dva testa pokazala niste trudni!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
počelo i smeđe brljavljenje, vještica stiže..  :gaah: 
vatra  :fige:  za folikul!

----------


## Crytal

Kakvih ima forum tema o djeci? Recite neke primjere

----------


## Snekica

:Sad:

----------


## kiki30

kameleon,joj baš mi je žao...  :Love: 
vatra,držim fige za jednu lijepu j.s

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra* ~~~~~~~za sutra, nek je jedna ali vrijedna!

----------


## dino84

*vatra*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i jednu lijepu stanicu!
*kameleon*, baš mi je žao  :Love: 

A moji folikuli ne rastu  :Sad:  Pojela im je cista svu stimulaciju. Narastao je samo jedan, na nekih 17 mm je. Sutra opet fm i najvjerojatnije u subotu punkcija. Jako sam razočarana. Kaže dr da je i jedna stanica dovoljna. Znam ja to, ali ipak ovo je bio stimulirani postupak. I već su mi dva stimulirana tako propala.

----------


## Inesz

Dino, 
pratim tu tvoju situaciju sa postupkom. Žao mi je da je tako ispalo. Istina, i jedna je stanica dovoljana za trudnoću, ali jedna stanica je katastrofalan rezultat za stimulirani postupak. 
Doktor to treba znati i ne pokušavati opravdati propuste u liečenju davanjem utješnih izjava poput onne "i jedna je dovoljna". Jedna j. s. dobije se i u prirodnom ciklusu, a dobivena samo jedna jajna stanica u stimuliranom ciklusu nameće pitanje-gdje se je pogriješilo tijekom postupka i stimulacije.


Sretno ti draga, neka zbilja ova j. s. bude ona koja vodi do bebe  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

dino žao mi je, nekako sam sumnjala da će tako biti  :Sad:  Aaaaaliiii... nek ta jedna tvrda koja se neda, donese malo čudo i nitko sretniji od vas, ali i ovog foruma!

----------


## Mali Mimi

o dino tek sad vidim, a sto reći na sve ovo, nadajmo se da će od tog 1 folikula biti nešto

----------


## vatra86

evo da i ovdje recen, da je moj folikul i ovaj put bio prazan.. ako Bog da, da ne bude cista.. idemo u dugi stimulirani postupak slijedeci ciklus...
*Dino* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dino84

*vatra*, žao mi je  :Love: . Odtuguj malo i onda u nove pobjede s novim ciklusom. Vjerujem da će stimulirani biti uspješan i super što ne moraš čekati.

Meni je danas štoperica, u subotu punkcija. Taj jedan jedini folikul je veći, a ovi ostali su oko 13, 14 mm. Rekao je da će sve punktirati, zajedno s cistom pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti.

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje suborke, 
Vi koje ste tek počele i imate osječaj da ste izgubljene u svim ovim pojmovima i Vi koje ste već dugo u borbi za svoje male mrvice,Vi koje ste došle do malih mrvica, Vi kojima je već puna kapa svega ali uporno idete do pobjede,Vi koje brojte godišnja doba i sa svakim se nadate uspjehu, Vi koje možete doktorirati na ovom području jer imate znanje veće od mnogih ginekologa, Vi koje dijelite svoje znanje , Vi koje jedino razumjete kroz sve što se prolazi i Vi koje ste neizmjerna potpora u najtežim i najlijepšim trenucima.....jednostavno sve Vi ste zakon i bez Vas bi sve ovo proći bilo preteško!

Zato drage moje prijateljice ja sa ponosom na svemu zahvaljujem, a posebno na danu kad sam se registrirala na ovaj forum i dobila veliku potporu!
Danas Vam želim objaviti da se čuda definitivno događaju,a jedno od njih upravo u meni kuca i dok Vam ovo pišem čuje kako je moje srce ubrzano od uzbuđenja što vam objavljujem da sam nakon toliko ivf postupaka zatrudnila prirodno i danas brojimo 7tt. 

Šaljemo Vam velike puse i obasipamo Vas trudničkom prašinom,istovremeno Vam želim da što prije dođete do uspijeha a najviše bi voljela kad bi Vas iznenadilo čudo kao i nas.

----------


## bubekica

*butterfly* cestitam od srca! divna vijest  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Butterfly  :Very Happy:  pa to je predivna vijest!! Cestitam ti od srca.. Ipak se cuda dogadjaju... A post ti je jako lijep i ohrabrujuci.. Saljem ti pusu..

----------


## kiki30

Butterfly,draga moja trudnica!!!Ajme,uljepšala si mi dan  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   tako mi je drago !!
čestitam ti od srca!!! predivno,evo malo nade i vjerovanje u čuda!

----------


## dino84

*Butterfly,* čestitam od srca! Predivna vijest  :Very Happy:  . Ovakva čuda mi stvarno daju nadu da vjerujem u nemoguće i da se čuda stvarno događaju.

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy: Ajme butterfly predivne vijesti,čestitam ti od srca !!!!

----------


## butterfly101

...Hvala vam drage moje

----------


## kismet

Ajme butterfly, sumnjala sam kad si rekla da ti puno kasne stvari, a onda utihnula na snekičino pitanje o kinder jajetu  :Smile: 
Prekrasno, čestitam na srčeku i nek sve ide školski, to je jedna zimska bebica; kad je termin?

Puse  :Kiss:  od mene i moje curke!

----------


## jejja

butterfly cestitke, prekrasna cuda se desavaju i bas mi je drago da ih ima  :Very Happy:  nek sve bude skolski i savrseno..

----------


## Snekica

he he prokljuvila sam je ja već tada, a nakon njenog pp-a skoro skoro pa je izašlo na guzicu  :Smile: 
I sad službeno,* BUTTERFLY ČESTITAM OD SVEG SRCA!!!*  :Very Happy:  Jedva čekam da te vidim!

----------


## nina32

ajme leptirice, koja lijepa vijest!čestitam od srca!!!jako mi je drago zbog vas.

----------


## Argente

Oooo, kakvo divno iznenađenje! butterfly, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
buterflly čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
baš lijepa vesela vijest!!!!!!!
sretno vam dalje do kraja uredne trudnoće, uživaj!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Kikica1

Cestitke! Bas mi je drago! Sretno i skolski do kraja!  :Bouncing:

----------


## mravak

Čestitke i od mene..... predivna vijest!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Još jednom čestitam našoj Butterfly na ovom divnom iznenađenju!!!

----------


## tigrical

Ooooo leptiriću, bravo, čestitam!!!

----------


## dino84

Od ovog mojeg čudnog postupka na kraju smo dobili 3 stanice  :Smile:  Punkcija boljela kao nikada do sada, punktirao mi je i cistu i iz nje izvukao 60 ml tekućine, a bilo je još i sitnijih folikula pa je potrajalo. Uglavnom, nakon svega zadovoljna sam. Sad čekamo utorak da vidimo da li će i kada biti transfer.

----------


## kismet

bravo dino, nek te iznenadi bar jedan od ta tri žilava, svi tako zbrda-zdola postupci donesu bebu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> bravo dino, nek te iznenadi bar jedan od ta tri žilava, svi tako zbrda-zdola postupci donesu bebu


X

----------


## vatra86

*dino*  :Very Happy: _ mozda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori..._ ~~~~~~~~ za tulum

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala vam drage moje...joj nisam nikad mogla zamislit kakav je osjecaj kad se forum zatrese zbog uspjeha, hvala jos jednom,predivne ste

----------


## butterfly101

Kismet...eee opasna je sneki,sve ona dobro nanjusi. Jos neznamo kad je termin,ali bit ce negdje u 12. Mj. Puse tebi i tvojoj curki!

Dino pa neka je ludi tulum u labu,a jos ludji kad dodju u tvoji trbusek! Sretno

sneki,sneki,ma si munjena. Jos malo i ja jedva cekam,sad barem imam br.  :Wink: 

Mimi hvala na savjetima i pomoci. Cuvaj se!

----------


## sara10

> Drage moje suborke, 
> Vi koje ste tek počele i imate osječaj da ste izgubljene u svim ovim pojmovima i Vi koje ste već dugo u borbi za svoje male mrvice,Vi koje ste došle do malih mrvica, Vi kojima je već puna kapa svega ali uporno idete do pobjede,Vi koje brojte godišnja doba i sa svakim se nadate uspjehu, Vi koje možete doktorirati na ovom području jer imate znanje veće od mnogih ginekologa, Vi koje dijelite svoje znanje , Vi koje jedino razumjete kroz sve što se prolazi i Vi koje ste neizmjerna potpora u najtežim i najlijepšim trenucima.....jednostavno sve Vi ste zakon i bez Vas bi sve ovo proći bilo preteško!
> 
> Zato drage moje prijateljice ja sa ponosom na svemu zahvaljujem, a posebno na danu kad sam se registrirala na ovaj forum i dobila veliku potporu!
> Danas Vam želim objaviti da se čuda definitivno događaju,a jedno od njih upravo u meni kuca i dok Vam ovo pišem čuje kako je moje srce ubrzano od uzbuđenja što vam objavljujem da sam nakon toliko ivf postupaka zatrudnila prirodno i danas brojimo 7tt. 
> 
> Šaljemo Vam velike puse i obasipamo Vas trudničkom prašinom,istovremeno Vam želim da što prije dođete do uspijeha a najviše bi voljela kad bi Vas iznenadilo čudo kao i nas.


Bok cure, ja sam jedan splitski borac i pozdravljam vas Riječanke   :Bye:  (malo sam "bacila oko" na vaš forum) i vrlo ugodno se iznenadila kad sam vidjela ovaj prekrasan post od buterfly, čestitam od  :Heart:  i tako je lijepo znat da ima ovakvih događaja...to su stvarno čudesni putovi u našim životima. Mogu zamislit kako se samo osjećaš, nakon toliko IFV-ova PRIRODNA TRUDNOĆA. Nedavno je jedna forumašica i u ST-u slino objavila, nakon što je prvi put ostala trudna putem IFV-a, druga trudnoća je došla prirodno i iznedaila je kao i tebe da još ne može vjerovat. Još jednom buterfly ti ČESTITAM, a svim ostalim suborkama želim od srca da vam uspije u vašim postupcima, željama, borbama za naše male mrvice... I ja sam trenuNto u postupku, 4. pokušaj!!! SRETNO SVIMA!!!

----------


## sara10

> Drage moje suborke, 
> Vi koje ste tek počele i imate osječaj da ste izgubljene u svim ovim pojmovima i Vi koje ste već dugo u borbi za svoje male mrvice,Vi koje ste došle do malih mrvica, Vi kojima je već puna kapa svega ali uporno idete do pobjede,Vi koje brojte godišnja doba i sa svakim se nadate uspjehu, Vi koje možete doktorirati na ovom području jer imate znanje veće od mnogih ginekologa, Vi koje dijelite svoje znanje , Vi koje jedino razumjete kroz sve što se prolazi i Vi koje ste neizmjerna potpora u najtežim i najlijepšim trenucima.....jednostavno sve Vi ste zakon i bez Vas bi sve ovo proći bilo preteško!
> 
> Zato drage moje prijateljice ja sa ponosom na svemu zahvaljujem, a posebno na danu kad sam se registrirala na ovaj forum i dobila veliku potporu!
> Danas Vam želim objaviti da se čuda definitivno događaju,a jedno od njih upravo u meni kuca i dok Vam ovo pišem čuje kako je moje srce ubrzano od uzbuđenja što vam objavljujem da sam nakon toliko ivf postupaka zatrudnila prirodno i danas brojimo 7tt. 
> 
> Šaljemo Vam velike puse i obasipamo Vas trudničkom prašinom,istovremeno Vam želim da što prije dođete do uspijeha a najviše bi voljela kad bi Vas iznenadilo čudo kao i nas.


Bok cure, ja sam jedan splitski borac i pozdravljam vas Riječanke   :Bye:  (malo sam "bacila oko" na vaš forum) i vrlo ugodno se iznenadila kad sam vidjela ovaj prekrasan post od buterfly, čestitam od  :Heart:  i tako je lijepo znat da ima ovakvih događaja...to su stvarno čudesni putovi u našim životima. Mogu zamislit kako se samo osjećaš, nakon toliko IFV-ova PRIRODNA TRUDNOĆA. Nedavno je jedna forumašica i u ST-u slično objavila, nakon što je prvi put ostala trudna putem IFV-a, druga trudnoća je došla prirodno i iznenadila je kao i tebe da još ne može vjerovat. Još jednom buterfly ti ČESTITAM, a svim ostalim suborkama želim od srca da vam uspije u vašim postupcima, željama, borbama za naše male mrvice... I ja sam trenutno u postupku, 4. pokušaj!!! SRETNO SVIMA!!!

----------


## Snekica

Sara10 nek ti ovaj postupak donese jednu predivnu betu, zatim i bebu! SretnO!

----------


## lasta

Čestitke *butterfly101*

----------


## butterfly101

*sara10*hvala ti puno, držim fige da ti je ovaj postupak dobitan!!!!Sretno

lasta...hvala :Love:

----------


## cranky

*butterfly101* predivno! Želim mirnu trudnoću i lak porod.


Malo OT.
U subotu 27. je u Zagrebu šetnja Zajedno za plodnost i nas par iz Rijeke planira ići.
Ako ima još zainteresiranih, ajmo se na temi Riječanke kava pobrojat i dogovorit kada, kako, tko i s čim  :Wink:  
(da ne otvaramo zasebnu temu i ne padnemo u nemilost admina  :Grin: )

----------


## phiphy

*Butterfly*, pa ne mogu vjerovati! Nakon toliko pokušaja!!! Čestitam od srca!!!!! Kako se sve lijepo posložilo, baš mi je drago  :Smile:  .

----------


## magi7

Butterfly ,čestitke draga...zaslužila si. Ja krećem opet u prirodni. U petak prva FM, pa se nadam da ćemo doći do punkcije i konačno transfera ovog puta. Držte mi fige.
Vibram za sve curke da sve bude kako želite i planirate :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

hvala cure!!!

magi7...fige do neba za fm,punkciju,transfer i ogromnu betu

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba. Znam da ste daleko, ali znam i da se jedan dio ekipice dogovorio i dolazi na izlet, pa eto, pozivamo i ostale da se odvaže!
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## dino84

Mi smo danas obavili transfer. Kaže dr. da je transfer prošao baš onako školski, za 5. Od moje 3 stanice, jedna je bila nezrela, jedna se je lijepo podijelila i sada čuvam u buši jednog malog, hrabrog 7 - staničnog borca.  :Smile:  Ovaj treći embrij je malo slabiji, danas je bio 6 - stanični pa će ga pustiti do 5. dana i ako dogura do blastice će ga zamrznuti. Mada mu dr i embriologica ne daju velike šanse. I sad slijedi čekanje, beta 10.05.

*magi7* ​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!

----------


## butterfly101

Dino mazi busu i cuvaj mrvu!  :Wink:

----------


## jejja

Dino nek se mrva ulovi jako  :Smile:  kako to da je 10.05 beta?? sta ne daju u RI 21 dan nakon transfera ? jesam ja krivo nesto zbrojila ili su se smilovali pa daju ranije??

----------


## vatra86

Magi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak
Dino bas sam sretna da ste izgurali do transfera. A i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi uljepsas rodjendan s beturinom 10.05.
Jejja jel dosla M?

----------


## Snekica

Za betu primjećujem da su počeli slati na vađenje na 18dnt

----------


## dino84

*Jejja*, dr je gledao kad mi je 3 tjedna od punkcije, a to ispada 11.05., pošto je to subota rekao je da vadim dan ranije. A u prošlom postupku dr. M mi je napisao da vadim betu točno 21 dan nakon transfera. Tako da stvarno ne znam da li su nešto promijenili.

*Vatra*,potrudit ćemo se moj mali borac i ja da ti uljepšamo rođendan  :Smile: 

*Butterfly*  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Vatra nije jos..bolucka nesto vec dva dana ali nis,sad kad treba nema je....
21dan je zaista previse cekanja...

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog borca

----------


## kiki30

Dino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrva primi!

----------


## magi7

Hej curke, pa gdje ste???
Evo ja javljam da je punkcija prošla više nego dobro. Dobili smo 1js, sad vibram da muževi brzići obave svoje i da nam 1.maj donese dobar embrij za transfer.

----------


## vatra86

Magi super da ste dobili js. Sad ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu.

----------


## Snekica

magi bravo! AltGr+1 za party!

----------


## Mali Mimi

magi super navijamo za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

bravo Magi ~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## lucija83

Magi super vijesti!! sretno dalje!!!

----------


## dino84

Magi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan lijepi transfer na 1. maj  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Magi vibram za 1 maj i jednog lijepog embrijica..

----------


## vatra86

Jejja jesi ti pikalica?

----------


## jejja

bit cu uskoro, nadam se barem  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Pozdrav svim čekalicama, meni 7dpt (1.prirodni IVF, KBC Rijeka), već sam pisala da ne osjećam ništa..., ali zahvaljujući Vatra tebi i ostalim curama, bar sam se ponovo oraspoložila!!! :Smile: 
Dino, osjećaj šta?
Butterfly, čestitke od srca i svima želim da krenu tvojim stopama uskoro! :Smile: 
Magi, za uspješni transfer!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## vatra86

*Frćka* hb da sam i ja nekog raspolozila...  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

I te kako!!! jedva sam otišla s posla, baš se ljepo raspisala, pa nisam ni bendala sve koji me pitaju i? 
Šta i? Pa reći ću ako bude! Uf! Drugačije je ovdje napisati da nešto nije nego gledat lica ljudi, onako tužnih...AAAAAA
Drugi put ću uzet bolovanje i reć da imam virozu! :Cool:

----------


## sara10

Frćka, tako ti drugi put napravi, ali nadamo se da ti neće drugi put biti potreban, tj. da je ovaj dobitan!!!  Ja sam isto na bolovanju 2 tjedan i tako sam mirnija, a jučer mi je baš jedna s posla digla živac, jer mi je šefica rekla da se kao raspituju o meni (ali šefica nikom ne govori ništa i ok mi je skroz), a znam jednu osobu koja je mogla širit neke "tračeve o meni" jer smo se slučajno srele u dr. kada sam ja išla na terapije i na fm, a ona je došla iz skroz drugih razloga, pa je to vjerojatno proširila. Inače ja na poslu nikom ne govorim o tome kad sam u postupku osim šefici koja stvarno ima razumijevanja i pušta me di god treba. I ja se sad mislim šta ta ženska (s kojom ja i nisam vezana ni u kakvom pogledu) ima govorit drugima o mom privatnom životu koji je se ne tiče...baš me iživcirala jučer, al neću ni ja njoj ostat dužna kad se vratim na posao, neće joj past napamet da me upita više bilo šta. Frćka treba nekad neke ljude stavit di im je mjesto!!!

----------


## Frćka

haha oštra dalmatinka! Svaka čast! I meni je šef super, ali sam svjesna da nije ni morao im reć, znaju šta radim pa čim me nema, priča o tome! I znam da su ljudi čudni, jedna je šefa ispitivala jesam li uopće otvorila bolovanje, hoću li ja to odradit... a juče prva me pitala tužne face, šta ništa? A cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe, želim ti sreću...bla...mislim da sreću i tugu jedino dijele iskreno ovdje cure na forumu, apola ljudi ovih, samo da se priča!
Ma briga me, sama sam kriva što me dira kad sve to znam, doći ću ja njima jedan dan velika i debela, a isto tako i ti, pa nek onda gledaju i pričaju! Kako je debela, koliko si kila dobila...haha 100 kg i nije me briga, uživaaaaam! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Tako je Frćka, i istina je to što si rekla da sreću i tugu dijele jedino cure ovdje na forumu i obitelj naravno, a ostali samo ono reda radi pitaju nešto, a nekima je i drago kad ti neuspije (ima i takvih)!!!

----------


## Frćka

Obitelj naravno! :Smile:  Ali vidi koliko nas je tu! jače smo od tih par..Za bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

vidim da ste digle malo raspoloženje na ovom topicu... 
želim na svima da uskoro postanemo trbusaste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav curke, hvala na dobrim vibricama. Imam jedan mali problemčić. Zvali su me danas s humane na mob oko 14:00 a ja kasno vidjela i kad sam ponovno zvala oko 16:00 nije se nitko javio. S broja 658221, pa sad sam sva u strahu što su me zvali. A sutra bi trebao biti transfer??!!
Ako tko zna zašto su me mogli zvali bilo bi super da mi kaže jer sam sva na iglama. Do sutra ću poludit.
Pozdrav

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm magi jel to br. iz laba, mene su samo jednom zvali kad sam imala zamrznute j.s. pa se nisu odmrzle kako treba inače svaki put sam imala transfer i nitko me nije zvao ali opet nekim curama i tamo su znali reći da nema transfer tako da stvarno ne bih znala???
Jesi donesla uputnicu možda tu nešto ne štima?

----------


## Frćka

Za trbušaste!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~
Ja stvarno neznam, nikad me nisu zvali, ali imala sam samo 1.transfer do sad! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jejja

magi inace iz humane kod nas ne zovu, ne bi htjela strasit ali nisam cula da su ikog zvali da bi rekli kako napreduje i da ce bit transfer po dogovoru, mozda im fali kakav papir? uputnica, oni popunjeni pristanci? mislim da iza 15h ni nema nikog na humanoj ali mozes provjerit na ginekologiji je li koji od mpo-a dezuran popodne/navecer pa da pogleda u karton.

----------


## kiki30

magi,nije to broj iz lab. mislim da je to broj iz sobe gdje se rade folikum.joj,sad baš nisam skroz sigurna ali mislim da sam baš na taj broj zvala da pitam dr. dal će bit transfer 3 ili 5 dan!
znam da si na iglama,ali nema druge nego pričekati sutra,ma vjerujem da će sve bit ok.  :Smile:  evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja mene su zvali iz riječkog laba tako da ipak zovu, ali eto nadam se da nije nešto loše

----------


## Frćka

> Pozdrav curke, hvala na dobrim vibricama. Imam jedan mali problemčić. Zvali su me danas s humane na mob oko 14:00 a ja kasno vidjela i kad sam ponovno zvala oko 16:00 nije se nitko javio. S broja 658221, pa sad sam sva u strahu što su me zvali. A sutra bi trebao biti transfer??!!
> Ako tko zna zašto su me mogli zvali bilo bi super da mi kaže jer sam sva na iglama. Do sutra ću poludit.
> Pozdrav


Magi, je sve ok?

----------


## magi7

curke hvala na brizi. Eto bila sam i čuvam jednu šesterostaničnu mrvicu :Smile: 
A zvali su da dođem ranije jer nije bilo punkcija, i da rekla mi bilogica da u principu ne zovu kad su loše vijesti. Držte mi fige sad. Beta 22/ a li mislim da će prije past testić

----------


## Frćka

> curke hvala na brizi. Eto bila sam i čuvam jednu šesterostaničnu mrvicu
> A zvali su da dođem ranije jer nije bilo punkcija, i da rekla mi bilogica da u principu ne zovu kad su loše vijesti. Držte mi fige sad. Beta 22/ a li mislim da će prije past testić


Jupiiii supeeeer, bravooo! Sad uživaj sa svojom mrvicom u lijepom danu i roštilju! :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

magi super za mrvu, čestitam i držim fige da se jaaaaako dobro ugnjezdi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde baš mi je drago magi :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Magi  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Magi bravo!  :Very Happy:  da se mrva čvrsto primi ~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Magi super! Sretno dalje!

----------


## Frćka

Cure, može mi neko molim vas reći gdje se u rijeci vadi beta i od kad do kad? Zaboravila pitati! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## phiphy

beta se vadi na poliklinici, prizemlje lijevo, od cca 8 pa do nemam pojma  :Smile:  .

----------


## paty

ja sam vadila u poliklinici na 1 katu.tražila da mi nalaz bude brzo gotov pa su mi izvadili krv i dali da sama nosim sa uputnicom u staru zgradu u lab.
 i bio mi je gotov za 1 sat.ako se nije šta promjenilo

----------


## kiki30

da,prije se vadila beta na katu a sad je prizemlje kako kaže phiphy i možeš doći od 7,45-11h-sretno!!!

----------


## Frćka

Joooj hvalaaaa puno svima! Ja sam mislila da je to na nuklearnoj, davno prije je bilo.Valjda ću dočekat vađenjeeeeee!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

Frćka,kad vadiš betu?evo ~~~~~~~~~~za jednu lijepu brojčicu!
A ja sam od danas pikalica  :Smile:   možda 11.sreća?!? nadam se...

----------


## ivica_k

Kiki30, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj 11.! i nek bas ovaj bude The postupak!

----------


## mravak

Kika30...... :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka,kad vadiš betu?evo ~~~~~~~~~~za jednu lijepu brojčicu!
> A ja sam od danas pikalica   možda 11.sreća?!? nadam se...


jutroooon Kikiiii! Meni beta 10.5., al ću vadit u ponedjeljak, simptomi 0 pa da skratim muke! Tebi želim od srca da se obje mrve uhvate za mamu! :Very Happy:

----------


## inspire_me

cure, zanima me da li se radi neka pauza između postupaka (ivf) ili se moze ici svaki mjesec ukoliko naravno postoje uvjeti...
ja sam pocetkom 04/13 odradila svoj prvi ivf koji je nazalost bio neuspjesan, sutra sam narucena al ne znam da li mogu ocekivati da krecem odmah u novi postupak ili ce mi napraviti pauzu?

----------


## Frćka

> cure, zanima me da li se radi neka pauza između postupaka (ivf) ili se moze ici svaki mjesec ukoliko naravno postoje uvjeti...
> ja sam pocetkom 04/13 odradila svoj prvi ivf koji je nazalost bio neuspjesan, sutra sam narucena al ne znam da li mogu ocekivati da krecem odmah u novi postupak ili ce mi napraviti pauzu?


Jutro! Koliko ja znam ako ti je 1.IVF bio prirodni sad, možeš odmah ići na slijedeći, bez pauze! Čak ti piše na papiru koji ti je dao dr. nakon ovog postupka, tamo piše koje uputnice ti trebaju ako taj put ne uspije! Pauze se rade između stimuliranih! Za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, zanima me da li se radi neka pauza između postupaka (ivf) ili se moze ici svaki mjesec ukoliko naravno postoje uvjeti...
> ja sam pocetkom 04/13 odradila svoj prvi ivf koji je nazalost bio neuspjesan, sutra sam narucena al ne znam da li mogu ocekivati da krecem odmah u novi postupak ili ce mi napraviti pauzu?


Ovisi i o tome jel te dr. upisao u onu bilježnicu za stimulirani, jer na njega se obično čeka red

----------


## inspire_me

> Jutro! Koliko ja znam ako ti je 1.IVF bio prirodni sad, možeš odmah ići na slijedeći, bez pauze! Čak ti piše na papiru koji ti je dao dr. nakon ovog postupka, tamo piše koje uputnice ti trebaju ako taj put ne uspije! Pauze se rade između stimuliranih! Za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


valjda ovisi o doktoru, nije mi nista napisao samo "u slucaju dolaska menstruacije javiti se na zavod...", ali ok ako mogu odmah na slijedeci onda  :Very Happy:

----------


## inspire_me

Mimi nije me upisao u biljeznicu za stimuirani, mislim da ce prvo pokusati sa prirodnim kod mene...

----------


## Frćka

> valjda ovisi o doktoru, nije mi nista napisao samo "u slucaju dolaska menstruacije javiti se na zavod...", ali ok ako mogu odmah na slijedeci onda


Kod kojeg si doktora? Čudno mi da ne piše odmah šta ćete raditi jer prvi sljedeći put kad dođem moram imat uputnicu sa sobom za točno određeni postupak i taj dan je odmah i folukometrija, piše 8.dan, inače ne primaju! Šta ti ideš prvo na dogovor možda?

----------


## paty

na kolsultacijama ti kaže sve kad će se šta  raditi. upisao me za stimulirani 
 u 10 mj.

----------


## dino84

Kod mene i ovaj put ništa, beta 0 i naznake vještice već su tu. Baš više nemam snage za dalje  :Sad:

----------


## magi7

Draga Dino , zaista mi je žao i nadam se da će taj sljedeći biti i dobitan. Meni evo danas 3dpt i naravno nikakvih simptoma, ali nekako mislim da neće biti ništa, ne nadam se previse

----------


## Snekica

dino kako misliš _nemaš snage za dalje_?! Nemoj da ti dođem doma, znaš!  :Storma s bičem: Žao mi je! Ufffa! Sad malo odtuguj, nek ljutnja i tuga izađu iz tebe, dođite lagano k sebi i onda razmislite šta dalje! U svakom slučaju, uzmite si mrvu odmora! ako ti treba šta, zovi!

----------


## dino84

*Sneki*, draga, ljubim te  :Smile:  Uspjela si mi izmamiti osmijeh na lice, prvi u ova tri dana. Jučer mi je baš bio težak dan, danas je malo lakše. Možeš doći k meni, ali samo na  :Coffee: 
Imamo već neke planove u glavi pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje.

*Magi*, rano je još za simptome, doći će oni kasnije. Ja držim  :fige:  za veliku betu.

----------


## inspire_me

> Kod kojeg si doktora? Čudno mi da ne piše odmah šta ćete raditi jer prvi sljedeći put kad dođem moram imat uputnicu sa sobom za točno određeni postupak i taj dan je odmah i folukometrija, piše 8.dan, inače ne primaju! Šta ti ideš prvo na dogovor možda?


bila danas na 1. folikulometriji, ja sam po vlastitom nahođenju nazvala svog ginekologa i zamolila ga da mi da uputnicu za ivf. danas mi kaze dr.manestar da je automatski napisao "u slucaju dolaska menstr. javiti se na zavod", a trebala sam piti klomifen i u ovom postupku samo je sve to zaboravio napisati  :Laughing: 
al ajde krenula u novi postupak-cisti prirodnjak pa sta bude...  :Cool:

----------


## Frćka

Evo vidiš, super! Neka je sa srećom!

----------


## inspire_me

hvala, sretno svima nama da nam se cim prije ostvare zelje  :Trep trep:

----------


## Snekica

inspire_me sretno! 
dino zato 'rodašice' služe  :Smile:  vidimo se na jednoj skoroj proljetnoj Istarskoj kavici!

----------


## Mali Mimi

inspire_me super
dino84 ne odustaj doći će i tvoje vrijeme

----------


## Frćka

Dino, ja tvojim stopama, beta 0, idemo dalje! Ostalima držim fige!

----------


## Snekica

Frćka žao mi je! Neka slijedeći bude dobitan! Grlim...

----------


## magi7

Draga Frćka, bila sam uvjerena da će kod tebe biti nešto ali takav je naš put. Samo optimizma i upornosti i stići će nagrada :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Frćka, baš mi je žao, nadala sam se da će kod tebe biti drugačiji ishod  :Love:  Odtuguj, odmori se malo i onda u nove pobjede!

----------


## Frćka

Dino, Magi , Snekica...hvala! :Smile:  Nema druge, nego stisnut zube i dalje! Držim fige svima, što prije do bete i bebe :Smile: !

----------


## Kadauna

*cure iz iz RI bolnice, da li je istina da i u Rijeci sad dijele samo Puregone za stimulaciju?


*

----------


## dino84

*Kadauna*, bila sam u postupku sad u 4. mjesecu, stimulacija Gonali + Decapeptyl. Cure s kojima sam pričala u čekaonici, neke su bile na Gonalima, a neke na Puregonima. Čini mi se da je bilo više ovih na Gonalima, ali to je samo moj subjektivan dojam. Ali početkom 4. mjeseca kada sam ja bila po lijekove, sestra mi je rekla da nekih tjedan dana nisu imali Gonala jer je bilo nekih problema s dobavljačem.

----------


## kiki30

Ja sad u ovom postupku znam tri cure koje su Puregonima,po prvi put.
Trebala sam i ja krenuti s time ali kako sam već koristila i slabo reagirala smo odustali

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala na odgovoru Dino84, mene i dalje zanima što se trenutno dijeli u Rijeci, *gonali ili puregoni?

A što je s menopurima, dobiva li tko menopure?*

----------


## kiki30

Ja sam na menopurima,baš iz tog razloga kojeg sam rekla..
Jejja,kako ide pikanje? možda se i sretnemo,ja sam u petak na 1 folikumetriji

----------


## olivera

> Hvala na odgovoru Dino84, mene i dalje zanima što se trenutno dijeli u Rijeci, *gonali ili puregoni?
> 
> A što je s menopurima, dobiva li tko menopure?*


Kaduna,u Ri se dijeli sve troje,znam da su neke na puregonu sada, znam i da se dijele menopuri a ja sam jucer dobila zadnji gonal,sutra imam punkciju. Dakle dijeli se ono sto dr.pretpostavlja da ce dati najbolje rezultate

----------


## jejja

Kiki ide ide  :Smile:  ja sam isto na gonalu, s gonalima je malo problem, dijele pen-ove jer dobavljaci stekaju pa je s gonalima mala kriza valjda...ja sam bila danas na fm i idem u cetvrtak tako da sumnjam da cemo se petak vidjet  :Sad:  al nikad se ne zna..i dr M. nema ovaj tjedan pa je malo guzvasto i zbrckano danas bilo preglede je radila prof.S. i moram priznati da je bas bila draga danas i dobre volje i nasmijana  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Pikaliceeee zelim vam svu sricu da vam uspije ovaj put i drzim  :fige: 
Di nam je kameleon?

----------


## roan

bok cure!
nije me bilo nekoliko dana ,opet jedno razočaranje ,treća AIH  neuspješna ..sad slijedi IVFprirodnjak ..krvarenje je kao nikad do sad ,neznam što znače crne nakupine ,imam osjećaj kao da mi se maternica raspada ,sve crno izlazi i grudasto .nikad još tako ..držim palčeve trudilicama i kapa do poda na strpljivosti i upornosti jer ja ne znam kako opet krenut dalje a oni to računaju kao "početak",mislila sam ono-treća sreća..pa niš!

----------


## Snekica

roan, puno njima je AIH bio uspješan, ali meni ti je to kao neka igra (ako upali- upali). ali sve je od dijagnoze do dijagnoze. žao mi je da nije upalilo. nek ti prvi pravi postupak bude uspješan i posljednji za ovu bebu! sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Roan- bas mi je zao da nije uspjelo...nadam se sa ces vise srece imati na ivf..a i kao sta kaze sneki nek ti ovaj prvi bude i zadnji... Hug

----------


## Kadauna

> Kaduna,u Ri se dijeli sve troje,znam da su neke na puregonu sada, znam i da se dijele menopuri a ja sam jucer dobila zadnji gonal,sutra imam punkciju. Dakle dijeli se ono sto dr.pretpostav!lja da ce dati najbolje rezultate


pa to je onda odlicno! nekako se stekao dojam ovdje na forumu da u Petrovoj i u Vinogradskoj nekako iskljucivo dijele puregone a cure se javljaju sa slabim ishodima stimulacije. Netko je spominjao i lose stimulacije puregonom u Rijeci pa sam dosla provjeriti. 

Ovo su super vijesti.... HVALA Olivera i sretno!

----------


## cranky

> bok cure!
> nije me bilo nekoliko dana ,opet jedno razočaranje ,treća AIH  neuspješna ..sad slijedi IVFprirodnjak ..krvarenje je kao nikad do sad ,neznam što znače crne nakupine ,imam osjećaj kao da mi se maternica raspada ,sve crno izlazi i grudasto .nikad još tako ..držim palčeve trudilicama i kapa do poda na strpljivosti i upornosti jer ja ne znam kako opet krenut dalje a oni to računaju kao "početak",mislila sam ono-treća sreća..pa niš!


Draga pogledaj mi potpis  :Wink: 
3 AIH-a = jedna velika friška figa i cijeli svijet mi se srušio  :Crying or Very sad:   Mislila sam, obzirom da smo mi idiopati, da će to sigurno upalit.
Na prvi IVF sam krenula rutinski, da to odradim i "vidim" kako izgleda punkcija.... ni jednog simptoma nisam imala. Betu sam otišla vadit samo da se riješim utrića....
Evo je  :Zaljubljen:  pred par dana je napunila 2 godine i za*ebava nas svih po spisku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## roan

hvala cure na podršci!
 treba biti uporan i gotovo ...ja sam u jednoj nezgodnoj poziciji jer i posao šteka i to ..puno vremena se gubi dole i blago onima koji imaju razumljivog šefa jer puno je tu trčkaranja,čekanja ...
okolina pritišće na svoj način ,svi sa kolicima šetaju i tako ..teško se nosit s tim svim i svaka vam čast na upornosti ! inače sam osoba koja se boji igle- do rušenja ,sad mi je taj strah nekako prevladat i krenut dalje ..punkcija je trenutno nešto čega se grozim i mislila sam da mi neće trebat al eto!tako je kako je ..cure  :Klap:

----------


## paty

ćao cure
dali je koja na humanoj u ponedjeljak?imam 1.FM

----------


## vatra86

Ja ali tek u podne..  :Wink:  sretno!

----------


## inspire_me

> hvala cure na podršci!
>  treba biti uporan i gotovo ...ja sam u jednoj nezgodnoj poziciji jer i posao šteka i to ..puno vremena se gubi dole i blago onima koji imaju razumljivog šefa jer puno je tu trčkaranja,čekanja ...
> okolina pritišće na svoj način ,svi sa kolicima šetaju i tako ..teško se nosit s tim svim i svaka vam čast na upornosti ! inače sam osoba koja se boji igle- do rušenja ,sad mi je taj strah nekako prevladat i krenut dalje ..punkcija je trenutno nešto čega se grozim i mislila sam da mi neće trebat al eto!tako je kako je ..cure


roan budi smirena i uporna jer samo tako ces lakse prebroditi sve poteskoce kroz koje prolazis. ja te potpuno razumijem jer sam i ja prije 2 mjeseca bila u istoj situaciji-prosla neuspjesne inseminacije i doktor rekao da trebam poceti sa ivf-om.
prosli mjesec odradila 1. ivf, sad se spremam za 2., vozim svaki drugi dan sama od pule do rijeke i poslije jurim da bi se sto prije vratila na posao, skoro sam pala u depru ono 53 puta ali onda se sjetim da se sve u zivotu dogadja s nekim razlogom i znam da ako ne budem jaka i uporna necu ni doci do cilja.
i nemoj se bojati punkcije, full boli (necu te lagati  :Grin: ) ali sve je to dio procesa..
zelim ti puno srece i neka ti uspije iz prve da te vise nikad ne moraju pikati kad se vec toliko bojis igle  :Grin:

----------


## smjehuljica

Pozdrav cure,ja sam nova .15.05.idem prvi puta na konzultacije kod dr.V.Iskreno hvata me strah dok citam postove,a ujedno Vam se divim na upornosti,hrabrosti i svemu.

----------


## phiphy

> i nemoj se bojati punkcije, *full boli* (necu te lagati ) ali sve je to dio procesa..


Dosta je nezahvalno govoriti o tome koliko punkcija boli jer sve mi imamo različitu toleranciju na bol. Ne vjerujem da će itko reći da punkcija NE boli, ali ima nas svakakvih - meni je jedna cura rekla da joj je sušenje rodnice gazom prije punkcije bilo gore od same punkcije  :Shock:  . Sad ti vidi koliko smo različite.

*Roan*, do treće punkcije nisam ni vidjela iglu  :Smile:  . Buljila sam u strop i ništa od opreme nisam vidjela pa možeš i ti primjeniti tu taktiku  :Grin: . Tek sam se na 3. punkciji malo ohrabrila i pogledala i prema dolje da vidim što to oni rade. Cure ti ovdje mogu reći što od lijekova možeš uzeti za bolove i samo hrabro!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Roan ako budeš u stimuliranom ti traži anesteziju pa ćeš fino sve prespavati, ja odradim na živo samo kad je 3 ili manje folikula mislim ako se već toliko bojiš eto imaš i tu opciju. Probudiš se kad je sve gotovo!

----------


## Kikica1

Jednom sam imala punkciju ciste, tad mi je zaista bilo neugodno i zbilja bolno.

Za IVF meni punkcija nije nes strasno. Odradila 3, sve nazivo, zadnja od 12 folikula. Jesam znala zveknut normabel i brufen ali nisam primjetila neku razliku kad bi uzela ili kad ne bi. Naravno da dosta ovisi o osobnom pragu boli. I dosta ovisi kako si to poslozis u glavi, pripremi se na najgore pa se i iznenadis kako nije sve tako crno kako si zamislila. I dalje cu radije na punkciju i rodit nego zub popraviti bez injekcije  :Grin: . I da, ja sam jedna od onih kojoj je gore ispiranje i cackanje i cijela priprema nego sama punkcija. 

Onaj  dio koji mene muci je sto mene poslije par sati gadno pocnu boliti  jajnici, e to me zbilja boli i bude neugodno. Al kad znas da moras,  nemas kud. Sve se to prezivi kad imas cilj.

----------


## phiphy

*Roan* će se prestati bojati igle, a početi bojati garze  :Laughing:  .
Eto, to samo govori koliko se razlikujemo. Da me ta cura nije podsjetila na ispiranje i sušenje, tog se dijela s punkcije ne bih niti sjećala.

12 folikula na živo?  :Naklon: 

I ja sam ona kojoj je gore sat, dva nakon punkcije, ali i to se razlikuje od osobe do osobe. Netko najnormalnije ode na posao nakon punkcije i bude bez bolova pa sam tako i ja prvi put, ali sjediti na poslu bilo mi je teže i bolnije od same punkcije 5 folikula. Druga dva puta sam uzela bolovanje, odležala 4, 5 sati i nakon toga kao da punkcije nije ni bilo.

----------


## kiki30

Bome sam ja imala punkciju od 12 folikula na živo ali sad umjesto da mi bude sve nekako lakše mene sve više strah.  :Undecided: 
Zasad imam negdje oko 9 folikula i sve mislim bi pitala anasteziju ili ne,baš mi se više ne da toliko trpit
Jejja,vidimo se u subotu!!!
Phiphy,trudnice naša,kako si?jel može malo te čarobne prašine..treba nam !!  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Može, može, uvijek, evo je, puuuuuuno prašine!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> hvala cure na podršci!
>  treba biti uporan i gotovo ...ja sam u jednoj nezgodnoj poziciji jer i posao šteka i to ..puno vremena se gubi dole i blago onima koji imaju razumljivog šefa jer puno je tu trčkaranja,čekanja ...
> okolina pritišće na svoj način ,svi sa kolicima šetaju i tako ..teško se nosit s tim svim i svaka vam čast na upornosti ! inače sam osoba koja se boji igle- do rušenja ,sad mi je taj strah nekako prevladat i krenut dalje ..punkcija je trenutno nešto čega se grozim i mislila sam da mi neće trebat al eto!tako je kako je ..cure


Žao mi je što ti nije uspjelo, ali bit će! Sigurno! A evo što se tiče mene i igala, štoperica, nikad nikome ništa, a meni, crno pred očima, gušenje, hladan znoj...to je samo moj strah od igala, a bolilo nije, naravno! Zato punkcija, ništa, popila prije neobrufen, osjetila taj neki boc, mali pritisak, ali ništa posebno bolno, ni trznula se nisam...tako da kako kome bude! Ja sam zato pala na štoperici na kojoj nije nitko! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bih rekla da stvarno nije to toliko ni od osobe do osobe već o razmještaju folikula, zaprekama na putu itd. ja odradila 13 punkcija pa mi nisu bile sve iste, neke su bolne za pop. a neke skoro pa ništa. Ali kad se već nudi anestezije čemu se čeličit, vani je to skroz normalno, ja isto više ni zub nedam da mi popravljaju bez inekcije (ako je malo dublje zahvaćen) a ne znam zašto bi ovdje bilo čudno tražiti anesteziju. Što se tiče ovih tabletica meni isto nije neka razlika jesam je popila ili nisam. I primjetila sam kad me uspavaju da me poslije  ne boli čak ni za tabletu popit, išla sam u shoping i nisam čak ni malo krvarila za razliku od inače.

----------


## Frćka

> Pozdrav cure,ja sam nova .15.05.idem prvi puta na konzultacije kod dr.V.Iskreno hvata me strah dok citam postove,a ujedno Vam se divim na upornosti,hrabrosti i svemu.


Ne treba te hvatat strah, a i sama si hrabra jer si odlučila poduzet korake bliže svom cilju! Dr.V. je dobar i pažljiv, samo se opusti i pomalo!

----------


## sara10

Cure, oprostite što upadam ovako, ali o kakvoj vi to pripremi prije punkcije govorite? Kakvo ispiranje i sušenje rodnice gazom???? Prošla sam 3 punkcije i nisam uopće upoznata s tim. Mi u St-u (Cito) kad dođemo na punkciju, sestra prvo da dvi injekcije u guzu (na jednu i drugi stranu), ležim još nekih 15-20 min da počne djelovat, odem na stol dr. da još neku injekciju čini mi se u rodnicu (ali to ne osjetim zbog ove prve jer je valjda utrnuto) i onda punktiraju i to je sve vrlo brzo gotovo, a nakon punkcije sam pospana i lipo cili dan odmaram i spavam.

----------


## jejja

kod mene na prvoj punkciji nije bilo nikakvih inekcija osim voltarena u guzu za koji sam ih ja zamolila  :Laughing:  a isperu rodnicu s necim i posuse ju, tako su i meni prije te punkcije napravili.. sad mi prof S. predlaze anesteziju pa me malo hvata trta koliko ih je kad to predlaze.. *kiki* 9 komada?! pa to je super!! Nek nam brzo proleti ta subota i nek lijepo narastu folikulici,vidimo se svakako, tko zna mozda nam se poklope i punkcije/trasferi.. ja ostajem doma na bolovanju jer me sjedenje sve vise smeta i boli i ne zelim riskirat da negdje nesto pukne..

----------


## vatra86

Kiki i Jejja puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Rodnicu moraju oprati, e sad, ne znam s cim ali u medicini se svako ubodno mjesto mora dezinficirati. A ocito vama u cito daju lokalnu anesteziju u rodnicu.
A ja bi radje isla 100 puta na punkciju nego na HSG koji me je fuul bolio. Lijepo ih zamolim da gledam u ekran, zagrizem spavacicu i nesto otpjevam i stvarno me nis nije bolilo.cak zadnji put sam isla i u soping bez beda. Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~ e da i u pon idem na utz i da vidimo sta cemo dalje.

----------


## roan

joj hvala cure baš ste divne !
 hvala na objašnjenjima ! s obzirom da imam ful problema i sa vađenjem krvi ,pokušat ću se nekako skulirat za punkciju ,neznam da li se može iskombinirati normabel i voltaren sat-dva prije ?s obzirom da sam u prirodnom ne vjerujem da će dat anesteziju a i tu je boc-boc  :Mad:  inače imam problema sa nesvjesticama prije nekih pregleda pa se toga najviše bojim da ni ne dođem do sale ... :Laughing:  i da ! koliko sam mogla shvatit boli ubod ali ne i uvlačenje svih tih čuda unutra ? ili je i to bolno-neugodno ? ako je to kao AIH onda ok, a sad -taj ubod ..hm..valjda ću nekako !

----------


## Frćka

> Cure, oprostite što upadam ovako, ali o kakvoj vi to pripremi prije punkcije govorite? Kakvo ispiranje i sušenje rodnice gazom???? Prošla sam 3 punkcije i nisam uopće upoznata s tim. Mi u St-u (Cito) kad dođemo na punkciju, sestra prvo da dvi injekcije u guzu (na jednu i drugi stranu), ležim još nekih 15-20 min da počne djelovat, odem na stol dr. da još neku injekciju čini mi se u rodnicu (ali to ne osjetim zbog ove prve jer je valjda utrnuto) i onda punktiraju i to je sve vrlo brzo gotovo, a nakon punkcije sam pospana i lipo cili dan odmaram i spavam.


Sara šećeru, možda od boc boc anestezije ne osjetiš niš! Ja se isto sjećam ispiranja i da je nečim kao sušio...šta god to bilo nije bolno, punkcija isto, neki tupi osjećaj i lagani pritisak kao pred stvari! Ovaj boc se baš ni ne osjeti, samo kad sve isisavaju van, opet neki tupi osjećaj laganog pritiska! Sve je tako brzo da se ni ne sjetiš šta je bilo točno! :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

roan nemoj toliko razmišljati o tome (obožavam kad meni netko ovo kaže :belj :Smile:  ali stvarno je individualno. I ja imam problema kod vađenja krvi, a s druge strane sve sam punkcije odradila na živo, bilo je i po 16 folikula, i sama si dajem injekcije u trbuh i to mi nije ništa, dapače, odradim to u vožnji autom ili u wc-u kafića.

----------


## inspire_me

roan dobro ti cure kazu sve je individualno...sam postupan nije ugodan cak i ako je sve u redu. kod mene je jedan jajnik nezgodno smješten iza maternice pa su ga dva doktora rukama gurali preko trbuha da mogu izvuci folikule i to sam odradila bez ikakvih lijekova protiv bolova i evo me spremna za jos jedan pokusaj i nije me strah  :Smile:  
psihicki se spremi za to, ako zelis trazi anesteziju ili popij nesto protiv bolova i samo opusteno...
moj savjet ti je da si uzmes taj dan za odmor, ja sam se planirala nakon punkcije odmah vratiti na posao ali nisam mogla taj dan ni ustati iz kreveta bila sam nekako omaljena i bolilo me, pa si planiraj da mozda neces taj dan moci sve normalno raditi kao i inace.

----------


## roan

ja sam mislila popiti normabel i voltaren sat-dva prije ,možda pomogne ,ako niš da me smiri jer se bojim ,znam da mnoge cure misle -a kako ćeš onda rodit ako se bojiš punkcije ,to stoji ..ali taj moj problem sa nesvjesticama je toliko star još iz puberteta ga vučem ,pokušam se ja i skulirat i sve i onda odjedamput -bum! inseminacije sam prošla normalno ,sa smiješkom na licu bilo bi super da prođem i to tako ali...hvala još jednom svima od  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

svaka čast cura koje izdrža punkciju na živo od 12 jajnih stanica/folikula  :Naklon:  :Naklon: ...... ja sam tražila anesteziju.... na njihovu preporuku..... u 2 stimulirana postupka sam imala dosta folikula iz kojih sam dobila po 12 j.st......  a da poslije boli...boli.... čak sam nakon prve dobila temperaturu...sjećam se da kada sam čeka punkciju nisam od boli mogla sjedid na klupi već sam šetala po čekaoni...očito da ne reagiramo isto....i da nema svi istu toleranciju boli.... inače imam  bolne ovulacije...a tek u stimuliranom  postupku...uf...... ali sve ćemo izdržat za mali smotuljak ili dva  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina32

"-a kako ćeš onda rodit ako se bojiš punkcije"

ja se više bojim ići mjeriti tlak nego roditi...eto toliko o strahovima  :Smile:

----------


## magi7

pa evo ja sam rodila i mogu reći da mi je od dosadašnjih 6 punkcija, 3 bilo jako bolno i gore mi je bilo na te 3 nego roditi.
Ja inače laganini, danas brojim 9 dnt i tu i tamo me malo dole neki grčić ulovi, ali mi je malo muka kada se vozim autom. Još malo budem strpljiva pa za par dana saznamo dal je uspjelo.
Pozdrav svima i držte se

----------


## coolerica

joj, ja imala preko 20 folikula a dr.Reš ti ni andol ne da prije punkcije kamoli voltaren. I sutra bi opet. Al gaza, Bože ,gaza, sva sam se naježila kad ste ju u gornjim postovima spomenuli..Ona mi je još od AIH (ne sjećam se ima li je na HSG) najgora uspomena na MPO..brrrr A ne da ne boli već ju jedva osjetiš, ko neko odvratno struganje aaaa, zapravo je najsličnije uzimanju brisa za Pappa test samo nekako intenzivnije.. joj, što me sjetiste...

----------


## inspire_me

cure mene zanima da li netko ima iskustva sa dužim ciklusima (30 dana) ili info o velicini folikula po danima ciklusa? ja sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnom ivf-u i nekako mi se cini da velicina malo vise od 12mm za 13dc nije bas dobar znak  :Mad:  i to imam dva takva folikula...ono  :Shock: 
moj dr tvrdi da je to zbog toga sto imam duze cikluse, ali nekako mi se cini da je to ipak premalo....tj bojim se da sam "ubola" los ciklus u kojem se nista ne dogadja niti ce se dogoditi  :Sad: 
da li je netko bio u slicnoj situaciji?

----------


## mravak

> cure mene zanima da li netko ima iskustva sa dužim ciklusima (30 dana) ili info o velicini folikula po danima ciklusa? ja sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnom ivf-u i nekako mi se cini da velicina malo vise od 12mm za 13dc nije bas dobar znak  i to imam dva takva folikula...ono 
> moj dr tvrdi da je to zbog toga sto imam duze cikluse, ali nekako mi se cini da je to ipak premalo....tj bojim se da sam "ubola" los ciklus u kojem se nista ne dogadja niti ce se dogoditi 
> da li je netko bio u slicnoj situaciji?


meni su ciklusi 32 dana...mislim da to nema nikakve veze.... i super za 2 folikula u prirodnom IVF-u....

----------


## kiki30

cure evo mene s folikumetrije i danas 8dc štoperica!!!!Prvo se dugi protokol pretvorio u kratki,pa sad već 10dc punkcija,pa ne mogu dobit ni anasteziju jer sad nemam kad nabavit uputnicu i tako,sve nešto zbrda-zdola!!neznam ča će na kraju od svega toga ispasti,baš mi se niš ne sviđa kako je krenulo..
Jejja,vidimo se i u ponedjeljak!!
Magi,puno vibrica za jednu lijepu brojčicu!!!

----------


## jejja

Kiki zar i ti? Ja sam luda, gin radi u ponedjeljak popodne i nemogu do uputnice.. mozemo li ju naknadno donjet?? Kako cu ja izdrzat 15 komada??? Slabo mi je od same pomisli  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

i meni radi ginek. popodne a ne znam šta da ti kažem,ja stvarno nisam očekivala punkciju tako brzo..

----------


## Kikica1

Sta ne traze vise da donesete krvnu sliku za anesteziju? Ako je samo do uputnice, to ce vam vjerojatno i dati da donesete naknadno.

----------


## jejja

Za krvnu sliku nisu nista rekli, Kiki30 zvala sam humanu rekla je sestra da to ovisi o anesteziologu, da dodjem nataste pa da cemo se pokusat dogovoriti s njima da muz donese popodne..mozda da i ti tako napravis???

----------


## kiki30

Pa ako tako može hoću!  :Smile:  hvala na info!

----------


## mravak

jejja treba ti krvna slika za anesteziju, na tašte moraš vadit krv, ako imaš gdje privatno izvadit krv ujutro , ali ne znam gdje , znam da Mediko vadi subotom ujutro, za nedjelju ne znam.......i ne zaboravi na tašte, ali se ne sjećam što sve treba, 

i mene je jedno tako zadesilo preko vikenda, u subotu na folikumetriji su mi rekli da je u pon. ujutro punkcija, i ako želim anesteziju da im treba nalaz krvi i uputnica,i sva sreća to jutro nisam ništa jela pa sam nakon folikumetrije u mediko privatno otišla vadit krv , a u ponedjeljak opća dr. mi je radila ujutro pa sam poslala muža u 7.30. po uputnici i on mi je donio na humanu do 8.15h... a punkcija mi je bila tek ok o9.30 jer je bila gužva taj dan...

sretno!!

----------


## kiki30

A da,ako treba nalaz krvi onda ništa od toga..
ma ja ću odmah ujutro uzeti ketonal i normabel i gotovo,pa valjda ću izdržati!  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

Ako imate zdravu krv i nemate nikakvih zdravstvenih problema krvna slika se ne radi vise.samo treeba imati uputnicu taj dan. To je po novom. Tako da ako dr nije trazio krvnu sliku ni ne treba privatno. I da,nataste doci u 8 ujutro. Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

evo ja si vodim dnevnik pa ako te zanimaju moji folikuli, cikusi na 30 dana. lijevi jajnik: 8 dc 19 mm, 9 dc 20 mm, 10 dc 21 mm, 12 dc 26 mm, na otprilike 13-14 dc mi pukne. desni jajnik:9 dc 16,7 mm, 10 dc 19 mm.. meni su pak veliki folikuli i bili su prazni ... ne znam..
*kiki* pa koliko imas folikula?

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki pa može vam i dr. opće prakse dati uputnicu za anesteziologa meni je tako 2 puta dala nisu ništa rekli!

----------


## mravak

nisam znala da više ne treba krvna slika, kada sam ja išla 2010.god. je trebala...i da uputnicu za anesteziologa mi je dala dr. opće medicine

----------


## olivera

Ne kazem da nitko ne treba raditi krvnu sliku nego dr procijeni tko je rizican i mora a tko ne treba.ja recimo nisam trebala.a uputnicu za anesteziju mozete dignut kod gin ili opce,svejedno je.bitno je da se unaprijed dog.za anesteziju da vas anesteziolog ima na rasporedu,bez njega nema nista jel? :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

Opći doktor bi mogao raditi probleme oko uputnice za anesteziologa jer oni zapravo (više) nisu dužni davati uputnice za išta što ima veze s ginekologijom; ali može, ako hoće.
Što se tiče krvne slike, slažem se s oliverom, mislim da je ni ja za punkcijsku anesteziju nisam radila (2012).
kiki30, stavi ti ketonal i normabel u džep, možda vam ipak daju anesteziju na kredit do popodne!

----------


## kismet

kad sam ja išla 2011., bilo se potrebno najaviti za anesteziju minimum tjedan dana prije i radila sam krvnu sliku, ali da, bila sam rizična...
nije mi jasno - da li ste se već dogovorile za anesteziju pa vas je "iznenadila" punkcija i niste stigle po uputnicu ili mislite zatražiti tek ujutro, u ponedjeljak?
kao što olivera kaže, anesteziolozi su prebukirani, mora vas imati u rasporedu, inače, bojim se da ništa od toga...
__________________________________________________  ____________________________________________

poznajavući njihovu "organizaciju" (načekala sam se dogovorenu anesteziju), već sam imala sve pripremljeno- KS, uputnicu...

----------


## olivera

Ma da,ima opcih dr.koji razumiju nas problem i izlaze u susret i onih koji brisu ruke kad ih se ne tice

----------


## Snekica

Meni je lani trebala KS

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni sad u 10 mj. ali dobro možda se i to promjenilo

----------


## kiki30

A ništa,ići ću natašte ako anesteziolog bude od volje da nas uspava dobro a ako ne ketonal i 2 norbela pa ću se sama uspavati hehehe  :Smile: 
Joj lako sad tako govoriti a muka mi je kad se sjatim ča me sutra jutro čeka  :Undecided:

----------


## Argente

Aha, stalna na tom KBCu samo mijena jest  :Smile: 
kiki30 ča te čeka...čeka te šaka embrija!
Tebi i jejji  :fige:

----------


## butterfly101

kiki30  joj kako je to ludo,meni nije bilo jasno zašto sam se svake punkcije sve više bojala, umjesto sve manje... kiki držim fige da je ova definitivno ZADNJA.

----------


## mravak

cure želim vam što bezbolniju punkciju, i kako Argente kaže ŠAKA EMBRIJA !!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*butterfy101* kraj potpisa ti je predivan ........

----------


## Frćka

Kiki, Jejja. cure sretno sutraaaaa! :Smile:

----------


## innu

*kiki30, jejja* sretno!

----------


## Snekica

cure, sretno i AltGr+1 za šaku embrija!

----------


## vatra86

Kiki i jejja saljem brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jajceke

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure!!!  :Kiss: 
Evo punkcija obavljena,moram reći da je bilo sasvim ok!!  :Smile:  baš sam sretna zbog toga jer sam očekivala puno gore ..hehe na kraju ispalo bolje nego na prirodnjaku!
Od 9 folikula dobila 6js. i sad se nadati dobrom tulumu u labu  :Smile: 
Jejja,kako je prošlo??

----------


## Mali Mimi

super kiki30 sad navijamo za tulum u labu!

----------


## Snekica

Kiki super! sretno dalje!

----------


## dino84

*Kiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu!
*Jejja*, di si? Nadam se da je bilo sve ok, da nije bilo previše bolno i da ima puno lijepih jajčeka.

----------


## vatra86

Jejja ce se javiti, do malo prije je bila na humanoj.... Njoj i kiki cu ~~~~~~~~~ za tulum.

----------


## jejja

evo me cure, netko je pitao tek u subotu sam ja saznala da mi treba uputnica, no izasli su mi u susret (hvala anesteziologu) da ju donesem danas popodne pa eto sad mi frendica sjedi kod ginekologice i ceka uputnicu da odnese do 15h na humanu jer ja hodat okolo ne mogu.. lijepo sam spavala i dobili smo 12 js  :Very Happy:  krvnu sliku nisu trazili..

----------


## Argente

Ohoho, bravo nesilice naše!
jejja, baš mi je drago da su fleksibilni, bome 15 komada naživo si ja baš ne bih poželjela  :scared: 
a kiki stara baraba samo drmne rakijicu i zvižduće dok je punktiraju  :Sing: 
~~~~~ za četvrtak, pa ~~~~~ za subotu, a ~~~~~~~~~~ i da spravite čagod va frizer!

----------


## mravak

*jejja i kiki*  :Preskace uze:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  *za tulum u labu !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## kiki30

Argente,psssssttttt!!  :Smile: 
Jejja,vidimo se u četvrtak!!!
Hvala cure,valjda bude barem jedan al vrijedan!!

----------


## nina70

Baš lijepe vijesti. Nek se nastavi u istom tonu. Bravo curice  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

jejja bravo! Nesilice naše!

----------


## nina32

To cure!!!Sretno dalje!

----------


## vatra86

Jejja  :Very Happy:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, ne vjerujem da ovo ja pišem. Danas pišnula test i pojavila se druga crtica. Ne mogu vjerovati :Shock:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sutra ću vaditi betu za mene  a službenu drugi tjedan.
Želim svima da osjete ovo.

----------


## kiki30

Magi bravo za plusić!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bit će to krasna beta!!!

----------


## Snekica

Magi bravo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš mi je drago magi!!

----------


## vatra86

Magi  :Very Happy:  bravo!!! Nek bude sve super do kraja ~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

magi7 super za plusić
koji dan nakon trasvera

----------


## mravak

*magi7* čestitam!!

----------


## tigrical

magi čestitam!!!
Koke nesilice vibram, jako vibram (iako se nesmije ovdje!!!)

----------


## Frćka

Magiiiii! Bravooooo! Čestitaaaam!!!

----------


## lucija83

Magi bravo čestitam neka beta bude ogromna!!!
Jejja i Kiki you go girls!!!! samo hrabro naprijed!!
Lijepo je doći na forum i vidjeti dobre vijesti!!!
Sretno svim curama!!!

----------


## magi7

Moja beta danas 14 dpt iznosi 449,7. Nadam se da je to dobra brojčica :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

> Moja beta danas 14 dpt iznosi 449,7. Nadam se da je to dobra brojčica


To te ja pitam!!! Bravo!! ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!

----------


## lasta

čestitke i od mene magi7  :Very Happy: 

lijepa beta

----------


## roan

čestitke i od mene Magi !! ja sam na prirodnom ivf ovaj ciklus ,stimulirano klomifenom ,imamo zasad 3 folikula ,pa me zanima da li punktira taj dan kad bude, sva tri ili samo onog koji se izdvojio ? jer pretpostavljam da neće sva tri rast do neke veličine ?

----------


## dino84

*Magi*, čestitam, jako lijepa brojčica  :Smile:  Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću.
*Jejja i Kiki*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
*Roan*, meni uvijek punktiraju sve folikule osim onih nekih koji su stvarno jako sitni. Zadnji put sam imala neke oko 10 mm i te dr. nije punktirao. Sretno!

----------


## roan

> *Magi*, čestitam, jako lijepa brojčica  Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću.
> *Jejja i Kiki*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
> *Roan*, meni uvijek punktiraju sve folikule osim onih nekih koji su stvarno jako sitni. Zadnji put sam imala neke oko 10 mm i te dr. nije punktirao. Sretno!


hvala dino 84 ,u petak imam opet folikulometriju pa ćemo vidit...pretpostavljam da ide štoperica i tek onda punkcija drugi dan ,ili je sve u istom danu i štoperica i punkcija?

----------


## kiki30

Magi,ma super brojčica!!  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## phiphy

Lijepe vijesti sa svih strana! Bravo, cure! *Magi*, odlična beta, a čekalicama vijesti o transferu držim figetine!

*Roan*, štoperica se daje navečer, najčešće u 22 h, a na punkciju dolaziš ujutro nakon dan i pol (znači, dan nakon štoperice ništa, tek onaj drugi dan je punkcija).

----------


## inspire_me

> čestitke i od mene Magi !! ja sam na prirodnom ivf ovaj ciklus ,stimulirano klomifenom ,imamo zasad 3 folikula ,pa me zanima da li punktira taj dan kad bude, sva tri ili samo onog koji se izdvojio ? jer pretpostavljam da neće sva tri rast do neke veličine ?


roan ja sam prosli mjesec bila kao i ti sada u prirodnom stimulirano klomifenom, isto sam imala 3 folikula i sva tri su mi punktirali dan i pol nakon štoperice...sretnooo i želim ti od ta 3 folikulića tri lijepe js  :Klap:

----------


## roan

> roan ja sam prosli mjesec bila kao i ti sada u prirodnom stimulirano klomifenom, isto sam imala 3 folikula i sva tri su mi punktirali dan i pol nakon štoperice...sretnooo i želim ti od ta 3 folikulića tri lijepe js


joj,hvala ti puno ! je bilo bolno ? planiram uzeti normabel i voltaren sat-dva prije ? valjda će djelovat bar malo...kažu da kratko traje ali me svejedno strah ..

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo magi7, čestitam još jednom!

----------


## jejja

Roan slobodno popij nesto, ta tri ce brzo piknuti i nece biti strasno, samo predlazem da popijes pola sata max sat prije jer ako budes cekala duze u cekaoni da si bolje tempiras djelovanje! I pojedi nesto, lakse je podnjeti bol i tablete na pun zeludac.
Sretno

----------


## Mali Mimi

jel znate da si inače ne bi smjelo jesti prije punkcije bez obzira što niste u općoj anesteziji, recimo na VV je to strogo zabranjeno a bome ni poslije punkcije par sati kažu izbjegavati hranu.

----------


## vatra86

Magi  :Very Happy:  suuuuperrr beta!!! Cestitam!!!
Jejja, kiki punooo vibr za sutra 
Roan  :fige:

----------


## mravak

*roan* sve što ima na jajniku se MORA punktirati jer inače dolazi do menstruacije....

----------


## jejja

Mali Mimi vidis to mi nitko nije rekao, prije prve punkcije su mi isto bili rekli da pojedem nesto kao i prije hsg-a jer da je manja sansa da se onesvjestim.. , ako nema anestezije zasto bi trebalo izbjegavati hranu? jer popiti npr voltaren i normabe na prazan zeludac takodjer nije pametno..

----------


## kiki30

Nisam ni ja za to čula,Ja uvijek papam prije punkcije,pa popijem tablete i bude sve ok.,nije mi nikad nešto škodilo.

----------


## dino84

Curke, da li je koja od vas radila kariogram, prošireni koagulogram, genetske faktore tombofilije, aPL i LAC u Rijeci? Jer meni moja ginekologica ne da uputnice za Zagreb, kaže da se to sve može obaviti kod nas  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi vidis to mi nitko nije rekao, prije prve punkcije su mi isto bili rekli da pojedem nesto kao i prije hsg-a jer da je manja sansa da se onesvjestim.. , ako nema anestezije zasto bi trebalo izbjegavati hranu? jer popiti npr voltaren i normabe na prazan zeludac takodjer nije pametno..


Mjera predostrožnosti ako bi nešto krenulo u krivo pa da zatreba operacija, i ja sam prije jela dok nisam došla na VV gdje su to baš izričito branili jer je opasnost od gušenja ako moraš npr. na hitnu operaciju, a ovo je zahvat u kojem se takve nezgode nažalost znaju ponekad desiti vrlo rijetko ali znaju, evo poznam i osobno curu koja je to prošla ne tako davno. Nemojte se sad preplašiti nije mi to namjera nego jednostavno mislim da nije baš pametno da se dobro najedete prije...a uvijek možete tražiti inekciju voltarena pa vam neće "past" na želudac

----------


## vita22

Dino84 ja sam sad radila to se radi u Rijeci vade ti tu krv jedino ti šalju krv u Zg za čimbenike trombofilje i trebaju ti dve uputnice jedna za Ri jedna za ZG

----------


## jejja

Pitanje, vidim da varira od klinike do klinike pa kakva su vam iskustva u kbc Ri, koji dan  vam uvedu utrogestan tj od kojeg dana krenete s njim? Od punkcije, od treceg dana, od dana transfera? Nije mi sad to bas jasno...

----------


## dino84

*Jejja*, kada mi je transfer bio 3. dan onda sam na dan transfera krenula s utrogestanom, a kada smo čekali 5. dan, onda sam isto počela 3. dan. Kada sam došla vidjeti kako se embriji razvijaju, rekao mi je dr. da je transfer 5. dan i da počnem s utrogestanom. A jesam zapetljala, nadam se da si skužila  :Smile:  Uglavnom, mislim da ti sutra trebaš početi.

----------


## mravak

*jejja* utrogestan se koristi 3.dan od punkcije (neovisno o tome da li je transfer 3. ili  5. dan )

----------


## jejja

Hm a zasto curama u zg ili VV daju od punkcije? Mislim, kako dva razlicita postupka mogu oba bit ispravna? Znaci kod nas je to praksa da ide treci dan od punkcije bez obzira na transfer, ok, sad mi je srce na mjestu, pobojala sam se da me je moj dr. zaboravio podsjetiti ali Kiki mi je rekla da krece od treceg pa su mi cure na odbrojavanju dale razmisljat  :Laughing:  hvala dino, mravak  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

*jejja* dr. ti nakon transfera stavlja utrogestan  tako da si poneseš na dan transfera sa sobom....

----------


## Argente

Nagađam zato jer u prirodnom ciklusu nakon ovulacije progesteron postepeno raste, a sa 6 utrića dnevno jako brzo dostigneš razinu potrebnu za uspješno ugnježđivanje pa onda valjda nije potrebno krenuti odmah od punkcije (mada sigurno nije štetno).  :neznam: 
Kako god, da je od presudne važnosti sigurno bi sve klinike imale jedinstvenu praksu.
Sutra idete ti i kiki vidjet kako embrići, ha? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Po meni mozete slobodno jesti prije punkcije jer i ako dodje do hitne operacije mozete jedino povracati kad se probudite iz anestezije..kako idu pacijenti kojih pokupimo sa terena s hitnom i za pola sata zavrse u sali, oni nisu nataste..moje misljenje..
Sretno sutra cure ~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra ne bih baš rekla da je to jedina opasnost, meni je rekla sestra koja je radila na Sušaku baš u anesteziji da može doći do gušenja ako se najedeš pa te uspavaju, neznam pretpostavljam da ti uvijek mogu ispumpati želudac ako već dođe do tog da treba uspavati ali čemu, jel teško preskočiti jedan doručak?

----------


## jejja

Argente da, Kiki je oko 9 ja sam oko 10 tamo.. nervoza lagano krece, nadam se dobrim vijestima i za nju i za sebe ..

----------


## cranky

> Nagađam zato jer u prirodnom ciklusu nakon ovulacije progesteron postepeno raste, a sa 6 utrića dnevno jako brzo dostigneš razinu potrebnu za uspješno ugnježđivanje pa onda valjda nije potrebno krenuti odmah od punkcije (mada sigurno nije štetno). 
> Kako god, *da je od presudne važnosti sigurno bi sve klinike imale jedinstvenu praksu*.


Ja sam, recimo, krenula s utricima na dan punkcije, tj dr mi je na punkciji dao utric i ja nastavila.... Ali ja sam bila kod starog dr V. 

Cure vibram i mislim na vas, iako ne pisem  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Taman sam napisala post idobro da ga nisam poslala jer je vatra odgovorila šta sam i ja htjela. Ista priča je u svim bolnicama. Kasnije samo povraćaš i to je to. Netko i bez hrane povraća... A mi se u 6-7 ujutro nećemo baš prežderavati, jel?

----------


## magi7

Hej curke, hvala na čestitkama.
Imam jedno pitanje za trudnice , kad im se javi beta dal se ide kod njih na prvi ultrazvuk i kada otprilike ili ? U pricipu što bude dalje?

----------


## phiphy

*Magi7*, s nalazom bete odeš do njih ili ih nazoveš, dat će ti termin za prvi ultrazvuk koji će biti kod njih i otprilike u 8., 9. tt. Ako si kod S. trudnoću možeš pratiti kod nje na humanoj, ako ne želiš ili ako si kod druga 2 dr. onda te upućuju ginekologu koji će ti voditi trudnoću.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Taman sam napisala post idobro da ga nisam poslala jer je vatra odgovorila šta sam i ja htjela. Ista priča je u svim bolnicama. Kasnije samo povraćaš i to je to. Netko i bez hrane povraća... A mi se u 6-7 ujutro nećemo baš prežderavati, jel?


Sneki da je samo povraćanje u pitanju onda bi svi jeli prije operacije i anestezije to je najmanji problem i na to ionako ne možeš utjecati (hoćeš li povratiti ili ne) jer sve ovisi kako tvoj organizam podnosi tu količinu lijekova, ja sam bila natašte prije operacije cijeli dan i opet sam povraćala dan i pol kasnije tako da to nema veze s hranom.

----------


## jejja

Samo da se i tu javim, od 12js ostalo je 6, 1 5stanicni, 3 7stanicnih i 2 8stanicna.. u subotu transfer, Kiki vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Pa i je samo povraćanje u pitanju (to mi je rečeno u više navrata), samo ne ono poslije, nego ono koje se može dogoditi TIJEKOM zahvata, odnosno dok si u anesteziji. Ja nisam smjela ništa ni piti, ni dec vode.
Sad, to se vjerojatno rijetko događa i sigurno odmah vide da se daviš pa promptno reagiraju ali...s jedne strane- kolike su šanse da će ti se punkcija na živo iskomplicirati, pa ćeš završiti u općoj, pa ćeš još i onesviještena povraćati, zato vjerojatno naši ni ne preporučuju glad. Ali dobro je znati da šansa postoji.
BTW, interesantno je da se toga strogo drži baš VV na kojem nema mogućnosti anestezije  :Grin: 

magi7, ja sam na pri UZV bila naručena u 8tt.

jejja, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

I ja imam u sub. transfer,nadam se da će me barem jedna mrvica dočekati!!

----------


## Snekica

kiki pa ti to express obavljaš!

----------


## Snekica

> BTW, interesantno je da se toga strogo drži baš VV na kojem nema mogućnosti anestezije


 :Laughing:

----------


## nina70

jejja, kiki30, magi7  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## frka

na VV-u preporučuju da se gotovo cijeli taj dan ne jede - tek se kasno popodne može nešto lagano prizalogajiti (bar je tako bilo u moje vrijeme). upoznala sam gore curu kojoj su slučajno probili neku žilu tijekom punkcije i završila je na hitnoj operaciji, a ipak su šanse za komplikacije u operaciji veće ako nisi na tašte - valjda kad se opečeš, pušeš i na hladno...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Pa i je samo povraćanje u pitanju (to mi je rečeno u više navrata), samo ne ono poslije, nego ono koje se može dogoditi TIJEKOM zahvata, odnosno dok si u anesteziji. Ja nisam smjela ništa ni piti, ni dec vode.
> Sad, to se vjerojatno rijetko događa i sigurno odmah vide da se daviš pa promptno reagiraju ali...s jedne strane- kolike su šanse da će ti se punkcija na živo iskomplicirati, pa ćeš završiti u općoj, pa ćeš još i onesviještena povraćati, zato vjerojatno naši ni ne preporučuju glad. Ali dobro je znati da šansa postoji.
> BTW, interesantno je da se toga strogo drži baš VV na kojem nema mogućnosti anestezije 
> 
> 
> magi7, ja sam na pri UZV bila naručena u 8tt.
> 
> jejja, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ako dopustate da se nadovezem  :Trep trep: 
Opasnost bilo cega u zelucu pri opcoj anesteziji lezi u tome sto se pod utjecajem opce opustaju svi misici u tijelu, kako "unutarnji" tako i "vanjski" pa uslijed toga moze doci do vracanja sadrzaja zeluca u jednjak i usta i posljedicno u pluca, tj do gusenja. Pogotovo to vrijedi kod gin lpsc operacija kada je donji dio tijela u visem polozaju od gornjeg zbog izvodenja same operacije. 

To mi je objasnjavao anesteziolog prije lpsc bijesan ko ris jer sam 4-5 h prije operacije popila 2 dl vode.
Medutim, rekao mi je i da mogu predostroznosti radi dati nesto da to sprijece.

----------


## roan

cure baš ste me isprepadale sa anestezijom jest-ne jest .meni pretpostavljam u prirodnom imam 3 folikula sa klomićima ,neće davati anesteziju ali nisam znala da se može pukcija skomplicirat tj.da nešto krene po zlu .imam dojam od vas da ste sve to podnijele hrabro i niste padale u nesvijest od bolova niti vam se nešto skomliciralo ,vidim da cure dole dosta ok izlaze iz sale kao "da se ništa nije dogodilo "  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

he he, zato forum služi, pro i kontra pa si sama odluči  :Razz:  U Zg sam uvijek bila pod anestezijom, nikad problema, uvijek natašte. U Ri sam uvijek lagano doručkovala (čitaj: malo bijele kave i par keksa), to bi bilo oko 6 ujutro, a punkcija oko 9. Nakon jedne bolne i krvave punkcije iz prirodnjaka odlučila sam da idem na punkciju samo pod anestezijom, tad ne jedem ništa. U svakom slučaju, sretno kako god bilo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ako dopustate da se nadovezem 
> Opasnost bilo cega u zelucu pri opcoj anesteziji lezi u tome sto se pod utjecajem opce opustaju svi misici u tijelu, kako "unutarnji" tako i "vanjski" pa uslijed toga moze doci do vracanja sadrzaja zeluca u jednjak i usta i posljedicno u pluca, tj do gusenja. Pogotovo to vrijedi kod gin lpsc operacija kada je donji dio tijela u visem polozaju od gornjeg zbog izvodenja same operacije. 
> 
> To mi je objasnjavao anesteziolog prije lpsc bijesan ko ris jer sam 4-5 h prije operacije popila 2 dl vode.
> Medutim, rekao mi je i da mogu predostroznosti radi dati nesto da to sprijece.


Eto o tome i ja tupim ali me nitko ne doživljava za ozbiljno, ja znam tu curu koja je u Rijeci završila na operaciji poslije punkcije ali bila je u anesteziji na punkciji pa nije ništa jela.
Na VV rade sve na živo nema anestezije, mislim da je najveća opasnost upravo kod punkcije više folikula da dođe do neke greške i krvarenja u potrbušnici

----------


## inspire_me

> cure baš ste me isprepadale sa anestezijom jest-ne jest .meni pretpostavljam u prirodnom imam 3 folikula sa klomićima ,neće davati anesteziju ali nisam znala da se može pukcija skomplicirat tj.da nešto krene po zlu .imam dojam od vas da ste sve to podnijele hrabro i niste padale u nesvijest od bolova niti vam se nešto skomliciralo ,vidim da cure dole dosta ok izlaze iz sale kao "da se ništa nije dogodilo "


roan, meni sa tri folikula nisu ponudili ni injekciju voltarena a kamoli anesteziju. ja sam radila na zivo bez lijekova protiv bolova i sat vremena nakon punkcije padala u nesvijest od shoka  :Rolling Eyes: , ali da te ne plasim kod mene je bio specifican polozaj jajnika pa se zbog toga malo iskompliciralo. da nije bilo toga, bez problema bi podnijela punkciju.

a sto se tice na taste ili ne, mene su cak pitali da li sam sta jela jer kao trebala sam mozda mi nebi tako pozlilo poslije punkcije tako da sve ovisi od doktora do doktora.

ja sam slijedeci ciklus opet na klomicima i na punkciju cu ici na taste ali cu si popiti neki lijek protiv bolova, a poslije punkcije  :njam:

----------


## inspire_me

i nemoj si zaboraviti uzeti utrogestan, meni nitko nije rekao da ce mi trebati dok nisam dosla na punkciju (naravno bez utrica)  :Mad:

----------


## jejja

Vidis bas o tome sam pitala jucer tu, utrice sam ja nosila prosli put na transfer a i ovaj put na transfer ih moram uzeti, danas sam pitala dr i kaze od danas pocet znaci treci dan od punkcije.. izgleda da je u kbc Ri takva praksa...

----------


## roan

hvala! a valjda ću izdurat nisam nikad bila ni na kakvom zahvatu pa me totalno puca trema ali popit ću za smirenje i voltaren pa što bude ,padanje u nesvijest mi nije strano jer jednostavno sam "slaba"..protiv toga teško mogu jer mi se zamrači i bum ! ne stignem reagirat ..ah! blago vama koje ste prošle ,nije bilo bolno i još je bila beta velika !


> roan, meni sa tri folikula nisu ponudili ni injekciju voltarena a kamoli anesteziju. ja sam radila na zivo bez lijekova protiv bolova i sat vremena nakon punkcije padala u nesvijest od shoka , ali da te ne plasim kod mene je bio specifican polozaj jajnika pa se zbog toga malo iskompliciralo. da nije bilo toga, bez problema bi podnijela punkciju.
> 
> a sto se tice na taste ili ne, mene su cak pitali da li sam sta jela jer kao trebala sam mozda mi nebi tako pozlilo poslije punkcije tako da sve ovisi od doktora do doktora.
> 
> ja sam slijedeci ciklus opet na klomicima i na punkciju cu ici na taste ali cu si popiti neki lijek protiv bolova, a poslije punkcije

----------


## Frćka

Roan, nemoj da ti padneš u nesvjest ko ja od štoperice! :Laughing:  Kiki, Jejja, da vas što više boraca dočekaju u subotu! Stižem i ja na folikumetriju pa ću vam i tamo blizu držati fige! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Ma jedno je kad je netko u anesteziji, a drugo kad netko padne u nesvijest tj.kolabiras od boli, vrucine, zagusljivosti..kao sto maca kaze u anesteziji su misici opusteni, tijekom op ne moze doci do nagona na povracanje, ali nakon anestezije jos uvijek su ti misici opusteni i polako se vracajuunormalu i dolazi do povracanja u tom slucaju treba osobu staviti na bok jer sama nema snage, ali ako ostane na ledjima moze aspirirati povracani sadrzaj i ugusiti se..morala sam tonpisati jer sam se svacega nagledala u svojoj praxi
Kiki, jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~.~~~~ za male mrvice
Roan ~~~~~~ za sto manje bolnu punkciju..
Pusa svima

----------


## Kikica1

Magi cestitke na beti, lijepa brojcica! Meni su na kbc radili uzv i sa 4 i sa 6 tt ali sad mislim da taj prvi rade dosta kasnije.

Vezano uz utrice, imala sam dva transfera 3.dan i jedan 5. i oba puta sam utrogestane nosila na transfer i od tada ih uzimala. Cula sam od nekih cura da su ih koristile i od dana punkcije. Nekako imam osjecaj da ovisi od osobe do osobe, kako dr procijeni da je najbolje u pojedinom slucaju.

Za anesteziju znam da se mora dolaziti nataste, meni je stari dr.V. preporucao da popijem nesto da iscistim crijeva (sad jel samo meni, nadam se da nije) tako da sam imala i tu naviku prije punkcije. A iskreno, i bila sam previse nervozna prije punkcija da bi ista jela (ne zbog straha od punkcije nego koji ce biti rezultat punkcije). Sad jesam li sta pila, eventualno vodu s brufenom  :Grin:  

Nakon laparo sam imala neugodno iskustvo da sam povracala cijelo popodne (i jos su se sestre derale na mene da sta sam jela prije operacije, a stvarno sam se drzala svih njihovih preporuka, ukljucujuci i onu - nema vode iza ponoci). 

I jos da dodam - jejja i kiki - vibr vibr za podstanare u subotu!

----------


## vatra86

Slazem se ja da bi prije op trebalo obavezno ne jesti, jer je veliki rizik od aspiracije povracanog sadrzaja, ali prije punkcije mislim da se moze nesto pojesti, svatko ima svoje, a i koliko se desava da netko ide na op nakon punkcije? Ugl..moze se pottrpiti bez jedenja do punkcije,ja inace ne jedem nika dorucak..  :Razz:  da ne razglabamo, ionako ce svatko uciniti kako zeli ili po preporuci dr. Najbitnije je da sve prodje dobro i da napokon postanemo trbusaste..

----------


## cranky

> Ja sam, recimo, krenula s utricima na dan punkcije, tj dr mi je na punkciji dao utric i ja nastavila.... Ali ja sam bila kod starog dr V. 
> 
> Cure vibram i mislim na vas, iako ne pisem


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 
Stvarno bolje da niš ne pišem kad valjam gluposti.
Ispravak, krenula sam s utrićima na transferu koji je bio 3 dan.

----------


## paty

pozdrav cure!
moj prirodnjak završio-pobjegao folikul.više sreće drugi mjesec
Neovisno o štoperici ne računa se taj postupak.Malo čudno ali su mi tako rekli

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zašto bi to bilo čudno paty pa i logično je da ti ga ne računaju jedna štoperica košta cca 300 kn a prirodni postupak oko 4000 kn (zapravo kako gdje), a to ti je s prirodnjacima tako, lutrija meni je puno puta bio prazan folikul i na kraju bingo baš iz prirodnjaka!

----------


## paty

zato što sam ovdje na forumu pročitala da kad daju štopericu da računaju postupak.ovako to može u nedogled.meni ne smeta dapače odgovara mi

----------


## kiki30

Koliko sam ja čula,računaju se u postupak dva prirodnjaka samo kad je punkcija,ako je nema-ništa 
Jejja,kako si?mene neka nervoza pere,nadam se da mrve napreduju  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Jejja,kako si?mene neka nervoza pere,nadam se da mrve napreduju


Ma tulumare bez vas u labu, pusti ih do sutra da rastuuuu!!!

----------


## vatra86

*paty* bas mi je zao da je folikul pobijegao, bas to sta kaze mimi ti prirodnjaci su cista lutrija... bit ce drugi put..
*mali mimi* znaci i tebi su bili prazni... ja sam si vec mislila da samnom nesto nije uredu, i da bi trebala na neke pretrage... ali kad je tebi upalilo... vratila mi se nada...
kiki, jejja svi navijamo za mrve  :fige:

----------


## paty

vatra86,kao što kažeš sve je to lutrija.znala sam da će tako završiti jer ja sam do sada imala punkcije uvijek 11dan,a sada je trebala biti 12d.
zato mi je rećeno da će idući put gledati da bide ranije.žalosno je da nitko od dr.ne gleda prijašnje postupke i da se ravna po njima.  vidim da ti krečeš u 6mj.
Možda se i vidimo.

----------


## Frćka

Evo i mene,Vatra, Paty, pridružujem vam se u 6.mjesecu, čekam svoj 2.IVF! Došla danas na prvi pregled 7dan, a ono, sve već prošlo...Brzina nekad i nije vrlina! :Smile:  Inače mi je 10.dan o, ali zbog utrića se sve poremetilo i skratile čak stvari! Nema veze, imala slučajno rezervnu uputnicu pa su tu iskoristili, ne broje naravno ništa jer sam sve sama odradila! :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Evo opet Istarske kavice! Cure su žedne i gladne pa... http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74689-I...a-kavica/page2
Hoće li nam se ovaj put i Rijeka pridružiti? Za sad je u planu slijedeća subota, 25.5.2013. popodnevni sati.

----------


## Frćka

Kiki30???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Paty svakako skreni dr. pozornost na to drugi put, ma pogledaju oni u karton ako nisu sigurni ali najviše se ravnaju po UZV i kod mene je stvarno svaki put bila punkcija drugi dan ciklus tako da im to niš ne bi pomoglo da su gledali po kartonu. Meni je drago da me zadnji put dr. nije poslušao jer ja sam imala filing da će bit prekasno punkcija a na kraju nije bila nego baš taman, a neki put i oni fulaju.
Vatra meni se obično dešavalo 1 mj. pun folikul, a drugi prazan kad bih išla za redom

----------


## butterfly101

> Moja beta danas 14 dpt iznosi 449,7. Nadam se da je to dobra brojčica



suuuuuper *magi7* čestitam i sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Evo da se javim s jednom lijepom blasticom u buši  :Smile: 
imam i jednog smrzića a jedan se sporije razvija ali ako do sutra bude ok će i njega zamrznuti! beta je jakooo daleko,07.06!!

----------


## kismet

> Evo da se javim s jednom lijepom blasticom u buši 
> imam i jednog smrzića a jedan se sporije razvija ali ako do sutra bude ok će i njega zamrznuti! beta je jakooo daleko,07.06!!


Pišnuti ćeš ti plusić i prije 07.06.  :Klap: 
Sretno!

----------


## mravak

> Evo da se javim s jednom lijepom blasticom u buši 
> imam i jednog smrzića a jedan se sporije razvija ali ako do sutra bude ok će i njega zamrznuti! beta je jakooo daleko,07.06!!


bravo!!! mazi bušu i uživaj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo kiki30 navijamo za betu

----------


## Frćka

Bravo Kikiiii! jupiii! :Smile:  Sad pomalo, neka vrijeme brzo proleti do pozitivne bete! :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Ajmo cure, koja se stimulirala od 07/12 na ovamo, neka doprinese istraživanju: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## butterfly101

> Evo da se javim s jednom lijepom blasticom u buši 
> imam i jednog smrzića a jedan se sporije razvija ali ako do sutra bude ok će i njega zamrznuti! beta je jakooo daleko,07.06!!


bravo *kiki*, neznam dali da ti kažem da se posebno čuvaš,ležiš ili miruješ jer ja to sve nisam pa me iznenadila trudnoća...ali mazi bušu i vjeruj svim snagama da je ovoga puta mrva na dobrom putu,razmišljaj o njoj kako lijepo raste i kako će biti lijepa bebica. Sretno i vjeruj u nju  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kiki30

butterfly,hvala draga..ma ovu mrvu ne dam,ostaje u mojoj buši još barem 8 mjeseci i gotovo!!  :Smile:  baš vjerujem u nju,nadam se da me neće razočarati...
magi,kako je?kad je ultrazvuk?
jejja,jel dani lete ..  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

ooo kiki , ova pozitiva me jako razveselila! šaljemo vejiki kiss tebi i maloj mrvici.

----------


## sejla

kiki draga, za mrvu i njenu hrabru mamicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, evo beta 21 dnt mi je 3555.Po mojim proračunim trebala je biti oko 5000. Sad sam se malo zabrinula jer mi je 14 dan bila 449, pa 16 bi trebala biti oko 900, pa 18 dpt bi trebala biti 1800, 20 oko 3600, a meni danas 21 dpt 3555. 
Zvati ću malo u KBC da im kažem za danšnji nalaz pa da čujem što će mi reć kada da dodjem na uzv ili kako to već ide.

----------


## jejja

magi mislim da su cure pricale da se beta nakon 1000 pocne sporije duplirati, tako da vjerujem da nemas brige i da je to sasvim ok brojka..
kiki30 ma lete.. fiju.. ne znam ni sama.. 4dnt je tek a ja nestrpljiva skroz, i ja sama sebi govorim da ova ostaje samnom i da se sigurno jucer krenula gnjezdit i da ce to sve bit super.. jucer bolovi danas skoro nista, malo sam prosetala pa me sasjeklo u krizima pa sam se vratila doma..

----------


## Mali Mimi

magi7 rast bete preko 1000 se usporava tako da se više ne dupla svaka dva dana kao na početku, pogledaj malo na internetu o tome, po ovim početnim duplanjima meni se čini da je sasvim uredu

----------


## kiki30

sejla,hvala draga :Kiss: 
magi,vjerujem da je to sve dobro..
jejja,da već brojimo 4dnt!!  :Smile:  a meni danas dole neki pritisak,onako imam osjećaj kao da će me uhvatit upala mjehura..

----------


## phiphy

*magi*, nije baš da se beta dupla svakih 48 sati i da množenjem možeš doći do točnog broja, na raznim stranicama nalazila sam podatak da se duplanje bete događa između 36 i 72 sata. Moja je npr. bila 4000 21 dnt i ja sam mislila da je prevelika  :Laughing:  jer sam se, kao i ti, bavila računanjem. Tek kad su me na humanoj uvjerili da je to odlično, išla sam malo detaljnije čitati i shvatila da je duplanje svakih 48 sati svojevrsni mit  :Smile:  . Beta ti je super, čestitam!!!

----------


## vatra86

Magi ti si trudna! ~~~~~ za uzv
Jejja i kiki drzim  :fige:  da su se mrvice lijepo ugnjezdile kod svojih mamica..lipo vas je citati ovako pozituvne..

----------


## jejja

hvala *Vatra*, ja se nadam da ce mi to sto dijelim datume transfera i punkcije s Kiki donjeti srecu i da cemo skupa odbrojavati dane  :Smile:  da danas sutra mozemo klincima rec da su se vec iz labaratorija poznavali  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Jos da jednom pitam... Za ici po lijekove samo se tamo pojavim jedno jutro, ne moram se najavljivati?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja neznam vatra kako si se dogovorila sa dr. ali mene bi uvijek dr. pogledao prvo na UZV pa onda tek bi napisao što i koliko trebam uzimati

----------


## jejja

ni mene nije gledao.. kad smo zakazivali protokol napisao je sta i kako od ljekova i bez UZ sam samo dosla po ljekove na humanu, sestra mi je dala i tek 7dc sam imala prvi pregled..

----------


## kiki30

ako si se već dogovorila protokol s dr. onda samo dan-dva prije uzimanja terapije dođeš po njih,najbolje poslije 11h-kad im prođe gužva

----------


## Mali Mimi

dobro mene je gledao radi cista, a u dugom protokolu sam slučajno uletjela sa konzultacija odmah u postupak pa sam isto obavila pregled prije

----------


## vatra86

Mene je gledao na 8 dc i rekao da sa sljedecom M krecemo sa stimulacijom i da si dojem po lijekove...nemam pojma..strah me da  M dodje a ja nemam lijekova pa bi ja po to prije jedno 5 dana.

----------


## Argente

Ako si već dogovorila protokol, onda su ti trebali reći koji dan da dođeš po lijekove...ja bih na tvom mjestu nazvala.
Edit: aha, vidim sad...zovi sestre.

----------


## vatra86

Hvala cure na odgovorima...nazvat cu ih u ponedjeljak.. Saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## paty

vatra86.dali si kratki protokol,kad misliš da bi trebala biti prva FM koji datum cca

----------


## dino84

*vatra*, najbolje ih nazovi i pitaj. Jer ja kada sam bila na konzultacijama u 3. mjesecu i dogovorili smo se da krećemo sa slijedećom M, sestra M. me je zapisala kada da točno dođem po lijekove, koji dan. A i taj dan kada sam došla nisu imali Gonala, nego mi je frendica iz Ri slala poslije lijekove autobusom.

----------


## jejja

Ja sam bila dosla ranije samo po prvi decapeptyl da ga imam jer me menga zna iznenadit.. dogovori se da dodjes ranije bar po prvu dozu pa ti ostale ako treba ja podignem i stavim na bus..

----------


## vatra86

Pise na nalazu Puregon od 2-6 dc, 6 dc 1. fm. S tim da smo morali ponavljati i nalaze one svakih 6 mj.to jesam i sve je ok.. A i mene zna iznenaditi M od 28-31 dc tako da cu zvati da pitam.makar mi je dr rekao da mogu doci i prije praznika, a to je drugi tjedan..vec me pere nervoza..

----------


## vatra86

M ocekujem 4.6 a to je 30 dc.

----------


## kiki30

Vatra ne zaboravi uputnicu(kao ja)  :Smile: 
Joj cure,danas mi baš nije dan,neki loš osjećaj..5dnt je trbuh me boli jakoo kod pred stvari,križa,imam navele vrućine ma čuda..svaki put drugačije..  :Undecided:

----------


## vatra86

To je ona uputnica ivf+et?
Kiki nek se to mrva gnjezdi ~~~~~~~
Mene bolucka ovaj jajnik na kojemj bila O pa si sad furam da nije opet neka folikularna cista... 
Jejja?

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* kod je to uputnica za bolničko liječenje i tu spadaju fm, punkcija i transfer i up za pregled kad se dolazi po lijekove... nazovi pa da te ne vraćaju zbog neke krive oznake
nadam se da ti nisam nešto krivo napisala. bitno je i da bude šifra za neplodnost n97
al možda je kod vas drugačiji protokol podizanja lijekova i ostalog
uglavnom, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

da,uputnica za ivf+et   :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Pojma nemam..tako mi je napisao na zadnjem nalazu, valjda je ok..
Vidim ljubi da si bila na hsg i da je dobro proslo..bas mi je drago.. Moja frendica je ostala T u ciklusuu kojem je imala hsg..tako da navali!! Sretno i tebi

----------


## ljubilica

[QUOTE=ljubilica;2417580]*vatra* kod je to uputnica za bolničko liječenje i 
trebalo je pisati kod nas, ali eto tipfeler  :Wink: 
jesam *vatra*, preživila sam i to pa sad na opaki posao  :Laughing:

----------


## kameleon

magi  :Very Happy:  čestitam,i sretno do kraja!!
jejja i kiki30 think pink, sve znate...da bar bude dupli +!!!
vatra sretno s pikanjem, neka bude brdo js!!!
svima ostalima puno pozdrava i  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon di ste vi? Ste bili u zg?

----------


## Snekica

uputnica je za *ambulantno* a ne bolničko liječenje. Malo drugačije nego u ZG  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

hejj cure evo ja sam tu nova, Jejja me pozvala.. u 6om idem na hssg kod dr.V, nakon toga ciljani u 7om a na jesen bi trebali na IUI.. mene konkretno muči moja štitnjača i njezina antitijela..za TSH znam da mora biti oko 1, najviše 2.. uputite me molim vas  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Hej nova, dobrodošla! Ne znam ti za antitijela, šta se to ne regulira skupa s TSH, ono, jedan lijek koji drži oboje pod kontrolom?

----------


## Aerin

Argente :w euthirox regulira tsh i ft4 a antitijela uvijek ostaju visoka.. Ne znam, niki kazu da to smeta, tsh mi je pod kontrolom..

----------


## jejja

*Aerin* draga nek si nam dosla i cim prije otisla na trudnice  :Very Happy:  pridruzi nam se i na odbrojavanju na potpomognutoj, tamo nam brze vrijeme prolazi a i cure su diivna podrska..

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje riječanke,evo moje odbrojavanje je završilo,brojim još jedan neuspjeli pokušaj  :Sad: 
Sad nemam snage ni volje za dalje,želim se odmoriti malo od svega,od injekcija,od čekanje,od nadanja,želim opet malo uživati,izlaziti..tako da do jeseni se opraštam sa vama,hvala na podršci,savjetima,ma na svemu,divne ste  :Heart: 
Našim trudnicama želim brz i lagani porod,da sve prođe super...
A trudilice,budite jake,uporne i strpljive,kad se vratim da vidim puno lijepih beta,malih srčeka i slatkih bebica...
pusa svima.. pozdrav od Kiki!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki baš mi je žao, samo se ti lijepo odmori i napuni baterije za jesen

----------


## vatra86

Kiki uf..  :Sad:  lipo nam se odmori, mozak na pasu a onda spremnija nego ikad po pobjedu...  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Kiki  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina70

Kiki30, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

*kiki30 , jejja* ....žao mi je

----------


## Argente

kiki  :Love: 
čekamo te na jesen

----------


## Frćka

*Jejja*, *Kiki*! Žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## Aerin

Evo u srijedu idem na taj famozni hssg citala sam malo onu temu o hssg-u i svu ste me isprepadale.. Ne bojim se toliko boli koliko mogucih posljedica..

Da li je moguce ako ne bude mog dr.V da mi hssg radi netko drugi? Zadnji put kad sam bila na konzultacijama jedini je bio dr.V i morao je napraviti 3 ili 4 hssg-a s tim da ne znam da li su sve cure bile njegove pacijentice..

Hoce li biti moguc shopping nakon hssg-a? Mislila sam skoknut do ztc-a ak bude moguce..  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aerin ne znam ja se nisam baš osjećala za shoping nakon HSG-a, ostala sam tamo ležat sigurno sat vremena i popila tabletu za bolove, drugi dan sam si isto uzela bolovanje...

----------


## Aerin

Edit: u brisu sam imala gardnerellu vaginalis - skoro cista kultura i dr.V je rekao neka mm i ja popijemo svaki 5tabl medazola jednokratno
Bris necemo ponavljat (niti ne stignemo) nadam se da sam se rijesila bestije i sad si stavljam acidosalus vag da ne dodju gljive..do kad mogu stavljati acidosalus?

----------


## Aerin

> Aerin ne znam ja se nisam baš osjećala za shoping nakon HSG-a, ostala sam tamo ležat sigurno sat vremena i popila tabletu za bolove, drugi dan sam si isto uzela bolovanje...


Uf znaci mogu racunat i na bolovanje za drugi dan? Mislila sam samo skoknut do mullera al ak bude bilo tako ici cemo mi pravac doma na kauc  :Smile:  a za bolovanje cu te poslusat pa cu si i drugi dan uzet slobodno  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovisi sve kako će ti biti, koji posao radiš itd. mene je dosta bolilo i znam da sam jedva čekala da legnem doma na kauč, uzmi si tablete i uloške

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti puno mali mimi nisam znala za uloske  :Sad:  naravno one vatene si budem uzela i ibuprofen 400 i popit cu si helex prije da budem smirena  :Smile: 

Hvala ti jos jednom :grli:

----------


## Frćka

Aerin, meni hssg nije bio bolan, popila neofen prije, osjećala sam pritisak kao kao me boli m, ali ok, nije bilo strašno! Odležala sam dva sata i morala potpisati pismo da želim van iz bolnice na svoju ruku jer oni predviđaju da ostaneš 24 sata! I sve je bilo ok, nije me bolilo, ali kad sam izašla iz bolnice tako mi je došlo slabo na šta me upozorio dr.V koji je u penziji! Par sati mi je bilo zlo i to je od tog plina koji puštaju unutra (jod ako sam dobro skužila?) tako da moguće da ništa od tvog shopinga! :Sad:

----------


## Aerin

Frćka ti si radila rtg hsg ili utz hsg? Cula sam da je tak rtg puno gori i da vise boli.. Nisam znala da oni predvidjaju nocenje u bolnici..nitko me nije upozorio na to niti sestra niti dr.V a zadnji put kad sam cekala konzultacije 2 cure su odsetale odmah, a jednu su otpeljali u neku sobu na kolicima..ajme meni  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Sad si mene zbunila, nisam znala da imaju dvije vrste? Na ekranu smo gledali kako taj plin prolazi kroz jajovode i kako nisu bili zaštopani prošlo je odmah, ali neznam koji je koji?Možda sam te prepala bezveze!

----------


## Mali Mimi

da postoje dvije vrste RTG je bolan a ovaj drug UZV nije uopće bolan, frćka jesi dobila rengen sliku poslije, ili ste gledali na UZV ekranu?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Sad si mene zbunila, nisam znala da imaju dvije vrste? Na ekranu smo gledali kako taj plin prolazi kroz jajovode i kako nisu bili zaštopani prošlo je odmah, ali neznam koji je koji?Možda sam te prepala bezveze!


Ako ste na ekranu gledali onda je to bio uzv hsg odnosno hssg.
Kod rtg hsg-a odnosno hsg-a na kraju dobijes rentgenske snimke kao kad snimas slomljnu ruku, uganut glezanj itd.

Aerin sretno, nije to tako strasno. Bar meni hsg nije bio, niti sam krvarila, imala sam lagane bolove kao menstrualne ali 2-3-ci dan.

----------


## Aerin

Mali Mimi na kojem si ti bila?

----------


## Frćka

Nisu mi dali sliku, ali bili smo u glavnoj klinici i imala sam na trbuhu onu zaštitu zbog rengena, tako da izgleda da sam ja bila na onom gorem! :facepalm: 
Još bolje, kad taj nije bolio onda ovo neće sigurno, meni je samo taj jod poslje napravio mučninu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam bila na RTG-u, ma nije mi bilo tako strašno, najgore mi je bilo dok su me pripremali, ja mislim da sam dobila lokalnu anesteziju u maternicu to sam također osjetila a poslije više ne, kažu da boli jako kad je začepljeno...i poslije sam imala tako kao menstrualne bolove i bila napuhnuta

----------


## Frćka

Ja sad definitivno neznam na čemu sam bila, pa zanemali šta sam pisala! :Undecided:

----------


## Aerin

Hahaha hvala vam cure <3 ja cu popiti helex, ibuprofen 400 (mozda i 2 tabl) uzeti uloske i misliti na najgoru mogucu bol..

Kad dosjem k sebi napisem kako je proslo da i druge cure znaju :D

Ja uopce nisam svjesna da ce mi napravit ti pretragu, brijem da ce me pogledat pa ak vidi da je gardnerella ili candida dolje da ce me poslat doma lol

----------


## paty

ja sam  bila na RTG-HSG kod starog V i užasno me je boljelo.jedan jajovod nisam imala već tada a drugi se nije prikazao kao da i njega nema. zato je  jako boljelo.Kao što je rekla Frćka trebala sam ostati u bolnici 24h ali sam išla kući na svoju odgovornost.Prema pričanju cura koje su bile na UVZ HSG nije tako bolno,pogotovo ako su jajovodi prohodni.

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti paty  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Aerin- ja sam bila na uzv hsg u 1. Mj i nisam izdrzala pretragu do kraja jer me jako boljelo, i poslje me je doma jako boljelo i popila sam si brufen od 400 mg i odlezala cijeli dan, drugi dan kao da se nista nije desilo..eto ti i moje ikustvo..sretno i javi kako je proslo

----------


## Aerin

Naravno da cu vam javiti  :Smile:  joj jako ste divne cure  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tigrical

> Frćka ti si radila rtg hsg ili utz hsg? Cula sam da je tak rtg puno gori i da vise boli.. Nisam znala da oni predvidjaju nocenje u bolnici..nitko me nije upozorio na to niti sestra niti dr.V a zadnji put kad sam cekala konzultacije 2 cure su odsetale odmah, a jednu su otpeljali u neku sobu na kolicima..ajme meni


Ove dvije koje su odšetale bile su na punkciji, a ova koja je išla u sobu bila je na transferu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical prije da je bila na punkciji u anesteziji, znaš da sad više ne voze nakon transfera :Wink:

----------


## nina70

Samo javljam da su dr S i dr M na godišnjem i dr V radi sam. Navodno nastavlja iz dežurstva a nas je masa ovdje. Dok ja dođem na red bit ce ful dobre volje  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Samo javljam da su dr S i dr M na godišnjem i dr V radi sam. Navodno nastavlja iz dežurstva a nas je masa ovdje. Dok ja dođem na red bit ce ful dobre volje


Čestitam! Ja sam sutra na 1.folikometriji! Znači da se pripremim! :Cool:

----------


## phiphy

Uzv hsg NE boli, a rtg hsg boli? Ono, imala sam sreću da me bolilo samo onoliko 'malo' jer sam bila na UZV hsgu?  :Shock: 

Bez želje da plašim Aerin  :Smile: , meni je hsg bio bolnije iskustvo od svih punkcija, s time da sam nakon hsg-a bila u puno boljem stanju, nego nakon punkcija (meni je nakon hsg-a bol jenjavala, a nakon punkcije mi se pojačava). Nakon hsg-a sam išla na posao i bila ok.

Ne mogu tvrditi, ali mislim da više ne rade rtg hsg. Ne ostaje se u bolnici, odmah nakon hsg-a ideš kući, a ne mogu se sjetiti da li te puste da odležiš na ginekološkom stolu nakon postupka.

----------


## Aerin

> Ove dvije koje su odšetale bile su na punkciji, a ova koja je išla u sobu bila je na transferu.


Ma ne bi ja to bas rekla jer je bila full guzva i sestra mi je rekla da ima 3 hssg-a za obavit i prozivali su i kad su ove za hssg dosle na red rekla je sestra "za hssg ajmo" i onda su se njih 3 izredale i nakon toga su trudnice isle na kontrolu ..

----------


## Aerin

> Samo javljam da su dr S i dr M na godišnjem i dr V radi sam. Navodno nastavlja iz dežurstva a nas je masa ovdje. Dok ja dođem na red bit ce ful dobre volje


Ajmeee blago meni u srijedu :plach:

----------


## Aerin

> Uzv hsg NE boli, a rtg hsg boli? Ono, imala sam sreću da me bolilo samo onoliko 'malo' jer sam bila na UZV hsgu? 
> 
> Bez želje da plašim Aerin , meni je hsg bio bolnije iskustvo od svih punkcija, s time da sam nakon hsg-a bila u puno boljem stanju, nego nakon punkcija (meni je nakon hsg-a bol jenjavala, a nakon punkcije mi se pojačava). Nakon hsg-a sam išla na posao i bila ok.
> 
> Ne mogu tvrditi, ali mislim da više ne rade rtg hsg. Ne ostaje se u bolnici, odmah nakon hsg-a ideš kući, a ne mogu se sjetiti da li te puste da odležiš na ginekološkom stolu nakon postupka.


Ma ne plasis me, vec sam dovoljno uplasena  :Laughing: 

Vise se bojim da ce mi doc dole candida ili da nisam izljecila garnerellu ili da su mikoplazma, ureoplazma i klamidija bile lazno negativne i da ce mi se to upuhati u mene..

Ma grozna sam, znam al eto bojim se da mu je jos nesto dole  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znači ti si phiphy bila na UZV hsg-u? 

Svaka čast i našem dr. V koji treba toliko pacijenata dnevno onda pregledati, ispunktirati itd. nije ni njima lako

----------


## phiphy

*Mali Mimi*, da, bila sam na uzv hsg-u pred godinu i pol.

----------


## inspire_me

Aerin...ja sam bila na hsg-u prosle god negdje u 3-4 mj, nije me uopce bolilo i nakon toga sam se obukla i otisla kuci, tj. na posao. Filing skoro kao da sam bila na obicnom ultrazvuku. Želim da i tebi tako prođe  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Ejjj inspire hvala ti  :Kiss:  da barem i meni tako prođe  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Danas su transferi počeli iza podne! Ne bi voljela biti dr V. u koži! Nego, nije mi jasno kako od 3 liječnika 2 budu na G.O., a gužve ne jenjavaju?!?!
*nina70* kad si došla na red???

----------


## Frćka

Od petka je najava štrajka medicinskuh sestara, šta će onda raditi sam dr.V???  :cupakosu:

----------


## Aerin

Strasnoo.. Pa nece ga valjda i sestre ostaviti? To je stvarno zlatan doktor  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical prije da je bila na punkciji u anesteziji, znaš da sad više ne voze nakon transfera


Zanemarila sam taj dio da je bila na kolicima... Uglavom, htjela sam reći da se tamo ne radi HSG.

----------


## tigrical

> Zanemarila sam taj dio da je bila na kolicima... Uglavom, htjela sam reći da se tamo ne radi HSG.


Nešto mi komp blokirao pa nisam uspjela ovaj dio o HSG izbrisat. Pišem i razmišljam o tim godišnjima....o štrajku...pa šta je to?!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma i prije su znale sestre štrajkati ali na humanoj bi bilo sve po planu pa vjerujem da dr. ipak neće sam raditi

----------


## vatra86

Ma ne strajkaju sve sluzbe..jer nesmiju dozvoliti da pacijenti pate.zamisite da mi na hitnoj strajkamo..nezamislivo i nedopustvo...sestre mogu nositi one bedzeve i biti kao podrska ali moraju raditi.

----------


## Aerin

> Zanemarila sam taj dio da je bila na kolicima... Uglavom, htjela sam reći da se tamo ne radi HSG.


Cekaj..sad meni novoj nije nis jasno..a kamo se radi HSG? Sta mi nece to Vlasic radit u svojoj ordinaciji?

----------


## vatra86

Hsg su meni radili u ambulanti gdje se rade folikulometrije i konzultacije

----------


## Argente

A da, u svakoj firmi je popularno da se lanjski godišnji ispucava u 6.mj...ne brinite se, sve ćete biti uredno opslužene  :Smile: 
(osobno bi mi bilo draže da je ostao samo Vlašić, a ne samo Smiljanica ili samo Manestar  :Grin: )

----------


## Frćka

Evo bila 1.folikometrija! Dr.V sav vesel sve riješio, malo duže se čeka, ali ok, do 10.30 bila gotova samo su prvi put rekli da ulazimo po redu kako smo došle! Inače, štrajka neće bit, postignut je dogovor, al da je bilo sestre su rekle da bi radile! Uglavnom, ja sutra naveče štoperica (7.dan) u petaaak punkcijaaaaa!!! Držite mi fige! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hsg su meni radili u ambulanti gdje se rade folikulometrije i konzultacije


Vjerojatno je to nešto novo od kad se radi UZV HSG

----------


## Aerin

Ja vam budem sutra sve ispricala  :Smile:  nadam se da nece biti jako bolno nakon helexa i ibuprofena ili da radije pijem ketonal? Sto mi vi savjetujete?

----------


## paty

Frćka držim fige za petak(da bude punkcije)i za super JS.
Ja sam naručena u nedjelju za 1. FM.Neznam zašto mi je sestra rekla da možda neće biti dr.a da ipak dođem.
Ili da bude što manje nas žena u nedjelju gore,ipak je nedjelja

----------


## Snekica

Ja se iskreno nadam da će dr.V na zasluženi (barem) kratki odmor ako se ovo dvoje vrati sa GO

----------


## smjehuljica

pozdrav,ja sam trebala na hsg ovaj mjesec,ali mi bris nije dobar.Samo sam zeljela reci da mi je dr.V rekao da se hsg radi na onom ultrazvuku  u ordinaciji,na kojem inace radi preglede. :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka držim fige za petak(da bude punkcije)i za super JS.
> Ja sam naručena u nedjelju za 1. FM.Neznam zašto mi je sestra rekla da možda neće biti dr.a da ipak dođem.
> Ili da bude što manje nas žena u nedjelju gore,ipak je nedjelja


Hvala *Paty*! :Smile:  Pitala sam ih samo za petak, ali nije ništa komentirala da nekoga neće bit! Mislim, neko mora bit jer su i punkcije i transferi! Držim fige za nedelju! :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

> Ja se iskreno nadam da će dr.V na zasluženi (barem) kratki odmor ako se ovo dvoje vrati sa GO


Ajmeee pa kak mogu 2 dr u isto vrijeme biti na GO? To stvarno nije fer  :Sad:  zadnji put (u 4om mj) kada sam bila na konzultacijama za HSSG dr.V je isto bio sam  :Sad:  bas mi ga je zao.. Al nevjerovatno kako je on uvijek nasmijan i pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Stvarno je danas sve s osmjehom rješavao i da nisam znala da je noko na GO nebi ni primjetila razliku! Ne brini, sutra će sve bit ok! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Stvarno je zlatan, skidam mu kapu!

----------


## Aerin

> Stvarno je danas sve s osmjehom rješavao i da nisam znala da je noko na GO nebi ni primjetila razliku! Ne brini, sutra će sve bit ok!


Hvala ti :grli:

----------


## paty

hvala Frćla!nadam se da će ovaj put uhvatiti folikul.tebat će nam puno sreće za dalje

----------


## Frćka

> hvala Frćla!nadam se da će ovaj put uhvatiti folikul.tebat će nam puno sreće za dalje


Ima da ga ulovi i hoće! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

*frćka,paty* želim vam svu sreću svijeta da ulove j.s.
*aerin* sretno sutra
meni danas stigla M, tako da sam o četvrtka pikalica...prvi put..
i naravno malo ~~~~~~~~ za svih (da me ne špotaju)

----------


## Aerin

Frćka i paty i ja vam zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta :cerek: a tebi draga vatra zelim da s pikanjem dobijes sto vise kvalitetnih js  :Smile: 

Hvala vam curke, javim vam se sutra  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

da uopće dobijemo j.s.  :Laughing:  već me puca...

----------


## Frćka

Vatrica već goriiii!!! Hehe! Bit će veselo već vidim! :Smile:

----------


## paty

vatra86 držim fige za dobre JS.molim pozitivno misliti.
jesi ti gore u nedjelju

----------


## vatra86

Hvala paty..ja sam u ponedjeljak jer mi danas racunaju 1 dc jer je M stgla jucer u 17 sati.

----------


## vatra86

*aerin* si živa? kako je prošlo? molimo izvještaj...  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Evo me.. U 12:30 sam vec bila u autu  :Smile: 

Popila ketonal forte i helex oko 9:30 sve smo obavili u ordinaciji dr.V i danas za cudo nije bila guzva..

Najvise me bolilo u sredini (maternica) kada je kontrast isao u jajovode nije bilo strasno..al cijelo vrijeme sam osijecala taj jakipritisak u maternici, znaci bol je trajala nekih minutu, dve.. U glavnom izdrzala sam, zatvorila oci, dr mu je sve objasnjavao, smijali smo se i orije i poslije.. Stvarno super doktor  :Smile: 

Oba jajovoda prohodna od sutra svaki drugi dan odnosi, javiti se na jesen ak ne ostanem T za daljnje dogovaranje..

Naravno nije mi se vrtilojos osjecam pritisak, lezim sad na kaucz ali bila sam sposobna ici u muller posto necu cijelo ljeto i umc donalds na vrata jadrana pojest nesto  :Smile: 

Sada idem odspavati.. Hvala vam jos jednom na svemu cure  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Aerin- super!! Sad keks dijeta i da nam uskoro budes trbusasta bez ikakvih postupaka..sretno!!

----------


## Frćka

> Aerin- super!! Sad keks dijeta i da nam uskoro budes trbusasta bez ikakvih postupaka..sretno!!


Potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti vatra  :Kiss:  nadam se i ja da necu morati u postupke  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Frćka i tebi hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Aerin* , dosta cura je zatrudnilo prirodno odmah nakon propuhavanja jajovoda! Želim ti isti scenarij! :Kiss:  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> *Aerin* , dosta cura je zatrudnilo prirodno odmah nakon propuhavanja jajovoda!


I moja mama je tako zatrudnila, nakon 10g pokušavanja išla je na propuhivanje jajovoda i zatrudnila idući ciklus samnom. Tad još nije ni bilo MPO mogućnosti, odnosno te godine kad sam se rodila -rodila se i prva beba "iz epruvete". Ajme tek sad kužim da sam stara  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Aerin super za hsg  :Smile:  sad akcija i da brzo bude plusica

----------


## butterfly101

pozdrav curke...šaljem punooooo trudnićke prašine *puh-puh-puh*

*sneki* kako je na jugu Istre?  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

Čujem da je Smiljanica dežurna za vikend, onda to znači da više nije na g.o.?!

----------


## vatra86

Ja idem u ponedjeljak i rekla mi je sestra da ce biti i Manestar...

----------


## Aerin

Jooooj kako bi to bilo divno.. Evo skuplj trudnicku prasinu  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Jug ceka da stigne puh-puh sa Zapada. Inace je bas lijepo suncano! Ti se debljas? I ja bi bas bila na tvom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

a debljam se, samo nešto kuharam, od dosade. 
mm se žali da se i on deblja,ali da nezna šta se to događa jer da kuham sa svim mogućim guštima. he-he
sve je ok,nadam se da beba raste, sutra kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti šta kaže dr.
Javim se...

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!

----------


## nina70

*Snekica* 03.06. kad je dr V bio sam čekala sam od 8:30 do podne! Ali kao što je netko gore spomenuo (frćka?) bio je dobre volje i nasmijan. Mora da koriste ostatke godišnjeg od lani tako da se vjerovatno radi samo o par dana. Dr V neće biti  početkom srpnja.
*Aerin* ja sam bila uvjerena da si ti na hsg-u bila u ponedjeljak pa sam pratila sve cure koje su vozili na kolicima. Vidjela sam jednu uplakanu i nadala se da to nisi ti (i nisi bila  :Smile:  Evo sad ti mogu reći, meni je rtg-hsg bio užasno bolan i gori od svih punkcija. 
*frćka, vatra, paty*~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

hvala nina70!što je sa tobom u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Aerin

Haha nina70 nisam bila sam u srijedu i nije bila guzva i sve je super proslo.. Smijali se i doktor i sestra i ja s njima  :Smile:  bilo mi je bas zabavno s helexom  :Laughing: 

Ahaa dr.V nema pocetkom 7og.. zato me nije niti narucio na folikulometrije vec mi dao samo upute o odnosima i rekao da zbog spottinga pijem duphastone od 11-25dc 2x1 (al ja necu tako jer onda ne ovuliram prem da dr.kaze da ne ometa O, moju ometa)

Piti cu nakon O + 10,12 dana i tako 6,7,8 mj samo ne znam dal 1 il 2 pa ak ne bude nista od T javljam se u 9om

----------


## Aerin

Jel bila koja u srijedu? Ak je sigurno je skuzila kak sam bila us*ana  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Hvala nina..  :Kiss: 
Ja mislim da imam folikularnu cistu od ove O..a danas se piknula prvim puregonom... Sva sam u strahu...

----------


## nina70

I ja se borim s cistom. Krajem mjeseca cemo vidjet ako je još tu. Eh baš mi nije sad trebala. Vjerovatno i mene če

----------


## nina70

...i mene čeka dugo toplo ljeto

----------


## vatra86

Sta je najbolje od svega ja je osjetim svaki put kad ostane od O, valjda nece biti problema ako sam stimulirana...

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra ako sumnjaš na cistu odi provjeriti jer to ometa stimulaciju, ciste potroše hormone i u mnogim klinikama se u takvim slučajevima odustaje od stimulacije

----------


## vatra86

A di da sad provjeravam? Moram cekati ponedjeljak...ne kuzim zasto nije praksa da naprave pregled prije stimulacije..a bit ce sta bude..ionako ne polazem nikakve nade u ovaj postupak..

----------


## Mali Mimi

A šta ja znam možda da odeš do svoje ginikologice pa da vidiš, a ne znam zašto to u Ri nije praksa, negdje je a negdje nije...ja sam iz okolice Ri i  morala sam ići u Zg kad sam bila na VV da me dr. pregleda taj 3. dan, isto tako kad sam bila u Mariboru vadila sam hormone po kojima bi se vidjelo jel neka cista i to sam trebala javiti SMS-om sestri da mi kaže jel mogu u postupak ili ne!

----------


## Frćka

> A di da sad provjeravam? Moram cekati ponedjeljak...ne kuzim zasto nije praksa da naprave pregled prije stimulacije..a bit ce sta bude..ionako ne polazem nikakve nade u ovaj postupak..


*Vatrice*, nemoj da te ja dohvatim tamo! Neznam puno o stimulacije, znam šta sam čitala i čula od cura, pa evo par natuknica! U Rijeci prije punkcije ni ne pregledavaju kad je stimulirani, a par njih koje su imale ciste su na dan punkcije punktirali i folikul i ciste tako da ne ostanu tamo! Vjerovatno, to neznam, troše hormone kao što cure kažu, ali onda neće ih možda biti 10 js, nego neznam, najmanje jedna, ali vrijedna! Ili VIŠE! :Preskace uze:  Zato da te nisam čula da ne polažeš nikakve nade! čekamo tvoje js! :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Hahahaha...frcka..tebe treba upoznati..koja si ti pozitiva zeno.. Ok, ok.. Bit cu dobra do ponedjeljka...  Mozda se i vidimo? Kad ces znati kad ti je transfer?

----------


## Frćka

> Hahahaha...frcka..tebe treba upoznati..koja si ti pozitiva zeno.. Ok, ok.. Bit cu dobra do ponedjeljka...  Mozda se i vidimo? Kad ces znati kad ti je transfer?


Maco u ponedeljak u 10 sam tamo pa će mi reći da ili ne! Nemožeš me promašit, tamo gdje je smijeh tu sam ja ( kad mi je frka zabavljam okoliš)! Znači u ponedeljak se vidimo! Još je jedna samnom pa ćemo cvokotattamo ispred vrata! :Smile: 

Naravno da sam pozitiva jer će bit sve dobro! Pik pik i evo js! Ćeš vidjet! :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

vatra ja bih ti isto savjetovala što i Mimi, idi kod svog socijalnog ginekologa neka baci oko, da ne bi završilo kao kod dino84

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da se ovdje cijene više cure koje ne znaju puno ali zato hopsaju i šire pozitivu nego one koje govore iz iskustva, mislim kako tko hoće ako je nekome svejedno hoće li stimulacijom dobiti 1,2 j.s. onda samo naprijed, ne slušajte mene blesavu!

----------


## Snekica

*Jedna* se stanica (čak i dvije) može dobiti i bez hormonske stimulacije, bockanja... vatra ako imaš gdje kontroliraj to!

----------


## lasta

Vatra potpisati cu snekicu. Imala si folikule bez j.s ako se ne varam. Mislim da ne bi trebala riskirati. Nema se bas postupaka za razbacivanje i za stav ajde probati cu pa sta bude.

----------


## tigrical

> Mislim da se ovdje cijene više cure koje ne znaju puno ali zato hopsaju i šire pozitivu nego one koje govore iz iskustva, mislim kako tko hoće ako je nekome svejedno hoće li stimulacijom dobiti 1,2 j.s. onda samo naprijed, ne slušajte mene blesavu!


Potpis! I na Sneki i Argente. Cure, lijepo je biti pozitivan i vibrat ja sam to još uvijek nakon toliko godina MPO-a ali stvarno treba pratit šta vam koke s iskustvom pišu.

----------


## Frćka

> Mislim da se ovdje cijene više cure koje ne znaju puno ali zato hopsaju i šire pozitivu nego one koje govore iz iskustva, mislim kako tko hoće ako je nekome svejedno hoće li stimulacijom dobiti 1,2 j.s. onda samo naprijed, ne slušajte mene blesavu!


Ne kužim čemu takav ton! Napisala sam da neznam puno o stimulaciji, nego šta su mi rekle isto cure s iskustvom, samo sam htjela Vatru malo smirit, ne sugerirat šta da radi! Naravno da treba poduzet svaku preventivu, nisam ni rekla da ne! Svaka je napisala šta zna, čemu napad? Žena je samo prestrašena! Pozitivne misli nisu nikom naškodile...Al dobro, vidim da se stalno mora pazit šta se kaže, neznam samo čemu onda forum...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa razmisli malo, nakon toga što sam joj rekla da bi u ovakvoj situaciji trebala nešto poduzeti i spriječiti dok još može, ti joj uletiš i govoriš samo naprijed i treba pozitivan itd. ispada da sam ja baba roga ovdje i da samo plašim žene bezveze.
Da treba biti pozitivan ali isto tako treba biti i malo realan u životu!

----------


## Snekica

*Frćka*, nikom ne smetaju pozitivne misli, dapače, ali ovdje nije vrijeme za to, nažalost. I sama je imala frku s folikulima (praznim), stimulacije se jako brzo istope, i onda nam je samo na mislima kako dignuti kredit za još jedan postupak. Previše je novaca i živaca tu u igri da bi se tješili _dosta je i jedna js_. Od mojih 7js u lanjskom postupku do moje maternice je došlo samo 2 embrija, dosta loša. Zato u MPO ne treba riskirati i praviti se hrabrim. No hard feelings!
*vatra* nadam se da se ne ljutiš što argumentiramo o tvom postupku, naravno, napraviti ćeš ono što na kraju ti želiš.

----------


## Frćka

Cure imate pravo! Nemam ništa pametno za reć! Ja sam od jutros euforična jer sam na punkciji dobila js, takvog raspoloženja sam nastavila pisati kad je napisala da ne polaže nade u ovaj postupak, a znam da joj je u prošlom bio prazan folikul! Poštujem i cijenim vaše iskustvo...Nije mi bila namjera sugerirat joj nešto drugo, samo oraspoložit! Pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## butterfly101

> Mislim da se ovdje cijene više cure koje ne znaju puno ali zato hopsaju i šire pozitivu nego one koje govore iz iskustva, mislim kako tko hoće ako je nekome svejedno hoće li stimulacijom dobiti 1,2 j.s. onda samo naprijed, ne slušajte mene blesavu!



mimi po meni si potpuno u pravu,mene su dva puta odkantali zbog ciste, a jednom sam bila 10 dana na decapeptilima i kad sam išla na kont. bila je cista i nema dalje, sve se odgodilo do idućeg ciklusa.

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje ja se ne ljutim na vas..dapace, imam isto misljenje kao i vi..samo  meni je moj ginic 40 km udaljen i nije da mogu ici kad pozelim jer i nemam prijevoz uvijek.mogla sam to provijeriti, ali sam i mislila da ce me netko u ri pregledati prije..eto..osudjena sam na ponedjeljak..sad mi je zao zbog toga...muka mi je bosti se..i sva sam skepticna..cure super ste i hvala vam na svemu..
A frcka, dobro dodje i malo pozitive..

----------


## Inesz

> Mislim da se ovdje cijene više cure koje ne znaju puno ali zato hopsaju i šire pozitivu nego one koje govore iz iskustva, mislim kako tko hoće ako je nekome svejedno hoće li stimulacijom dobiti 1,2 j.s. onda samo naprijed, ne slušajte mene blesavu!


Mali Mimi, u potpunosti se slažem. 

Da je po pozitivnim mislima, nadama, željama, molitvama i ostalim skakutanjima po forumu-nitko od nas ne bi trebao doktore niti mučan i dug put do trudnoće. Začele bi onoliko djece kolio želimo imati dobrim starim seksom. 

Ovaj forum zato ne služi da širimo pozitivu, skakućemo, vibramo i tipkamo samo da bi tipkali, bez da prije promislimo što imamo reći na temu ili na konkretno pitanje/situaciju u kojoj se nalaze druge forumašice.

Podršku jedna drugoj možemo izraziti privatnim poruka i na temi Odbrojavanje.

Ako nemamo što konstruktivno napisati, ne pišimo. Pisanje radi pisanja zagušuje temu, skreće ju na nebitne stvari, razvodnjuje je, banalizira, na taj način ovaj forum gubi smisao.

----------


## inspire_me

> Hvala nina.. 
> Ja mislim da imam folikularnu cistu od ove O..a danas se piknula prvim puregonom... Sva sam u strahu...


Vatra, meni je dr V na prvoj folikulometriji u ovom postupku odmah rekao da imam cistu, a nije mi ni morao reci vidjela sam i sama nesto veeeliko odmah sam znala da nije folikul  :Shock:  ....uglavnom, unatoc cisti idem u postupak jer se folikulici u drugom jajniku razvijaju, a cistu ce mi "ubiti" na punkciji. Jedino mi je preporucio da mirujem da nam ne pukne prije punkcije (e to neznam zasto). Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Inspire me- bas ti hvala sta si me malo utjesila..i ja tebi zelim srecu..nadam se da ce biti uspjeha i kod tebe i kod mene a i kod ostalih cura

----------


## dino84

*Inspire me*, si ti u stimuliranom postupku? Čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da si u prirodnom. 

Mislim da je velika razlika što se tiče cisti u stimuliranom i prirodnom postupku. Jer, kako je netko već napisao, ciste se hrane stimulacijom. Moja cista je, sad u zadnjem postupku, do punkcije narasla preko 10 cm. Punktirali su mi je kad i folikule, ali dobila sam samo 3js, a to je za stimulirani postupak jako loše. Makar je dr govorio da smo ipak nešto izvukli od postupka, ja sam razočarana jer samo da su mi napravili uzv prije stimulacije ne bi mi propao postupak. A stimuliranih imamo jako malo i brzo se potroše.

*vatra*, nadam se da će kod tebe biti sve u redu i da neće biti cista  :fige:

----------


## inspire_me

*vatra*, hvala i ja nam svima zelim da prodje sve ok  :Wink: 

*dino*, stimuirali su me klomifenom, ali cini mi se da mi to racunaju kao prirodni postupak

----------


## Mali Mimi

klomifen je opet lakša stimulacija, i ja sam imala jednom cistu s klomifenima i nismo odustajali jer tu ionako ne možeš dobiti ne znam koliko j.s. (2,3 kod mene a i kod većine drugih koliko sam upratila) i ispunktirali su i meni tu cistu zajedno sa folikulima, ali ovo mi je bilo puno lakše pregrmit čak i da ne bude ni jedne j.s. tada smo imali neograničeno tih prirodnih ili blago stimuliranih s klomifenom i nisam imala što izgubiti ako guram do kraja, ali da mi se to desilo na stimuliranom ne bih bila nimalo sretna!
Eto mislim da tu nema prave usporedbe

----------


## vulkan

Samo da vas pozdravim i pošaljem puuuunnnoooo vibrica za sve što vam treba...na kraju mislim da se sve to isplati i na kraju skoro sve zaboravi-naravno nikad to ostaje s nama zauvijek!!!svakodnevno s vama na forumu i u mislima !!!Mi smo dobro,sad već brojimo dane do susreta...i jedva čekam da sve tako nešto dožive kad tad od srca :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

vulkan draga pa ti stvarno još kratko 2U1! Piši malo češće!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

vulkan koliko jos?

----------


## vatra86

Frcka zeno pa dsi ti bila? Nismo se skuzile..
Ja idem opet sutra na fm, na lijevom su 3 folikula koja se lijepo razvijaju na na nesretnom desnom ne znam da li ih ima ali ima jedna cista koja nije jako velika, pa cemo sutra vidjeti da li raste.inace mi mi budu vece folikularne ciste..eto izvjestaja..  :Wink:

----------


## vulkan

Evo još 15 dana ako nas ne iznenadi prije,he,he....ne prođe dan a da ne svratim na naš forum i mislim na vas i jedva čekam dan kad će moja draga Sneki objaviti beturinu,he,he..kao i ostale cure naravno!
Butterfly čestitam ti još jednom,mislim da već jesam ali nema veze...ste dobro?
Budite uporne i nema odustajanja jer nikad neznaš kada će sreća pokucati na vaša vrata :Klap:

----------


## magi7

Evo mene s prvog uzv-a.veliki smo 1,5 cm i srce kuca ko veliko.sve ok.sretna sam.svima zelim da to dozivite jer je neopisivo.

----------


## paty

vatra86 ja sam ti sutra gore.
kod mene se pojavila ogromna cista koje do sada nikad nije bilo,jedva se vidio folikul,vidjet ćemo šta će biti sutra,
dali radi dr.V

----------


## Snekica

vulkan još samo 15 dana?! Wooow! Kako vrijeme leti... kao da je jučer bilo kad si kod mene čekala nalaz bete! Još malo pa ćemo :mama:  i  :pivo: maloj N.!
Napisala si malo prije 



> jedva čekam dan kad će moja draga Sneki objaviti beturinu


Bo'me ni ja ne vidim uru za to!  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

vulkan sta vec? kako vrijeme leti,meni nikako ne prolazi! mi smo dobro,za par dana radimo triple test i nadamo se najboljemu. 
magi7 drago mi je da ste i vi dobro i da srceko lijepo kuca,cuvajte se! 

sneki sneki sta ce to bit kad docekamo tvoju beturinu....joooj neznam tko je nestrpljivji

----------


## vatra86

*magi*  :Klap:  super evo *paty* i ja cemo uskoro to doživjeti, a i *snekica* pa da za nju cijeli forum poludi..  :Sing: 
*paty* ne znam da li sutra radi dr.V..

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka zeno pa dsi ti bila? Nismo se skuzile..
> Ja idem opet sutra na fm, na lijevom su 3 folikula koja se lijepo razvijaju na na nesretnom desnom ne znam da li ih ima ali ima jedna cista koja nije jako velika, pa cemo sutra vidjeti da li raste.inace mi mi budu vece folikularne ciste..eto izvjestaja..


Na klupici stisnuta od straha! Sad kad sam od cura skužila šta bi trebali dobiti iz stimuliranog, žao mi je što nema više js, ali kad ste već odlučili ići dalje držim fige da se sve ljepo oplode i da bude dobitan!

----------


## vatra86

Pisala sam na odbrojavanju, danas stoperica..

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!!!

----------


## Frćka

Sretno i od mene!

----------


## butterfly101

...i od nas... :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Paty- kako je bilo? Mislim da nije bilo dr.V...ali je bilo brat-bratu nas sedmero jutros, skoro sam u nesvjest pala kad sam vidjela tako praznu cekaonicu...

----------


## paty

Vatra86 hvala na pitanju ,dobro sutra sam opet gore.dali si ti ona cura koju je galeb ukakao?

----------


## tigrical

> Vatra86 hvala na pitanju ,dobro sutra sam opet gore.dali si ti ona cura koju je galeb ukakao?


Prošla kojoj se to isto dogodilo sad gura kolica :Cool:  (fora mi je ali nemojte se sad raspisati kako to stvarno nešto znači...)

----------


## vatra86

Hahahaha....da da ta sam ja, zamisli kroz 5 cm otvoren prozor od auta..  :Laughing: 
A koja si ti? :Wink:  
Tigrica to mi je jedina nada..drekec..  :Laughing:

----------


## paty

ja sam ti zadnja došla,sjedila sam do one plave ženske do tebe.pitala sam tko je za dr.V

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eh vatra, nije dobro kad nam drekec postane slamka spasa :Laughing:  kad ti je ono transfer?

----------


## Sumskovoce

I mene je neka ptičurina dobro uneredila u dobitnom postupku.... nisam o tome prije razmišljala tako....
Sjećam se samo kako sam posrane košulje šetala po Rijeci... :škartoc:

----------


## vatra86

Vidis mimi te rijecke ptice su mozda cudotvorne..ma to samo ovaj put, mislim da mi treba odmora malo..
Ma koji transfer, tek je sutra punkcija..za mene ce to biti lutrija ako nadju koju j.s...ne razmisljam o transferu jos..

----------


## Argente

Ajd vatra ne budi čemerna, pa prazni folikuli nisu baš takvo svjetsko čudo. Većina nas je imala pokoji, tebi se samo nesretno pogodilo da je 2x zaredom (a i tu je uvijek dvojba jesu li prazni ili je do štoperice).
Što se tiče ptice, i MD-a je jednom pred 14 godina tako gadno sredio galeb da je morao baciti majicu u baju i gol otići do doma...i evo, postat će tata  :Cool:

----------


## vatra86

Totalno sam skepticna sto se tice ovog postupka da se uopce ne zamaram previse njime...toliko mi je uzbudljivo na poslu da uopce ne razmisljam..ni ja ne mogu vjerovati da se tako osjecam, u prethodnim postupcima sam bila previse uzbudjena i samo o tome razmisljala..nije da sam pesimist, jednostavno sam flegma.. Ma bit ce to dobro... Hvala lipe moje na podrsci..mogle bi na kavu, ne?

----------


## Snekica

Evo, drage moje sve, red je da vam javim da sam bila u stimulaciji - kratki protokol, dobili smo 4js, od toga samo jedan 6-st embrijić. Nakon 2 negativna testa, danas sam vadila betu koja je negativna... Nisam down, sve je ok, tako da vas molim bez onog_ žao mi je_ itd... Planiramo dalje, samo moramo dobro razmisliti kad i kojim koracima. Sad najprije idem odmoriti od nerada, a onda me čeka čišćenje kuće  :Grin: 
Pusa svima

----------


## vatra86

Sneki ja cu ti ipak uvalit jedan hug, i skinut kapu za stav..svaka ti cast.
A vec neko vrijeme mislim na tebe,kad ces krenuti, u kojoj ste fazi itd.a kad ono ti vec sve obavila.. Koliko ti je jos postupka ostalo? Mozes i na pp. Sretno ti dalja lipa nasa Snekica..  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

2 stimulirana i 1 prirodnjak. Hvala ti!  :Love:

----------


## phiphy

> i MD-a je jednom pred 14 godina tako gadno sredio galeb da je morao baciti majicu u baju i gol otići do doma...i evo, postat će tata


 :Laughing:  Da te nema, trebalo bi te izmisliti.  :Klap:  Odličan!!!

----------


## paty

vatra86 za sutra :Very Happy: .
ja sam sutra opet na folikumetriji.
Lijepo me vozaju svaki dan ,a na kraju od svega toga neće biti ništa jer predosjećam da će opet biti ovulacija prije punkcije

----------


## vatra86

Paty mrzim te predosjecaje...ali mozda te prevari..drzim fige da si u krivu..javi mi se kad me vidis..  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

sneki saljem zagrljaj i kiss za upornost i pozitivu !  
malo odmora dobro ce vam doci!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Curke..ostali iznenadjeni i dr i ja..5 folikula i 5 stanica, cista isto punktirana, endometrij 12 mm..transfer u nedjelju..

----------


## jejja

Toooo, rekla sam ti da budemo skromne i eto  :Smile:  bravo Vatra

----------


## Zima77

Bravo vatra,,,samo hrabro

----------


## ljubilica

*vatraaaaaa* bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Bravo *Vatra*! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Heeej!! Hvala sta se veselite skupa 
samnom! Divne ste!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Bravo! Drago mi je da ide sve k najboljem redu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Neznam gdje da postavim pitanje, pa nemojte zamjerit ako sam falila pdf! Ne želim ureknut ovaj postupak, danas mi je 3dnt, ali čitam nalaz koji je dr. napisao i nije mi baš jasno! Piše. U slučaju menstruacije predviđa se postupak IVF+ET u stimuliranom ciklusu (ant.). Th. G2 od 2. dc. F 6.dc.
To bi mi bio prvi stimulirani i gore negdje je očito da neznam ništa o tome, pa me zanima samo procedura da ne zakasnim, jer piše 2dc. G2, dobijem uputnice od ginekologa i kad se javim dr. (telefonom da sam dobila M ili dođem tamo osobno čekat)? prvi dan M ili? Šta mi oni daju inekcije? G je valjda Gonal? F? Koliko tih inekcija, kad ih uzimam? Je ovo puna stimulacija? 
Ako može i na pp da ne davim tu svih sa tim!
Hvala vam unaprijed, ako sad ne uspije, voljela bi prije ljeta ne zakasnit, a kako sam smotana...! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Mislim, znam da si sama dajem inekcije, ali ko mi ih da, ginekolog s receptom ili na humanoj ih dobijem kad dođem?

----------


## vatra86

Ljekove dobijes na humanoj, ja sam isla s uputnicom ivf+et par dana prije M.e i jos mi je sr.rekla da sam se trebala zapisati prije zalijekove.sama se bockas od 2-5 dc, 6 dc je 1.fm i onda ti daje za dalje lijekove + jos ti uvodi jos jedan lijek taj antagonist. E i ja sam imala pauzu 1 ciklus izmedju prirodnog i stimuliranog.mozes ih zvati pa pitaj da li kreces odmah sa slijedecim ciklusom..ali nece biti potrebe...jer ces biti lijepa trudnica slijedecih 9 mj..

----------


## cranky

Frćka to ti je preporuka tj podsjetnik dr-u za slijedeći postupak, ako ovaj ne uspije (a hoće  :Wink:  )
Ali za stimulirani postupak te dr mora upisat na listu (shvatila sam da nije do sad) i sigurno to neće bit sljedeći ciklus, tako da ne brini, sve ćeš stić na vrijeme, ako bude trebalo.

Pozz svim mojim "riječankama"  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Haha hvala *Vatrice*, nadam se i ja da mi neće trebat, al da znam proceduru!
A kad se javim dr.? Nešto mi je govorio dežuran neznam kad i da se javim? Super što pazim dok mi govori, sad mi eto!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nazovi lijepo sestre 1. dan ciklusa (to svi moramo kad idemo u postupak) i kaži im šta ti je dr. napisao one će te uputiti kad da dođeš tamo po lijekove i šta ćeš točno dobivati, i nabavi si uputnicu od ginekologa za IVF+ET. Znači sa folikulometrijama počinješ 6 dan ciklusa vjerojatno si u kratkom postupku i po ovom što si napisala nećeš dobivati Decapeptile nego samo Gonale od 2. dana ciklusa.. Što nisi pitala malo dr. da ti objasni to što je napisao?

Vatra eto nije te uzalud onaj golub pokakao

----------


## Frćka

Cranky, ja sam bila taj dan tako jadna, tražila sam da mi da odmah za sljedeći postupak, prvo me je bio sprašio što je i trebao, a onda mi je ipak nakon transfera donio nalaz s tim svim za odmah sljedeći ciklus, nešto mi je promrljao, meni je bilo krivo da sam uopće gnjavila, a tek sam bila na transferu, tako da niš nisam skužila! Kad mi je sve izgledalo naopako, prije transfera sam stala u drekić i još ga donjela u bolnicu ( Vatra tebi je donio sreću galeb! :Smile: ), onda su sve cure izlazile sa transfera vesele, 8-stanični, 10-stanični, a meni je biologica onako sa sažaljenjem rekla 4-stanični...nekako me ubilo to sve u pojam i tražila sam odmah za dalje! Sve znam, nisam trebala, nikad se nezna...ali eto, sa transfera do sobe skoro plačući! Pa sad sorry što gnjavim, ali ako se moram javiti prije M sestrama za inekcije, mislim da i tako niš od toga, jer glupo mi tražit da me upišu ako nisam dobila M, uf! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Mala Mimi, kako mi nije uopće prvo htio dat za dalje, što je i u redu, ali ja to nisam znala, jer do sad je uvijek pisao šta ako nebude niš, šta dalje, valjda sad nije, jer će ljeto ili treba odmak 1.ciklus zbog procedure?... kad je donio ipak nalaz, ja sam šutila ko zalivena jer mi se i tad još cmizdilo, a žene kraj mene su veselo čakulale! Bilo me strah progovorit da ne puknem! :neznam:  A nisam znala ni šta piše tamo dok nije otišao.
Ok sad bar znam otprilike, kratki mi je ciklus, jer već 7.dan mi daju štopericu inače, ako dobijem M (nadam se da neću), isti dan zovem sestre, pročitam nalaz i dalje će mi sve reć! Puno hvala svima! 
Znam da je glupo spremat se za dalje u ovoj fazi u kojoj jesam, ali sad mi već strah od svega, da tu ne pišem, neda mira! :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

A možda te i odmah ubace u sljedeći ciklus ako ovaj bude neuspješan možda imaju neku rupu pa mogu... uglavnom sestre će ti sve reći samo ih nazovi

----------


## Frćka

Hvala na svim informacijama, sad znam kako ide procedura pa sam mirnija, nisam znala gdje da krenem i kad!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

MM koliko sam ja skužila, on ju je i stavio odmah u stimulaciju, ako dobije M, čim joj je napisao protokol. Samo mi nije jasno hoće li uspjeti sve izorganizirati, mislim na uputnicu, dobiti sestre na telefon i naručiti lijekove za sutradan, odnosno 2dc. Moja preporuka je da napravi ranije test, otprilike dan-dva prije nego bi trebala dobiti M, te ako je negativan odmah ići kod svoje soc gin po uputnicu i čekati M. 
U svakom slučaju, Frćka, nadam se da ti sva ta strka frka neće trebati!
G2= Gonal  2kom
F= folikulometrija

----------


## Frćka

Sneki, ja se isto nadam! On hoće da odmah krenem ako dobijem M zato sam se i pogubila kad sam skužila G2 2dc.! Ja sam kriva za strku jer sam molila da krenem odmah ako ne bude ništa i ovaj put! Znači dvije inekcije Gonala i onda folikometrija? Budem ja testić ovaj put napravila, imaš ti pravo! Sestru sam već zamolila za uputnice, tako da ih dižem u ponedeljak! Test ću napravit sljedeći četvrtak tako da mogu zvat sestre na humanoj za inekcije bar par dana prije da tu ne zapnem!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da ti ove na humanoj ne priznaju testiće samo betu ili menstruaciju kao neki realni pokazatelj stanja, a za uputnicu sam i mislila da nabaviš ranije to bar možeš

----------


## Frćka

MM to sam te i poslušala i več naručila uputnicu, ali po Vatri sam skužila da se treba par dana prije M zapisat na humanoj za inekcije,zato sam mislila testić,pa ako je negativan, s uputnicom na humanu, zapisat se za ljekove... pa onda zvat 1dc humanu za 2dc po Gonale! A jesam ga zapetljala! Sad sam skužila, Sneki je mislila testić zbog uputnice, a ne zbog inekcija, a ja...Ok rezime, uputnicu ću imat, naručena za pon., humanu zovem tek ako dođe M taj dan i tako neću zakasnit s postupkom i 2dc idem po Gonale! Sestre će mi sve objasnit, a dr. ću tek vidjeti na F 6dc ako ne ode na GO! 
Nadam se da sam sad sve pohvatala!

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam humanu za lijekove zvala tjedan dana prije ocekivane i pitala me kako to da se nisam zapisala za lijekove odmah kad mi je dr to prepisao.tako da ja bi zvala humanu i to provijerila..

----------


## tigrical

Vatra Alt Gr + 1 za nedjelju.
Frćka sretno.

Curke, mogle bi neku terasicu okupirat...?!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam humanu za lijekove zvala tjedan dana prije ocekivane i pitala me kako to da se nisam zapisala za lijekove odmah kad mi je dr to prepisao.tako da ja bi zvala humanu i to provijerila..


Ma da ali je razlika u tome što je frćka sad bila u postupku i kako će napraviti test tjedan dana prije očekivane menstruacije mislim može, ali znamo kako testići mogu krivo pokazati kad su rano napravljeni

----------


## Frćka

Hvala cure što mislite na mene! Vatra, ti dobro govoriš, ali malo je specifičnije jer se može desit da M ne dođe jer sam sad bila u postupku, pa nisam sigurna kako bi sestre reagirale da naručim inekcije prije nego znam, a one znaju da sam sad bila na transferu. A što kaže MM, ne mogu radit test 7 dana prije, neće ništa još pokazati, testić je Sneki predložila zbog uputnice, a srećom imam najbolju sestru kod ginekologa, pa će mi dat (mislim ginekolog) i prije M. Da sam u pauzi jedan ciklus, dr. bi mi sve objasnio, on me vjerovatno zapisao, ja bi se javila sestrama pa ko šta kaže... jedino da se pravim blesava jer mi je dr. napisao nalaz za sljedeći put pa bi i mogla ih možda zvrcnut... Kad trčim pred rudo... Juče(3dnt) mi se pojavila krvava smeđkasta žilica, danas malo bljeđa! Oprostite na sliovitosti, valjda nije gotovo? :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

s obzirom da se žilica pojavila 3 d.n.t. mislim da to nije loše, meni obično ne bi bilo nikakvih naznaka za m. 2 tjedna od punkcije ili transfera

----------


## Frćka

Mislila sam da nije možda mrvica otišla, prošli put mi je isto bilo, ali 2dnt! :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Vidim da je specificna situacija..ne sekiraj se jer ti stimulirani neces dozivjeti..nego malog smotuljka..  kad se situacija razcisti, tj.ili velika beta ili M zovi sestre na humanu i to je to..sad si s tim ne razbijaj glavu nego mazi busu..  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Frćka, to obično bude dobar znak...

----------


## vulkan

Draga Frćka meni je u dobitnom postupku bila žilica na 3dnt,i druga na 4dnt...i meni sve lađe potonule kao odu moje mrve...i eto čekamo naš smotuljak...sretno!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

frćka  :Very Happy:  da nam javiš lijepu betu!!!!
vatra sretno na transferu!!!
mali mimi kako ste vi???
*tigrical* za terasu....spremni!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
baš mi fali naša mala klinika!!!
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

kameleon dobro smo hvala, a ti?

----------


## Frćka

Cure, vi ste divne! MM nadam se da je tako! Vatra svidja mi se taj mali smotuljak, imas pravo, malo da se ja sad smirim i mazim busu!TIgrical nadam se da je! Rado bi s vama svima negdje na kavu! Vulkan da se scenarij i samnom ponovi! Kameleon hvala! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Frćka...fige do neba....sretnooo

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka...fige do neba....sretnooo


Hvalaaa! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Pooozzzzzzz cure, kakva je ovo tisina danas, sta odmarate malo po ovoj vrucini !!!

----------


## vatra86

Nema tisine!! Cuvam malu 8-stanicnu mrvu..beta 1.7.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

Vatra86, suuuupeeer  :Very Happy:  za malu mrvu.i veliku betu

----------


## butterfly101

> Nema tisine!! Cuvam malu 8-stanicnu mrvu..beta 1.7.


opa miki, samo ti nju čuvaj pa da se na dan ulaska u EU veselimo tvojoj beti! Bit će to dan za pamčenje, a mala beba čista Europljanka!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra super, a što je bilo s ostalim j.s.?

----------


## vatra86

Buterfly to je i dr rekao da mi je namjerno stavio na dan ulaska u eu.. :Laughing: 
MM 2 su bile nezrele i jedna "trula"tako su mi preveli sa strucnog naziva, 1 se jos krcka do 5 dana pa ce je zamrznut ako bude ok i jedna u meni.

----------


## Frćka

> Vatra86, suuuupeeer  za malu mrvu.i veliku betu


Potpisujeeeeem! :Smile:

----------


## paty

Frćka kakvo je stanje kod tebe,hoćeš pasti kakav test,ili ćeš čekati betu?

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka kakvo je stanje kod tebe,hoćeš pasti kakav test,ili ćeš čekati betu?


Eeeej! Mislim da će ovaj put pasti testić, malo mi fali iščekivanje druge crtice! :Smile:  A i malo me (.)(.) bole, pa neću izdržat! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Paty- kako je na kraju kod vas zavrsilo? Nisam skuzila...jel bila punkcija?

----------


## paty

Vatra kao prvo nemoj me oslovljati sa Vi,punkcija mi je bila u subotu
čekam sutra da vidim dali će biti transver.
Imala sam 2 folikule po jednu sa svakom jajniku budući da sam imala cistu taj folikul je bio prazan.

----------


## vatra86

Paty mislila sam na tebe i partnera..  :Wink:  drzim fige da se ova jedna ali vrijedna lijepo oplodila pa da skupa odbrojavamo i s frckom naravno.. A meni je folikul gdje je bila cista bio pun..valjda nema pravila..obavezno se javi sutra.

----------


## Kadauna

ajte se cure please upišite ovdje: 
da i ovdje dignem, please cure ako se još niste upisali, molim Vas da  upišete svoje stimulacije, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, embrija,  smrzlića i to na ovom linku: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

HVALA!

----------


## suzy.s

CURE MOJE!EVO I MENE !!! sutra i ja počinjem idem po svoje smrzliće!!!

----------


## nina70

vatra86, super za transfer; evo malo ~~~~~~~ do bete
frćka, paty  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

A ja 7 dnt imam seđkasto lagano krvarenje i gčreve u trbuhu i sad čekati i vidjete jel se pojačava ili smanjuje! Uh1

----------


## Frćka

> CURE MOJE!EVO I MENE !!! sutra i ja počinjem idem po svoje smrzliće!!!


Sretno *suzy.s*! :Smile:

----------


## paty

fala nina70
suzy.s dali imaš sutra transver ili folikmetriju?

----------


## paty

Nema transvera,ije se oplodila JS.Više sreće idući mjesec.
Bez žaljenja ipak ja imam već bebu.
Svim curama u postupku i isčekivaju bete želim punoooo sreće.

----------


## vatra86

A kad imas takav stav onda ti zelim puuuno srece slijedeci put..

----------


## kameleon

paty  :Love:  i  :fige:  za dalje!! 
suzi.s ,neka FETbude dobitni!!!
betočekalice da nam javite lijepe brojčice!!  :Very Happy: 
trudnice i mame  :Kiss:  vama i dječici! 
a čekalicama redom želim trudnoće u idućim postupcima!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Trebali su me zvati danas iz kbc da mi kazu da li je preostali embrijic prezivio do 5 dana.jel zovu i ako nije ili samo ako je?

----------


## Argente

bome ne znam, ali znaju čekati i 6. dan ako je lijen
ma zovi ti njih sutra

----------


## dino84

Vatra,meni je biologica rekla da zovu samo ako ga zamrznu. Ali kako kaze Argente, znaju cekati i do 6. dana.

----------


## vatra86

a jadan, vjerovatno je odustao...

----------


## nina70

paty  :Love:  a za dalje  :fige: !!

----------


## Argente

vatra, jesi zvala za svog embrijića?

----------


## vatra86

Neee..pretpostavljam da bi mi javili, ne? Ili da zovem?  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

zovi, nikad se ne zna  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Pa di ste ? 
Saljem puno ~~~~~ za uspjeh!

----------


## Aerin

Meni je jutros stekala ova tema.. Nije mi htio postat :ne zna:

Kak ste mi cure jel guzva na humanoj? Kada pocinju GO i do kada im traju? Hocu se uspijet krajem 8og narucit za 9i i predpostavljam da ce bit ludnica s telefonima te dane?

----------


## vatra86

Na "nakon transfera"...  :Laughing:

----------


## Aerin

Koliko se cekaju nalazi tsh, ft4 ako se vadi krv na nuklearnoj u Ri i npr salju ti nalaze kod endo? Ja nisam u Ri pa dok oni to posalju za Ri i nazad prodje 3 tj

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su nalazi gotovi za cca 2 tjedna, mogu ti poslati na kućnu adresu poštom samo kupiš markicu i kovertu

----------


## Aerin

Da znsm da salju postom.. Pitam zbog kontrola na koje cu morat svaki mj kad napokon ostanem trudna..

----------


## suzy.s

di ste cure???? sve imate produženi vikend , a ovdje takvo zatišje?!!! da li neka zna kakva je praksa kod feta u rijeci dali ako se ne odmrznu prve dvije blastice dali odmah odmrzavaju druge ili treba čekati drugi ciklus????

----------


## Snekica

imale smo vikend :D 
neznam za praksu, ali nemoj da te to brine, odmrznuti će se sigurno! Kad krećeš?

----------


## magi7

poz.
frćka žao mi je što je ovako ispalo, suzi, vatra držim fige. Ako sam koga presločila sorry.
mi danas bili na 2 uzv, sve u redu veliki smo 38mm, trebam vadit krvnu grupu po ne znam koji put pa samo ako netko zna da mi kaže jel to u prizemlju poliklinike lijevo ili ipak negdje drugdje?

----------


## paty

Magi7 znam kako ti je ja sam vadila krvnu grupu 4 puta--katastrofa,ja sam vadila prošle godine,na 2katu poliklinike,vrata do labaratorija,ako se nije šta mjenjalo.

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s ma prezivjet ce prve odmrznute.. Sretnooooo!!!!
Hvala svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## suzy.s

ja san se već "udomaćila" na humanoj :Laughing:  nadam se sutra zadnja F pa u utorak po eskimiće!!!

----------


## cranky

Ima li još zainteresiranih za ugodno druženje  :Wink: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77213-R...=1#post2433798

Dvorana Zamet, caffe Galaxy, subota 29.06. od 17 sati.

----------


## phiphy

Pa dobro, gdje je ta istarska beta? Moram na Odbrojavanje?  :Grin:  Idem pogledat...

----------


## vatra86

Ej cure kao sta znate moja beta je jucer bila 966. Na uzv su me narucili tek 22.7. Sta mi treba uputnica ili vrijedi ona koja je tamo? Zaboravih pitati...

----------


## innu

Vatra, ne treba ti nova uputnica, ako pitaš za humanu, bar meni nije trebala! 
Suzy.s kako je prošlo, kad je transfer?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vatra ne treba ako nije starija od 6 mj. meni je taman isticao rok kad sam bila na tom zadnjem UZV-u

----------


## magi7

> Vatra ne treba ako nije starija od 6 mj. meni je taman isticao rok kad sam bila na tom zadnjem UZV-u


mene su tražili novu i meni je ginićka dala bez problema, ja bila na uzv kod njih 10/6.
I da, čestitam i samo školski do kraja.

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra* ja nisam gledala na odbrojavanju, čestitam ti za lijepu betu...čuvaj se i uživaj!!!

----------


## mravak

*vatra86* čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aerin

Ajmeee vatra čestitke na lijepoj beti i želim ti školsku trudnocu do kraja <3

----------


## suzy.s

cure!!! evo i tu da javim danas prvi dan NT 2 BLASTICA!!! sad treba dočekati 18.07

----------


## butterfly101

suzy.s  želim ti sreću, a kad su ovako lijepe bete počele neka se nastave nizati

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s da ti i ovdje zazelim srecu
Moja beta je poduplana i danas je 2022,3..  :Very Happy:  a sad treba docekati taj prvi uzv.. He he..

----------


## Frćka

> Suzy.s da ti i ovdje zazelim srecu
> Moja beta je poduplana i danas je 2022,3..  a sad treba docekati taj prvi uzv.. He he..


Potpisujem i *Vatra* :Klap: 
Kažeš sad čekamo uzv! Bit će ovo dugih 8 mjeseci! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Pomoć, danas mi je 3.dan od punkcije, čekamo 5.dan ako će bit transfer, šta sa utrićima, jel ih koristim od danas? Mislim da mi je dr. rekao na punkciji da da, ali neznam koliko, i dali ih pijem ili vag?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka stavljaj ih vaginalno, samo nemoj jutro prije transfera nego uzmi sa sobom pa će ti oni ubacit. Kakvo je stanje na 3. dan koliko ih je oplođenih i kakvi su?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo uvijek stavljali 3x2

----------


## phiphy

Mislim da u Ri utrići generalno idu vaginalno, 3 puta dnevno po 2 komada.

----------


## Frćka

Onda ću i ja tako, hvala! :Smile: 
Od pet, četri oplođena, jedan 8-stanični, dva 6-stanični, jedan 5-stanični... Zato me malo uhvatila panika, možda sam ipak trebala danas na ET, sad me strah da me u četvrtak ništa ne dočeka...Uh!

----------


## vatra86

Utrogestan 3x2
A zasto nisi danas isla ne et? To je tvoja zelja ili?

----------


## Frćka

Htjela sam dva nazad, a kao je samo jedan 8-st, nisam imala hrabrosti ni srca između dva 6-st birat...Vjerovatno glupo zvuči, ali jutros mi je to bilo logično! Sad više nije!

----------


## tigrical

Naša draga phiphy postaja je jučer mama malene curice!!!
Čestitam od srca tebi i TM i maloj princezi želim toplu dobrodošlicu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Phyphy* čestitkeeeeee! Princezo dobrodošla! :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

Phyphy draga majčice, čestitam od srca, dobro nam došla malena!

----------


## cranky

*phiphy* weeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!!
Dobro nam došla malena princezice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Phyphy!!!!  :Very Happy:  Cestitke na maloj princezi!  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Phyphy cestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## smjehuljica

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama,iako sam se tek nedavno prikljucila.Iskrene zelje su uvijek dobrodosle.

----------


## roan

bok cure! od srca čestitam phyphy! da li neka od vas zna gdje se u rijeci može privatno napraviti hsg ,da li to nudi poliklinika medico možda?  zbog prirode posla nisam više u mogućnosti odlaziti dole u Ri ,jer sam stalno jutarnja platila bi koliko treba samo da znam da li tko to privatno radi ?
hvala!

----------


## Argente

phiphy i mužu, čestitam!!
phiphyca, dobro nam došla!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubamara 87

> bok cure! od srca čestitam phyphy! da li neka od vas zna gdje se u rijeci može privatno napraviti hsg ,da li to nudi poliklinika medico možda?  zbog prirode posla nisam više u mogućnosti odlaziti dole u Ri ,jer sam stalno jutarnja platila bi koliko treba samo da znam da li tko to privatno radi ?
> hvala!


Medico nema sigurno jer sam i ja htjela! Mislim da ne radi nitko privatno,koliko sam se ja bila informirala!

----------


## butterfly101

*phiphy* ma kad prije, vrijeme stvarno leti! Iskrene čestitke na maloj princezici !

----------


## smjehuljica

Roan,privatno hsg ti radi Gemini na Susaku

----------


## Bubamara 87

Phiphy cestitke od srca!!!

----------


## nina32

opa, stigla nam fifica,jupi, jeee!!!čestitke od srca!!!

----------


## kiki30

phiphy,čestitke na curici!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

phiphy čestitke na princezici! Mala Phiphy dobrodošla! Čekamo izvještaj kad mamica dođe k sebi!

----------


## Kikica1

Juhu-hu! Stigla mala Fifi! Cestitke roditeljima! Pusa princezi!

----------


## paty

Drage curke.Od mojeg prirodnog IVF ništa i ovaj put,pobjegao folikul.
Pridružit ću vam se na jesen tj.u 10mj.kad idem na stimulirani.
Svima želim puno sreće sa betama,kucajućim srčekima i trudnočama.

----------


## vatra86

Paty zao mi je, ali stimulirani bude dobitan 100% ... :Wink:

----------


## paty

Nisam se previše i nadala od prirodnog jer svaki drugi mjesec je to kod mene ubrzano.A što se tiće stimulacij i ja se nadam da će biti dobitni.
tebi Vatrice želim da ugledaš kucajuće srčeko i bezbrižnu trudnoću.

----------


## sali

Phyphy čestitam, pusa maloj princezi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Phiphy čestitam i meni se čini da je nekako brzo prošlo jel to bilo prije termina?
Posebna dobrodošlica malenoj princezi

----------


## phiphy

Hvala vam svima!!! Malo smo uranili, ali dobro smo, doma smo, fifica spava, jede i kenja  :Grin:  , a ja ću biti super kad me rez prestane boljeti (ovo pišem stojećki  :Coffee: ). Svima koje još čekate svoj paketć, želim vam ga od srca što prije!

----------


## roan

hvala ti puno smjehuljice  ! :Naklon:  odmah ih kontaktiram u ponedjeljak !

----------


## tigrical

Phiphy ljubi princezu!

----------


## nina70

Bravo phiphy. Iskrene čestitke od srca <3

----------


## sara38

Phiphy čestitam od srca!!! Djevojčice dobro nam došla!   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

Pdf nam potonuo...svi odmaraju od postupaka...
A ja trudna!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> A ja trudna!



 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj!!!!! Čestitam!
I nadam se da nije samo provokacija da digneš topic iz mira i tišine

----------


## Frćka

*Tigrical* čestitam i ovdje trudniceeeeeeeeeeee! Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mravak

*tirgrical*   čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Argente

> Pdf nam potonuo...svi odmaraju od postupaka...
> A ja trudna!


pa morali su se svi maknut da ne oslijepe od ovog spektakularnog bljeska!

----------


## cranky

> Pdf nam potonuo...svi odmaraju od postupaka...
> A ja trudna!


 :Klap:   :Preskace uze:   :Naklon: 
 :pivo:  :Sing: 

Joooj milijun smajlića bi ti sad tu stavila da mogu!!!!!!

----------


## Vojvođanka

uljepšala si mi dan!
jupiiiii!

----------


## Snekica

:Preskace uze:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Teletubbies: Fala Bogu da si vise zatrudnila! Bilo je i vrijeme! Sreco moja zelim ti najbezbrizniju T!

----------


## kiki30

Čestitam !!!! jeeeeeeeeee.......  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## phiphy

*Tigrical*, i ovdje...*Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!* Kave više nikad neće biti iste...bit' će još bolje  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## vatra86

Tako je phyphy sve koje ne budu trudne ili ne budu dojile moraju popiti nesto kratko za nasu Tigrical!!
A vec kad sam tu da i ovdje napisem da smo danas vidjeli malo srceko...

----------


## kameleon

phiphy čestitam na srećici!! 
tigrical  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
 :pivo: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sali

Tigrical  čestitam !!!!   Uživaj draga  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

> Tako je phyphy sve koje ne budu trudne ili ne budu dojile moraju popiti nesto kratko za nasu Tigrical!!
> A vec kad sam tu da i ovdje napisem da smo danas vidjeli malo srceko...


Ja popila danas prekonekoliko bevandica za Tigrical i tvoje malo srčeko  :pivo:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## lasta

Tigrical cestitke i od nas

Vatra ma bravo za malo srceko 

Phyphy cestitke na prinovi i uzvajte u svakom trenutku.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical ČESTITAM još jednom tebi i tm, ovo mi je najbolja vijest nakon moje poz. bete :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

*tigrical*  čestitam i  :mama:  , sretno do kraja !!!!

----------


## Snekica

vatra   :Very Happy:  za tvoje malo kucajuće  :Heart:  Avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Sneki hvala lipa, jos ce biti ljepsi za 2 tjedna..  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*tigrice* čestitam!!!

----------


## cranky

> Sneki hvala lipa, jos ce biti ljepsi za 2 tjedna..


Ajme koji slatki mali fažolić  :Zaljubljen:  Joj kad se sjetim svoje haharice dok je bila fažolić  :Cool:

----------


## vatra86

Fazolic..  :Laughing:  nadam se da ce i moje biti hahar ili hararica.. He he..

----------


## tigrical

Fažolić :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Ja cekam tvoj tigrice..  :Wink:

----------


## mayica01

tigrice cestitam  :Smile:  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Ne znam dal sam cestitala al trigrice cestitam  :Smile: 

Cure kada ide humana na GO i kada se vraca? Mene ustvari zanima dal ja mogu zvati 30.8 i narucit se pocetkom 9og ?

----------


## vatra86

Aerin mozes..kad sam bila na uzv, rekli su da je u 8 mj uvijek netko tamo..

----------


## Aerin

Vatra hvala ti  :Smile:  znaci bit ce netko tamo.. Super jer zelim cim je prije moguce tamo, moze odmah 1.9  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo ovisi kod kog se želiš naručiti jer neki dr. su na godišnjem do npr. 15.9. tako da ovisi jel taj dr. radi i kad ima konzultacije u 9 mj.

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam vec kod Vlasica, moram na dogovor za ciljane / IUI u 6om sam bila na hssg-u

Jel zna netko do kad je Vlasic na GO?

----------


## vita22

Aerin ja mislim do sredine 9mj

----------


## vatra86

Smiljanica i Manestar su do 20.8. Na GO

----------


## Aerin

Hvala cure.. Znaci propadaju mi ciljani u 9om mj  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

A jel moraš odraditi konzultacije prije toga?
Mislim, ako ti na nekom papiru već piše da ciljaš u 9.mj. možda i ne moraš čekati baš njega, pa znaju i S&M gledati ultrazvuk...

----------


## Aerin

> A jel moraš odraditi konzultacije prije toga?
> Mislim, ako ti na nekom papiru već piše da ciljaš u 9.mj. možda i ne moraš čekati baš njega, pa znaju i S&M gledati ultrazvuk...


Pise, javiti se za 3 mj za daljnju obradu, a usmeno mi je spomenuo ciljane mjesec, dva.. dok valjda ne skupimo sve nalaze..

----------


## Argente

da, onda niš,  preostaje ti samo ciljanje u kućnom aranžmanu... :Undecided:  ili ovuliraj u drugoj polovini 9.

----------


## Aerin

Evo tocno ovako pise..

Preporuka/Terapija Uputa o odnosima. Kontrola u amb. za obradu neplodnosti za 3 mj.

Znaci moram Vlasica cekat jel da? Ah ne necu sigurno..danas sam 1dc tako da ce M doci za 28 dana opet ili daj Boze da nekim cudom ne dodje :moli: al svakako cu ovulirari prije 15.9 il hmm mozda necu :D

Bit ce kako Bog zeli da bude  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

To sta oni kazu usmeno ne drzi vodu..meni je receno da idemo u dugi protokol pa kad sam dosla na konz je rekao da idemo u kratki.. Sad ti znaj... Ugl drzimo ti fige. da ti konzultacije nece ni trebati  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Da to ti vjerujem da usmeno ne drzi vodu.. Mi o se usmeno dogovorili za ciljane u 7om, a nakon hssga u 6om od jednom je rekao da cemo na ciljane ipak u 9om, 7i nije niti spominjao, a od 12og prica kako cemo na jesen na IUI al nigdje to ne pise..

Meni doduse odgovara da na IUI idem tek u 10om il eventualno u 11om ne prije jer mm ne moze zbog posla..

Ahhhhh

----------


## suzy.s

doktor V. je na god. do 15.09 tako je meni barem rekao!

----------


## Argente

Aha, pa onda je manje više svejedno, zar ne...ma, samo jasno reci što želiš, s njim se da dogovoriti. Sretno!

----------


## Aerin

Ehh sada opet imam 100 pitanja..

Kao sto sam vam vec rekla od dr. V nisam dobila onaj papir s popisom potrebnih pretraga ali sam ga uspjela nabaviti pa me sad zanima da li ima smisla vaditi hormone sad krajem 8og i prije sredine 9og napriti briseve, vaditi markere..

Znaci na konzultacije za IUI idem kod dr.V tek nakon njegovog GO znaci nakon 15.9 i predpostavljam da ce me staviti na ciljane u 10om a nakon toga IUI u 11om

Koliko dugo vrijede brisevi, hormoni?
Da li se markeri moraju ponavljati?
Ako to sve krenem raditi onaj ciklus koji ce mi pocet krajem 9og hocu li stici u 11om na IUI?

Oprostite al tako sam ljuta/tuzna sto necu moci na konzultacije pocetkom 9og a tada bi mogli odraditi i ciljane i mozda vec u 10om konzultacije..

Da li je neka od vas isto ovako dugo kao i ja cekala na postupak? Znaci skoro godinu dana (4.12.2012 prve konzult.)

----------


## vatra86

Arein brisevi i markeri ti vrijede 6 mj. Mozes ih izvaditi krajem 8 jer ce te mozda staviti odmah na iui a ne na ciljane, a mozes mu i reci da zelis odmah iui. Jer akoo cekas konzul pa ti on kaze e sad morate jos napraviti nalaze pa se opet javiti i bla bla... Ovako imas spremno...

----------


## Aerin

E super vatrice onda budem sve to pripremila pa cu ga pitati da me stavi odmah u 10om na IUI jer mi je stvarno vec dosta ciljanja..

Hvala ti  :Kiss:  eh i dal mm mora ponavljat spermio prije IUI ili ce oni tak dan vidjeti kakvi su decki?

Predpostavljam da ne treba jer ima normo, a na IUI idu i cure ciji muzevi imaju losiji spermio :ne zna:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne treba ti muž ponavljati spermiogram ako je to već jednom obavio, i da oni na dan AIH odmah provjere stanje, sretno Aerin i poguraj da te čim prije ubaci na AIH dosta si čekala (svakako mu napomeni koliko dugo)

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti Mimi cak je i moj gin rekao da bi bilo vrijeme da se nesto pocne događat ovu jesen..

----------


## phiphy

*Aerin*, čitam te i na jednom drugom forumu i primjetila sam da vrlo često spominješ čekanje kod V., i to toliko da si me, na kraju, povukla za jezik. Činjenica je da si zapravo i sama kriva za nastalu situaciju jer, koliko čitam, u nijednom trenutku nisi rekla: 'Čujte, dr. V., na prošlim ste mi konzultacijama rekli to i to, a sad mi govorite nešto drugo.'. Prihvatila bi novi scenarij kojeg bi predložio dr. V. (ne mislim da je to radio namjerno, već vjerojatno nije ništa zapisao u karton, a naravno da se ne sjeća što je svakoj pacijentici rekao) i izašla nezadovoljna iz ambulante bez da si išta poduzela po tom pitanju, osim pisanja na forumu. I eto te tu gdje jesi...

Evo, napisala sam to. Moja reakcija ovdje je prvenstveno iz razloga da se ne bi steklo krivi dojam da je normalno da se toliko čeka. Ponekad treba samo podsjetiti doktora da ste se načelno dogovorili nešto drugo, bar je dr. V. tip s kojim se sve može dogovoriti. No hard feelings, nadam se, ako ti je do nečeg stalo, zauzmi se i izbori za sebe.

----------


## Mali Mimi

tu si upravu phiphy treba uzeti stvari u svoje ruke, kao da on zna više šta je rekao nakon nekoliko mjeseci...zato sam joj i napisala neka mu svakako napomene, jer ako ne kažeš džaba ti je poslije kukati, treba biti dosadan i uporan da bi dobio nešto

----------


## paty

U potpunosti se slažem sa phiphy i Mali mimi.Što se tiće dr.V. stvarno je ok.ali ne može se sjetiti što je kojoj pacijentici rekao.Ja mu svaki put napomenem kakav imamo dogovor i on se slaže sa time.Za sve se treba boriti i pitati a ne izaći iz ambulante kao "tuka"

----------


## Aerin

Ah pa cure zato stalno i pitam na forumu sta da radim i zato imam vas iskusnije da vas pitam za savijet.. Ja stvarno ne znam al eto odlucila sam uzeti konce u svoje ruke i sa slijedecom M napraviti pretrage, napravila bi vec s ovom (6 dc sam) al je moj gin na GO od 1.8 tako da mogu tek sa slijedecom i svakako cu inzistirati na IUI sad u 10om jer mislim da smo vec dosta ciljali..

Na cekanje mislim jer sam prvo dobila terapiju 3 mj s duphastoneom s kojim nisam ovulirala.. u 3em zavrsila a u 4om se morala javiti JER JE TAKO PISALO NA NALAZU, zvala sam ga al rekao je da dodjem kako pise i da nastavim tako piti.. Na pregledu sam mu pokazala grafove i rekao je da to nije mjerodavno.. U 5om sam trebala na hssg al je on u 4om vidio folikul i rekao neka pokusamo (OPET!) i ako ne ostanem T da dodjem na hssg u 6om eto tu se oduzilo to "setanje"

U 7om mi nije ponudio folikulometrije al dobro pratila sam doma ovulaciju i potvrdila ju kod svog gina, a na IUI nit ne mogu prije 10og mj pa mi odgovara da onda krenemo s tim..

Nisam ne ja "tuka" ja pitam a nekad dobijem odgovor nekad ne.. Nisam znala da je on takav doktor s kojim se "dogovara"

U glavnom on stalno govori kako je samnom sve ok i da ne zna zasto ja nisam jos trudna i da je ok 6 mj pokusavati prirodno nakon hssga al bit cu i tvrdoglava i dogovoriti IUI u 10om jer mm moze samo do 4og mj nakon toga opet zbog posla ne moze..

Stvarno vam hvala od srva na savjetima..eto ja sam mislila da je to "normalno" i nisam zbog toga "tuka" jer sam i spominjala stitnjacu kao krivca za krvarenje prije M al on je odmahivao, a ja znam da je od toga..

----------


## Argente

Sa svakim doktorom bi se moralo moći dogovoriti (to čak i u zakonu piše). Mislim, daleko od toga da je poželjno svađati se i prkositi, ali nekad treba malo inzistirati.
Uglavnom, imaš pravo sudjelovanja u odluci o svom liječenju, tako da - Aerin, samo hrabro. BTW, koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti Argente.. Rekle bi cure (i dr. V) da sam jos mlada  :Wink:  imam 29 godina al znas i sama kako godine prolaze s 26 sam mislila kako cu odmah ostati trudna :D

----------


## Aerin

Eh i samo da se nadovezem na sve ono jucer.. Nije da sam ja sutila, ja sam 2 puta pitala dr. V da vadimo hormone i na 3 i na 21dc a on je govorio kako to nije potrebno..

Moj gin je isto kompliciran za sve dodatne pretrage tako da me niti on nije poslao, zato sam i dosla na prve konzultacije bez nalaza hormona  :Sad:  eto to mi najvise smeta sto on ceka nalog dr.V da bi NESTO napravio, naravno ne mogu ga promjeniti jer je slijedeci soc. gin u Rijeci....

Sam postupak mi ne bi niti odgovarao prije 10og mj tako da se tu ne bunim al me nervira sto nisam dobila taj papir da sve skupim za jesen, a kao doktor dr. V je stvarno the best tu nema sumnje, 1000 puta je bolji od mog gina..

Mislim stvarno ne znam sto sam trebala napraviti, kad pitam 2 PUTA dr.V za hormone a on me odbije :ne zna: nije da sam izlazila ko "tuka"

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aerin što još uopće nisi vadila hormone?

----------


## Aerin

Ne Mimi a 2 puta sam pitala mog gina i 2 puta V. Prvi put na konzult u 12om, drugi u 4om..
Naravno nadam se da mi necete zamjerit sto nakon hssg-a nisam nis pitala jer sam stvarno jedva cekala da sjednem u auto i odem doma..

Sad sam nabavila onaj papir, poslale su mi 2 cure na mail i idem s tim krajem 8og kod mog radit sve te pretrage (kad se vrati s GO), a progesteron cu ici privatno vadit jer mi ovaj moj sigurno nece htijet dat uputnicu.. Sta da ti kazem dr. V mi je prepisao duphastone ok al moj gin je trebao reci ok sad vadite progesteron jer sam kod dr.V bila 3 dpo znaci stigla sam taj ciklus prije neg sam pocela pit duph. jos i to..

E sad sta sam trebala? Potrosit brdo love na privatno vađenje, a kad sam dr. V pokazala nalaz od tsh, ft3 i ft4 iz Sunca jer mi moja doktorica opce prakse nije htijela dat uputnicu (kao to se vadi 1 godisnje) moj zadnji tsh od 9og bio 0,4 a od 12og (taj iz Sunca) 0,09 ja osla u HIPER a dr. V me pita 'Zasto niste isli preko HZZOa nego ste isli u Sunce' kazem mu i nista nije komentirao..

Eh da imam vise love povadila bi ja to sve privatno al zasto kad placam svaki mj zdravstveno + dopunsko.. Pa za koji klinac?

Mislim nemojte me opet krvo shvatit, ne okrivljujem dr.V al moj gin jednostavno radi ono sto mu on napise i nis dalje od toga, nista na svoju ruku  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bogme ja sam vadila hormone štitnjače bar 3 put godišnje prije trudnoće dok se nije našla doza koja mi odgovara a onda možda 1 god. sad u trudnoći svaki mjesec vadim sve na teret HZZO jer su tako odlučili spec. tako da nije baš istina da se ne mogu izdavati uputnice više od 1 god. to nije domena MPO-a mislim tu se baš naši dr. ne vole petljati ali traži uputnicu za spec. na nuklearnoj mene oni sad vode i svi su jako dobri

----------


## Aerin

Ma sto se stitnjace tice to sam sad rijesila, trazila sam od endokrinologice da me prima svaka 3 mj dok ne ostanem trudna al nije u njoj problem nego u mojoj doktorici opce prakse.. Istina il ne nije taj put dala tj u 11om mj jer sam vadila u 9om pa kao ne treba..

Al tu stitnjaca nije niti bitna to je druga domena, bitno je da nisam uopce vadila spolne hormone znaci nit moj soc gin, nit dr.V nit endokrinologica.. NITKO mi nije dao uputnicu, kao ne treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

A ništa moraš tražiti da te upute meni je to bilo prvo što sam odradila kad sam krenula s pretragama, a i štitnjača ti je bitna sve je to povezano sa zatrudnjivanjem

----------


## Aerin

Znam draga zato i jesam na forumima i zato pijem Armour vec 3 tj. (Dr. Škaro je ZAKOOON!) jedem brazilske orascice (selen) i zbog Armoura napokon zivim  :Smile:  jer po doktorima bi i dalje bila na euthyroxu i provodila tako dane s novim simptomima i bolestima sve dok ne bi docekala osteoporozu, spavala cijele dane i gledala kako se iz dana u dan debljam i propadam...

Ooo da znam jako dobro da je stitnjaca bitna, ja imam hashimoto i vec 16g sam na terapiji i znam problem kod neplodnosti:
1. zene nemaju ovulacije ili
2. imaju skracenu lutealnu fazu (kao ja) a svi znamo da kad pocnes krvaruckat vec 7,8dpo da ne mozes ostati trudnan  :Wink: 

Hvala Bogu na forumima posebno Americkim jer tamo se stvarno puno nauci  :Wink:

----------


## paty

Draga Aerain ispričavam se ako sam te uvrijedila nisam imala namjeru a i ono "tuka " nije namjenjeno tebi nego sam to napisala općenito.I ja kad sam dolazila na početku gore nisam znala šta je šta ,a kamoli šta trebam pitati.Daj bože da ne moraš na svojim iskustvima učiti.Malo mi je čudno da nisi do sada vadila nikakve hormone,jer kad se kreće u bilo kakve postupke najprije se to traži bar je kod mene tako bilo.Nadam se da je i sa drugim ženicama tako

----------


## Aerin

Ehh paty pa upravo mi je to najveci problem..hormoni, a ne to sto cekam na postupak..to mi je ok.

Ovako ti je bilo..u 11/2012 odlazim kod gina i ispricam mu situaciju, on mi daje uputnicu za konzultacije i preporucuje mi dr.V i kaze da se obicno na konzultacije dolazi i sa hormonima al da necemo mi to sada raditi nego neka me dr.V uputi..

Eto dr.V je rekao da nije potrebno taj put, kao i u 4/2013 al eto uzela sam stvar u svoje ruke i nabavila papir..

Mene sad zanima da li oni kada vam daju taj papir s potrebnim pretragama i dokumentacijom da li oni to isto upisu i u karton? Ja sam planirala lagati mog gina i reci da sam to dobila od sestre na humanoj.. Jer kad sam mu u 6om rekla da bi trebala ponoviti papu sad u 7om jer ce mi trebat nova papa za IUI i da cu u postupak u 10om ili 11om on mi je rekao da je u redu ova od 11/2012 i da su sve moje pape u redu i da cemo ponavljati tek u 11/2013.. Znaci kaci me da idem na papu privatno jer ako mi i napravi u 9om nece bas brzo bit gotova :misli:

Mislim da je fer malo lagati i izboriti se za sebe jer me taj moj ginekolog vec lagano zivcira, a stvarno nemamo drugog  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

Ja bih ovako napravila na tvom mjestu: kad budeš došla na konzultacije, pitaj V. da li ti treba novi papa. Ako kaže da treba, reci mu da ti tvoj socijalac neće napraviti papu prije 11/2013 i da ga moliš da ti napiše u nalaz da je potrebno ponoviti papu. Tada ti socijalac mora napraviti papu zbog postupka, a svom giniću obavezno reci da ti papu traži kao hitnu pretragu, tada su nalazi puno brže gotovi. 

Ne upisuju u karton da su ti dali papir na kojem piše koje pretrage treba napraviti.

----------


## vatra86

Moj nalaz pape je bio star 8 mj kad sam isla na postupak..biniji su im brisevi i markeri

----------


## Aerin

Phiphy hvala ti  :Smile:  mislim da ce mi mozda soc gin ponoviti papu sada kad mu dodjem s tim papirom i zamolit cu ga ako je moguce da bude gotova prije 11og mj..

Hmmm vatrice vidis ipak ovaj moj dr. Baltazar zna nesto..valjda mi zato nije htio novu papu radit al opet ga ne kuzim, pa isto mu je radio ju on u 7om il 11om i onako ju ove god nisam radila..

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## phiphy

Papa za MPO vrijedi godinu dana.

----------


## Bubamara 87

Evo curke rodila sam malog Lukasa danas u 14.10h-3110g i 51cm. Porodio dr.vlasic i sve super. Veliki pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## Argente

Aaa super Bubamaro! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aerin

Bubamaro cestitam ti od srca :cerek:

----------


## paty

Što se tiće papa testa meni je rekao da mi treba kad sam išla u prirodni u 5 mj,budući da se čeka dugo nalaz ja se napravila blesava i nisam mu ni spominjala papa a on je zaboravio kad nije nigdje napisao tako da sam bez problema  išla u prirodni naravno donijela mu sve druge nalaze.
Bubamaro čestitke od srca na malom Lukasu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aerin

A ja cu mu nosit ovaj od 11/2012 i reci cu mu da sam napravila novi i da cekam..pa kako bude, ako bude trebalo ici cu privatno  :Wink: 

Cure jeste vi vadile AMH prije postupaka? Jel oni to daju curama nakon određenih godina ili kako to ide?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Papu ne traže baš toliko mene su svega jednom tražili ali to vi cure morate voditi računa radi sebe i svoje prevencije, briseve i markere se traži zbog laba svakih 6 mj. a ovo njima osobno nije toliko bitno. Ja sam ih uvijek radila 1 godišnje.
AMH ne traže da se vadi kod svih jedino kod onih koji imaju indikacije npr. loše reakcije na stimulaciju, vrlo malo folikula tako da Aerin mislim da ti to zasad nije toliko bitno, kad kreneš u stimulaciju i ako bude nekih problema tipa ovog e onda se vadi

----------


## Aerin

E super Mali Mimi hvala ti  :Smile:  ma ja redovito radim papu svaku godinu i uvijek je sve ok al eto..
Zao mi je sto moj gin radi briseve samo utorkom tako da bi me tek zapao onaj 10.9 pa ne znam dal ce sve bit gotovo do konzultacija al nije ni bitno.. Bitno da se nesto pocne desavati  :Wink: 

Jel ima tu neka tema tipa od zaceca do poroda di cure pisu svoje dijagnoze i sto su sve prosle i kako su na kraju ostale trudne i rodile? Volim citati te sretne price  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Bubamaro* čestitam !!!! Dobrodošao Lucas  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## dino84

Pozdrav, curke  :Smile:  Nešto nam je tema slabo aktivna u zadnje vrijeme. Nadam se da se sve odmarate negdje i punite baterije za nove postupke. Mene čekaju konzultacije sad u 9. mjesecu i onda ako bude sve u redu novi postupak u 11. Prošlo je i previše vremena.

Zanima me jedna stvar, da li kod nas u RI postoji opcija zamrzavanja ejakulata. MD je promijenio posao i sada je doma samo vikendom, a ne vjerujem da će mi se baš pogoditi da mi punkcija bude vikendom. Pitat ću na konzultacijama, ali nestrpljiva sam do tada pa ako tko zna, neka javi  :Smile:

----------


## paty

Bok dina !
nažalost  koliko znam nema.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dino nema ti tog u Ri, imaš na VV sigurno a i u nekim privatnim klinikama u ZG

----------


## vatra86

Dino, dobro ti govore cure, u Ri nema te mogucnosti..a za Zg mozes pitati i cure sa azoo. Sretno!!!

----------


## dino84

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima  :Smile:  I mislila sam si da nema te mogućnosti, a Zg mi ne dolazi u obzir zbog mog posla. Ništa, morat ćemo nekako nešto iskombinirati.

----------


## Bubamara 87

Hvala na cestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

ma di su moje drage cure...šta se čeka, duga vam je ta ljetna pauza,ma preduga :mama: ...nadam se da su baterije pune, bit će ovdje trudnoća,ma sve do jedne....
mislim na vas i čekam da se javite  :Bye:  :Bye:  velike puse od mene i mog pišonje

----------


## Aerin

Hejj cure.. Jel zna neka sto znaci povisen estradiol u lutealnoj fazi ciklusa? Znaci 7dpo?
Savjetovano mi je da ga vadim uz progesteron zbog krvarenja koje pocne vec 7,8 dpo

----------


## roan

Hej curke ,nakon dužeg vremena opet sam tu ,naručena na Hssg ,nitko mi nije rekao da se treba suzdržati od spolnih odnosa za taj pregled par dana prije  ,da li je to istina ?

----------


## Aerin

> Hej curke ,nakon dužeg vremena opet sam tu ,naručena na Hssg ,nitko mi nije rekao da se treba suzdržati od spolnih odnosa za taj pregled par dana prije  ,da li je to istina ?


Da istina je  :Smile:  to je samo zbog toga da ne bi slucajno doslo do oplodnje.. Meni je to bio najmanji problem jer sam i onako krvarila 1-2 dana prije hssg-a a i mm i ja smo morali popiti medazol zbog gardnerelle..

Kad ti je 1dc?

----------


## roan

a da li će uspjeti pregled ukoliko sam imala spolne odnose ,ja zaista nisam znala da se treba suzdržat!Nego slučajno googlam i negdje nađem podatak taj

----------


## vatra86

Pozz curke da vam mahnemo, mi danas 11+5 tt ...

Roan, mislim da odnos nema veze prije hssg, mislim da sam ja cak i imala odnos dan prije. Kad ides? I kad si imala odnos?

Aerin ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, nadam se da ces sve brzo dovesti u normalu.jedino znam da se estradiol povecava prije O a manjak progesterona moze dovesti do krvarenja u sredini ciklusa.

----------


## roan

hvala vatra86! malo sam se preplašila da mi neće napravit pregled radi tog nazovimo mog "kiksa".imala prije 2 dana odnos ..sutra je dan D. :Shock:

----------


## Aerin

Roan sretno sutra  :Smile:  znam kako ti je, bila sam u 6om ali utjesit cu te da me stvarno nije bolilo  :Smile: 

Vatra da to sam i ja uvijek mislila da je samo progesteron taj al eto i prolaktin dovodi do krvarenja.. Idem bas kod gin po uputnicu za konzult. i hormone 3dc  :Smile:

----------


## roan

hvala cure!!

----------


## vatra86

Ja hssg nisam izdrzala, ful me bolilo..

----------


## Aerin

Roan javi nam kad dodjes k sebi kako je proslo :D

----------


## roan

evo me ! jako dobro prošlo,prohodno sve !nije bolilo ništa ,stvarno nije strašno ,a dr.i sestre -savršenstvo .nemam riječi koliko su to ugodni ljudi ,dobri ,sve objasne .Nemogu vjerovat da uz sve nabrijane ljude koje srećem svaki dan u raznim segmentima poslovanja ,postoje takvi pozitivci .sve 5 .cure sretno ,svima želim +,mi ovaj mj ."u poslu" a poslije budemo vidjeli što dalje !

----------


## vatra86

Bravo roan!! Koji dr ti je radio hssg?

----------


## Aerin

Da Roan samo naprijed.. Moja prijateljica je ostala T u hssg ciklusu  :Wink: 

Faxirala uputnicu za konzult.sad samo cekam da dobiju raspored.. Hormone na 3dc ne znam hocemo li uspijet vadit ovaj ciklus zbog novih uputnica..ako M stigne sutra idem u petak, ako prekosutra ili u petak idem u ponedjeljak a to je vec 2.9 i moj gin jos nema nove uputnice i moram ga zvati u petak..

Briseve mi je htio danas raditi ali vec imam smeckasti iscjedak pa smo odgodili..

Papu mi je kopirao od 22.11.2012 i ponavljanje za sada nije spominjao. Rekao je neka obavim konzult.pa mozemo i ostalo nakon njih i briseve i hormone 3 dc.

Ne znam dal moj gin ide u strajk kao i dal humana ide..cula sam da dr.M ide u strajk, za dr.V se nadam da ne ide..

----------


## butterfly101

roan bravo za hsg, e sad na "hopa-cupa", cula sam i ja dosta cura koje nakon te pretrage ostanu trudne! Drzim fige!

----------


## mravak

Čini mi se da sada više na humanoj u Ri ne radi rendgen HSG koji je mene prije 3-4 god. tako bolio da sam vrištala i molila doktora da stane, sva sreća bol je kratka ....sada se radi sa ultrazvukom i ne boli, zar ne?

----------


## cranky

mravak, ja sam davno radila UZV HSG (privatno) i bolilo je. 
Pa i kod jednog i kod drugog nacina se kontrastna tekucina ustrcava u jajovode, tu nema nikakve razlike. Ali kao i sve ostalo, bol kod HSG-a je individualna, ali nije povezana sa UZV ili RTG postupkom  :Cool:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> mravak, ja sam davno radila UZV HSG (privatno) i bolilo je. 
> Pa i kod jednog i kod drugog nacina se kontrastna tekucina ustrcava u jajovode, tu nema nikakve razlike. Ali kao i sve ostalo, bol kod HSG-a je individualna, ali nije povezana sa UZV ili RTG postupkom


Cranky nije baš tako mene je najviše bolilo postavljanje onih instalacija u rodnicu prije snimanja i koliko sam pričala sa ostalima svima je to bio najgori dio, samo uštrcavanje tekućine nisam osjetila

----------


## paty

U vezi HSG u potpunosti se slažem sa Mali Mimi.

----------


## phiphy

A ja s Cranky. Mene je bolilo uštrcavanje tekućine, tj. maternica se valjda počne kontrahirati i to je je bolilo baš konkretno.

----------


## cranky

Mali Mimi nisam bila na rtg-u pa ne znam, ali, evo, kao što sam i napisala, individualno je. Poanta mog posta je, u stvari, bila da nije istina da UZV HSG ne boli uopće, nego kako koga  :Wink:

----------


## smjehuljica

i ja sam bila na UTZ hsg-u u 7.mj.,mene je užasno bolilo,ali nisam uzela nista prije protiv bolova i dokazana mi je otežana prohodnost u oba jajovoda(uštrcano mi je samo 10ml od 50ml).Tako da mislim da sve ovisi o prohodnosti

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma kužim samo sam htjela istaknuti da RTG hsg boli manje više svih, ja mislim da se nitko nije vratio s toga i rekao pih mene nije ništa bolilo, za ovaj drugi čujem različita iskustva

----------


## Aerin

Mislim da RTG hsg boli vise jer ti pd jednom ustrcaju tu otopinu koliko sam ja skuzila, a na uzv hsg ju je meni dr.V ustrcavao u 2 puta.. Prvo malo pa je gledao i onda jos..

Ne znam..kako god nije ugodno

----------


## phiphy

Možda je u tome fora, ja sam na UZV HSSG-u dobila otopinu odjednom, bez pauza.

----------


## cranky

> Možda je u tome fora, ja sam na UZV HSSG-u dobila otopinu odjednom, bez pauza.


I ja, ali mene je bolilo odmah, čim je počeo uštrcavat, nije tek naknadno maternica kontrahirala pa je bol počela.

Zaključak, HSG (kakav god da bio) boli ili ne boli individualno  :Wink: 
(otišle smo jako OT, sory modovi)

----------


## tigrical

cranky lijepo te je vidjeti ovdje!
Argente i MM navijamo za još malo!!!
Vatra, kako si ti?

----------


## vatra86

Sad sam super kad su mucnine nestale i samo jedem...  :Smile:  e da i nemam vise sta obuci... A digla sam samo 3 kg.  :Smile:  
Sta ima kod tebe Tigrice? Kako si ti?

----------


## cranky

> cranky lijepo te je vidjeti ovdje!


 :Kiss: 
Čitam ja stalno, ali ne pišem  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

> Sta ima kod tebe Tigrice? Kako si ti?


Sve 5! Niš' mi ni...

----------


## butterfly101

Neznam dali je i vama promaklo, ali naša draga MaliMimi je roooodiiilaaa    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitke od srca!!!!!

----------


## phiphy

Meni je promaklo!!!!!!! A ako Argente još nije krenula u akciju, znači da sam pogodila da će Mali Mimi roditi prije! Juhuuuuu  :Very Happy:  ! 

Čestitam, Mali Mimi!!!

----------


## paty

ćao svima!
Kakvo je stanje na humanoj,jeli gužva počela?

----------


## bubekica

rijecanke, ocete nam se skupiti za ZG
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81793-Post-GO-ZG-kavica

----------


## mostarka86

Curke, jedno pitanje. možda sam OT, izvinjavam se administratorima. 

Dr. Heller, je iz Rijele, jel tako? čega je on specijalista? Naime, jučer sam bila na pregledu, cista (endometrioza) mi se duplo uvečala, pa mi dr.opet predlaže ponovno operaciju. Rizik je operisati, rizik je i ne operisati, pa bi volio da me pregleda i dr. Heller, (ako sam dobro napisala), pošto, prema njegovim riječima " nema boljeg za to područje". Ja koliko sam bila u šoku na pomen nove operacija, nisam ga ništa više pitala za tog dr. tek mi danas u glav dođe da ništa ne znam o tom dr.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru, i još jednom se izvinjavam ako sam fulala temu.

----------


## tigrical

Dr. Haller Herman je ravnatelj KBC Rijeka.

----------


## Argente

Ginekolog, naravno  :Smile:  kontaktiraj laky, ona je isto iz tvojih krajeva i ima iskustva s endometriozom, operacijom i njim!

----------


## mostarka86

Hvala cure moje, dobila sam i pp  :Smile:

----------


## garfield

Pozdrav svima! Da li možda netko ima informaciju da li će na riječkoj humanoj štrajkati?!

----------


## Snekica

MM avatar ti je hertzlich  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

Snekica draga , kako si ti? Kad se starta? Cesto te se sjetim,nadam se da ste ti i tm spremni za dalje.

----------


## butterfly101

Cure molim pomoc
Vi koje ste radile hsg u ri, kazu vam da morate donijet nekakve kapice,sta je to?
Hvala

----------


## jejja

kapice?? ja nisam nista nosila niti su mi ista rekli... a da nazoves humanu i pitas?

----------


## kameleon

mali mimi čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

*batterfly*, moraš donjet samo nalaz sedimentacije i eventualno ako si radila kakve briseve. Mazni sat vremena prije voltaren i normabel, i to je to.

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala cure. Ma pitam to za jednu frendicu koja mora na hsg ,a ja sam to na srecu uspjela izbjec. Sve mi se cini da je nesto krivo razumjela.

----------


## Aerin

Kapice? Ne znam, ja sam nosila samo nalaze briseva i sedimentaciju (ne stariju od 15 dana) drmnula cca 1h prije helex i ketonal 100  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Ja još stagniram... trenutno nemam vremena za to. Ružno zvuči ali tako je kako je. Pripremamo se psihički, a fizički ćemo nadam se ubrzo  :Smile: 
Ti? Debljaš se?

----------


## vatra86

Sneki, jejja, kameleon, nina70 veliku pusu saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

> Ja još stagniram... trenutno nemam vremena za to. Ružno zvuči ali tako je kako je. Pripremamo se psihički, a fizički ćemo nadam se ubrzo 
> Ti? Debljaš se?


Joj Sneki draga,da debljam,rasturam. Smjesno mi je kad mi kazu da moram jesti Za dvoje,to me inace nervirali kad bi cula da nekome govore ali ja samo odgovorim da jedem kao za troje,jer stvarno se ne pazim. Uzivam u hrani,sve mi je dobro i sve mi pase. Poslije cu se znojit da to skinem ali sad stvarno uzivam u trudnoci . Trebalo mi je dosta vremena da shvatim da je sve u redu,da sam stvarno trudna i da beba lijepo raste...kg prepisujem psihickom opustanju nakon svega.

Zelim vam da sto prije krenete dalje,a za psiho-fizicku spremnost mislim da se bas ne moze pripremit. Barem ja nisam mogla sve dok nisam krenula sa postupkom,onda se prepustis i ide. Jednostavno sad kad gledam kroz sve sto se prolazi ne vjerujem da sam i ja imala tolike snage ,volje i upornosti.  
mislim da tko kroz to ne prodje ne kuzi sta to znaci. 
Kiss veliki i drzim veelike palceve <3 :Kiss:

----------


## nina70

vatra86, kako se držiš? Ti i Tigrica ste odlično tempirale trudnoću jer kad počnete rasti (u širinu)  :Smile:  neće više bit sparina. Avatar ti je za 5  :Heart: 

butterfly101, baš te briga za malo viška, sve će to otići poslije poroda  :Wink:  

Joj joj, sve skrivate potpise pa čim me nema duže pozabin ko je u kojoj fazi. Dajte trudnice hvalite se malo s trbusima  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki kao što je i butterfly rekla, ne treba ti za to ne znam kakva psihičko fizička priprema da sam ja čekala da se oporavim i budem spremna ne bih išla sigurno u 12 mj. u postupak a tko zna jel bi kasnije j. stanica bila toliko dobra da završi s trudnoćom, nema tu previše čekanja i namještanja da se sve poklopi. Bar se meni to tako čini.

----------


## Snekica

Ma ne nisam se dobro izrazila, spremna sam ja psihički za postupak (bože moj!  :Smile:  ) ali nemam vremena. Oko mene se trenutno svašta nešto događa da bi mi sad i sam doktor zabranio da idem u postupak - too much stresa i bez MPO. ovo su sad rijetki trunuci kad sam "bezbrižno" za kompom mada stalno pogledavam na sat. Vadila sam briseve, čekam nalaz, moram još markere i čekirati hormone, pa sam s tim dijelom pripreme gotova, ali kad ću točno u postupak...  :neznam:

----------


## butterfly101

Eeeeejjjjj Mimi....
Vatra me naucila sa moba pogledati avatare (ma stvarno sam smoto) , preslatki je mišić. Jooo ja mislim da cu cijele dane gledati u mojeg sincica kad rodim. Sad stalno gledam slike sa uzv. Ma bas ti je mmmm. Uzivajte!

----------


## vatra86

He he..tako smo dobro tempirale da nece ni biti previse hladno kad se bebaci rode.. 
Ma dobro sam, dobila sam neke kontrakcije maternice sa sukrvicom pa sam od straha isla u bolnicu na pregled, evo sad lezim i pijem dupston i Mg.. A tako jedva cekam trbuscic a strah me da se ne raspadnem od moje kontitucije... Vidjet cemo..samo da s bebicom bude sve dobro i da se rodi zivo i zdravo.a to zelim svim svojim suborkama

----------


## butterfly101

E moja sneki, nadam se da ce nalazi biti ok i da ces ti sredit situaciju i cim prije akcija. Drzi se...kiss

----------


## nina70

vatra, šta si se malo isforsirala? Sad se malo primiri a drugo 3mjesečje će ti bit puno lakše.
Moja frendica je bila tvoje građe i kilaže kad je ostala trudna s prvim djetetom i udebljala se 20 kg (imala je tad 30 g). Nakon toga je rodila još dvoje djece i nema strija i još uvijek je vitka.

----------


## vatra86

Pa ne znam da li sam se preforsirala, sve sam radila kao i prije T samo nisam dizala tesko.. Nadam se da ce brzo proci da pocnem uzivati..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aerin

> Sneki kao što je i butterfly rekla, ne treba ti za to ne znam kakva psihičko fizička priprema da sam ja čekala da se oporavim i budem spremna ne bih išla sigurno u 12 mj. u postupak a tko zna jel bi kasnije j. stanica bila toliko dobra da završi s trudnoćom, nema tu previše čekanja i namještanja da se sve poklopi. Bar se meni to tako čini.


Ja ovo potpisujem.. Stres? Tko je uopce danas bez njega?
E cure da vas pitam.. Da li se nakon IUI salje par dana na bolovanje ili samo nakon IVF-a? Jel se ide nakon IVF-a na bolovanje do M ili to ovisi o doktoru? Mene to zanima iskljucivo zbog stresa na poslu jer bi pokusala to srediti sa bolovanjem, a placu mi sef i onako ne dize, sada ce se samo spustit sa bolovanjem al hrabro do cilja  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Ja nisam nikad nakon postupaka koristila bolovanje. U cijelom sam postupku falila na dan punkcije i na dan transfera,kad su bile folikulom. jurila sam na posao da stignem sto prije. Eeee to mi je bio veliki stres i muka. Ali sve se isplatilo  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

_Aerin_, napomeni da imaš stresan posao pa bi na bolovanje, ako može, dr. reproduktivac u tom slučaju piše preporuku mirovanja. Prije je to išlo više-manje glatko, sad tko zna... Ni ja nisam bila na bolovanju osim na dan punkcije i transfera, a nakon svih IUI vratila sam se na posao. Meni je tako bilo lakše, barem tih 8, 9 sati ne razmišljaš da si u postupku i vrijeme do (ne)dolaska m. brže prođe jer ti je mozak negdje drugdje.

----------


## kameleon

vatrice čuvaj se!!  :Kiss: 
mali mimi avatar je zlatan!!!uživajte!  :Heart: 
aerin, ja sam od transfera uvijek bila na bolovanju, mpo doktor ti u nalaz nakon transfera napiše mirovanje( ja sam i sama pitala da li će mi napisati mirovanje i nikada nije bilo problema što se tog dijela tiče), a soc.gin ti otvara bolovanje i možeš biti do službenog vađenja bete, 3 tjedna..tako je prije funkcioniralo.. e sad...navodno su se mijenjali neki zakoni,i taj štrajk sada, tko zna šta će tu još sve biti...
 :Bye:  svima!!

----------


## Aerin

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 

Ma ja nisam iz Rijeke pa mi nije bas zgodno vracati se nazad na posao nakon folikulometrije, IUI ili punkcije, a i stvarno mi ti dani dobro dođu da se odmorim malo od posla..

Ok, bitno je mpo dr napomenuti, a moj dr pise.. Eh sad s ovim novim pravilima i zakonom tko zna kako ce bit, cak citam da su cure na putnom nalogu trazile i pratnju, a meni nije zaokruzena, a mm ce vise manje ici samnom  :Smile:  al sta je, tu je.. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Putni ispravi kod sestre u ambulanti,neka ti zaokruzi pratnju zbog prirode postupka i stavi pecat. Iskoristi sve sto mozes. Uzmi onaj pitni za vise puta (20puta), dobijes dupli iznos. I ja sam svaki put morala to posebno naglasit jer ro je moje pravo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma daj šta ti si za svaku folikul. dobivala dupli putni trošak? Mi bi samo dobili za punkciju i to je sve

----------


## butterfly101

> Ma daj šta ti si za svaku folikul. dobivala dupli putni trošak? Mi bi samo dobili za punkciju i to je sve


da, ja sam uzela onaj veliki putni i koristila do zadnjeg, tako sam  rekla sestri da mi napise jer ipak mm mora samnom jer kao nikad neznam kad će mi trebati...koristila sam ga i za konzultacije i folik.,punkc i transf. 
Jednom su mi u hzzo-u rekli zašto mi je potrebna pratnja svaki puta, ja sam im samo rekla neka pogledaju dijagnozu i budući da je i ona žena bit će joj jasno. Vjerujem da nije kužila, ali ju je bilo sram pitat pa je sve bilo ok. :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

> da, ja sam uzela onaj veliki putni i koristila do zadnjeg, tako sam  rekla sestri da mi napise jer ipak mm mora samnom jer kao nikad neznam kad će mi trebati...koristila sam ga i za konzultacije i folik.,punkc i transf. 
> Jednom su mi u hzzo-u rekli zašto mi je potrebna pratnja svaki puta, ja sam im samo rekla neka pogledaju dijagnozu i budući da je i ona žena bit će joj jasno. Vjerujem da nije kužila, ali ju je bilo sram pitat pa je sve bilo ok.


Potpisujem, isto radim.

----------


## butterfly101

...e da, kad sam bila u prirodnom išla sam 11 dana svaki dan jer smo čekali ovulaciju,a mm je morao ić samnom jer mi je tako dr rekao, da mora dolazit.

----------


## butterfly101

> Potpisujem, isto radim.


ma to si me ti naučila, kad smo ležale skupa nakon transfera si mi dala upute....hvala Sneki

----------


## Mali Mimi

a joj koliko sam postupaka i putovanja do Rijeke imala i kad bi sve to pomnožila sa 2 dobri putni t. bi mi ispali. Meni jednom nisu htjeli isplatit samo zato jer je dr. zaokružio krivo slovo na onoj prvoj strani pa sam morala u bolnici da mi isprintaju ponovo za svaki dolazak

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam koristila onaj visekratni putni nalog za sve, folikulometrije, punkcije, transfer..i to s pratnjom..  :Smile: 

Cure ja hospitalizirana zbog tih kontrakcija, napravit ce mi sve pretrage, kazu 2-3 dana da cu biti.

----------


## lasta

vatra drzi se draga,neka si otisla u bolnicu.

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra* dobro da si išla, bit čes mirnija tamo pod nadzorom...ma samo nek je bebica dobro.  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Vatra ljubic, nadam se da ce sve bit ok  :Heart:  drzi se i cuvaj tu slatku bebonju

----------


## nina70

Vatra nek si ti pod kontrolom.  Ipak ćeš tamo mirovati. Doma se uvijek nešto radi.

----------


## kiki30

cure drage,samo da vas pozdravim!
Vatrice,drži mi se..bit će to sve ok.   :Love: 
Mali mimi,bebica je preslatka..  :Heart: 
Nekako mi se čini zatišje u našoj klinici,ja sam odgodila postupak do daljnjega,imam jednog smrzlića a neznam kad ću po njega,nadam se uskoro  :Undecided: 
cure  :Bye:

----------


## butterfly101

Kiki draga,pitala sam se di si ti..ti i sneki nista se niste javljale! Ili ste u velikom delu ili jos uzivate u ljetnim radostia  :Smile: 
Imas smrzlica, pa to je super... zelim ti da cim prije krenete po njega i naravno da mu pruzis lijep smjestaj iducih mjeseci.  Kiss....jos malooo

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam jucer bila na konzultacijama za IUI i krecemo iduci mjesec  :Smile: 
Jucer mi je bio 16dc i dr nije vidio niti jedan vodeci folikul, niti zuto tijelo, samo tekucinu u douglasu.. Endometrij nije spominjao, a ja sam zaboravila pitati..plodne sluzi je jos uvijek bilo..

U glavnom dr.V misli da je O bila par sati il neposredno prije pregleda.. Mjerim temp i jutros je pala, sad cekam sutrasnju.. Lh trakica u 9 u jutro mi je bila skoro pozitivna, a jucer nisam uspjela dugo zadrzat mokracu..

Nista mi nije jasno i cekam M pa da krenemo u postupak  :Smile:  i naravno nadam se da ce nalazi krvne grupe i markera biti do tada gotovi  :Smile:  u srijedu vadimo krv  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> ma to si me ti naučila, kad smo ležale skupa nakon transfera si mi dala upute....hvala Sneki


 :Laughing: 
Aerin sretno!

----------


## nala03

Hello cure :Smile: Posto je na forumu MPO tema zamrla evo mene ovdje :Smile: Neke ste mi poznate,neke niste :Smile: 
Trebati ce mi malo vremena da pohvatam sve vas :Smile: 
Ja sam kod Dr.Vlasica i odradila sam vec 2 IUI-a..Kod nas je problem u mojim neredovitim ovulacijama...Neki dan sam bila na konzultacijama i "namuljala" sam Dr-a da me posalje na neke konkretne postupke-sta je on prihvatio:-posto imam 36 godina..)Tako da u 10-om mjesecu krecemo sa stimuliranim IVF-om...Za pocetak ce mi davati MENOPURE...Posto ne znam previse o tome moze li mi netko od vas malo pomoci..Kako ste reagirale na njega,nuspojave,jeli uspjelo iz prve? :Smile: )Puse svima!

----------


## Aerin

Sneki hvala ti  :Smile:  u uto idem radit briseve pa cu i putni nalog srediti  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Aerin sretno...krvni nalazi se cekaju cca 15 dana, a slucajno ako ti ne stignu na vrijeme kazi da su u toku. Tako sam ja jednom i nisu me vise ni pitali,a dobila sam ih kad sam zavrsila sa postupkom pa sam im ih dala kao. "oni su zaboravili"  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Haha butterfly stvarno su ponekad nemarni.. Ma bit ce gotovi na vrijeme, a ako ne budu nek si pozure kolege :D
Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Kikica1

Nala, dobrodosla i sto prije preselila na "Trudnocu"  :Wink: 
Nisam ti kod Vlasica ali cure ga jako hvale. S Menopurima sam bila u stimuliranim postupcima, s njima mozes ocekivati i svasta i nista - znaci, mozes imati zestoki PMS, mogu ti cice bit za eksplodirati a moze ti biti da i ne osjetis nikakve nuspojave. Isto tako, sve ovisi kako ti tijelo reagira, nasi dosta doziraju dozu pa vec dugo nisam cula da je netko imao hiperstimulaciju (tj.da je imao strasno puno folikula) ali mozes ocekivati 4-9 folikula (bar mi se cini da je to neki prosjek u zadnje vrijeme, neka me netko ispravi tko vise prati statistiku). Sto se tice trudnoce, sve je moguce, ako ti se sve poslozi, moze ti se desiti iz prvog pokusaja, a ako ne, skupis snagu i ides dalje. Svima koji pocinju s IVF pricom uvijek kazem da su prakticki sve cure koje sam poupoznavala na rjeckim MPO kavicama ostale trudne - neka prije, neka kasnije. Ovdje na forumu ces uvijek nac nekog za savjet, da te uputi, podrzi, da te podigne kad si u bedu i da se veseli s tobom. Ako te sta konkretnije zanima, slobodno pitaj.

----------


## tigrical

Nala dobrodošla!
Nemam ti šta pametno dodati osim da potpisujem Kikicu. Pitaj konkretnije šta te zanima jer na pitanje: je li uspjelo iz prve će ti se dvije javit....
A šta je dr. htio, u kakav postupak te mislio stavit, kad si ga ti nagovorila na IVF?

----------


## inspire_me

Veliki pozdrav svim curama na forumu....ja molim za pomoć one koje imaju iskustva...idući mjesec krećem u stimulirani i doktor mi je propisao lijek Puregon za stimulaciju. Zanimaju me iskustva cura koje su ga koristile, da li on spada u "kvalitetnije" stimulacije ili ne? Citajuci forume shvatila sam da postoje i drugi lijekovi, a ne znam po cemu dr odluci koji lijek dati? Da li mozda negdje postoji statistika pa da pogledam? 
Također bi voljela znati koje su nuspojave jer sam ja u zadnjem ciklusu nakon stimulacije Klomifenom dobila ciste na oba jajnika i morala sam ih se naravno rijesiti prije ponovnog postupka, a to me bilo dosta uznemirilo cak najvise od svega do tada u cijelom mom tijeku liječenja u Rijeci, iako sam prosla i neuspjesne inseminacije i neuspjesan prirodni prije toga. Tako da bih voljela znati kako vam je tijelo reagiralo na Puregon ako netko ima iskustva?  :Smile:

----------


## nala03

Hvala Kikice :Smile: ))Nadam se da ce nama svima u IVF-u i bez IVF-a uspjeti,prije ili kasnije :Smile: Danas sam dobila savjet od jedne bivse IVF-ovke da bi trebala mirovati od punkcije do bete?Imam zeznuti posao,i sefa tako da moram dobro smislit sta cu mu reci za izostanke od tjedan-dva-tri?Ne znam kakav je tvoj/vasi slucajevi pa me malo savjetujte,jer sam ja bas new u ovome...Pusa :Smile: I hvala na dobrodoslici :Smile:

----------


## nala03

Hello Tigrice :Smile: Mene je Dr. htio staviti u treci IUI jer sam dobro reagirala na klomifene..Meni je to bilo gubljenje vremena a i tri godine su prosle od kada se ciljano i ne ciljano trudimo...Vidio je da mi se ne da zezati se sa postupcima koji i nisu bas obecavajuci pa je popustio :Smile: )Kakav je tvoj slucaj?
Interesira me sve o svakome,da vas malo bolje upoznam :Smile: Pusee

----------


## paty

Veliki pozdrav svim curama.
Imam jedno pitanje zar je na hmanoj takva gužva da moram čekati listopad za dogovor oko stimulacije?

----------


## inspire_me

paty, meni je jedna poznanica rekla da su sad na humanoj guzve i da se ceka po 2-3 mjeseca, ja nazvala pocetkom mjeseca i narucili me za 10-ak dana na dogovor, odradila to prosli tjedan i vec u slijedecem ciklusu krecem s postupkom. Mozda ovisi kod kojeg si doktora, ja sam kod dr M, ali cini mi se da nema nekih promjena (osim novih uputnica, ali to je vec druga prica  :Smile:  )

----------


## phiphy

> Veliki pozdrav svim curama.
> Imam jedno pitanje zar je na hmanoj takva gužva da moram čekati listopad za dogovor oko stimulacije?


Pretpostavljam da su tvom dr. popunjeni termini za konz. ovaj mjesec. Vjerojatno zbog godišnjeg...

----------


## Aerin

Nala  :Kiss:  neka si nam dosla :D

Jedno pitanje..mm ne moze u nasem labu vadit krvnu grupu (samo ja) pa cemo morat za ri pa cemo oboje izvadit i markere i krvnu grupu, samo me zanima dal mozemo svaki dan doc ili su neki posebni dani?

Dal sve vadimo u poliklinici pa nosimo krv za markere u hzzo ili? Hvala

----------


## butterfly101

Inspire_me sto se tice terapije neznam dali u terapiji postoji "kvalitetnija" od nekvalitetnije ,puregon nisam koristila. Moji je mpo dr. uvijek ponavljao da je svaki ciklus drugaciji i razlika je u svakom postupku vidljiva. Tijelo reagira na istu th uvijek drugacije sto se i kod mene potvrdilo. Ja sam koristila gonale, reagirala sam od 12folikula,nezrelih j.s pa sve do blaze hiper. Nadam se da ce kod tebe puregon pokazati dobre rezultate i da neces imati nuspojave.

----------


## butterfly101

Nala03 dobro dosla, dr.V je super,bila sam par puta kod njega jer je moj dr.M bio zauzet. Nadam se da ces dobro reagirat na th i uspjet iz prve. Cini mi se da nisam srela nikog da je iz prve uspio,ali to te ne treba obeshrabrit. Mozda se vama posreci. Ali i da ne uspijete nemojte se izbedirat nego sto prije krenite dalje. Na ovom forumu dobit ces veliki podrsku i puno ces nauciti. Uporne cure su ovdje,a upornost se isplati.
Sad kad krenete sa postupcima ima da se zaredaju lijepe bete,drzim fige svim i saljem puh-puh brdo trudnicke prasine :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

inspire me, puregon se u kbc Ri počeo koristiti tek od nedavno, do tada su se koristili Gonali, Menopuri i Klomifeni (kao lakša stimulacija), tako da nemamo baš neku statistiku a pogotovo zato što primjećujem da se daju slabije stimulacije...pa nije usporedivo u odnosu na zakon prije a kamoli onaj prije. Ciste, ukoliko im nisi sklona, mislima da ne izazivaju, Klomifeni su ti nakon kojih se obično dobiju ciste.

----------


## jejja

Aerin , krvna grupa i rh faktor su ti na prvom katu poliklinike, odite gore pa ih usput zamolite da ti izvade i ovo ostalo da vas ne bodu 100 puta, mislim da neces morat nosit sama krv, a ako budes markere rade u onoj zgradi ispod na mlaci, tj na zavodu za javno zdravstvo.. nisam sigurna dali mozes i obrnuto tj na zavodu sve rijesit jednim ubodom.. nazovi ih malo pa pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti Jejja  :Kiss:

----------


## nala03

Butterfly,hvala na dobro toploj dobrodoslici :Smile: Sta stvarno se ovdje nikome nije uhvatilo iz prvog stimuliranog IVF-a??? :Laughing: 
Vidim da si ti u blazenom stanju :Smile: Kako si ti uspjela?Pusa svima

----------


## Snekica

> Vidim da si ti u blazenom stanjuKako si ti uspjela?Pusa svima


Pomogla je mužu prvi put nositi drva  :Laughing:   ...probala i ja odmah ali nije upalilo  :Laughing:  šala mala, ali di ima dima ima i vatre!
i da, dobro nam došla i čim brže nestala s ovom dijela foruma!  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

> Sta stvarno se ovdje nikome nije uhvatilo iz prvog stimuliranog IVF-a???


*cranky*  je uspjelo iz prve. *Cranky*, je l' tako?  :Grin:

----------


## nala03

Hahahahahahha :Smile: hvala Snekice,kakva je tvoja story? :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Nama je uspjelo iz prvog stimuliranog!!  :Very Happy: 

Cure ja jos u bolnici promijenili antibiotik, cekamo ostale nalaze, UK sterilna, miko i ureaplazma nisu nadjene, simptomi isti, a i postoji mali mali hematomcic pa...viddjet cemo. UZV super, bebac super...

----------


## Kikica1

> na pitanje: je li uspjelo iz prve će ti se dvije javit....


Jesam ja ta druga ili nas ima jos? Mislim da u ovu kategoriju ide i lucija83

----------


## nala03

Fala Bogu da vas ima jos,i ja cu vam se pridruziti jer ce se i meni odmah uhvatit :Smile: Nadam se,toplo se nadam :Smile: Neka se svima nama odmah uhvati bez obzira sta je biolo do sada :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Pomogla je mužu prvi put nositi drva   ...probala i ja odmah ali nije upalilo  šala mala, ali di ima dima ima i vatre!


 :Laughing:  smješno ali istinito, sneki sad će brzo zima, budi vrijedna  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

> Butterfly,hvala na dobro toploj dobrodosliciSta stvarno se ovdje nikome nije uhvatilo iz prvog stimuliranog IVF-a???
> Vidim da si ti u blazenom stanjuKako si ti uspjela?Pusa svima


nama se desilo čudo...nakon toliko muke i 8 ivf-a desilo se u kućnoj radinosti !!!!

----------


## nala03

> inspire me, puregon se u kbc Ri počeo koristiti tek od nedavno, do tada su se koristili Gonali, Menopuri i Klomifeni (kao lakša stimulacija), tako da nemamo baš neku statistiku a pogotovo zato što primjećujem da se daju slabije stimulacije...pa nije usporedivo u odnosu na zakon prije a kamoli onaj prije. Ciste, ukoliko im nisi sklona, mislima da ne izazivaju, Klomifeni su ti nakon kojih se obično dobiju ciste.


Ja nisam imala nikakve ciste od klomifena,samo nadrazena crijeva i lagane vrucine...

----------


## nala03

Suuuper :Smile: Poznajem jedan par koji se 13 godina trudio i nikako...Svi moguci postupci,umjetne vani u Pragu i Slo i odjednom u kucnoj radinosti :Smile: Cuda se dogadjaju samo moramo vjerovati u njih :Smile: ))Mogu te pitati dali si bila na bolovanju nakon postupaka,mirovala?Mene savjetuju da mirujem nakon punkcije do bete kako ne bi doslo do hiperstimulacije,jer ipak cu biti nafilana sa inekcijama...Cure napisite mi vasa iskustva -svako od njih mi je korisno :Smile:

----------


## cranky

Neko me zvao  :Grin: 
Prvi stimulirani i BINGO!!!!  :Heart: 

Vatrica čuvaj se!!!
Puse svima

----------


## lucija83

> Jesam ja ta druga ili nas ima jos? Mislim da u ovu kategoriju ide i lucija83


Ide da prirodnjak iz prve, sretno svima!!

----------


## nala03

Odlicno cure,dale ste mi nadu :Smile: Sretno vam svima koje cete sada ili uskoro roditi :Smile: Drzite nam fige :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Nala vidis ima ovdje sretnih cura...drzim fige da udjesi ti u tu statistiku... :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Jesam ja ta druga ili nas ima jos? Mislim da u ovu kategoriju ide i lucija83


Mislila sam na luciju83.
Ja ću kao Sneki...uz najbolje želje da svima uspije iz prve... meni je iz 17 puta uspjelo!!!!!!! Samo hrabro naprijed!!!
Hehe!

----------


## jejja

jel se ja racunam kao uspjeh iz prvog ako nije izdrzalo do kraja, mislim ulovilo se je al ne na dugo  :Confused: 
*nala*  dobro nam dosla , brzo te sprasile... nego jel strajka nasa humana na kraju ili?

----------


## nala03

> jel se ja racunam kao uspjeh iz prvog ako nije izdrzalo do kraja, mislim ulovilo se je al ne na dugo 
> *nala*  dobro nam dosla , brzo te sprasile... nego jel strajka nasa humana na kraju ili?


jejja,racuna se naravno :Smile: Neka se sada uhvati i ne ode 9 mjeseci!!! :Smile: Nisam cula da humana strajka??

----------


## Mali Mimi

nala ako spadaš u kategoriju pacijenata s PCOS onda postoji mogućnost da dobiješ hiperstimulaciju no nemoj se brinuti oko toga unaprijed mislim da su naši dr. jako oprezni oko toga i daju stvarno minimalne doze hormone ako postoji ta opasnost tako da niš ne možeš znati unaprijed dok ne probaš

----------


## nala03

> nala ako spadaš u kategoriju pacijenata s PCOS onda postoji mogućnost da dobiješ hiperstimulaciju no nemoj se brinuti oko toga unaprijed mislim da su naši dr. jako oprezni oko toga i daju stvarno minimalne doze hormone ako postoji ta opasnost tako da niš ne možeš znati unaprijed dok ne probaš


Nemam PCOS...Ma ne treba se brinuti..treba think pink pa sta bude :Smile: Nadam se da ce sve proci ok i meni i svima nama :Smile: Ovo je tvoj bebac na slici? :Smile: )))

----------


## inspire_me

tigrical hvala na odgovoru, onda cu vam ja napisati svoja iskustva s puregonom nakon sto ga testiram  :Laughing: 
Sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nemam PCOS...Ma ne treba se brinuti..treba think pink pa sta budeNadam se da ce sve proci ok i meni i svima namaOvo je tvoj bebac na slici?)))


Da

----------


## nala03

> Da


Jooooj presladak je,ti si sretnica :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Je na kraju se upornost ipak isplatila, trebalo nam je 9 god i 13 postupaka da ga dočekamo

----------


## vatra86

Inspire_me ja sam bila na puregonima...

----------


## nala03

> Je na kraju se upornost ipak isplatila, trebalo nam je 9 god i 13 postupaka da ga dočekamo


Ajme meni :Sad: Sve u KBC-u ili vani?Kakvi su ti bili stimulirani postupci,jesi mirovala?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nemoj da te to obeshrabri mi  spadamo u težu kategoriju pacijenata ili jednostavno nismo imali sreće, da bili smo i u stimuliranima ali ovo je bilo iz prirodnog postupka, i nije bilo sve na KBC-u probali smo i drugdje

----------


## nala03

> Nemoj da te to obeshrabri mi  spadamo u težu kategoriju pacijenata ili jednostavno nismo imali sreće, da bili smo i u stimuliranima ali ovo je bilo iz prirodnog postupka, i nije bilo sve na KBC-u probali smo i drugdje


Kako god sad ste presretni i trud se isplatio :Smile: Mozes li mi pojasniti ako nije bed sta mislis pod tezu kategoriju?

----------


## tigrical

Teža kategorija jer su 9 godina u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje (aj please i ti koristi ovaj izraz, ono s umjetnom ti nije baš naj...) kao što smo MM i ja 10 godina i imamo iza sebe 17 postupaka. Ako to nije teža kategorija, ne znam šta je. Mi se volimo ovdje zvati maratonkama. No, to nije bitno, bitno je educirati se i imati snage, volje i hrabrosti za svaki slijedeći postupak ako ga mora bit. I nala, ne, nije sve think pink... Meni je think pink u glavi 10 godina pa ne igra ulogu.
Sretno!

----------


## tigrical

> Ja nisam imala nikakve ciste od klomifena,samo nadrazena crijeva i lagane vrucine...


Inspire me je imala ciste i ja sam imala ciste od Klomifena. Ona me pitala da li i puregon izaziva ciste ili kakve su mu reakcije, to sam joj i rekla.

----------


## tigrical

> Hello TigriceMene je Dr. htio staviti u treci IUI jer sam dobro reagirala na klomifene..Meni je to bilo gubljenje vremena a i tri godine su prosle od kada se ciljano i ne ciljano trudimo...Vidio je da mi se ne da zezati se sa postupcima koji i nisu bas obecavajuci pa je popustio)Kakav je tvoj slucaj?
> Interesira me sve o svakome,da vas malo bolje upoznamPusee


Valjda sam preskočila ovaj tvoj post. Znači bila si do sada na Klomifenima uz ciljane? Po koliko JS bi imala?
Moj slučaj....dugo godina u MPO, prošla više klinika, jako puno postupaka svih vrsta a trenutno trudna iz prirodnjaka.

----------


## nala03

> Teža kategorija jer su 9 godina u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje (aj please i ti koristi ovaj izraz, ono s umjetnom ti nije baš naj...) kao što smo MM i ja 10 godina i imamo iza sebe 17 postupaka. Ako to nije teža kategorija, ne znam šta je. Mi se volimo ovdje zvati maratonkama. No, to nije bitno, bitno je educirati se i imati snage, volje i hrabrosti za svaki slijedeći postupak ako ga mora bit. I nala, ne, nije sve think pink... Meni je think pink u glavi 10 godina pa ne igra ulogu.
> Sretno!



Nisam imala namjeru nikoga uvrijediti..Mislila sam da imate neki zdravstveni problem ili prepreku sta sprijecava mogucnost zatrudnjivanja,na to sam mislila..Svejedno zelim svim trudilicama srecu i da sto prije uspiju doci do malog slatkog paketica :Smile:

----------


## nala03

> Valjda sam preskočila ovaj tvoj post. Znači bila si do sada na Klomifenima uz ciljane? Po koliko JS bi imala?
> Moj slučaj....dugo godina u MPO, prošla više klinika, jako puno postupaka svih vrsta a trenutno trudna iz prirodnjaka.


Imala sam vise folikula...po 7-8..Sada kad me stavi na menopure ko zna koliko cu ih imati...

----------


## tigrical

Nisi ti nikog uvrijedila. Samo ti kazem kako je. Sta ste sa 7-8 folikula isli na inseminaciju???

----------


## nala03

Da...zasto?

----------


## tigrical

Malo mi je to prehrabro... Mislim pa mogle su ti se četvorke ulovit...

----------


## nala03

> Malo mi je to prehrabro... Mislim pa mogle su ti se četvorke ulovit...


Mogle su ali nisu,doduse rekli su mi da su iz jednog prvo pokusaja IUI-a dobili blizance...Ali i da ne mora svaki folikul sadrzavati jajnu stanicu,moze biti i prazan...

----------


## tigrical

> Mogle su ali nisu,doduse rekli su mi da su iz jednog prvo pokusaja IUI-a dobili blizance...Ali i da ne mora svaki folikul sadrzavati jajnu stanicu,moze biti i prazan...


Odlična reakcija je da dobiješ 7-8 folikula na Klomifenu. Naravno da nema svaki folikul jajnu stanicu. Ovisi o kvaliteti, godinama, više utjecaja. Kod mene bi u prosjeku od 7-8 folikula bilo 5-6 jajnih stanica. Koliko si postupaka potrošila po novom zakonu?

----------


## inspire_me

> Inspire_me ja sam bila na puregonima...


a sad si trudna zar ne?  :Smile:  e takva motivacija mi je bas trebala...znam da to ne znaci da ce se i meni dogoditi bas ovaj put, ali lijepo je znati da se događa  :Smile:

----------


## nala03

> Odlična reakcija je da dobiješ 7-8 folikula na Klomifenu. Naravno da nema svaki folikul jajnu stanicu. Ovisi o kvaliteti, godinama, više utjecaja. Kod mene bi u prosjeku od 7-8 folikula bilo 5-6 jajnih stanica. Koliko si postupaka potrošila po novom zakonu?


Potrosila sam samo dvije inseminacije...i odmah me dao na stimulirani IVF...Inace imam neredovite ovulacije pa je to vjerojatno bio razlog...

----------


## cranky

Jel se to meni dobro čini da je vrijeme za kaficu opet?  :Wink: 
A čujem da nam se i zimski lokal opet otvorio (samo sam čula, jel netko zna konkretno? Tigrical?)

----------


## sara38

> Jel se to meni dobro čini da je vrijeme za kaficu opet? 
> A čujem da nam se i zimski lokal opet otvorio (samo sam čula, jel netko zna konkretno? Tigrical?)


Otvorio se, otvorio....... (znaš da sam ja blizu njega)....  :Grin:

----------


## innu

> Jel se to meni dobro čini da je vrijeme za kaficu opet? 
> A čujem da nam se i zimski lokal opet otvorio (samo sam čula, jel netko zna konkretno? Tigrical?)


Volimo zimski lokal  :Grin: 
Sara38 ovaj tvoj cukarić je  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Kikica1

> Jel se to meni dobro čini da je vrijeme za kaficu opet?


Dala bi se koja popit. Jos netko?  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

> Dala bi se koja popit. Jos netko?


Ja sam uvijek za! Mogli bi se prebacit na "Riječku kavicu"......

----------


## phiphy

Može  :Very Happy:  , al' ako može, ne ovaj vikend  :Grin:  .

----------


## cranky

Previše smo začetale temu
Digla sam temu za kavicu  :Wink: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77213-R...18#post2483518

*I sva nova lica su više nego dobrodošla!!!!!* Dođite da se bolje upoznamo  :Yes:

----------


## tikiica

Pozdrav svima..
Evo jedne nove među vama. Nakon 9 mj intezivnog rađenja na bebi, nula bodova. Znam da se tek nakon punih 12 mj racuna kao neplodnost. Imam pocs, i zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila nakon 57 dana. Prije toga 44, 36, nema pravila... Dočepala sam se uputnice i sad me čeka naručivanje, konzultacije i pomaganje na humanoj. Tu bi trebala vašu pomoć. Pročitala sam unazad nekoliko str ali doktori se spominju samo inicijalima. Možete li mi reći koji sve doktori rade na humanoj? Čula sam da ni jedan nije idealan i da se dr.Smiljan zna derati i biti oštra. Ima li netko tko bi po vama bio najbolji za moj slučaj?  :Smile: 
Ne želim previše čitati ovu temu (ne još!), jer želim vjerovati da je samo neki balani problem i da ću uskoro biti mama  :Smile: 
Dragi je napravio spermiogram i plivači su super :D briga manje! U 11 i 12.mj navršavamo 28 godina. Na Triquvilaru sam bila 7 godina, htjela sam stati, ali me dr vratila na belune (zbog neredovitih ciklusa). Od nove god ne pijem ništa, a zadnjih 2mj mi je dala Folacin. Hvala za svaku informaciju!

----------


## paty

dobro nam došla tikiciia i što prije preselila se na trudnički forum.
Što se tiče doktora svi su ok.Neki sa više neki sa manje iskustva.Što se tiće dr.Smiljan ona je bila prije oštra ali u zadnje vrijeme je veoma ljubazna(bar je prema meni bila)
ako ti se žuri da što prije saznaš svoju dijagnozu tada ne možeš previše birati,jer su dr.jako pretrpani pa ako biraš,moglo bi potrajat.

----------


## tikiica

Hvala Paty!  :Wink:

----------


## phiphy

*Tikiica*, dobrodošla! Drago mi je da si nam se pridružila (mi se 'znamo' s drugog foruma, ne daj da te nick na ovom forumu buni  :Grin:  ).

Doktori na humanoj su Vlašić, Manestar i šefica odjela Smiljan. 
Smiljanicu prati glas oštre, ali čini mi se da je od miša napravljen slon  :Smile:  . Doduše, gdje ima dima, ima i vatre, i ona je, tako, malo vatreniji karakter  :Laughing:  , ali pretežno je ljubazna i pristupačna i odgovorit će na sva pitanja. Zapravo je najčešći komentar koji čujem za nju iznenađenje kako je prošao kontakt s njom (kao *paty*)...valjda svi očekuju oštrokondžu, a ona je zapravo i nasmijana i sasvim ok.

Kod Vlašića se dugo čeka jer ima jako puno pacijentica pa cure ponekad znaju čekati od 8 ujutro do 11 ili podne za folikulometriju (a kad si u postupku, na folikulometriju ideš svaki drugi, a ponekad i svaki dan do ovulacije)...(ovo ti može biti bitno ovisno o tome kakav imaš posao i kako misliš da će tvoji na poslu reagirati s obzirom da česte izostanke. Čeka se kod svih, ali kod V. u pravilu duže).

Manestar je najkraće na humanoj.

Za ostale sočne detalje  :Smile:  , daj, natuci malo postova na forumu pa da ti cure mogu slati private message, tako se ipak malo više stvari može reći  :Smile:  .

----------


## tikiica

Hvala phihpy! 
Ti izostanci će mi isto biti "problem".. jesam u državnoj firmi, ali još sam relativno nova pa se ni ne usudim pitati mogu li kasniti ili ići ranije. Pokušavam sve dogovarati van radnog vremena.. Well, ali kad ne ide, ne ide :D Sada ćemo razmišljati u korist bebe  :Smile:  Razmišljam da ipak na humanoj rade doktori koji znaju svoj posao i da razumiju probleme nas pacijentica, pa bi rađe nekoga gdje čim manje čekam, ako je već moguće. 
Folikulometriju mogu samo ujutro raditi? 
Poradit ću na postovima da omogućim pm  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

*Tikiica*, dobrodošla!



> Za ostale sočne detalje  , daj, natuci malo postova na forumu pa da ti cure mogu slati private message, tako se ipak malo više stvari može reći  .


I dođi na kavu u subotu  :Wink:

----------


## phiphy

Kava = http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77213-R...=1#post2485768

----------


## jejja

Phiphy ne mogu ne primjetit kako je dr M. opisan samo u jednoj recenici  :Laughing:  , *Tikiica* dobrodosla.. nadodala bi samo da sam primjetila da kad su svi troje tamo najcesce se prvo primaju pacijenti dr S. , ostalo dvoje mi se cini da se izmjenjuju kako kada.. tako da se znalo desit i da kod dr M. cekam od 9 do....

edit: meni inbox radi al jos nisam dobila socne detalje :durica:

----------


## Aerin

Tikiica dobro dosla  :Smile: 

Eto cure kazu da dr.Smiljan nije oštra, a moja prijateljica je kod nje i jako ju hvali i cijeni..hebiga dobra je ona dr.ipak je šefica..

Za Manestra sam svašta čula al znam i cure koje su ostale T uz njegovu pomoć tako da nema pravila i kod njega mi se sviđa što odmah dobiješ popis sa svime što trebaš napraviti..

Eh na kraju Vlašić..jesam kod njega sam i krećem na IUI sad u 10om nakon menge i da prve konzult su mi bile u 12/2012 al nemoj se uplašiti..možda ti nećeš toliko čekati.. Ja sam se javila na humanu nakon 6mj intenzivnog pokušavanja, a cca 2g i nešto bez zaštite..

U glavom mm ima normo, ja redovite ovulacije, jedino mi je lutealna zbrkana i imam hashimoto al dr.V nije vidio prepreku trudnoci pa je pustio da se trudnoca prirodno dogodi al eto jos nije..

Sretna sam jer sam puno toga obavila i eto sad me napokon ceka IUI a beba ce i onako doci onda kada ona zeli  :Wink: 

Pisi nam..pitaj nas, ja sam jos zelena pa ti mogu dati savjete za pocetak, a za dalje ima puno iskusnih cura s puno informacija :D

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy ne mogu ne primjetit kako je dr M. opisan samo u jednoj recenici  
> edit: meni inbox radi al jos nisam dobila socne detalje :durica:


 :Laughing:  ma slučajno...čini mi se da je najmanje cura s foruma kod njega, a i, bar za sad izgleda da, osim zgodnoćom  :Laughing: , ničim ne iskače. Ono, Smiljka je rospija, Vlašić je divan/super/nježan, a Manestar je...ne znam. Ne mislim da je to nešto loše, ali eto, završio s jednom rečenicom  :Saint:  .

lol za inbox  :Smile:  . Ma vjerojatno već više, manje znaš...

----------


## jejja

a kazu da je prije nego je poceo radit na humanoj pa godinicu unazad bio jos zgodniji  :Laughing:  nisam ni aludirala na nesto lose vec mi je bas bilo simpaticno i smjesno  :Wink:  ja sam kod njega za sad zadovoljna, jedino sto ga zamrzim svaki put kad mi odgodi postupak ali to je vec cisto osobni stav..

----------


## phiphy

> nadodala bi samo da sam primjetila da kad su svi troje tamo najcesce se prvo primaju pacijenti dr S.


E da, još ovo...S. dođe u ambulantu oko 9 i, kada dođe, kreću njezine pacijentice na folikulometrije, a V. i/ili M. idu odraditi svoje punkcije. Jedino što je tih 9 ponekad 8 i pol (tako sam se ja jednom pravila pametna, došla na humanu u 9 i skoro me kolpalo kad sam vidjela samo jednu curu u čekaonici, bila bih propustila folikulometriju da sam došla samo 5 minuta kasnije), a ponekad 10. Tako da se i kod S. mora doći oko 8, 8 i pol najkasnije, a ako ne počne raditi do 10, opet se dosta čeka...

----------


## Argente

> Ono, Smiljka je rospija, Vlašić je divan/super/nježan, a Manestar je...ne znam.


LOL, X na ovo

----------


## Aerin

> LOL, X na ovo


Istina LOL :D

----------


## tigrical

A Manestar ne radi na humanoj bas dugo...

----------


## tikiica

Još jednom hvala svima na informacijama i dobrodošlici!  :Kiss: 

Voljela bi prvi put otići osobno i naručiti se. Nekako mislim da mi preko telefona sve to ide puno brže u smislu "daj da to obavimo" pa sva zablokiram i kasnije mislim da nisam pitala sve informacije. Naručivanje je samo radnim danom od 12-14h? Našla sam da odjel radi do 16h. Dal bi našla nekoga u to doba i dal bi se tad mogla naručiti? Da se pravim malo belsava.. ipak mi je i moja dr rekla nek odem tamo, a ne da zovem. 
Malo se ponavljam sa pitanjima jer su mi prijašnji postovi čekali na odobrenje moderatora/ice  :Smile:

----------


## inspire_me

Ja sam pacijentica od dr. M, iako su me pregledavali i dr. V i dr. S. Nekako najvise vjerujem dr. V, pa S, pa M.
Moram reci da meni muz uporno "kvoca" da ga promijenim jer se njemu nikako ne sviđa i kad je samnom na folikulometriji sav je sretan kad vidi da nema mog dr i da ce me pregledati dr. V. 
Moje iskustvo je da je on dobar dr dok sve stima, ali da isto tako kad naiđe na problem postane pomalo neugodan i komunikacija nam nekako "zapne". A meni, kao uostalom i svima nama, vise od svega treba objasnjenje svake situacije a ne da mi promrmlja nesto i posalje me kuci. Pretpostavljam da se tu ne radi samo o njegovom karakteru nego i o nedostatku iskustva, pa mu ipak ne zamjeram previse. 
Kod mene je napravio nekoliko pogrešaka, ali isto tako i odradio dobro neke stvari pa cu ipak ostati njegova pacijentica nadajuci se da ga necu jos dugo trebati  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Tikiica ovisno o raspolozenju sestara preporucila bi ti da zaista odes izmedju 12 i 14h.. prije toga nema smisla jer su guzve,fm, punkcije i cuda a iza 14h je i pitanje da li ce bit tamo..
Moram priznat da s dr M.imam ok komunikaciju, sve sta me zanimalo/brinulo objasnio bi mi, sad dal jos nismo dosli do pravog problema di bi zapelo ili sta ali nikad me nije "samo sprasio" bez odgovora ili s nejasnim,nedovoljnim odgovorom..na stranu ono da kad dodjem doma sjetim se da sam mogla trebala pitat jos nesto, to je moja greska.. iako moram priznat cesto me to sto ga malo njih za sad hvali ili kad nacujem nesto lose zna pokolebat da pomislim o prebacivanju ali realan razlog mislim da za sad nemam :/

----------


## nala03

Tikica welcome :Smile: Ja sam pacijentica Dr.Vlasica...Mogu ti reci sve naj naj o njemu..I preporucam ti njega..Nije da imam nesto protiv ostalih ali on je stvarno divan,pazljiv,sve ce ti objasniti i gledati te kao pojedinacni slucaj a ne generalni..Barem je tako mene..Ja imam neredovite ovulacije i obavila sam dve inseminacije ili IUI..Uspjela sam ga nagovoriti da me stavi na IVF jer ne zelim gubiti vrijeme,i sada u 10-om mjesecu idem na prvi postupak stimuliranog IVF-a..
Slobodno pitaj sta te zanima :Smile: Pozdrav ostalim curama :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> A Manestar ne radi na humanoj bas dugo...


hej cure, moji najdraži dr.sa humane je baš on. Famozni dr.M  :Smile: 
MM i ja smo kod njega na konzultacijama bili prvi puta 2011 god. i tada se govorilo da nije dugo na humanoj...e sad pitanje je što to dugo znači,koliko je to ?
Uglavnom htjela sam reči da imam same pohvale za njega, da je jako pristupačan,nježan,ljubazan,simpatičan,zgodan  :Smile:  i budući da je kod nas bilo sve u redu napravili smo brdo pretraga,a on se o svemu informirao i došao na konzultacije sa papiričem punim br. telefona i adresa gdje se svi nalazi najbrže mogu obaviti. Mi smo ostali oduševljeni! Kad sam trebala koristit fragmin,koji je i dan danas na mom rasporedu, a inače se daje od prvog pozitivnog otkucaja bebinog srca,raspitao se koliko kosta,dali bi ga meni mogli davati nakon transfera jer nikako nismo dolazili do implantacije...ma jednostavno nam se posvetio 100%. 
Nikad nisam došla na folik. sa onim osječajem da sam prije vani,nego unutra!(što sam doživjela u slo. gdje sam pustila brdo eurića).

Hoćete još...... :Smile:  , ma on je jednostavno super....

----------


## butterfly101

...e da, a što se tiče rasporeda primanja na folik. ja sam nekako uvijek prolazila jako brzo,znala bi doći a da je čekaona bila krcata, tek što bi se javila sestri upala sam na f. Nekako sam imala dojam da dr.S dolazi uvijek zadnja. Nisam nikad čekala duže od 1h, do 9.30-10 bila sam gotova. 
Duže bi čekala ispred amb. da mi sestra da terapiju za idućih nekoliko dana nego red kod dr.

Uglavnom *tikiica* kako god odlučila, mislim da nećeš pogriješiti...kao što su cure rekle i dr.S i V su super.......ali dr.M je ipak bio moj i meni naj

sretno svima

----------


## tikiica

Nala, koliko godina imaš? Općenito, kada ste ženskice počele ić na humanu? 
Ja ću u 11mj navršiti 28. Inače sam strpljiva osoba al se nekako bojim da će oko svega ovoga nastupit nervoza i nestrpjivost :/ Meni je doktorica u 12/2012 rekla kako mi daje fore do 6mj da zatrudnim, i ništa. Naručila se na kontrolu i bila tek 22.8. Kaže ona meni, sad ti dajem 2mj. Kao da se cjenkamo!  :Nope:  I rekla da mi ovulacija počinje 19. dan od dana menstruacije. A-ha, kako da ne.. Zato sam inzistirala na uputnici jer mi svi kažu nek ne čekam i da čim prije saznam što mi je točno i kako to rješiti.

----------


## butterfly101

...još to....jednom sam dolazila 11 dana zaredom jer sam bila u sekundarnom. Jedan od tih dana nisam mogla doći, a već je folikul bio dosta velik i nismo mogli preskočit folik. Trebala sam na poslu biti do 8.30, a moji dr.M je rekao da će on u 7.00 biti ovdje i čekati nas. Mi smo došli a sestre su pile kavu,čekaona je još bila prazna pa ih se čulo kako ga pozivaju na red (on nije bio tamo), baš mi je bilo bed ! Ali tu je dobio još plus bodova sa naše strane.

OK, neću više, ali ima još...

----------


## tikiica

Hvala butterfly, na svim info. Ja odgovaram ali postovi kasne jer moderatori/ce moraju prvo odbriti, budući da sam nova i imam malo postova. Sada se vodim mišlju "tko me dopadne, bit će ok doktor" :D 
Ja radim od 7:30, tako da ću uvijek kasniti.. nadam se da će šef imati razumijevanja  :Smile:  

(p.s. tražim al ne nalazim -->koliko postova moram skupit da otvorim pm i da mi se postovi odmah prikazuju? hvala!)

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam kod dr.V i super mi je ali.. Sad u 9om kad sam bila na pregledu i dogovoru za IUI bio mi je 16dc a ciklusi su mi 28-29 dana ponekad 32-34 i kaze on meni..ohh vi ste vec ovulirali, a ja njemu da nisam.. Ok sad cemo vas pregledati..

Gleda, gleda, gleda i suti jako dugo..onda kaze da ne vidi niti jedan vodeci folikul ali da niti ne vidi zuto tijelo ali da vidi malo tekucine u douglasu i da misli da je O bila jutros neposredno prije pregleda pa se nije jos nista uspjeli vidit na uzv i sluz se nije stigla promjenit..

Endometrij nije komentirao, a ja ga nisam pitala..ok to je moja greska i mozda sam trebala inzistirati da potvrdimo O u pon al eto nisam..

U glavnom drage moje ja sam vam ovulirala na 22dc a ne na 16dc i sad na prvoj fm mu to moram napomenuti da se pripremi na moje svakakve cikluse :D

U glavnom ja dr.M ne bi dala da mi radi hssg nikada jer ga je jednoj curi radio bez briseva (to je bilo na samom pocetku mislim da sad vise nije tako.. Al ovo sve sta butterfly pise je divno i krasno i mislim da kod kojeg god dr.odes da ces prije ili kasnije doci do cilja jer na kraju ti i punciju i transfer i IUI moze raditi neki drugi dr a ne tvoj  :Smile:  i onda ostanes T uz pomoc dr.S a pacijent si od dr.M npr  :Wink: 

Svakako se odi narucit tamo od 12-14 prvi puta..ja sam isto tako i sestre su jakooo drage

----------


## butterfly101

> U glavnom ja dr.M ne bi dala da mi radi hssg nikada jer ga je jednoj curi radio bez briseva (to je bilo na samom pocetku mislim da sad vise nije tako.. Al ovo sve sta butterfly pise je divno i krasno i mislim da kod kojeg god dr.odes da ces prije ili kasnije doci do cilja jer na kraju ti i punciju i transfer i IUI moze raditi neki drugi dr a ne tvoj  i onda ostanes T uz pomoc dr.S a pacijent si od dr.M npr 
> 
> Svakako se odi narucit tamo od 12-14 prvi puta..ja sam isto tako i sestre su jakooo drage


Sve potpisujem!
Ja sam na svu sreću hssg preskoćila.

----------


## Kikica1

> Famozni dr.M 
> MM i ja smo kod njega na konzultacijama bili prvi puta 2011 god. i tada se govorilo da nije dugo na humanoj...e sad pitanje je što to dugo znači,koliko je to ?


Meni je u ozujku 2011.radio punkciju, nadgledala ga je dr S. i koliko sam shvatila, tad jos nije radio samostalno. Ako racunamo da je stari dr.V.otisao krajem 2010.u mirovinu, vjerujem da je dr.M.poceo raditi pocetkom 2011.na Humanoj. A sad, koliko je radio na ginekologiji prije nisam sigurna, znam da je u rodilistu bio 2009.

----------


## nala03

> Nala, koliko godina imaš? Općenito, kada ste ženskice počele ić na humanu? 
> Ja ću u 11mj navršiti 28. Inače sam strpljiva osoba al se nekako bojim da će oko svega ovoga nastupit nervoza i nestrpjivost :/ Meni je doktorica u 12/2012 rekla kako mi daje fore do 6mj da zatrudnim, i ništa. Naručila se na kontrolu i bila tek 22.8. Kaže ona meni, sad ti dajem 2mj. Kao da se cjenkamo!  I rekla da mi ovulacija počinje 19. dan od dana menstruacije. A-ha, kako da ne.. Zato sam inzistirala na uputnici jer mi svi kažu nek ne čekam i da čim prije saznam što mi je točno i kako to rješiti.


Hej Tikice,imam 36 godina...i mislim da je to jedan od razloga zasto je Dr.V pristao na stimulirani IVF..Inace da me zavlacio isla bi jos na sigurno 4 postupka prije ovoga..Ali odabir je na tebi..Svi ce ti oni pomoci,ali kod dr.V je najvise pacijenta pa i ako se odlucis na njega onda ces morati malo-puno cekati u cekaoni :Sad: Ja uvijek cekam do nekih 09.45 a uvijek dodjem u 7.10-7.15... :Mad: Btw na humanoj sam godinu dana...

----------


## tikiica

Hm, još ću par noći prespavati pa će mi sinuti kojeg dr želim  :Smile: 
Zvala sam odjel i rekli su mi nek im faksiram uputnicu i zovem 30og. Nema potrebe da dolazim i da će tek 30og znati raspored. Potvrđujem ljubaznos sestre (zasad preko telefona)  :Smile:

----------


## nala03

Sestre su ti super :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

E to smo ti zaboravile napisati da se narucujes 30og u mjesecu za slijedeci mj  :Wink:  to jutro faksiraj uputnicu oko 8 i zovi oko 12 al naoruzaj se sa debelim zivcima dok ti se ne jave na telefon..

Ja nisam iz Ri al da jesam svakako bi se otisla osobno naruciti prvi put (tako sam ja i napravila, uzela GO i na humanu narucit se)

Bit ce dobro kod kojeg kod dr te stave  :Kiss:

----------


## inspire_me

kad sam bila na dogovoru za stimulirani moj dr mi je napisao puregon kao stimulaciju, jucer dodjem po lijekove a kaze sestra da su mi promijenili i da mi menopur  :Shock: 
a ja se vec informirala o puregonu i saznala sve sto me zanimalo, a sad opet ispocetka  :Nope:  

dakle drage forumasice, molim za pomoc...zanimaju me vasa iskustva s menopurom? kako ste reagirale (broj folikula, broj jajnih stanica), da li ste imale neke nuspojave nakon koristenja menopura? i naravno, ima li koja da joj je uspjelo ostati trudna u postupku s menopurom?

----------


## sara38

> hej cure, moji najdraži dr.sa humane je baš on. Famozni dr.M 
> MM i ja smo kod njega na konzultacijama bili prvi puta 2011 god. i tada se govorilo da nije dugo na humanoj...e sad pitanje je što to dugo znači,koliko je to ?
> Uglavnom htjela sam reči da imam same pohvale za njega, da je jako pristupačan,nježan,ljubazan,simpatičan,zgodan  i budući da je kod nas bilo sve u redu napravili smo brdo pretraga,a on se o svemu informirao i došao na konzultacije sa papiričem punim br. telefona i adresa gdje se svi nalazi najbrže mogu obaviti. Mi smo ostali oduševljeni! Kad sam trebala koristit fragmin,koji je i dan danas na mom rasporedu, a inače se daje od prvog pozitivnog otkucaja bebinog srca,raspitao se koliko kosta,dali bi ga meni mogli davati nakon transfera jer nikako nismo dolazili do implantacije...ma jednostavno nam se posvetio 100%. 
> Nikad nisam došla na folik. sa onim osječajem da sam prije vani,nego unutra!(što sam doživjela u slo. gdje sam pustila brdo eurića).
> 
> Hoćete još...... , ma on je jednostavno super....


Ovo sa papirićem punim brojeva telefona i adresa mi se jako sviđa. Kamo sreće da smo nekad tako mi dobivali informacije a ne sami moljakali za imunologiju i druge pretrage i gubili puno vremena na tome (a nije ni interneta bilo  :Grin: ).

----------


## sara38

> kad sam bila na dogovoru za stimulirani moj dr mi je napisao puregon kao stimulaciju, jucer dodjem po lijekove a kaze sestra da su mi promijenili i da mi menopur 
> a ja se vec informirala o puregonu i saznala sve sto me zanimalo, a sad opet ispocetka  
> 
> dakle drage forumasice, molim za pomoc...zanimaju me vasa iskustva s menopurom? kako ste reagirale (broj folikula, broj jajnih stanica), da li ste imale neke nuspojave nakon koristenja menopura? i naravno, ima li koja da joj je uspjelo ostati trudna u postupku s menopurom?


Ja s menopurom/decapeptilom dobila Cvitu.  :Smile:

----------


## inspire_me

> Ja s menopurom/decapeptilom dobila Cvitu.


 :Very Happy:  e to to se traži!  :Bouncing: 

a decapeptil je? to si koristila prije ili nakon menopura? nesto mi je dr objasnio da postoji dugi i kratki protokol, ja sam u ovom kratkom znaci li to da mi nece ni dati decapeptil?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inspire me dobit ćeš i jedno i drugo u kratkom protokolu samo što se kasnije počinje sa davanjem inekcija nego u dugom p.
Što se tiče dr. ja imam iskustva sa obojicom dr. i mogu reći da su oboje odlični, nisam doduše imala ni problema sa prof. S, mislim da puno ovisi i o tome kako se tko postavi...

----------


## tigrical

> e to to se traži


U naajmanju ruku postavljaš neobična pitanja... U MPO uopće nije bitno tko je s kakvom stimulacijom zatrudnio, nego kako je na istu reagirao. Neki dobiju više, neki manje JS. Za trudnoću je bitno sasvim drugo, bitna je kvaliteta jajnih stanica, spermiogram, endometrij...a ne Menopur, Gonal ili Puregon.
Sara38 je zatrudnila s Menopurom, ja nakon npr. 10 postupaka s Menopurom nisam - kakva ti je to računica?!?!?
Eto, ja sam nakon XX postupaka zatrudnila u prirodnom postupku - zaključak - niti jedna stimulacija nije dobra.
Ne možemo razmišljat tako.
Znam da ti je sve novo ali na krivi način pristupaš.

----------


## nala03

Moram malo obraniti *inspire*..Mislim da ona ne racuna na to da ce i ona dobiti bebu samo ako je na Menopuru ili bilo cemu drugome,nego samo trazi informacije jer je prvi put u ovome..I meni je puno znacilo kada sam cure ovdje pitala da li kome uspio prvi stimulirani IVF iz prve...Naravno ne mozemo bas puno oslanjati na druge jer smo svi individualni i svako ima drugu pricu/dijagnozu..

----------


## inspire_me

> U naajmanju ruku postavljaš neobična pitanja... U MPO uopće nije bitno tko je s kakvom stimulacijom zatrudnio, nego kako je na istu reagirao. Neki dobiju više, neki manje JS. Za trudnoću je bitno sasvim drugo, bitna je kvaliteta jajnih stanica, spermiogram, endometrij...a ne Menopur, Gonal ili Puregon.
> Sara38 je zatrudnila s Menopurom, ja nakon npr. 10 postupaka s Menopurom nisam - kakva ti je to računica?!?!?
> Eto, ja sam nakon XX postupaka zatrudnila u prirodnom postupku - zaključak - niti jedna stimulacija nije dobra.
> Ne možemo razmišljat tako.
> Znam da ti je sve novo ali na krivi način pristupaš.


Sve stoji sto si rekla, ali nisam ja tako friska u ovome racunajuci vrijeme koje se trudimo postati roditelji prije trazenja lijecnicke pomoci i vrijeme provedeno na humanoj u Rijeci. Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani postupak ali ne i prvi postupak opcenito i dobro znam da je jako puno faktora potrebno da bi se ostvarila trudnoca. 
Upravo je reakcija na injekcije Menopura ono sto sam i pitala, zanima me koliko ste js dobile? Ja sam osoba koja je najcesce u nekom prosjeku, pa me zanima da li ce to i ovaj put biti tako...

----------


## butterfly101

> kad sam bila na dogovoru za stimulirani moj dr mi je napisao puregon kao stimulaciju, jucer dodjem po lijekove a kaze sestra da su mi promijenili i da mi menopur 
> a ja se vec informirala o puregonu i saznala sve sto me zanimalo, a sad opet ispocetka  
> 
> dakle drage forumasice, molim za pomoc...zanimaju me vasa iskustva s menopurom? kako ste reagirale (broj folikula, broj jajnih stania), da li ste imale neke nuspojave nakon koristenja menopura? i naravno, ima li koja da joj je uspjelo ostati trudna u postupku s menopurom?



ja mislim da bez obzira dali si na puregonu,menopuru,merionalu,gonalu...svako tijelo reagira drugacije i ima drgacije nus pojave. Vec sam bila napisala da sam ja bila na menopuru i dobila u svakom postupku drugaciju reakciju. Znaci da nisam na istoj th uvijek isto reagirala i imala isti broj f olikula odnosno j.s. Jednom dam imala 12-13 folikula,drugi puta 9 koji su imali nezrele j.s i treci puta sam dobila blagu hiper.

Tako da mislim da mozda nije bas pouzdano vodit se iskustvima drugih jer jedno tjelo/zena moze reagirat drugacije. Moji dr. Je uvijek ponavljao da je ne samo svaka zena drugacija nego i svaki ciklus i nikad neznamo kako cemo reagirati. Tek kad sam sve to prosla sam kuzila sta je htio rec.

----------


## cranky

> dakle drage forumasice, molim za pomoc...zanimaju me vasa iskustva s menopurom? kako ste reagirale (broj folikula, broj jajnih stanica), da li ste imale neke nuspojave nakon koristenja menopura?* i naravno, ima li koja da joj je uspjelo ostati trudna u postupku s menopurom*?





> Upravo je reakcija na injekcije Menopura ono sto sam i pitala,


Nemoj se ljutit, ali meni je došlo da ti napišem da sam u dobitnom postupku jela pez bombone kao stimulaciju  :Rolling Eyes:  Odustala sam, naravno, jer nisam željela antagonizirat temu i izazivat nepotrebne svađe.
Jasno mi je da si se vjerojatno brzopleto i nespretno izrazila, ali ovo je pisani forum i tvoj post čita puno ljudi. 
Ako se dosad davalo menopure ili gonale (a pred malo su počeli s puregonima), naravno da nas ima brdo koje smo ostale trudne u postupku s menopurom. Kužiš  :Wink: 
Isto tako, (sad moram malo štrigu glumit) postoje druge teme na ovom pdf-u  gdje se raspravlja o reakcijama na menopure  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

nala03, ne treba inspire me branit, mi ju ne napadamo, mi ju usmjeravamo. Ipak je tu koja godina više iskustva od nje.
inspire me, ajmo ovako...Gonali se daju kokicama, Menopuri kokama. Nuspojava, generalno nema.
Aj, ti dođi na kavicu, uživo si lakše objasnimo?!

----------


## phiphy

*Cranky*, da ti ne znam Saru, mislila bih da si odradila svoj pez  :Laughing:  stimulirani pred bar 20 godina...kako si se sjetila pez bombona  :Smile:  , to još postoji?! Ah, djetinjstvo...

----------


## tigrical

> (a nije ni interneta bilo ).


sara ko' da je 15 godina na humanoj :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky*, da ti ne znam Saru, mislila bih da si odradila svoj pez  stimulirani pred bar 20 godina...kako si se sjetila pez bombona  , to još postoji?! Ah, djetinjstvo...


Čekaj, čekaj za cca 1,5 godina kad ti M počne "Mama, ja bi pezića!!!!" Naravno da postoje  :Wink: 

Alo, popušit ćemo kazne svi zbog chatanja  :Cool:

----------


## Argente

Ja bih samo dodala, ako je nekom promaklo, da je puregon=FSH, a menopur=FSH+LH; nadajmo se da inspire_me ima neke neutralne godine i nalaze pa sve igra...
Što ti je prepisano za supresiju? Mislim, da li ti je kompletno promijenjen protokol pa si iz puregon+orgalutran prešla na menopur+decapeptyl ili?

----------


## vatra86

Arđo kuco stara, jesi ti pisala negdje svoje iskustvo s poroda? Kako si? Kako se snalazite? Kako bebac?

Ja sam dobivala Puregone, i cuclala Rondo C bombone.. He he fora mi to s Pez..

----------


## sara38

> sara ko' da je 15 godina na humanoj


Točnije prije 13 a nije to velika razlika.  :Razz:  (pliz ja ne bih ječmenac...  :Grin: )

----------


## tigrical

Nema jecmenca! OT smo ali vi ste krenuli dosta iza nas...ali bit je bio u internetu

----------


## inspire_me

> Ja bih samo dodala, ako je nekom promaklo, da je puregon=FSH, a menopur=FSH+LH; nadajmo se da inspire_me ima neke neutralne godine i nalaze pa sve igra...
> Što ti je prepisano za supresiju? Mislim, da li ti je kompletno promijenjen protokol pa si iz puregon+orgalutran prešla na menopur+decapeptyl ili?


Hvala na objašnjenju za ovo da je menopur=FSH+LH, u međuvremenu sam našla vremena pa se i sama informirala malo više, blaženi internet  :Wink: 
Inace, imam 31 g.
Za sada sam dobila samo menopur za 4 dana, cekam m koja bi trebala stici danas-sutra pa krecem s tim. Moj dr mi je na dogovoru samo rekao da koristim injekcije 4 dana i da 6. dan dodjem na ultrazvuk a onda se dogovaramo za dalje..

----------


## sara38

> Nema jecmenca! OT smo ali vi ste krenuli dosta iza nas...ali bit je bio u internetu


Moderatorice će nas opomenuti.... Ma sve je to tako nebitno, bitno je doći do cilja.... Ali sam htjela reći da puno prije samih postupaka kod nas idiopata kreću silne pretrage, moj prvi nalaz sa pretraga datira iz 2000. godine, a tada se nisi baš mogao puno informirati o svemu na internetu, sjećam se da sam po knjižnim centrima tražila knjige u kojima bih mogla nešto više saznati.....  :Heart:

----------


## inspire_me

> Aj, ti dođi na kavicu, uživo si lakše objasnimo?!


Na zalost ne mogu ovaj put doci na kavicu, svejedno hvala na pozivu  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Za sada sam dobila samo menopur za 4 dana, cekam m koja bi trebala stici danas-sutra pa krecem s tim. Moj dr mi je na dogovoru samo rekao da koristim injekcije 4 dana i da 6. dan dodjem na ultrazvuk a onda se dogovaramo za dalje..


Koliko Menopura dnevno?

----------


## inspire_me

150 IU dnevno, tj. po 2 ampulice

----------


## dino84

> 150 IU dnevno, tj. po 2 ampulice


Bila sam jucer na konzultacijama i dobila isti takav protokol, znaci 2 Menopura dnevno od 2 do 6 dc i onda 6 dc moram doci na fm. Kaze dr da kako nismo imali uspjeha s Gonalima da bi on pokusao ovako. Posto mi je ovo zadnji stimulirani postupak, malo me cudi sto mi je promijenio lijekove. Uveo  mi je jos i Andol 100 zbog mutacija na PAI i MTHFR. 

Svim curama zelim puno srece u postupcima, a ja idem sad istrazivati o Menopurima  :Smile:

----------


## paty

znači ne štrajkaju dr.na humanoj?
dina 84 kad krećeš sa stimulacijom?

----------


## inspire_me

> Bila sam jucer na konzultacijama i dobila isti takav protokol, znaci 2 Menopura dnevno od 2 do 6 dc i onda 6 dc moram doci na fm. Kaze dr da kako nismo imali uspjeha s Gonalima da bi on pokusao ovako. Posto mi je ovo zadnji stimulirani postupak, malo me cudi sto mi je promijenio lijekove. Uveo  mi je jos i Andol 100 zbog mutacija na PAI i MTHFR. 
> 
> Svim curama zelim puno srece u postupcima, a ja idem sad istrazivati o Menopurima



Sretno dino i neka ti onda ovaj bude dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

dino84   Šaljem puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Dino ~~
Ja sam se bila narucit danas, izgleda da nitko ne strajka, bar sestre nisu napomenule nikome nista.. petak prvi UZ nadamo se fet-u...

----------


## nina70

dino84 ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Napokon jejja!

----------


## vatra86

Cure nisam bas u toku, opet sam zavrsila u bolnici s krvarenjem obilnim,i to je iz placente koja je na uscu..
Zato svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke

----------


## Aerin

Ajme vatrice.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ne kuzim se puno ali  :fige:  da bude sve ok :grli:

----------


## dino84

Hvala vam, cure moje  :Smile: 

*Paty*, krajem 10. mj. trebam dobiti M i onda krećem, nadam se ovaj put uspješno.

*Vatra*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se krvarenje prestane i da imaš napokon mirnu trudnoću.

*Jejja*, sretno  i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET.

Niti je prošli tjedan nisam stekla neki dojam da bilo tko od njih na humanoj štrajka.

----------


## Kikica1

Vatrica, imala je moja mama placentu previu i prilicno sokovitu trudnocu radi toga. Imala je i neke druge teze komplikacije koje su djelomicno i uzrokovale da je posteljica bila tako nisko. Rezime - 6 mjeseci lezanja u bolnici, serklaz, dve pripreme na hitni carski zbog krvarenja, hrpa injekcija da zadrzi trudnocu (pretpostavljam progesterona ili neceg protiv trudova, ona ne zna sta je primala). Zavrsilo je tako da je iznesla trudnocu do kraja i rodila me na predvidjeni termin, kaze da je dobila neke lagane trudice bas taj dan kad joj je bio planiran CR. 
Da te ne uplasim, samo da vidis da ima gadnih situacija a da sve na kraju bude ok. Nego, ti nisi jos u 20tt? Moze se posteljica jos i dignuti pa sve prodje skolski. Sto brzi prolazak svega ruznog i da ides doma ti zelim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Aerin

Cure da li je imala koja iskustva sa kortikosteroidima za bolju implantaciju.. Ja mislim da kod mene jednostavno ne dolazi do impl.zbog mog hashimota i visokih antitijena.

Eto kod mene 1dc i danas se narucujem za svoju prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## nina70

Vatra, drži se  :Heart: 
Aerin, ja sam uzimala u dva postupka decortin. Drugi put nije djelovalo iako su bili odlični embriji  :neznam:

----------


## vatra86

Drzim se.. nekako vjerujem da cemo izgurati sve to...samo da nema tih izljeva krvi,jer poludim na to..a moj bebo jos i napredan za tjedan dana.mrvica mamina...

----------


## nina70

Ma znam da bi ti rado šetala svoj trbušćić ali neka si ti pod nadzorom.

----------


## kameleon

dino,jejja sretno u postupcima!!!!!!
vatra  :Heart:  čuvajte se!!  
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tigrical

Kameleon, kakva je situacija kod tebe?

Imamo i inkognituše...

----------


## kameleon

priprema...mm danas bio kod doktora,kaže da je jako dobar nalaz!!  :Very Happy:   :pivo: 
pozor...sutra radim papu,briseve,markere...
sad.... će biti...e to je dobro pitanje..ako bude sreće u 11.mj sam pikalica!!!  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## innu

Bravo kameleon, sretno!
Inkognituše, jel' ajmo postrojavanje!
Dino, jejja sretno!
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje treba mi savjet: da li neka zna kako ide MPO sa niskim TSH meni 0.01 A T3 I T4 su mi u redu!!!  sad sam trebala u 11 mj u FET pa mi je endokrinolog reko da šta se njega tiće da mogu..........jer ako čekamo idealno da mogu proći godine i nek se dogovorim sa svojim MPO dokt.( ja kod dr.V.) pa me zanima ako ima koja da je kod njega sa istim problemom da mi se javi da znam kako on na to "gleda"

----------


## dino84

*suzy.s*, mislim da dr. V. ne obraća pozornost na štitnjaču, barem mene nije nikada pitao ništa vezano za nju. Sve nalaze sam izvadila na svoju ruku. Nemam iskustva s niskim TSH, nego visokim, ali meni se je nakon 2 mjeseca korištenja terapije spustio na normalnu razinu. Ne znam, ako ideš na konzultacije prije FET -a razgovaraj s dr pa ćeš vidjeti koje je njegovo mišljenje. Iako da sam ja na tvom mjestu, pričekala bih s s postupkom.

----------


## nina70

kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aerin

> cure moje treba mi savjet: da li neka zna kako ide MPO sa niskim TSH meni 0.01 A T3 I T4 su mi u redu!!!  sad sam trebala u 11 mj u FET pa mi je endokrinolog reko da šta se njega tiće da mogu..........jer ako čekamo idealno da mogu proći godine i nek se dogovorim sa svojim MPO dokt.( ja kod dr.V.) pa me zanima ako ima koja da je kod njega sa istim problemom da mi se javi da znam kako on na to "gleda"


Moj savijet ti je da si izvadis ft3 i ft4 i ako su oni u redu tsh je skroz nebitan i ti imas nokog super endokrinologa, molim njegovo ime u pp  :Wink: 
Ja sam jako puno citala o stitnjaci jer sam na prirodnim hormonima i tsh uopce nije hormon stitnjace.. U glavnom ako su ti ft3 i ft4 (znaci slobodni t3 i t4) ok samo naprijed.. Jos se cak preporuca da su na gornjoj granici..

----------


## nina70

Cure ima ko viška Ovitrelle. Čekam magistru da mi se javi ali kao da je u zemlju propala. Može na pp

----------


## Aerin

Imam 2 pitanja;

1. Iduci ciklus (ako ovaj ne uspije) idemo opet na IUI ali i putujemo, e sad recimo da M dodje na vrijeme i da O bude do 16dc onda ok al recimo da ce O biti kasnije i ja sve otkazem jer putujem.. Da li mi se taj ciklus racuna da smo radili IUI, a necemo ga napraviti..ako sam dobro objasnila..

2. Da li bolovanje koje cu uzimati za folikulometrije imam pravo na 100% ili samo 80% jer sam citala da postoje sifre vezane za ZATRUDNJIVANJE..neplodnost

Hvala curke  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

1. Ako putujes nemoj riskirat da bezveze prekidas postupak nego odmah preskoci taj ciklus
2. Vidi sa svojom gin. a i na netu mozes naci koliko dana po kojoj sifri imas pravo na bo.

----------


## Argente

Dok nisi trudna, nema 100%
Ići ćeš na šifre N97-2 tj., N98-3tj. ili Z31-1tj., AO- ono s manje para tj. na teret poslodavca (meni je bilo 70% mislim)

----------


## Aerin

Aha znaci nema tipa komplikacije u svezi trudnoce? Ok hvala.. Da 70% krivo sam sam napisala..

----------


## Aerin

Interesantno.. Citam u RRIF-u
"Zbog BOLESTI i komplikacija U SVEZI s trudnoćom i porođajem"

Ja mislim da imamo pravo samo naši doktori to ne znaju ili ne zele znati..

----------


## phiphy

Tumačenje je očito takvo da se to odnosi na sva stanja nakon što dođe do trudnoće.

----------


## Aerin

A hebi ga..tak je kak je.. Pitam da se ne zblamiram kod dr..

Imam jos jedno pitanje za bas koje niste iz Ri.. Jel imaju neki poseban wc za muzeve dok daju uzorak il to idu tamo u onaj u hodniku? Bas me trta kako ce on to tamo  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

Do pred godinu dana nije bilo posebnog WC-a, idu u onaj kod automata za kavu...sumnjam da se nešto promijenilo.

----------


## jejja

Da, onaj kod automata je i dalje, dobiju kljuc i to je to..

----------


## jejja

A u vezi bolovanja, info kazu - sifre n97- je 14 dana- postupci vezano uz mpo i n98-21 dan-komplikacije u mpo , bitna je ona sifra koja slijedi iza a glasi A0 to je onda 70-90% ovisno o poslodavcu ili G0 a to pokriva hzzo i iznosi 100% ... Ali G0 nemozes dobit dok trudnoca nije potvrdjena .. to je ono sto sam ja uspjela shvatiti.. ali to bi ti i tvoja gin.trebala znat rec..

----------


## vatra86

Ma ja sam trudna pa ne dobivam 100% place, nego max naknadu za komplikacije onih 4200 kn..
Bo...

----------


## tikiica

Sutra su najavili kako će doktori na ulice zbog štrajka.. Zna li netko hvata li to i humanu?
Sutra su mi prve konzultacije i nažicala sam da idem ranije s posla, pa ne bi htjela poljubiti vrata (budući da nisam hitan slučaj)

p.s. Aerin, uzorak se mora dati unutar sat vremena u proceduru, pa ako niste jako daleko od Ri, muž može to obaviti i doma

----------


## phiphy

U Ri se IUI radi bez štoperice, tako da se na dan fm. određuje da li će biti IUI ili ne pa to komplicira odrađivanje posla doma...

----------


## Aerin

Znaci mm bi vec lagano nakon sutra mogao krenuti samnom za Ri?

----------


## Aerin

> Da, onaj kod automata je i dalje, dobiju kljuc i to je to..


Hahaha sutra ces mi pokazati  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

> Sutra su najavili kako će doktori na ulice zbog štrajka.. Zna li netko hvata li to i humanu?
> Sutra su mi prve konzultacije i nažicala sam da idem ranije s posla, pa ne bi htjela poljubiti vrata (budući da nisam hitan slučaj)
> 
> p.s. Aerin, uzorak se mora dati unutar sat vremena u proceduru, pa ako niste jako daleko od Ri, muž može to obaviti i doma


Jejja i ja smo sutra na folikulometriji pa ti mozemo javit al mislim da mece strajkat  :Wink: 

A imamo do Ri nekih 50ak min al to sto phiphy kaze..ne znas kad ce tocno bit IUI pa nema smisla nosit u casici a IUI npr nece biti taj dan..

----------


## phiphy

> Znaci mm bi vec lagano nakon sutra mogao krenuti samnom za Ri?


Dr. će ti reći kad da ti dođe i m. To ne znači da će IUI biti taj dan, možda će dr. procijeniti da ipak to nije to i reći vam da dođete i dan poslije skupa...

----------


## Argente

> Ma ja sam trudna pa ne dobivam 100% place, nego max naknadu za komplikacije onih 4200 kn..
> Bo...


Da, naravno, za komplikacije je 100% do max iznosa od 4260.
Punu plaću ćeš opet dobiti 45 (ili 28, kako kome dr otvori) dana prije poroda do navršenih 6 mj. djetetovog života.

----------


## Argente

> A u vezi bolovanja, info kazu - sifre n97- je 14 dana- postupci vezano uz mpo i n98-21 dan-komplikacije u mpo , bitna je ona sifra koja slijedi iza a glasi A0 to je onda 70-90% ovisno o poslodavcu ili G0 a to pokriva hzzo i iznosi 100% ... Ali G0 nemozes dobit dok trudnoca nije potvrdjena .. to je ono sto sam ja uspjela shvatiti.. ali to bi ti i tvoja gin.trebala znat rec..


Nadopunjavam: ili Z31, do 7 dana. Ove 3 šifre idu na A0.

----------


## tikiica

&Aerin
Isprike, ja sam još zelena ovdje :sramimse:
Nisam znala na šo ciljas, a mm je nedavno radio test pa zato znam za čašicu i sat vremena fore  :Smile: 
Ne opterećj se sa javljajem, doć ću u 12 pa ćemo vidjeti  :Wink:  Svejedno, hvala ti!

----------


## jejja

Tikiica javi kako je proslo, dodji na odbrojavanje  :Wink:  nikakav strajk nisam primjetila danas

----------


## vatra86

Hvala Argente!  :Kiss:

----------


## Aerin

Tikiica javi se..  :Smile:

----------


## tikiica

Evo me  :Smile:  Nisam stigla ranije jer sam morala guglati da vas ne zatrpam pitanjima  :Smile: 

Ugl, nije mi bila dr S. jer je imala neka predavanja pa me primila i pregledala druga doktorica. Potvrdila je pcos, uvećana oba jajnika sa mnoštvom malih folikula. Dobili smo spisak na kojem piše koju sve dokumentaciju moramo skupiti. Sad moram zvati svoju dr. i tražiti nalaze koje sam napravila (imam papu iz 8.mj), uputnice za hormone i ostale pretrage krvi i zatražiti pregled za ono što mi fali (mislim da briseve cerviksa ne rade kod godišnje kontrole, ili se varam?)

I sad pitanje što se tiče izjava.. iako smo rekli da smo u braku, na popisu su izjave koje moramo ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika (priznanje očinstva i pristanak priznanja)- to nam je naglasila da svaki put novo ovjerene izjave moramo donijeti. Guglanjem sam vidjela da to trebaju parovi koji su u izvanbračnoj zajednici. Trebaju mi te izjave?

----------


## tigrical

tikiica, koja dr. te primila na konzultacije??!

----------


## tikiica

dr. Lustig Rubinić

----------


## paty

koja je sad ta?Znam da je bio neki mladi ali ne doktorica.

----------


## Aerin

Cini mi se da je danas (ili u pon, ne znam vise) sa dr. V sjedila mlada doktorica plave kose.
Tikiica jel to ta?

----------


## tikiica

Valjda je.. mlada, cca 35-36 god, plave kose srednje dužine  :Smile:  I odlična je!
Bili su i studenti ali je mm rekao da jednu zna jer joj je držao vježbe, pa ih je sprašila prije pregleda.. nisam imala publiku :D yesss!

----------


## Aerin

Ma to je ta onda  :Smile:  al cekaj.. Hoce te sad ona vodit ili?

----------


## Kikica1

Ne kuzim cemu obilazenje javnog biljeznika prije svakog postupka. Da se nije opet sta promjenilo? Mi smo jos 2010. dali vjencani list i nakon toga me nitko nista nije pitao. Dala sam oriđiđi jer i tako za prijavu djeteta ne smije biti stariji od 6mj ali znam da na humanoj i kopiju prihvacaju.

----------


## vita22

Ja mislim da nije mislila na potvrde od bilježnika nego oni pristanci o zamrzavanju embrija,vađenju stanica .....3 papira koja se potpisuju svaki put prije postupka

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Valjda je.. mlada, cca 35-36 god, plave kose srednje dužine  I odlična je!
> Bili su i studenti ali je mm rekao da jednu zna jer joj je držao vježbe, pa ih je sprašila prije pregleda.. nisam imala publiku :D yesss!


Šta to znači da uvode pojačanje na humanoj ili će nekog mijenjati?

----------


## jejja

Jucer je dr M.trebao drzati vjezbe studentima ali nije, pa je studente preuzela prof.S. a ta plava je njena asistentica..
Sto se tice briseva ureaplazma,mikoplazma i ostali moras imati ne starije od 6mj (ili godine dana).. A ako doneses vjencani list i to kopiju mislim da neces morat nista kod biljeznika nosit, asistetica je to mozda nesto krivo rekla..

----------


## tikiica

Voditi će me dr. S, ovo je bilo extra da ju mijenja, samo jučer.
Izjave koje pišu da se moraju ovjeriti- tiču se priznanja očinstva (muž) i pristanka priznanja (žena), kao što sam prije navela. Mislim da to treba tek ako, i kad, dođe do postupka umjetne oplodnje. Meni će prvo raditi provjere prohodnosti, dalje još ne znam kojim redom će ići i što (idem korak po korak). Mislim da izjave ne trebaju u našem slučaju budući da smo bračni par. Htjela sam samo da mi netko od vas to potvrdi  :Smile: 

Znam da mi brisevi i ostatak ne smiju biti stariji od 1g, 6mj, kako već koji nalaz. Nego sam 22.8. bila na redovitom pregledu, kad sam radila papa test. Dakle, on mi vrijedi (1 god), ali nisam sigurna rade li se automatski i ostale kontrole (čiji nalazi bi mi znači vrijedili još 1-2mj ili duže) ili ću morati ponovo na kontrolu i naglasiti koje pretrage želim?

----------


## Aerin

Joj tikiica tek sad sam procitala cijeli post  :facepalm:  ne netrebaju ti nikakve izjave od jb, samo kopija vjencanog lista..eto ja sve predaka bas u ponedjeljak, a brisevi su mi od 5og mj i za ovaj IUI ce biti ok kaze dr.V

Ahh znaci to je od dr.S asistentica? Ma mora da je onda jucer sjedila :D

----------


## phiphy

> ali nisam sigurna rade li se automatski i ostale kontrole (čiji nalazi bi mi znači vrijedili još 1-2mj ili duže) ili ću morati ponovo na kontrolu i naglasiti koje pretrage želim?


Morat ćeš opet kod svoje socijalke da ti napravi sve briseve osim ako ti ih nije napravila tada, a vjerojatno nije jer to ne rade samo tako, a i sjetila bi se jer briseve sama nosiš na Zavod za javno zdravstvo. Ideš kod nje, napraviš briseve i dobiješ uputnice za ostalo. Nazovi najprije svoju ginekologicu, kod nekih socijalaca moraš najprije na Zavod za javno zdravstvo po epruvetice pa na vađenje briseva pa opet nazad s epruveticama na Zavod. Neki imaju epruvetice kod sebe u ordinaciji.

----------


## tikiica

Hvala phiphy!
Čeka me razgovor sa sestrom moje socijalke :D i dogovor oko svega.. Valjda ću prije nove godine doć na red za pregled, briseve itd..  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Ako ti ne bude odgovarao termin kod socijalne, možeš vaditi briseve i kod privatnika, npr. u Suncu dođe 150 kuna. Znači, socijalka ti da sve uputnice za Zavod, tako da ti briseve izanaliziraju besplatno, a platiš samo vađenje brisa. Koji vam je sad plan? Skupljate nalaze pa opet ideš na konzultacije ili se moraš javiti za HSSG?

----------


## tikiica

Skupljamo nalaze i uputnice.. to sve planiram rješiti sl tjedan. I čekam da m dođe, zbog vađenja hormona.. Danas je 22. dan, sad ćemo vidjeti kad će doći  :Smile: 
Onda se opet njima javljam.. vjerojatno na konzultacije kada će mi biti dr S. ne zamjena, pa onda prohodnost.. Mislim da je prohodnost slijedeći logički potez, ali znam da bez svih ovih nalaza ne mogu ništa.
Ova info za vađenje briseva mi zlata vrijedi.. ja se biser toga ne bi nikad sjetila  :facepalm:

----------


## tigrical

Na zadnjoj kavi je bila s nama jedna suborka koja nije na forumu a čekala je rezultate FET-a, javljam da je beta pozitivna!!! Bravo i sretno dalje!

----------


## kameleon

ajme divno!!!čestitam  :Very Happy:  
ja sam sjedila do nje i nadam se da je zarazna ta pozitivna beta!  :Laughing: 
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## cranky

Weeeeeeeheeeeee :-d :-d

----------


## Kikica1

> kod nekih socijalaca moraš najprije na Zavod za javno zdravstvo po epruvetice pa na vađenje briseva pa opet nazad s epruveticama na Zavod. Neki imaju epruvetice kod sebe u ordinaciji.


Ja bi samo dodala da sam ja znala ici po epruvetice i onda obaviti briseve pa ih s uputnicom vratiti na Zavod. Jednostavnije je i sigurna si da ces briseve obaviti a ne da dodjes kod ginekologa pa kaze da epruvetica  nema iako su ih jos prosli tjedan imali (tako je bar kod moje znalo biti).

----------


## tikiica

Ok, sad vjerojatno pitam gluposti al neka..  :Smile: 
Ako briseve budem uzimala kod privatnika (jer će moja socijalka vjerojatno imati podužu listu čekanja slobodnog termina), tamo mi daju svoje epruvetice s kojima idem na Zavod? Ili moram isto na Zavod po njihove?
Socijalka mi svakako mora dati uputnicu za analizu briseva na Zavodu? (opet mislim da je tako, ali tražim potvrdu  :Grin: )

----------


## phiphy

> Ok, sad vjerojatno pitam gluposti al neka..


'Ko pita, ne skita  :Smile:  




> Ako briseve budem uzimala kod privatnika (jer će moja socijalka vjerojatno imati podužu listu čekanja slobodnog termina), tamo mi daju svoje epruvetice s kojima idem na Zavod? Ili moram isto na Zavod po njihove?


U Suncu imaju svoje, ali po tom pitanju najbolje zovni onog kod koga ćeš ići i pitaj.





> Socijalka mi svakako mora dati uputnicu za analizu briseva na Zavodu? (opet mislim da je tako, ali tražim potvrdu )


Da. Može i bez, ali onda masno košta, oko 1000 kuna.

----------


## tikiica

Hvala phiphy!  :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

> Na zadnjoj kavi je bila s nama jedna suborka koja nije na forumu a čekala je rezultate FET-a, javljam da je beta pozitivna!!! Bravo i sretno dalje!


Prekrasnooooo!! Čestitam i nek sve bude super! (Muž ju je sreo i čestitao joj, a ja ću je izljubit kad je sretnem  :Wink: )

----------


## nina70

> Na zadnjoj kavi je bila s nama jedna suborka koja nije na forumu a čekala je rezultate FET-a, javljam da je beta pozitivna!!! Bravo i sretno dalje!


Joj tek sad vidim! Bravo, čestitke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dino84

Cure, gdje ste? Nešto nam je utihnula tema u zadnje vrijeme. Ja u četvrtak idem na kontrolni UZV prije postupka i ako sve bude ok, kad stigne M, krećem s pikanjem. Baš jedva čekam, puno je vremena prošlo od zadnjeg postupka.

----------


## nina70

Da, baš je tiho 

*dino84*, držim  :fige:  za UZV

----------


## kiki30

ja svako malo škicnem,ma baš je zatišje..
sad će nam naše drage nina70 i jejja javit svoje bete pa će biti jako veseloo...ajde cure držim fige
dino,sretno s pikanjem !!
vjerovatno ću i ja uskoro po svog smrzlića  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Nina70  jel si ti to u postupku?
Joj cure tako biste mi uljepsale dane da vam uspije.. A sta da vam posaljem? Mozda malo ******************* dok je imam

----------


## Aerin

Evo da se javim.. Jutros na pregledu je dr.V rekao da ce raditi IUI ali da ce mi dati stopericu kako bi bio siguran da ce folikul do sutra popodne puknuti.. Malo prije 9 stoperica, a u 10:30 IUI

----------


## nina70

Aerin, da pukne sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vatrice, šaljem pp.

----------


## Aerin

Nina  :Kiss:  hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## giga

Prijavljujem betu 11.11. , danas u podne bio FET dva smrzlića još mi ostalo 4  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

giga bravo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

beta 11.11.???

----------


## giga

a da 11.11. , tri tjedna tako profesorica prakticira iako sam ja uvijek išla na 12-15 dan , ali mislim da ću ovaj put čekat 11.11.  :Cekam:  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

giga sretno!
Inkognituše, cekamo bete!

----------


## tikiica

Pozdrav ženskice!
Ja se ne javljam jer kod mene ništa novo... skupljaju se nalazi. Ovaj tjedan rješavam analizu hormona (m stigla nakon 33 dana  :Smile:  ), prvi tjedan u 11.mj ostale nalaze krvi, ultrazvuk štitnjače, briseve.. Dakle, druge konzultacije očekujem u 12mj, možda i provjeru prohodnosti.
Sretno svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## nina70

*kiki30*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvog smrzlića. Nedaj da te dugo čeka  :Heart: 

*giga*, ma pusti profačku. Pa to je fet, moš mislit što bi ona čekala

----------


## inspire_me

Bok cure! Ja prijavljujem danas 5dnt, beta 07.11. nadam se da cu je docekati ovaj put  :Yes: 

Imam jedno pitanje jer sam malo u nedoumici, naime nakon transfera su mi rekli da ce me zvati iz laba da mi jave da li imam kojeg smrzlica a nisu me zvali u petak. 
Da li oni zovu samo ako ima neki smrzlic ili da im malo dosadjujem i zovem ih?

----------


## vita22

inspire me javljaju jedino ako ima smrzlića

----------


## Mudrica

Stigla među vas još jedna ...
Nakon podosta muke da zatrudnim jednostavno mi je sada potreba 
dijeliti to s nekim tko "razumije"  :Smile:

----------


## inspire_me

> inspire me javljaju jedino ako ima smrzlića


hvala vita, zvala sam ih danas pa su mi tako i oni rekli, dakle nema smrzlica  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

aha,kako smo malo živnule  :Wink: 
giga,bravo !! sretno!!!
inspire,držim fige za ovu mrvicu,tako da ti smrzlić ni ne treba  :Smile:   sretno!!
nina,brzo ću ja po smrzlića  :Smile: 




,.

----------


## tigrical

inspire me, bravo! Daj koji detalj...koliko je bilo JS, koliko su ti vratili i koji dan? Sretno!

----------


## jejja

3 tjedna i dr M.prakticira.. kiki30 cekam teee  :Smile:  nadam se da uskoro kreces i ti po svog eskima ..

----------


## vatra86

Inspire me..tako su i meni rekli da ce me zvati ako bude smrzlica pa nisu jer ga nije ni bilo, ali mi nije ni trebao jer sam ostala T, zelim ti isti scenarij samo uredniju trudnocu
Jejja, kiki30, nina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mudrica dobro dosla, nazalost.. Samo se ti nama izjadaj...pitaj...

----------


## inspire_me

tigrical...punktirano mi je 8 js, 3. dan smo imali 4 embrija, a 5. dan 2 blastice i 2 jos uvijek u fazi embrija. Vracena je jedna blastica, a ostali su pusteni do 6. dana jer nisu bili dovoljno kvalitetni za zamrzavanje. Očito je tako i ostalo jer me nisu ni zvali iz laba taj 6. dan. Inače, bila sam na Menopuru 150 uI od 2. dana ciklusa do punkcije (ukupno 9 dana), i 2 dana (7. i 8. dan) sam uz Menopur pikala i Cetrotide (mislim da se tako zove, mozda sam koje slovo pobrkala  :Unsure: )

vatra86 bas ti hvala na potpori, i ja se nadam tome. Na zalost, kako dani od transfera prolaze moj optimizam se smanjuje pa ovako lijepi primjeri poput tebe dizu moral  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce ti se tvoja trudnoca stabilizirati i da ces do kraja uzivati u svakom trenutku  :Wink:

----------


## tikiica

Evo mene opet s pitanjem..  :Embarassed: 

Dobila sam uputnicu za nuklearnu (radioizotropna dijagnostika)- obrada štitne žlijezde (i dalje pičam o nalazima koje treba skupiti prije ikakve dijagnoze na humanoj).
Našla brojeve tel. i zovem između 11-13h radi info. Nisam ih uspjela dobiti pa trebam vašu pomoć. Zanima me, je li dovoljno samo banuti u 7 ujutro i reći evo mene s ovom uputnicom ili se moram naručiti (faxiranje uputnice i zvanje telefonom)?
Pitala sam svoju dr. dok mi je pisala uputnicu "šta to mogu bilo kad? Oni rade od 7 jel tako?", odgovorila je "da".  :Undecided:  Još je rekla da tražim dr. Petretić (uz napomenu da me poslala moja dr).
Zanima me zbog posla jer u 11.mj ionako uzimam 2 slobodna dana pa bi tad obavila sve te kontrole, vađenje krvi.. A i ako je u 7h ujutro, možda stignem i prije posla. Ne znam uopće što će mi raditi i koliko to traje. Bi to bio ultrazvuk štitnjače?

----------


## flygirl

Drage forumašice, htjela sam vam se malo javiti. Za one koji me ne poznaju, ja sam neaktivni promatrač foruma, preselila van države taman kad smo počeli nešto raditi sa dr. V. Dijagnoza je bila nespecificirana neplodnost, mi oboje zdravi a ništa se ne događa gotovo godinu i pol intenzivnih pokušaja. Uspjela sam u veljači na HSSG i nakon toga otišla van, a dr. V. mi je savjetovao da ako do jeseni ne zatrudnim, da se razmislimo gdje ćemo dalje s postupkom. Na sreću, krajem kolovoza, ja sam prirodno zatrudnila i sada sam u 10t. Osjećam se super i mislim da sam stvarno blagoslovljena jer sam prirodno zatrudnila usljed sve te brige što dalje poduzeti.

Htjela sam vas samo ohrabriti da ne odustajete jer znam da vam stvarno nije lako i da sve to iziskuje puno psihičke snage. Ali vi ste vrlo snažne i odlučne žene koje se ne boje ničega i ja vam skidam kapu jer što vi prolazite, to samo vi ustvari znate. Stvarno vam svima želim da što prije uspijete i da riječka humana ima sve više uspjeha i sve manje pacijentica  :Smile:

----------


## Mudrica

Necu previše pametovati  :Smile:  za štitnjaču sam ja samo vadila krv kao i za spolne hormone... Nalazi bili uredni...prošla prohodnost jajovoda takoder sve uredno... Spermiogram savrsen...ovilacija određena tek 16 dan ciklusa...medutim bez uspjeha...trenutno sakupljam dok. za inseminaciju te je to jaaaako zahtjevno uz posao...

----------


## cranky

tikiica samo bani ujutro na nuklearnu. Krv ce ti odmah izvadit i narucit te na pregled kod dr Petretić.

----------


## Snekica

giga jel to 22.put?! Ili sam dobrano zabrijala?! Kako god bilo da bilo, ovaj put nek ostane bebica do kraja i da se mazite i pazite dugo dugo! 
inspire me sretno! 
flygirl čestitke!

----------


## giga

Snekica .... da ovo je 22. pokušaj nisi zabrijala  :Smile:  i nadam se posljednji iako imam još 4 pingvinića koje me čekaju za još koju trudnoću nakon ove naravno

----------


## tikiica

> tikiica samo bani ujutro na nuklearnu. Krv ce ti odmah izvadit i narucit te na pregled kod dr Petretić.


Hvala cranky!  :Wink:

----------


## Tena789

Aerin, kako je bilo? Što kažu danas? 
 hej cure koliko imate iskustva s transferom 3.dan? obično su vraćali 5.dan blastocistu....trudnoće nakon transfera 3.dan??

----------


## Tena789

Aerin kako je bilo danas? Što kaže dr.V? 
Cure koliko imate iskustva s transferom 3.dan? Obično je bio 5.dan, sad vidim 3....Trudnoća nakon 3.dana transfera?

----------


## Tena789

Aerin kako je bilo? Što kaže dr.V?

----------


## tigrical

Tena789 vrlo je individualan uspjeh transfera 3 ili 5 dan...

----------


## Snekica

giga  :Naklon:  (a ja se 'hvalim' sa mojih 14, piiihhh!)
Tena, blastocistu pretežno vraćaju kad ima više stanica, pa ih puštaju do 5 dana i stadija blastociste. Kod low respondera toga nema ili je pak izuzetno rijetko. Ja osobno nikad nisam došla do 5.dana, a bome ni do trudnoće.

----------


## inspire_me

Jutro cure, molim vas za informaciju ako mi netko moze pomoci; danas mi je 9dpt, a od jucer popodne menstrualni bolovi i smećkasti icjedak. Rekla bi da je to pocetak m, a opet postoji nada da su "samo" neke komplikacije. Naravno da je danas subota i moj ginic ne radi, a ja sam u dilemi da li da cekam pon ili da se javim na ginekologiju (hitnu)? Zvala sam i humanu ali ih do sada jos nisam uspjela dobiti.

----------


## tigrical

inspire me, nema smisla ici na hitnu ili humanu. Nastavi s utrogestanom i cekaj...igra je to zivaca. Sretno!

----------


## phiphy

Nekako mi se čini da bi te s hitne mogli sprašit' doma u roku od odmah  :Grin: . U ovoj fazi ti ionako ne mogu pomoći čak i ako se radi o, kako kažeš, komplikacijama. Progesteron uzimaš, ja bih na tvom mjestu pišnula testić prije nego se obratim medicinarima. Na UZV-u se ionako ne bi trebalo ništa vidjeti, a i poželjnije je što manje kopati dolje nakon transfera.

----------


## mravak

inspire_me........  samo nastavi sa utrogestanima .....ako krene svježa krv znači da je došla menstruacija i tada mnoge cure prestanu sa utrogestanima.....ja sam u dobitnom postupku imala smeđe krvarenje jedan dan , mislim da je bio 11dnt, i već sam mislila da je sve gotovo, napravila sam test koji mi je pokazao nekakvu sjenu nakon 15min,onda sam išla vadit betu privatno i  beta mi je taj dan bila 135!..... drži se !!

----------


## mravak

...i da .....također sam u dobitnom potupku imala menstrualne bolove i plakala sam zbog toga jer mi je postupak propao, a na kraju trudna.... :fige:

----------


## inspire_me

Hvala vam cure, jucer sam otplakala a sad slijedi igra zivaca dok ne prokrvarim. Kupila sam testic cisto reda radi pa cu ga sutra pisnuti ako prije toga ne procurim. 
Hvala!

----------


## kiki30

inspire,kakvo je stanje,je pao testić?
nina70,jejja... držim fige za bete!!!
giga, sretno!!!!

----------


## kiki30

nina70,sad sam vidjela na odbrojavanju..  :Sad:  jako mi je žao...  hrabro dalje,kako si rekla za smotuljak sve... grlim.. :Love:

----------


## inspire_me

kiki pao je testic ali sam u međuvremenu u dobila pravu m koja je samo potvrdila negativan rezultat testa.

Svim cekalicama bete zelim da je docekaju i da bude veeelika, a nama ostalima da docekamo bolje dane  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

*inspire_me*   :Taps:

----------


## Snekica

*inspire_me* grlim...

----------


## jejja

Inspire_me zao mi je draga  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

inspire,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
jejja,tako mi je drago!! jupi  :Very Happy:    sretno dalje!!

----------


## Frćka

Ja kao da sam prvi put tu, pitanje, molim pomoć. Dobila sam M sad u 15:30, dali na humanoj broje to kao prvi dan ili? Naravno da sam zaboravila... Hvala :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Frcka, ne broje. Je li ti bas jako krenulo? Ako nije, sutrasnji dan prijavi kao prvi.

----------


## Frćka

A ono i je i nije... Ma ima neka fora koliko sati točno, al sam zaboravila jel 14.00, 16.00 ili 17.00! Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Inspire_me  :Love: 

kiki30  :Heart: 

frćka, svako će ti reć drugačije. Mislim ko Tigrical, ako ti je jako krenulo računala bih kao 1.dan,a ako nešto brljavi onda računaj da je sutra

----------


## Tena789

> A ono i je i nije... Ma ima neka fora koliko sati točno, al sam zaboravila jel 14.00, 16.00 ili 17.00! Hvala!


Da računaju do 14 h, barem mi je tako uvijek dr V računao.

----------


## tigrical

Racunaju do 14 jer se do tad javljaju na telefon. Zasto ti igra ulogu danas ili sutra?

----------


## Frćka

Jako ovo s telefonom!  :Smile:  Radim plan, a u biti dođem ujutro na humanu, dobijem menopure i reći će mi dal se krećem bockat sutra ili prekosutra!
Nego sam negdje čitala da se menopuri daju ujutro, pa sam htjela vidjet dal moram jurit na humanu da nešto ne fulam... :Undecided:

----------


## dino84

Meni su sestre prošli tjedan rekle da ako dobijem poslije 16 sati da onda idući dan računam kao 1 dc. Meni danas stigla M, tako da sam u nedjelju na prvoj folikulometriji, a sutra počinjem s pikanjem. 

Nego, zaboravila sam pitati, da li se menopurima pikam isto popodne? Vidim da Frćka piše da je čitala da se daju ujutro, a sestre sam zaboravila pitati.

----------


## tigrical

Menopuri a i sve ostalo se fiksa popodne. Neka me netko ispravi ali mislim da su sve prebacili popodne.
Cure, sretno!

----------


## Frćka

Onda sve stima! Hvalaaaaa! :Smile:

----------


## dino84

*tigrical*, hvala  :Smile:  *Frćka*, sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## ifkaa

bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima ...

----------


## mravak

Jesam dobro razumijela, ako dolazim na humanu da me sestre pikaju sa hormonima dolazim popodne?

----------


## Aerin

> bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima  http://www.oneofus.eu/


Moze u kratko? Ne da mi se citat.. To je protiv rađena eksperimenata na nasim zamrznutim embrijima ili?

----------


## Argente

> Jesam dobro razumijela, ako dolazim na humanu da me sestre pikaju sa hormonima dolazim popodne?


Ne, to je za one koji se bodu sami, na Humanoj ni nema nikog popodne. Dakle, ako će te sestre bosti moraš doći ujutro. Ni ne znam pružaju li tu uslugu, tj. dolazi li više itko dolje na fiksanje?

----------


## Argente

> Moze u kratko? Ne da mi se citat.. To je protiv rađena eksperimenata na nasim zamrznutim embrijima ili?


Da, ili sam i ja to prepovršno pročitala ili su to neki fol pro-lajferi. Ako je to zbilja još jedna embrij-inicijativa onda je ovo zbilja posljednje mjesto na kojem bi se trebali prikupljati potpisi, ifkaa možeš li nam molim te objasniti zašto si ovaj link polijepila po svim temama?

----------


## Frćka

> *tigrical*, hvala  *Frćka*, sretno s pikanjem!


Hvala i tebi! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*ifkaa*, ovaj link zaista nema mjesta na temama *potpomognute oplodnje* (bar po mom mišljenju). A i nakon svega što je protiv MPO u Rvata učinila ta i ona druga ista udruga _I ja sam bio embrij_, koja, btw, djeluje na istoj adresi, i još rade...neznam...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Za bockanje, uvijek se bockamo popodne između 17-18 sati.
Frćka i dino84 sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## jejja

Sretno s bockanjem cure , nek bude dobitno!
A koliko znam nema usluge bockanja na humanoj.. tamo ti prvi put samo objasne iii to je to...eventualno se moze otic na hitnu zamolit nekoga da vas prvi put bocne i objasni malo bolje, meni su na susaku izasli u susret s prvim gonalom i muckanjem..

----------


## mravak

Ma cure , jeste sigurne da nas više ne bockaju na humanoj???? Mene su 2010.god. bockali pa sam mislila da će i sada...uh....ne znam da li ću to moći sama....

----------


## Snekica

mravak, ako sam ja mogla početi sama bosti, vjeruj, može svatko! Sad sam ko okorjeli narkić  :Laughing:  Pogledaj si malo filmiće na youtube o samodavanju injekcija subkutano i vidjeti ćeš da ćeš uspjeti! Sretno!

----------


## mravak

joj  :gaah:   morat ću...nema mi druge.....

----------


## Snekica

Kad se prvi put bocneš skužiti ćeš da je to ful lagano i puuuuno bezbolnije od onih sestrinih injekcija u ruku. Ako želiš mogu te pratiti preko Skypea  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Snekica* ako budem imala pitanja u vezi pikanja izgnjavit ću te preko PP ...vidim da si profesionalac u tome  :Grin:  ...jedno pitanje, a zašto te muž ne pika? ja bi nagovorila svog da to obavlja umjesto mene  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Uvijek ima u to vrijeme nekog posla van kuće  :Rolling Eyes:  ali zato mi obožava dati Brevactide u dupe (to sama ipak ne mogu, nije nemoguće, ali opet...)  :Laughing:

----------


## jejja

E da jedno pitanje, u ponedjeljak kad sam vadila betu kao i obicno otisla sam u staru zgradu na drugi kat di se izdaju nalazi (tako radim od prve bete i prvog pokusaja jer su me tako uputile sestre na vadjenju) da ne moram cekat do 13h jer nalaz bete bude vec do 11-12h gotov ako izvadim krv oko 8.. i ovaj put nervoza od neke doktorice/laborantice/sestre da odkud meni da se nalazi tu podizu, da se to nikad nije radilo (nisam sanjala bas toliko odlazaka tamo) da ne moze to tako...osula paljbu bez razloga.. jeste li ikad isle tako podignut nalaz i jeste li imale problema? ? Sutra ponavljam betu i ne mogu poslije 13h ic na polikliniku a ne mislim cekat do preksutra da ga preuzmem i sad me strah da ce ova opet sizit na mene a ja samo dosla po uputama..

----------


## vita22

Jejja ja uvijek tamo dižem nalaz i u to vrijeme nikad mi nitko ništa nije rekao-glavna zgrada ispod ginekologije 2 kat prije smo čak i krv nosile dole

----------


## tigrical

jejja, dogovori sa zenskicama koje ti vade krv u poliklinici da mozes zvat za rezultat, reci da ti gori, izaci ce ti u susret. Inace, normalno svi dizemo nalaze di si rekla.

----------


## paty

mravak  sretno sa bockanjem.Uspijet ćeš ti to,kad sam ja nakon 3 stimulirana skupila hrabrost da se sama bockam i to bez problema.Inače do ovog postupka bockale su me sestre kod dr opće prakse a vikendom sam dolazila na odjel ginekologije.Ovaj put mi je bilo prvo bockanje u nedjelju a kako sam imala nekog posla pa mi je predložio MM da će me on.Možeš si misliti da bi mu dala da me bocka.I tako sam ja sama smučkala gonale i dala si injekciju malo su mi se ruke tresle,ali sutradan ide ko da sam to radila već 100 put.Što se tiće bockanja na humanoj više nema i sad se daje to popodne od 17-19 sati tako je meni bilo rečeno.
Kad sam ja vadila betu nosila sam sama krv u staru zgradu i za jedan sat nalaz je bio gotov naravno od tog je prošlo 2godine.

----------


## Frćka

Povratna informacija: 
Ako se dobije M do 14.00 sati broji se kao prvi dan, inače ne
Svi ljekovi kao što je tigrical rekla se daju popodne, samo mi je naglasila između 17.00 i 18.00, a ne do 19.00 zbog onog drugog lijeka koji se uvodi...
Sestre na humanoj nikoga ne pikaju jer ne rade u to vrijeme, ali se može otići na ginekologiju, pitala me je ako želim
Što se tiče nalaza bete, nalazi do 12.00 u staroj zgradi otprilike, tamo se čeka u to vrijeme, a u 13.00 vraćaju nalaze na polikliniku, broj telefona na poliklinici za nalaz je 658-343 i može se zvati, za staru zgradu neznam...
 :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Mislim niko i nije rekao do 19.00 nego mi je naglasila da je par cura reklo njima da se pikaju oko 19.00, pa eto čisto da podjelim da ne bi netko! :Smile: 
Uglavnom žene sve znate i hvala na točnim informacijama koje pružate čim pitanje zablinka! :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Cure , hvala na odgovorima!!!

----------


## jejja

da, provjerila ja danas na poliklinici na vadjenju krvi, moze se i smije otici prije 12h-13h na drugi kat, biokemijski lab u staroj zgradi i ako je nalaz gotov daju ga bez beda, danas nije bilo apsolutno nikakvih problema.. 
Jel se kod nas kad se dodje javit beta odmah napravi UZ ili se mora narucivat i cekat?
Frcka, Mravac sretno.

----------


## phiphy

> Jel se kod nas kad se dodje javit beta odmah napravi UZ ili se mora narucivat i cekat?


Jejja, čestitam!!! Odlične vijesti! Jesu ti vratili oba smrzlića?
Treba se naručit i čekat, UZV bude negdje u 8., 9. tt.

----------


## jejja

ne, samo jednog  :Smile:  oopet cekanje  :Laughing:  ma strasno jedva i ovo docekujem , hvala na info  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

*jejja* trudnice, uživaj. Ipak je najteže dočekat betu. Sretno dalje  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Cekanje bete je najlaksi dio a to shvatis dok cekas uzv da vidis otkucaje srca a i svaki uzv kasnije.

----------


## Snekica

Ne, trigrice, krivo zboriš... najteže je dok dođe punkcija, pa kad čekaš ona 3 dana, a neznaš uopće je li bila stanica zrela ili ne i hoće ili neće biti transfera... a onda... ma, u stvari, u MPO svako OD i DO je dugo kao prestupna godina!  :Smile: ))

----------


## Kikica1

Ja sneki definitivno potpisujem tigricu..i to x10...prvo cekas folikulometrije da vidis jel reagiras, pa onda cekas punkciju da vidis jel ima sta js, pa onda hoce li bit transfera...onda si na jajima do bete...pa na iglama do prvog uzv...pa dok docekas slijedeci vec izvrtis sve crnjake (iako strastveno grlis wc skoljku cijeli dan)...onda taman skuzis da si zaista T pa doznas za nuhalne nabore, kombinirane probire, amniocenteze pa vazes bi li riskirao sa ikakvim probirima da si ne stavis bubu u uho a kamoli da probas nesto invazivnije tipa amnio...onda cekas da se beba makne, pa da navuces 24tj. pa 28 pa do termina...onda si zelis da porod prodje dobro i po tebe i po bebu...onda idu muke po dojenju (pa se osjecas nemajka jer ti ne teku hektolitri kolostruma odmah po porodu i brines kako ces ti i da li ces uspjeti bez dohrane)...onda ga doneses doma pa gledas po noci da li dise i skaces kad hrce i tak to...
budete sve docekale cari majcinstva  :Grin: 
Svakom je najteze u njegovoj kozi.

----------


## tigrical

A onda ti uzme auto...i ide to dalje...

----------


## jejja

Utjesile ste me  :Laughing:  uzivat cu u ovim trenutcima cekanja iscekujuci nova iscekivanja :D

----------


## Snekica

LOL pa da Kikice, zato sam napisala _a onda..._ jer to tako krene, od naručivanja na pregled, preko postupka do uzimanja auta i svadbe!  :Laughing:  Stalno nekog vraga čekaš, strepiš... Ufff, da mi je nekad  :spava:  i probuditi se tik pred to šta čekam! 
jejja samo ti ČEKAJ!  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

> ne, samo jednog  oopet cekanje  ma strasno jedva i ovo docekujem , hvala na info


Vidis dobro sam ti ja rekla  :Smile:  hahaha znaci opet se moras naruciti i CEKATI hahahaha
Srecom pa si vec na bolovanju  :Kiss:

----------


## phiphy

*X* na Kikicu1! Jednog se riješiš, obaviš, a drugo iza ugla. I doslovno, nikad kraja  :Grin:  .

----------


## tigrical

Baš smo podrška :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

je to je tako najteže ti je ono što ti je pred nosom, ali gledajući unazad stvarno mislim da mi je najteže ipak bilo iščekivanje tog prvog UZV onih 3 tjedna od momenta kad sam izvadila betu, kad je srce kucalo i kad sam se uvjerila da je stvarno trudnoća nekako je sve dalje išlo lakše. To je prvi moment kad sam stvarno povjerovala da sam trudna i da je vrlo izgledno da ćemo dočekati jednog bebača (iako su mi se znali javiti strahovi kroz trudnoću ali ipak nemjerljivo manji)

----------


## sara38

> je to je tako najteže ti je ono što ti je pred nosom, ali gledajući unazad stvarno mislim da mi je najteže ipak bilo iščekivanje tog prvog UZV onih 3 tjedna od momenta kad sam izvadila betu, kad je srce kucalo i kad sam se uvjerila da je stvarno trudnoća nekako je sve dalje išlo lakše. To je prvi moment kad sam stvarno povjerovala da sam trudna i da je vrlo izgledno da ćemo dočekati jednog bebača (iako su mi se znali javiti strahovi kroz trudnoću ali ipak nemjerljivo manji)


X

To čekanje do prvog utz mi je bilo najgore. Naručena sam bila 28.12., trebalo je proći božićne blagdane.  :Grin:  I još čekanje da li je jedan ili dva ploda. A jednom sam već prošla prvi utz gdje nije bilo srčane reakcije. Ne znam, ali meni je stvarno vrijeme do prvog utz bilo najteže a sve drugo nekako lakše. Čak sam čekala 6 dana da izvadim prvu betu nakon što je test pokazao plus  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## butterfly101

> *Snekica* ako budem imala pitanja u vezi pikanja izgnjavit ću te preko PP ...vidim da si profesionalac u tome  ...jedno pitanje, a zašto te muž ne pika? ja bi nagovorila svog da to obavlja umjesto mene


Hej mravak, pa ti si opet u akciji.... sjecam se da nedugo nakon sto sam se prikljucila forumu bila si prva za koju sam dozivjela kako izgleda kad se forum zatrese od veselja....

----------


## butterfly101

Jejja cestitam na beti....

Cure zelimo svima puno uspjeha i da se prikljucite cekanju....cekanju....cekanju, ja cekam jos  cca 4 tjedna do poroda, a do uzv-a 7 dana, da mi kazu koliko je bebac velik,tezak i da vidim malo sta on radi tamo unutra jer stalno nesto prcka...

----------


## mravak

> Hej mravak, pa ti si opet u akciji.... sjecam se da nedugo nakon sto sam se prikljucila forumu bila si prva za koju sam dozivjela kako izgleda kad se forum zatrese od veselja....


nadam se da će biti opet tako do kraja ove godine :D

u akciji smo već godinu dana ... ... što MPO što kućna radinost....

----------


## mravak

> Jejja cestitam na beti....
> 
> Cure zelimo svima puno uspjeha i da se prikljucite cekanju....cekanju....cekanju, ja cekam jos  cca 4 tjedna do poroda, a do uzv-a 7 dana, da mi kazu koliko je bebac velik,tezak i da vidim malo sta on radi tamo unutra jer stalno nesto prcka...


sretno draga....

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly sretno s porodom i da kasnije uživaš sa svojim bebačom jeste odabrali ime?

----------


## ifkaa

želim se ispričati svima koje sam uvrijedila sa linkom koji sam stavila. Stvar je mog ne znanja i želje da pomognem a nisam znala tko stoji iza toga. Stvarno mi je žao, nije bilo namjerno i nadam se da ćete mi oprostiti. Užasno mi je neugodno već pri samom pisanju ove poruke al to je najmanje što mogu sada napraviti.  Jedna sam od svih koje su u postupcima oplodnje a nasjela sam na lijepo složen tekst. Još jednom svima isprika. Pozdrav

----------


## Snekica

Posteno! Ako tako zaista mislis onda je fer i snase strane da prihvatimo tvoju ispriku! Ako netko tko.se bori s neplodnoscu popusi njihove fore i fazone nije ni cudo da su dobili raspisivanje referenduma. U svakom slucaju, zelim ti da brzo uspijes u majcinstvu! Sretno!

----------


## ifkaa

Hvala puno.... još uvijek mi je neugodno i tako će vjerovatno i ostati vratila bi vrijeme da mogu al na žalost ne mogu  :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

ifkaa ako je neznanje bilo u pitanju, isprika prihvacena! Potpisujem Sneki!

----------


## ifkaa

Hvala, neznanje... da je bilo nešto drugo nebi imalo smisla... išla sam već na dvije umjetne al nažalost niti jednom nije bilo za zamrzavanje...

----------


## Argente

> Posteno! Ako tako zaista mislis onda je fer i snase strane da prihvatimo tvoju ispriku! Ako netko tko.se bori s neplodnoscu popusi njihove fore i fazone nije ni cudo da su dobili raspisivanje referenduma. U svakom slucaju, zelim ti da brzo uspijes u majcinstvu! Sretno!


x
nema beda, ifkaa, desi se
nadam se da nas nije puno potpisalo  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala  cure... 
Sve je spremno,ali bas sve....imamo i ime od samog pocetka, dogovor je bio ja biram zensko a mm musko...on je naravno pobjedio! Ali naravno uvjet je bio da se i meni svidja. Medjutim do kraja smo ime odlucili zadrzati za nas. 
Jos neznam za epiduralnu,da ili ne.... mimi,mravak kakve su preporuke!

Svim mojim suborkama zelim srecu najvecu u postupcima....nedajte se cure 
Sneki saljem kissic

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly ako ti se porod oduži onda bih ti preporučila epiduralnu, oni ti je neće ni dat ako vide da ćeš brzo rodit, jer kad dođeš u rađaonu moraš biti jedno 4,5 cm otvorena da bi imalo smisla dat epi. Ja ne znam kako bih bila izdržala 5,5 sati s dripom a da nisam dobila epiduralnu.
Nisam planirala, htjela sam prirodni porod a na kraju mi se sve okrenulo u kontra smjeru, vidjet ćeš kako će ti bit nema tu puno kalkuliranja unaprijed

----------


## mravak

> Hvala  cure... 
> Sve je spremno,ali bas sve....imamo i ime od samog pocetka, dogovor je bio ja biram zensko a mm musko...on je naravno pobjedio! Ali naravno uvjet je bio da se i meni svidja. Medjutim do kraja smo ime odlucili zadrzati za nas. 
> Jos neznam za epiduralnu,da ili ne.... mimi,mravak kakve su preporuke!
> 
> Svim mojim suborkama zelim srecu najvecu u postupcima....nedajte se cure 
> Sneki saljem kissic


Takav dogovor oko imena smo imali i mi !!!  Samo sam u mom slučaju ja birala  :Cool: 

A što se tiče poroda, imala sam carski sa 37tj.+3 i bilo i je OK...ležala sam tjedan dana na 4.katu i tjedan dana na 5.katu i bila sam zadovoljna..... a inače sam htjela porod u vodi ....eto ništa od mog plana...možda drugi put  :Smile: 

Jedino sam htjela pohranit matiče stanice u zakladu Ane Rukavine ali sam od šoka kada su me vozili na carski zaboravila to reći....tako da ću u idućoj trudnoći to zapisat negdje na knjižicu pa da se vidi....

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala...
Sto se maticnih stanica tice ja ih zelim donirati, nadam se da ce me pitat kad rodim jer vjerujemo da u onom trenu ne razmisljas o nicemu nego si u nekom drugom svjetu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala...
> Sto se maticnih stanica tice ja ih zelim donirati, nadam se da ce me pitat kad rodim jer vjerujemo da u onom trenu ne razmisljas o nicemu nego si u nekom drugom svjetu!


Nece te pitat to moras prije napomenut da zeliš

----------


## nina32

Ja sam došla na porod s već isprintanim materijalima koje sam "skinula" na stranicama zaklade Ane Rukavine.Samo sam ih ubacila u svoju fasciklu s ostalim nalazima tako da nije bilo mjesta zaboravu.

----------


## Kikica1

Mozes biti poduzetna kao nina...ja nisam ni znala da se to moze isprintati ranije (al sam doznala u rodilistu). Mislim da sam stavila napomenu u plan poroda. Imala sam situaciju da mi je curkala voda pa sam provela cijelu noc u predradjaoni u ocekivanju trudova i na kraju mi je popunjavanje cijele te citabe za donaciju maticnih stanica bar malo skratilo vrijeme. Caka ti je da su mi rekli da zato moram roditi na stolu (nisam sigurna kako je sa kadom) ali smo dogovorili da ce ga smontirati tako da bar rodim sjedecki kad vec ne mogu na stolcic. Za epiduralnu se meni cini da dosta ovisi i o subjektivnoj procjeni osobe koja ti je na porodu. Recimo prvi put sam dosla 5-6 otvorena i kad su me sfrkali bas pravi trudovi sam rekla da iako nisam imala u planu, da bi ja rado epiduralnu i receno mi je da je prekasno. 

Ovaj drugi put sam bila na nekih 5cm kad su mi poceli pravi trudovi i jos su mi namjeravali dodati drip. Poucena iskustvom da ce to biti bar jos 2h gadnih bolova zatrazila sam epiduralnu i bila bi je izgleda i dobila. Da li radi prostina koji su mi dali u predrađaoni, zato sto su me sibali zbilja dobri trudovi ili puke srece, za kakvih 15 minuta moj sinko je odlucio izletiti vanka. Tako da epiduralnu ostavljam za eventualni slijedeci put :Grin:  Imam ostecenje kicme i zato nisam bas luda da se po njoj dodatno cacka ali po onome sta sam cula od zena kojima daju cijeli komplet od prostaglandina,dripa pa i rucnog otvaranja, naskakanja na trbuh i slicno, vjerujem da je sve ipak lakse izdrzati pod epiduralnom ako porod ide sporo.

----------


## phiphy

*MM*, koliko znam, nije uvjet biti otvoren 4, 5 cm za epiduralnu. Sigurno znam da epiduralnu ne daju nakon 6 cm, rečeno je na tečaju. Ja sam epi dobila kad sam bila otvorena 5 cm, iako me dr. pokušala uvjeriti da sam lijepo otvorena pa da možda mogu i bez  :Smile:  .

Tko želi u kadu, a ujedno želi donirati matične, izgon mora odraditi na stolu, znači, pred sam porod izlazi se iz kade.

Mene su pitali za donaciju još u predrađaoni, ali vjerujem da to ovisi o sestri. U svakom slučaju, *butterfly*, cure su ti već rekle, treba ispuniti papirologiju, tako da to trebaš obaviti dok si još sva svoja...  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=phiphy;2509454]*MM*, koliko znam, nije uvjet biti otvoren 4, 5 cm za epiduralnu. Sigurno znam da epiduralnu ne daju nakon 6 cm, rečeno je na tečaju. Ja sam epi dobila kad sam bila otvorena 5 cm, iako me dr. pokušala uvjeriti da sam lijepo otvorena pa da možda mogu i bez  :Smile:  .

 Pa to sam i rekla znači neće ti dat epi ako si 6 ili više cm otvorena jer računaju da ćeš brzo rodit a neće ti dat ni na 1 cm vjerojatno jer je još rano nego kad to malo krene

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam napisala plan poroda i držali su se tog ispočetka ali na kraju je otišlo sve u drugom smjeru no ipak bi provjerili sa mnom jel se slažem s tim prije, što je OK

----------


## Argente

Meni se isto čini da se spominjala ta ulazna centrimetraža od 4. Valjda je to standard na kojem počinje šou- kako ono na tečaju kažu: "Mora boljeti da bismo mogli obezboliti".
Ja sam doduše na tih 5 već krepavala, ha ha...

----------


## butterfly101

ajme cure moje, hvala vam na priči iz iskustva... pomogle ste mi!
Jedva čekam taj dan, psihički mislim da sam spremna, nestrpljivost je svakim danom sve veća i veća....

----------


## Snekica

Leptirice moja sretno na porodu!

----------


## phiphy

> Pa to sam i rekla znači neće ti dat epi ako si 6 ili više cm otvorena jer računaju da ćeš brzo rodit a neće ti dat ni na 1 cm vjerojatno jer je još rano nego kad to malo krene


U pravu si, MM. Malo sam čitala i epi se daje kad si otvorena 4 do 5 cm. Jedino mi nije jasno da li je to samo kod nas, frendica mi je rodila na Zapadu  :Grin:  dva puta i rekla je da ne zna što je trud (oba puta rađala s epi, svojom željom). E sad, da li je bila otvorena bez trudova ili vani daju epi ranije, ne znam. U svakom slučaju, vremenski prozor za epi baš i nije velik (od 4 do 6 cm) pa mi je jasnije zašto mi je moja gin. rekla da vičem odmah s ulaza da hoću blokadu ako se odlučim na to. I ja sam na 5 cm krepavala   :Grin:  . A i prije  :Smile:  .

----------


## Argente

Da, mnogi se iznenade kad skuže da epiduralna pokriva samo srednji dio poroda, odnosno da ti je daju već na debele trudove i ištekavaju za finale.
U filmovima je drugačije!  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Mda, bezbolan porod my ass  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Ne da ste totalno van teme i pdf-a nego ste nas i prestrašile!!! 
Porod je bezbolan!

----------


## Kikica1

Ajd dok se ne stvori panika, naravno da boli. Mislim da je najgori dio onaj sto ne znas koliko ce te jos boljeti (a nase osoblje u pravilu suti ko zaliveno) jer nemas pojma ni u kojoj si fazi poroda. Sjecam se da sam poslije prvog prvo pomislila da to i nije toliko strasno, mozda je bilo 80-ak trudova sve u svemu od pocetka do kraja (kod mene je to bilo 5 i pol sati) a nakon drugog sam rekla da je dobro da nisam bila doma jer ne bi stigla do bolnice nego bi zavrsila u 24h (i jos bi muz dobio slom zivaca da sam mu uflekala nov novcijat auto). Sve u svemu, zaboravi se bol (mene recimo dan danas vise smetaju neki postupci osoblja i njihovi komentari)...i jos uvijek se vise bojim popravljanja zuba. Ako kome pomaze  :Grin:

----------


## Aerin

A sta s nama koje jos nismo niti trudne  :Sad: 

Moze pitanje.. 14.11 moram vaditi betu, a utrice moram koristiti do M ili do bete.. Da li mogu prokrvariti na utricima? Dr. V je rekao da cu malo teze na njima prokrvariti..

Ajmo trudnice i netrudnice :clap:

----------


## jejja

Prvi postupak sam imala +  i dok nisam prestala s utricima nisam prokrvarila, drugi je bio - i prokrvarila sam s utricima.. dok ne izvadis betu nemoj stat, ako test pokaze sutra - odi i izvadi betu ranije. Ako je 0 onda mozes prestat..al obavezno ju moras vadit

----------


## butterfly101

ja sam uvijek pod utričima prokrvarila, obično sam dobila 9-11dnt. Nadam se da ti nečes i da češ ih koristit i nakon bete

----------


## tigrical

> A sta s nama koje jos nismo niti trudne 
> 
> Moze pitanje.. 14.11 moram vaditi betu, a utrice moram koristiti do M ili do bete.. Da li mogu prokrvariti na utricima? Dr. V je rekao da cu malo teze na njima prokrvariti..
> 
> Ajmo trudnice i netrudnice :clap:


Totalno individualno. Nekad sam dobila točno u datum, nekad mi je kasnila M a nekad nisam dobila dok nisam vadila betu (negativnu) i onda prestala s utrićima i tek onda dobila. Samo ti njih koristi do daljnjega...

----------


## mravak

> ja sam uvijek pod utričima prokrvarila, obično sam dobila 9-11dnt. Nadam se da ti nečes i da češ ih koristit i nakon bete


i kod mene isti scenarij

----------


## Aerin

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  Jejja mi je vec sve lijepo napisala i cula sam se s frendicom al htjela sam cuti od vas, ipak ste vi moje Rijecanke..

Svima drugima je cudno zasto mi tako kasno vadimo betu..eto tako  :Smile: 

Hvalaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

ej cure sta moram javiti ishod trudnoce na humanu?

----------


## Argente

S obzirom na situaciju ne vjerujem da bi ti itko zamjerio da ne javiš, ali oni sigurno vode evidenciju zbog godišnjih izvještaja.
A i da ne vode, vjerujem da bi htjeli znati, pa čak i kad je ishod ovakav  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

Ajme, vatra, tako mi je žao  :Sad:  .

----------


## tigrical

Javi Vatra pa stavi se i na spisak za dalje...

----------


## tigrical

Digla sam temu o kaviciiiiii!

----------


## mravak

Prilikom punkcije ako ima 6-7 većih folikula da li daju voltaren inekciju ili ima nešto jače?

----------


## Aerin

Vatra jako mi je zao  :Sad:  jesi zvaka Humanu? Joooj  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

*Vatra86* jako mi je žao! Kada budeš spremna javi im...

----------


## Argente

> Prilikom punkcije ako ima 6-7 većih folikula da li daju voltaren inekciju ili ima nešto jače?


Ima, opća anestezija. Samo im reci da je želiš odmah na prvoj-drugoj FM.

----------


## mravak

> Ima, opća anestezija. Samo im reci da je želiš odmah na prvoj-drugoj FM.


Zar je daju za tako malo folikula?

----------


## jejja

Ja sam na 6 mogla dobit samo voltaren, e na preko 15 su me pitali zelim li opcu...

----------


## dino84

Kod mene isto kao i kod jejje, na 6 folikula sam dobila samo voltaren i to sam ga sama tražila, nije mi dr. predložio. Kako mi se čini da ću sada imati više folikula, u petak ću pitati za anesteziju pa ću vidjeti što kaže.

----------


## mravak

*dino84*  :fige:  za puno jajnih stanica i bezbolnu punkciju !!

----------


## butterfly101

> Prilikom punkcije ako ima 6-7 većih folikula da li daju voltaren inekciju ili ima nešto jače?


Ja sam radje za malo stisnut zube nego anestezija. Meni je jako pomogao ketonal forte i jedan normabelic pola sata prije punkcije.

----------


## butterfly101

Pitao me dr. ako zelim anesteziju kad sam imala 12-13 folikula, ali to mi je bila 4. punkcija sa toliko folikula pa sam rekla ako sam prezivila prije valjda cu i sada. 
Samo hrabro cure i naravno sretno, neka tulumi u labu budu za pamcenje

----------


## nina32

Prvi put 5, drugi put 4, oba puta anestezija.

----------


## Argente

Oni će uglavnom sami predložiti ako ih je puno, ali može se dobiti i za manje, samo onda treba pitati.

----------


## vatra86

Takvu anesteziju daju i kod kiretaze i mogu vam reci da je to jedino pozitivno bilo u svoj onoj drami, jer sam stalno ponavljala kako mi je lijepo i kako sam se dobro naspavala, a trajala je mozda 15 min...
Ugl javila sam na humanu i samo traze da im faxiram otpusno i nalaz patologije, koji jos nisam podigla pa da ce me naruciti na konzultacije... Eto...
Cure sretnooooo!!!!

----------


## Argente

Istina, dobre su im te droge, šteta ne probat.
vatro, još sretnije!!!

----------


## Aerin

Evo da vam javim cure.. 14dpo sam imala sjenu koji je i mm vidio, danas 16dpo nema sjene..minus

U glavnom ok sam, nesto se je ipak dogodilo..moram nastaviti s utricima do M ili do bete koja je 14.11 a lf mi nikad nije bila ovako duuuuga  :Smile:  obicno spotting krene 8dpo, a prokrvarim 12-13 dpo

Sretna sam jer idem na GO 17.11 pa eto mogu biti mirna, a na folikulometriju mogu tek 26.11 pa cu se tako i narucit al koji ce mi to bit dc ne znam jer cekam M  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Aerin, odi sutra izvati betu, tek tada ćeš znati je li šta bilo. Do 14. će ß past ako misliš na biokemijsku.

----------


## phiphy

A i nećeš trpati utriće bezveze...

----------


## Aerin

Meni u biti pase da trpam utrice do 14.11 tj pase mi da odgodim M jer da ju danas sutra dobijem ne bi stigla na postupak u 11om a bome ni u 12om jer dr. V ide na GO i rekao mi je da napravim tako..

Ne mogu ici sutra betu vaditi jer nisam iz Ri i ne mogu s posla opet otici.. Biokemijska il ne sta je tu je, u cetvrtak ce bit 0 a vrlo moguce da cu prokrvarit i prije..

----------


## phiphy

Zanimljivo...  :Unsure:

----------


## Ginger

Kikica1 hahahahaha  :Klap: 
bas sam htjela reci da si mi sumnjiva  :Smile: 
jeeeeejiiiiii

----------


## sara38

> Kikica1 hahahahaha 
> bas sam htjela reci da si mi sumnjiva 
> jeeeeejiiiiii


I meni isto.
Čestitam Kiki!  :Klap:

----------


## innu

> Kikica1 hahahahaha 
> bas sam htjela reci da si mi sumnjiva 
> jeeeeejiiiiii


Šta, gdje, ajme meni jeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
Aerin ajde ti lijepo izvad betu pa da znaš na čemu si!
Inkognituše, a znam da vas ima sretno do neba!

----------


## phiphy

*Kikica1*, našli vi vaših 5 minuta, ha?  :Grin:  Čestitam i držim fige da vam se ostvari želja  :Smile:  .

----------


## suzy.s

Aerin......... nisam te baš skužila kad ide dr. V.  godišnji??? ja poćinjem sljedeći tijedan na F pa me zanima :Grin:

----------


## Kikica1

Hvala, hvala  :Embarassed: 
Moram rec da smo malo bili i u soku, koliko god smo htjeli jos jedno, ipak je troje zahtjevna brojka.
I od srca zelim sto vecem broju mojih suborki ovakva iznenadjenja!

----------


## mravak

*Kikica1* predivno!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

*Kikica1*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## Aerin

Kikica cestitke od srca  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Kikica :pljescerucicama: ne mogu s moba smajlice stavljat, od srca ti zelim puuno srece, sad mogu i cestitat  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

*jejja* jel prestalo brljavljanje i ostale gadarije??

----------


## kameleon

ajme kikica  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!predivno!!!
 :Bye:  svima, fali mi kbc ri, neizmjerno...ja još uvijek  :Cekam: 
sretno svima u postupcima!!dino sretno s pikanjem!!!  :fige: 
čestitam jejja!!! :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

> Hvala, hvala 
> Moram rec da smo malo bili i u soku, koliko god smo htjeli jos jedno, ipak je troje zahtjevna brojka.


ma je li?  :Grin: 
bravo draga jos jednom!

----------


## Frćka

Kikica1, čestitke! :Grin:

----------


## dino84

Cure, da li znate da li koji javni biljeznik radi subotom u Ri? I da li je moguce uputnicu za anesteziju donijeti naknadno? Poprilicno mi je hitno.

----------


## phiphy

Mislim da Ćuzela radi, ali najbolje nazovi i pitaj http://www.rijeka-klik.hr/klikni-rij...znici-u-rijeci

----------


## jejja

Ja sam uputnicu nosila naknadno, molila sam sestre (onu crnu glavnu mislim da je S) jer me isto vikend potrefio i donijela sam im poslije.. nek zamole anesteziologa,najvjerojatnije ce pristat...
Vatra, krene stane,krene.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Glavna ti je sestra Marija

----------


## jejja

E onda sam sve pomjesala.. ugl. da se dogovoriti da uputnicu doneses poslije , naravno cim prije...

----------


## tigrical

Sta nije Semi?

----------


## vatra86

Ma ja isto mislim da je Semi..

----------


## Argente

Ma ča je *** je Semi avancala? Ja isto mislim da je Marija glavna...ako su obje VMS (a jesu, po robi) a M je starija... :sherlock:

----------


## sara38

> Ma ča je *** je Semi avancala? Ja isto mislim da je Marija glavna...ako su obje VMS (a jesu, po robi) a M je starija...


A S. ima više staža na Humanoj...  :alexis:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nije Semi iako takav dojam ostavlja, kad sam bila tamo po lijekove sam to čula od njih da se javim glavnoj sestri Mariji...

----------


## fijolica

Žene koje ste rodile ili ste trudne (i vi koje još niste, a možda znate odgovor :Smile: ), pitanje. Treba li imati posebnu uputnicu sa sobom kada se ide na prvi ultrazvuk na humanu nakon pozitivne bete ili i to ide na uputnicu koja je donesena za postupak? Zovem već nekoliko dana, ali nikako ih dobit na telefon...

----------


## nina32

Prvi uzv ide na istu uputnicu, ne treba ti nova

----------


## fijolica

*nina32*, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## fijolica

*Vatra86*, kad god bih škicnula na forum u zadnje vrijeme, bacila bih pogled na tvoj post. Žao mi je zbog vašeg gubitka. Želim ti brz oporavak i skoru urednu trudnoću u kojoj ćeš ti dobiti najljepši smotuljak, a smotuljak hrabru i snažnu mamu :Love:

----------


## dino84

Meni su rekli isto da je sestra Marija glavna. Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima  :Smile:  U ponedjeljak bi mi trebala biti punkcija, a ne mogu dobiti uputnicu za anesteziju do pon popodne jer mi tek onda ginekologica radi. Nadam se da će me primiti bez uputnice. Dr. V mi je sam predložio anesteziju, nisam stigla ni pitati. Ovaj put imam jedan folikul na desnom jajniku (na njemu do sada nikada nisam ništa imala), a na lijevom ih je desetak, ne znam točno. 

Da vas pitam, treba nešto posebno ponijeti za punkciju s anestezijom? Ako ima koja dobra duša da mi malo opiše kako to ide. Imala sam ružno iskustvo s anestezijom za laparoskopiju pa me je malo strah.

*Kikica*, čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Nista ne moras nositi, objasni samo da ce popodne netko do 15h najkasnije donesti uputnicu..nemoj nista jest ni pit ujutro da ti ne bude muka, doci ce anesteziilog, pitati te neka osnocna pitanja, sestra ce ti stavit braunilu i kad anest.kaze uspricat ti drogu, pozeljet ti laku noc i probudit te taman da se s kolica prebacis u krevet... Eventualno vislje carape obuci da ti se noge ne smrzacaju dok si grogi ,odspavat ces 15-ak minuta, prebacit ce te u sobu na jos cca sat dva i mozes kuci  :Smile:  
Meni su za prvi pregled nakon bete rekli donjet uputnicu...

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino ova anestezija ti je skroz drugačija, plitka i kratka ja sam isto imala negativno iskustvo nakon laparo mislila sam da ću dušu ispustit od povraćanja ali od ove kratke ništa, poslije sam ko nova!

----------


## dino84

Mali Mimi, to me je i brinulo jer sam poslije laparo povraćala cijeli dan i nisam nikako mogla doći k sebi. Sad mi je lakše  :Smile:  Još samo da me prihvate bez uputnice.

----------


## fijolica

> Meni su za prvi pregled nakon bete rekli donjet uputnicu...


Šta sada, donijeti ili ne :Confused:  Šta su ti to sada rekli, u ovom postupku? Jer meni ništa sestra nije rekla, a ja sam bila sva u beti, kakva uputnica... A ništa, uporno ću zvati i dalje, možda bude sreće...

*Dino*, nisam nikada imala punkciju s anestezijom, ali sam bila u anesteziji zbog drugih stvari nekoliko puta i nemam negativnih iskustava, nikakve mučnine, samo klasična omamljenost i pospanost. Sretno!

----------


## Aerin

Fijolica jel ti to imas pozitivnu betu? Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## fijolica

*Aerin*, hvala :Smile:

----------


## Tena789

> Meni su rekli isto da je sestra Marija glavna. Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima  U ponedjeljak bi mi trebala biti punkcija, a ne mogu dobiti uputnicu za anesteziju do pon popodne jer mi tek onda ginekologica radi. Nadam se da će me primiti bez uputnice. Dr. V mi je sam predložio anesteziju, nisam stigla ni pitati. Ovaj put imam jedan folikul na desnom jajniku (na njemu do sada nikada nisam ništa imala), a na lijevom ih je desetak, ne znam točno. 
> 
> Da vas pitam, treba nešto posebno ponijeti za punkciju s anestezijom? Ako ima koja dobra duša da mi malo opiše kako to ide. Imala sam ružno iskustvo s anestezijom za laparoskopiju pa me je malo strah.
> 
> *Kikica*, čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću


Ja sam imala punkcije pod anestezijom,15-20 js, i super iskustvo,poslije nikakvih loših simptoma, dapače i dane nakon, do transfera sam se puno bolje osjećala, a punkcije bez anestezije obično mi je bilo lošije pogotovo nakon punkcije od 15 js bez anestezije ni ničeg drugog jer nisu htjeli čekati anesteziologa :Mad:  jedino znam da sam morala imati nalaz krvi, sve skupa mislim trajalo 15-20 min, jedino što sam im ja pod anestezijom svašta pričala a da nisam ni znala pa su se svi smijali kad sam se probudila :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

dino,sretno!!! ~~~~
kikica,i ovdje ti čestitam na trećoj srećici...  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

> Šta sada, donijeti ili ne Šta su ti to sada rekli, u ovom postupku? Jer meni ništa sestra nije rekla, a ja sam bila sva u beti, kakva uputnica... A ništa, uporno ću zvati i dalje, možda bude sreće...


Ja sam ih zvala ovaj utorak telefonom javiti betu, sestra je odmah zapisala betu, rekla da dodjem 14.11.u podne i da ponesem uputnicu za prvi pregled...po glasu ne znam koja se sestra javila.. budi samo uporna izmedju 12 i 14h..

----------


## vatra86

Fijolica ja tebi cestitam od srca i nek bude uredna i dosadna T..
Sto se tice uputnice, ja sam u 6 mj. Nosila novu uputnicu..
A sto se tice anestezije, probala sam je sad kad su mi radili kiretazu i jednostavno sam bila pod dojmom..  :Laughing:  mislim, zbog anestezije..  :Razz:

----------


## fijolica

Žene, hvala na odgovorima. 
I sretno!

----------


## nina32

Fijolice, poslušaj ti ove friške trudnice, ja već za'rđala.Sretno ti dalje. 
Kad već nisam i neću moći u živo čestitati (bar ne sljedeću subotu)našim "novopečenkama"učinit ću to ovdje i sada-Kikica1 i Jejja -ihhaaaaa, čin čin!

----------


## dino84

Ja sam sutra na punkciji. I ovaj put me je strah kao nikada do sada. Jucer mi je bio dr. M na fm i nije bio bas zadovoljan jer mi je ovaj folikul na desnom jajniku prevelik, a na lijevom su bili mali. Tako da me je strah sta ce biti. I nisam uspjela nista rijesiti za anesteziju, moram sutra pitati akoo ce me primiti bez uputnice, ali sestra nije bas bila optimisticna.

----------


## paty

Sretno sutra dina!
Može biti da ti to nije folikul nego cista.Tako je meni bilo sad u zadnjem postupku.dr.V je rekao da imam1  folikul,što je bilo meni čudno i obustavio mi stimulaciju(išla na punkciju 9 dan) uspostavilo se da je cista a ovi ostali folikuli su bili mali tako da se nisu mogli svi punktirati .
Zato sam dobila samo 2 jS.
Nadam se boljem scenariju kod tebe.još jednom sretnoooo!

----------


## dino84

Punkcija obavljena, dobili smo 15 stanica  :Smile:  Sad cekamo cetvrtak da vidimo kad ce biti transfer i nadamo se dobrom tulumu.

Bila je punkcija pod anestezijom i ako slucajno cu morati opet na punkciju, rekla sam nikada vise bez anestezije. U 9 i po sam se probudila, u 11 sam vec bila kao nova i isla doma. Malo me je boljelo poslije, sad skoro vise nista ne boli. Koja je to razlika od ovih prijasnjih punkcija.

----------


## vatra86

Bravooo *Dino* !!!! 15 js  :Shock:  bit ce to super tulum!!!
Znaci i tebe anestezija odusevila, pa znamo mi sta je dobro  :Laughing:

----------


## jejja

Ja sam bome isto odsetala nakon 12js al iduca dva dana sam prelezala, valjda kad se sve "ohladilo" , mozda je i zbog puno folikula bilo ali uzasno mi je poslije bolno bilo..

----------


## dino84

Mene za sada još uvijek samo malo boli, nadam se da će i ostati tako.

Uglavnom, anestezija je zakon  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

ma ča je taj Orgalutran?? mislim da sam i kod Frćke vidjela... je to nesto kao Cetrotide?
Ki če sad jovo na novo?  :drama:

----------


## Argente

Tako nešto, da...ki će, a ti ćeš jovanka!  :Smile:  Koliko mora proć?

----------


## vatra86

a ja ču da, a da ki če... ugl.. doktorica mi daje zeleno svitlo za 3 mj.. a vidjet cemo sta kazu na humanoj.. probat cu doci na kavu..moram se nesto ozbiljno konzultirati s vama...  :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Naravno da ces kafelisati! 
Dino sretno za cetvrtak!

----------


## butterfly101

Mah mah cure drage...cestitam na betama i jejja tebi na  :Heart: 

Jos dok imam saljem svim mojim dragim suborkama trudnicke prasine i zelim vam sto prije uspjeh!!!

Vatrice draga ti si stvarno snazna zena,vec nestrpljenje raste za nove pobjede  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

Sneki sta se muti kod tebe?

----------


## vatra86

*leptirice* nema predaje! Samo naprid se gre! 

A Sneki muti jaja..  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Sneki je bila u prirodnjaku, danas je procurila i živi u nadi za bolje sutra  :Laughing:   Hvala šta mislite na mene  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Živilo bolje sutra!

----------


## vatra86

Zivilo bolje sutra!!! I ja cu reci... Sneki idemo đir na kafe u Riku?  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Naravno! Jest da će mi MM dati otkaz koliko sam malo doma... ali sve to ide u godine staža (bračnog, jel te)

----------


## dino84

Danas, 3. dan od punkcije, imamo 10 embrija   :Smile:   Od 8 - stanicnih do 4 - stanicnih. Cekamo subotu za transfer.

----------


## mravak

*dino84* predivno!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Bravo, konačno dobro odrađen postupak!
 :fige:  za subotu i da bude za barem 2 FET-a

----------


## butterfly101

> Sneki je bila u prirodnjaku, danas je procurila i živi u nadi za bolje sutra   Hv
> ala šta mislite na mene


Bitno da ste u toku,pa kako bilo ali sve je bolje od odgadjanja....jednom ce doci i veliki plus,beta,bebac.....od  :Heart: 




> Danas, 3. dan od punkcije, imamo 10 embrija    Od 8 - stanicnih do 4 - stanicnih. Cekamo subotu za transfer.


Bravo dino84, znaci idete po blastociste? Sretnoooo

----------


## tantolina

Evo da vam se i ja javim....obavili danas punkciju u anesteziji....dobili 16 js....jos sam koma valjda od anestezije ali sutra je novi dan

----------


## dino84

*tantolina*, super, bit će tu puno lijepih embrijića  :Smile:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnji razvoj situacije.

P.S. danas smo se vidjele i nekoliko puta na FM  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Evo da vam se i ja javim....obavili danas punkciju u anesteziji....dobili 16 js....jos sam koma valjda od anestezije ali sutra je novi dan


16 js , pa ti si prava nesilica....  :fige:

----------


## tantolina

> *tantolina*, super, bit će tu puno lijepih embrijića  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnji razvoj situacije.
> 
> P.S. danas smo se vidjele i nekoliko puta na FM


Bas mi je zao da se nismo i upoznale....koja si ti da se bar pokusam sjetit

----------


## Argente

> Evo da vam se i ja javim....obavili danas punkciju u anesteziji....dobili 16 js....jos sam koma valjda od anestezije ali sutra je novi dan


 :Klap:  i  :fige:

----------


## Argente

tantolina, kakvu stimulaciju si imala, nešto drugačije nego prije?

----------


## vatra86

Bravo dino!!!!! Jupi!!!! Bit ce i smrzlica!!

Tantolina 16 js?? Super!!! ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum

Sta se to s Rijekom desava? Ima se, meze se, a??
Neka se tako i nastavi...

----------


## Frćka

Tantolina, Dino84 :Klap:  :Klap: 
To je prava stimulacija!!! Super!
Za transfer :fige:

----------


## Aerin

Dino sretnoooo  :Smile: 
Tantolina prije nisi dobivala ovoliko js ili? Od srca ti zelim da jedan od tih 16 bude s tobom 9mj a onda o dalje  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Kako se Rijeka bahati s JS, opa bravo curke! 
Tantolina drago mi je da si opet u akciji, imam osjećaj da nisi dugo bila.

----------


## tantolina

Da nisam nikad dobila ovoliko stanica....mislim da sam u svih 8 prijasnjih postupaka dobila ukupno toliko....ovaj put sam bila na puregonu (2-5 dan 3 ampule, 6-13 dan 4 ampule) i mislim 3 ili 4 dana orgalutran ( valjda se tako pise)....a i od zadnjeg postupka skinula sam 22 kg- valjda je i to pomoglo  :Grin:  sad se nadamo najboljem....u nedjelju za ri da vidimo kako napreduju....

----------


## Snekica

*tantolina*, moram priznati kad sam te jučer vidjela da te na sekundu nisam prepoznala, sorry!  :Embarassed:  Sad mi je jasno i zašto! 22 kg?! Wooow!Sad si sa 16 js prava koka!
*dino* vibr vibr x100000000000

i mi smo krenuli s postupkom, jučer 2dc, 3 Menopura...

----------


## jejja

Dino super brojcica, kako cure kazu nek bude i za dva fet-a...
Tantolina nek bude dobar tulum...
Ajmo Rijeka, cim vise js, vise embrijica, vise uspjesnih trudnoca ~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

vau tantolina pa to je super znači bila si na jačoj dozi nego inače a vjerojatno ti je i smanjena kilaža pomogla da tako dobro reagiraš, sretno dalje i da bude puno dobrih embrijića :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

> i mi smo krenuli s postupkom, jučer 2dc, 3 Menopura...


Opa,nema pauziranja,bravo Sneki.....fige do neba,nazad,i opet gore......

----------


## vatra86

Cure, di se u Ri vade faktori za trombofiliju?

----------


## tigrical

Vatra ja mislim na Sušaku. Krv se šalje u Zg.

----------


## kameleon

tantolina  :Very Happy:  i sretno dalje!!!
dino  :fige:  za blastice i eskimiće!!!
sneki sretno i tebi!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tantolina

Cure malo me strah hiperstimulacije....na sto da obratim pozornost....sto napraviti da je izbjegnem ili bar ublazim?

----------


## bubekica

malo upadam na temu...
izbjegavaj sjedenje, miruj sto vise 8u lezecem polozaju), pij puno tekucine, najbolje neki izotonicni napitak i prati mokrenje. na vuku na toliki broj js otkazuju transfer, ali to valjda ovisi o stanju jajnika nakon aspiracije. sretno!

----------


## Snekica

nemam ništa za nadodati na bubin post!  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

> Cure, di se u Ri vade faktori za trombofiliju?


Kad sam j/morala vadit to i jos svasta nesto slali su me na med.fakultet ali mi je prije toga ravnatelj ri bolnice morao dati pristanak,morao je i mm to sve vadit ali on uz placanje i koliko se sjecam bilo je u pitanju nekih 3000kn. Na kraju se uputili u split,tamo cekali nekih 1 mj. I proveli divan vikend. Nalaze dobila za jos mjesec dana cekanja i kad sam se sa svime pojavila na humanoj na novim konzult. dr se cudio kako smo sve tako brzo obavili i pitao broj i podatke bolnice,pretpostavljam da bi mogao preporucit pacijentima da idu tamo. od tada nakon svakog transfera,nismo cekali prve otkucaje jer nismo dosli ni do implantacije, pa odma nakon transfera koristila sam fragmin 2500ij. I cijelu trudnocu ih koristim.

----------


## tantolina

Dino kako je proslo?
....hvala svima na podrsci...malo me strah hiperstimulacije....malo me probada u abdomenu kad se najedem ili napijem...jajnici me jos boluckaju, pa oprezno hodam ali bolje je svaki dan....normalno mokrim...uglavnom lezim i pijem izotonicni napitak i vodu u velikim kolicinama preko 2l mislim.....kad lezim ne osjecam nis, potpuno se normalno osjecam...nadam se da se nece nis zakomplicirati....koliko sam uspjela procitat ovo su neki light simptomi

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina šta ideš sutra u Ri da vidiš stanje?

----------


## tantolina

Da da idem....



> tantolina šta ideš sutra u Ri da vidiš stanje?

----------


## butterfly101

Tantolina, ma trebalo bi biti sve ok. Ja sam jednom imala blagu hiper, kad sam lezala i disala imala sam osjecaj kao da su mi svi organi probodeni, nisam se mogla bas ni micat a niti ravno lezat. Spavala sam na kaucu u polusjedecem. Sretno sutra

----------


## tantolina

Evo nas iz Rijeke...od 16 stanica 12 je bilo dobrih...danas imamo 9 embrija...pretezno 7 i 8 stanicni....mislim da su bila 2-3 5 ili 6 stanicni....cekamo 5. dan za transfer

----------


## Argente

Wu huuu!  :Dancing Fever:  Koliko ćeš ih vratit?

----------


## innu

Odlično tantolina, sretno dalje~~~

----------


## tantolina

Ne znam ni sama bili vracala dvije ili ne....pitanje koliko ce ih bit u utorak...
Sto je sa dino....nista se ne javlja

----------


## dino84

Evo me  :Smile:  

Tantolina,super i puno vibrica da te u utorak docekaju tvoje blastice  :Smile: 

Mi smo jucer bili na transferu, dvije blastice su na sigurnom i toplom. Dr. je jako zadovoljan ovim postupkom i kaze da je sve savrseno i skolski. Ja sam ovaj put bas jako pozitivna jer nam se sve lijepo poslozilo i nadam se da je to to ovaj put. Jucer smo imali jos 4 morule, njih su pustili do danas pa ako dodu do blastica ce ih zamrznuti. Sutra ce mi javiti. Sve u svemu, ja sam zadovoljna.

Zna li netko zasto u Ri zamrzavaju samo blastice? Jer citam da npr. na VV zamrzavaju i 8-stanicne embrije pa mi nije jasno zasto ne bi mogli ove moje morule zamrznuti? Naravno da se to jucer nisam sjetila pitati.

----------


## Kadauna

dino, ovo je ustvari normalna praksa da se ceka da morule 5. dan dodju eventualno 6. dan do blastice, ako je tome tako onda se zamrzavaju, u suprotnom nema bas puno vajde zamrzavati morule u tom stadiju ako ce ionako ostati samo u stadiju morule, ovako cekaju do 6. dana i sto se razvije dalje - ima potencijala i ide u freeze.....  bar tako meni jedan od hrvatskih embriologa.

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpis na Kadaunu
baš mi je drago da sve ide po planu tantolina i dino

----------


## vita22

Sretno cure i neka bude smrzlića ,Kadauna tako je čekaju 6 dan bar je meni tako bilo u zadnje postupku ali nažalost od  6 embrija 5 dan ...6. dan nisu bile za zamrzavanje

----------


## Aerin

Dino i Tantolina seretnooooo  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Dino nek ostanu na toplom, stize zima i nek su one kod tebe  :Kiss:  , tantolina sretno  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala vam na odgovorima i lijepim željama  :Smile: 

Na žalost, ovaj put nemamo eskimića, nisu me danas zvali. Dosta sam razočarana jer ipak je bilo 15 js pa sam se nadala da će biti bolji rezultat. Sad se samo nadam da su ova dva moja borca u trbuščiću dovoljno hrabra da ostane kod mene zauvijek. Pošto nam je ovo bio zadnji postupak, a nemamo novaca za privatno, strah me je da ovo ne bi bio kraj naše borbe za bebu.

*tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## Snekica

dino ja ti zaista želim da ti novci ubuduće ne budu trebali osim za onu malu preslatku robicu i kolica! Sretno!
tantolina vidimo se sutra gore!  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki kako ide...

----------


## kiki30

dino sretno!! držim  :fige:  :fige: 
tantolina za lijepe vijesti sutra!!  :Smile:  :fige: 
butterfly,još malo i stiže tvoje malo čudo  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

Jos malo...
A di se ti skrivas, dodjem vidjet malo situaciju a tebe nigdje  :oklagija: , sta se ceka!

----------


## tantolina

Evo i mene s transfera....jedna savrsena blastica na cuvanju...dvije danas na zamrzavanju a za sutra ostavljeno jos 5 embrija - 2 morule i 3 losija....ja sretna
Dino ~~~~~~ za mrvice
Sneki za tebe posebne ~~~~~
Za svih ~~~~~

----------


## Argente

tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~ za blasticu u kućici, super za pričuvnu momčad

dino84, isto za prvi dio, a za FET - baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo, stvarno nemaš sreće ili s količinom ili s kvalitetom :\ da imaš još jedan pokušaj, možda biste mogli s po 3 gonala, jedina kombinacija koju još niste isprobali, jel?; ali nadajmo se da ćeš o toj kombinaciji morati razmišljati tek za no2

----------


## butterfly101

Tantolina i dino cuvajte svoje mrve.
Dino ipak ove dvije sta cuvas su u boljim uvjetima,za sad se nadaj i vjeruj u njih,mazi busu i pricaj im

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina super rezultat e sad da se bar uhvati
Dino nadamo se da će ovaj put upaliti pa neće smrzlići biti potrebni

----------


## vatra86

*Dino84* nece ti trebati smrzlici, to je to sad, ne? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tantolina* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

e pitanje: jel se meni racunaju oni postupci sta sam prosla ili idem ispocetka s obzirom da je ostvarena trudnoca do 21 tt??

----------


## Inesz

u milinovićevom zakonu pravo na postupke se je resetiralo nakon živorođenog djeteta tj. nakon rođenja djeteta imalo se je ponovno pravno na 6 stimuliranih i neograničen broj postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu.

ovaj zakon tu opciju ne predviđa, dakle ima se pravo ukupno na 4 + 2 postupka.


vatra86, 
kako vidim iz potpisa ti bi imala još pravo na 3 stimulirana.

----------


## vatra86

aha..ok.. hvala Inesz, tako sam si i mislila.. znaci i mene stisce zakon polako.. he he... necu im dati gusta..  :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

Ja štopam večeras, punkcija u četvrtak. malo sam ubrzala, ali šta da radim... Šta će biti od svega tko to zna?! 
tantolina mazi i pazi na svoje malo zlato, ovi ostali te čekaju za koju godinicu na sigurnom!
dino vibrrrr za betu!

----------


## vatra86

Sneki i? Hoce li bit jajceka?

----------


## jejja

Dino nek ne zatrebaju smrzlici... Drzimo fige i vibramo..
Sneki ~~~ za punkciju
Vatra, pokazat ces ti dr M. da ce ponovno upalit jedan stimulirani  :Heart: 
U cetvrtak sam tamo u podne, mozda sretnem koga od vas

----------


## Nera29

Pozdrav cure, nisam se dugo javljala ali pratim vas kad stignem. Sada se spremam u sekundarni, ciklusi su mi inace anovulatorni ako ih ima tako da moram piti Klomifen. Buduci da meni obicno Klomifen stanji endometrij jako ovaj put mi je dao i Estrofem uz to, klomifen moram piti od 5-9 dana al za estrofem nije napisao točno od kojeg dana pa pretpostavljam skupa s klomifenom. Da li je koja od vas pila tu kombinaciju? Na forumu čitam da cure za sekundarni na drugim klinikama uopće ne čekaju ovulaciju nego je samo debljina endometrija bitna, jel ima netko takvo iskustvo iz Ri možda? 

Pozdrav Sneki  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

> Ja štopam večeras, punkcija u četvrtak. malo sam ubrzala, ali šta da radim... Šta će biti od svega tko to zna?! 
> tantolina mazi i pazi na svoje malo zlato, ovi ostali te čekaju za koju godinicu na sigurnom!
> dino vibrrrr za betu!


Bravo sneki....fige za cetvrtak...sretnooooo

----------


## dino84

Hvala vam cure , svima od srca na lijepim željama  :Smile:  Mazim trbuščić svaki dan, i MM i ja, pričam im i objašnjavam da moraju ostati kod mene  :Smile: 

*tantolina*, odlično za transfer i za smrzliće. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

*Sneki*, sretno na punkciji i puno kvalitetnih jajčeka ti želim!

----------


## jejja

Nera, gledam potpis ides na FET? Ako su ti dali klomifen onda ciljaju na ovulaciju i vracanje blastica 5 dan iza O.. u slucaju da je i ne bude moze se odradit FET. Ja sam sad bila na fet-u bez O, pumpali smo endometrij estrofemom do 9mm i nakon par dana vratili jednu odmrznutu blasticu koja se primila..

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki....rastu,rastu danas .... mislim na tebe i sijecam se da mi je dan prije punkcije uvijek bio pravi stres, nisam znala sta cu dobit niti koliko ce bolit, ma koja god punkcija u nizu bila uvijek ista prica...

----------


## kameleon

dino, tantolina  :Very Happy:   :fige: 
snekica, sretno na punkciji i dalje da bude dobar tulum!!!!
kiki30 kad ćeš ti u postupak ili se nešto kuha inkognito!?
jejja ideš na uzv?? :Heart: 
ja trebala krenuti u 11mj s pikanjem, ispalo je da tek mogu u 1mj... :štrika: 
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

snekice a koliko imaš folikula?

----------


## jejja

Kameleon zasto tek u 1 ? Da, nestrpljivo cekam uz da me smiri i da vidim da je malo cudo naraslo.. jos samo danasnji dan treba izgurat i sutra do podne..valjda necu opet cekat dva i po sata ko zadnji put..

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon u 1 mj? A jooj.. Daj malo izvjestaj sta ste radili i zasto jos treba cekati.. 
Stalno nesto cekamo, strpljenje ce nam biti vrlina!!

Jejja bit ce vec veeliki bembolinac!!

----------


## fijolica

Prije svega, svima u postupku mnogo uspjeha i sreće. *Dino, tantolina*, drago mi je da se situacija odvija u željenom smijeru, neka se tako nastavi i dalje :Yes: 

Pitanje za trudnice i mame: kod koga ste vodile trudnoću, kod socijalca, nekog liječnika u bolnici, privatnika ili kombinirano, kod svih po malo? Imam stvarno dobrog socijalca, ali znam da ću trebati na UTZV kod privatnika, dobrog dijagnostičara. Na humanoj je sve na jednom mjestu, pod kontrolom, po rasporedu, a sad mi je nekako sve novo i nepoznato pa me malo panika hvata :Undecided: 

*Jejja*, ti vidim još uvijek ideš na humanu? Zadnji pregled tamo ili će te i dalje pratiti? U svakom slučaju, sretno sutra!

----------


## Snekica

MM, malo folikulića, ali vidjeti ćemo sutra. Pokušavam se furati na pozitivu i zeeeeeeeeeeeeen  :Cool:

----------


## jejja

Mislim da je zadnji, vidjet cu sta kaze dr M. Meni je bitno da me netko pouzdan vodi, a hoce li to biti moja soc gin ili netko na humanoj svejedno mi je..

----------


## Nera29

Hvala na info jejja, vidit ćemo kako će ići ovaj put jer prošli put kad nije bilo ovulacije odustali smo, baš ću malo pitat ako mogu i ja bez  ovulacije u Fet jer od klomifena samo šete a nikakve koristi kad ionako js iz postupka propadnu...
Puno pozitivnih vibri želim svima  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki ~~~~~~~ :Kiss:  za danas

----------


## mravak

*Sneki ~~~~~~~*

----------


## Snekica

nera welcome back, dugo te nije bilo  :Kiss: 
Dobili smo 2 stanice, čekamo nedjelju za ET. Nije nešto ali kažu da je i jedna dovoljna, zar ne?!

----------


## tantolina

Sneki ~~~~~~~ za nedjelju i transfer

----------


## lberc

snekica,sretno na transferu,nek se mrve prime i ne pušaju devet mjeseci

----------


## jejja

Sneki bit ce i jedna dovoljna , mora bit.. od srca ti drzim fige

----------


## vatra86

*Snekica* ma bit ce  obje.. i odmah dvije "muhe jednim udarcem"...  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

tantolina držim fige jako...za lijepu beticu  :Smile: 
snekica,sretno u nedjelju!!! :fige: 
kameleon, a ja ni sama neznam kad ću po smrzlića,sve nekako odgađam,sad je ovo sad je ono i nikako... možda se sretnemo u 1mj.  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Sneki sretno na transferu ~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki ~~~~~ i jedan je sasvim dovoljan, bilo pisulja ili pisulinac, samo neka je 

Kiki 30 ... :Klap:  dobro je,neka je on tamo na sigurnom, a vi sa novom u nove pobjede. Brzo ce to!!!

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

